# Show off your latest NC purchase



## avo_addict

I saw a similar thread in another board and love to see the pron. I think it is a good idea to start our own thread here in CS.

Please keep it clean by posting *non-cuban* cigars only.

I will start with this


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

I don't know why I posted this in Bombs and Box Split thread.

Mod, would you please move this to the All Cigar Lounge.

Thanks


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

Man, those look good.
:dr :tu


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

:dr :dr Padron 1964 Exclusivos?


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



MeNimbus said:


> :dr :dr Padron 1964 Exclusivos?


Yup, Maduro.


----------



## JCK

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

Jim, those sure do look delicious.....!!!!


----------



## BigBasMan

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

I'm jealous.....


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



khubli said:


> Jim, those sure do look delicious.....!!!!


Your turn, Ji. Show your latest purchase


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

Sweet... Jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tu :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## K Baz

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

This is one of my latest boxes.

Got some other boxes on the way I will post my set up when they all get home.


----------



## BigBasMan

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

This thread makes me want to max out my credit card.


----------



## erictheobscure

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



K Baz said:


> This is one of my latest boxes.
> 
> Got some other boxes on the way I will post my set up when they all get home.


Holy $h!t! This makes me feel not so bad about the fivers I've been "winning" on CBid this week.


----------



## K Baz

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



erictheobscure said:


> Holy $h!t! This makes me feel not so bad about the fivers I've been "winning" on CBid this week.


That is what I am here for. Glad to help.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

GOF :dr :dr Nice purchase, K Baz. Have you tried one yet?


----------



## K Baz

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

No they only came up from the retailer approx. 2 weeks ago I am letting them get comfortable to there new home before I sacrific one.

Once I do I will be sure to review it on the forum.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



K Baz said:


> This is one of my latest boxes.
> 
> Got some other boxes on the way I will post my set up when they all get home.


Now THAT'S just pure shenanigans!


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



avo_addict said:


> Yup, Maduro.


I have a box of those and they are pure gold....:w


----------



## nein

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

I ordered a God of Fire sampler from cigar.com. Can't wait for those puppies to come in.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

P:drRN overload!!
:tu


----------



## zhadum

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

PAM 64's :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## JCK

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

not the best photo, but I picked these up last week.


----------



## bigswol2

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

Picked this one up in Myrtle.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



khubli said:


> not the best photo, but I picked these up last week.


Wow! Those are some absolutly beautiful tasty looking cigars :dr


----------



## jitzy

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

cool idea for a thread i posted these about a week or so ago








but there the latest


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



khubli said:


> not the best photo, but I picked these up last week.


Ooohhh, those custom rolled Miami are so yummy.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



bigswol2 said:


> Picked this one up in Myrtle.


Crack it open, man. We want to see more pron.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



jitzy said:


> cool idea for a thread i posted these about a week or so ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there the latest


Love the 6000 Maduro. Nce purchase.


----------



## EMSinTraining

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



avo_addict said:


> Ooohhh, those custom rolled Miami are so yummy.


where does someone find those?


----------



## JCK

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

these were rolled for a shop in Atlanta.. about 500 total 6x60 and 500 57x7 were rolled. The ones pictured are the last remaining stock of the 6x60's. I'm cetain other shops had some rolled but I don't know.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

I tried one of these and love the great flavors. I ended up buying a box. They come in a very nice leather wrapped box.


----------



## nein

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

Some nice purchases happening here!


----------



## avo_addict

Bump. I want to see more PRON !!!! :dr :dr


----------



## Even Steven

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

SHOW OFF! They're so pretty! I'll snap a pic when I get back.


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



avo_addict said:


> I tried one of these and love the great flavors. I ended up buying a box. They come in a very nice leather wrapped box.


the b&m i went to today had a few boxes of these. I didn't catch the price


----------



## johnnybot3000

Nice shots :tu


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



[OT] Loki said:


> the b&m i went to today had a few boxes of these. I didn't catch the price


The new retail price for the Seijas is $15 a stick, but my B&M still sells them for $10 a stick until the old stocks are gone. That's why I snatched a box.


----------



## Jmurman

cigar ****....gotta love it!:tu


----------



## sonick

last week's purchase: 
Love them ancient warriors, and a perfecto whore at that:

today's purchase:
(If you haven't tried these cigar king aged reserve (maduro OR connecticut), you are missing out bigtime. The maduro taste better than any maduro I've ever had, and the connecticut coronas pictured here taste BETTER than 80's era davidoffs. NO LIE. $59.95 a box, to boot. Buy some and tell me i'm wrong..) The torano signature perfecto are stellar as well:

One other cool thing, I've started a database of cigars ultra close-up by scanning them on my flatbed scanner. Yields a detailed picture like none other, very cool for looking at cigars super close up. I'll post all of them so far in a new thread later, but for now, here's a 600dpi scan of a torano signature perfecto (warning, very large dimension photo):
Size: 318K
http://www.sonick.com/clubstogie/torano-signature-perfecto-large.jpg

If anyone is interested in helping build a scanned database of cigars, let me know, I'll put together a web frontend and mysql db to upload to for permanent archive..... would be really neat to have a huge database of ultra close-up cigar scans.......


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



avo_addict said:


> I tried one of these and love the great flavors. I ended up buying a box. They come in a very nice leather wrapped box.


Have not heard much about these cigars - so they interest me.
They do come in a quite beautiful box.

Throw in some beads and it looks like it could be a desktop.
:tu


----------



## newcigarz

These came yesterday x2.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

newcigarz said:


> These came yesterday x2.


:dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## salimoneus

NC > CC :ss


----------



## sonick

salimoneus said:


> NC > CC :ss


:tpd: :tu


----------



## kvaughan

salimoneus said:


> NC > CC :ss


You must not have made it to the other side of the slope yet :r


----------



## avo_addict

newcigarz said:


> These came yesterday x2.


That sampler is sold out in less than a day. Great purchase.


----------



## ahova1906

nice pickups


----------



## JCK

Hey Jim.. i saw those Jose Seijas in the Tinderbox yesterday when I stopped in. They looked delicious. The guy was trying to sell me on some of them. Told me they were very Pepin'esque only stronger and little more complex.

Great pick-up you got there !


----------



## kjd2121

Picked these up a while back - They are all gone now


----------



## JCK

KJD, those look tasty


----------



## JCK

I found these crusty old sticks last Monday at the B&M. Looks like Davidoff went from crisp white to dull yellow/brown on their banding !


----------



## sepia5

khubli said:


> I found these crusty old sticks last Monday at the B&M. Looks like Davidoff went from crisp white to dull yellow/brown on their banding !


Wow! Nice find. Any idea how old those might be?


----------



## JCK

sepia5 said:


> Wow! Nice find. Any idea how old those might be?


Guy in the shop says the've been there as long as he can remember. They were the crustiest looking Davidoffs they had there. My guess is 5-7 years. I don't know for sure, but they'd been sitting for awhile.


----------



## sepia5

khubli said:


> Guy in the shop says the've been there as long as he can remember. They were the crustiest looking Davidoffs they had there. My guess is 5-7 years. I don't know for sure, but they'd been sitting for awhile.


That's awesome. Unfortunately, it seems that every B&M around my area has relatively quick turn-over with their inventory. I can only dream about finding sticks that look like that!


----------



## avo_addict

khubli said:


> Hey Jim.. i saw those Jose Seijas in the Tinderbox yesterday when I stopped in. They looked delicious. The guy was trying to sell me on some of them. Told me they were very Pepin'esque only stronger and little more complex.
> 
> Great pick-up you got there !


They just came out with more sizes now. I just saw them at my B&M and the price has increased for the new sizes. For me, they're not too strong, but full of flavors. Definitely worthy of buying a couple to try.


----------



## avo_addict

kjd2121 said:


> Picked these up a while back - They are all gone now


Mmmm, padilla miami. I love them, but now I love 1932 more and more, especially the lanceros.


----------



## avo_addict

khubli said:


> I found these crusty old sticks last Monday at the B&M. Looks like Davidoff went from crisp white to dull yellow/brown on their banding !


Nice find, Ji. I bet those Davidoffs are more than ready to be smoked now.


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

Any chance any of the sticks in this thread gonna show up on the NST?:dr


----------



## JCK

That's a good question.. you never know, but I'm a newbie myself working on my 3rd trade in the NST.


----------



## zemekone

i havent bought NCs in a long time, but this was my very last purchase:


----------



## cricky101

Here's my most recent acquisition. A holt's sampler some others jumped on and a few stragglers from the same shipment. Love those AF sungrowns! :ss


----------



## kvaughan

http://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000110cp3.jpg


----------



## avo_addict

zemekone said:


> i havent bought NCs in a long time, but this was my very last purchase:


Your last purchase was pretty impressive :dr :dr


----------



## zemekone

thanks man i still have all 10 too! :ss


----------



## worr lord

I got out for around $55, I went in to pick up the 1964 Anni to see what the fuss was about, and one thing led to another... The switchblade was a gift from a brother on another forum, I just like showing it off I guess.


----------



## avo_addict

worr lord said:


> I got out for around $55, I went in to pick up the 1964 Anni to see what the fuss was about, and one thing led to another... The switchblade was a gift from a brother on another forum, I just like showing it off I guess.


Nice pics. You'll love the Padron 64, it's like smoking a chocolate bar.


----------



## worr lord

Thanks bud . I'm really looking forward to smoking it on my birthday. Now just to pick out a nice drink to pair with it... Any suggestions?


----------



## avo_addict

worr lord said:


> Thanks bud . I'm really looking forward to smoking it on my birthday. Now just to pick out a nice drink to pair with it... Any suggestions?


I usually smoke it with a good cup of joe. It enhances the coffee/cocoa/cream taste of the Padron.


----------



## JCK

I smoked one of the Davi #1's last night. perfect burn, perfect draw. It was a mild burning cigar with muted flavors of some of the special series Davi's I'd smoked before.

was most impressed with the burn and the draw for that vitola.


----------



## JCK

someone throw me a rope and pull me up the slope.. here's what made it today to the house.. AVO LE-5's and AVO 22's. One of the 22's will go up in flames today.




























Comparison of the 3 of the LE-5's next to the 3 LE-5's that came in the original cab (pictured on the right). The new one's look darker and spottled a bit. They smell the same... delicious.


----------



## kvaughan

Those 22s looks beatiful. Are they dusty or something else on them? Looks like they have a white tint...


----------



## K Baz

Got these babies Tuesday -


----------



## JCK

kvaughan said:


> Those 22s looks beatiful. Are they dusty or something else on them? Looks like they have a white tint...


That's how they were when I pulled them out of the cello.. they could have a light coat of dust on them.


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> That's how they were when I pulled them out of the cello.. they could have a light coat of dust on them.


They look Awesome! :dr :dr :dr


----------



## No1der

I love the xooo series and having never tasted one of those I can only imagine how good they must be. Congrats and enjoy. :tu 

Rob


----------



## MeNimbus

:dr The AVO 22s look delicious. The white tint is dust? I'll have to purchase some in the future. :tu


----------



## dayplanner

Not exactly a purchase per say, but I dug one of these guys out from a box in the very back of the cabinet.



I forgot about them, so it feels like a new purchase now


----------



## avo_addict

khubli said:


> someone throw me a rope and pull me up the slope.. here's what made it today to the house.. AVO LE-5's and AVO 22's. One of the 22's will go up in flames today.
> 
> Comparison of the 3 of the LE-5's next to the 3 LE-5's that came in the original cab (pictured on the right). The new one's look darker and spottled a bit. They smell the same... delicious.


So, have you tried the 22 yet?


----------



## JCK

avo_addict said:


> So, have you tried the 22 yet?


Just sent you a PM... 22 Wows and 22 yowzas.... the finish is still lingering now a light creamy calm.. I finished it about 10-15 minutes ago. This is in my top 5 cigar list. Did yours arrive today?


----------



## avo_addict

khubli said:


> Just sent you a PM... 22 Wows and 22 yowzas.... the finish is still lingering now a light creamy calm.. I finished it about 10-15 minutes ago. This is in my top 5 cigar list. Did yours arrive today?


Yup, got mine today too. I am giving them a chance to rest for a few hours


----------



## JCK

Jim, it's been more than a few hours resting !


----------



## avo_addict

Time's up and I am smoking the 22 as I write. Damn, this 22 is so good, creamy, has lots of flavors, and burns evenly. It's definitely different than the LE-05 and LE-07. Avo and Henke should make more of these.


----------



## avo_addict

wilblake said:


> Not exactly a purchase per say, but I dug one of these guys out from a box in the very back of the cabinet.
> 
> I forgot about them, so it feels like a new purchase now


Looks like an Anejo #50, very nice. In June, I bet we will see many pics of them in CS.


----------



## sepia5

I just got in my custom made sampler from Jim at Blue Havana II. Here's what Jim hooked me up w/ for $100!





































These Padilla 1932s are so oily and look incredible! It's going to take a lot of willpower to let these rest for a bit. Thanks so much Jim!


----------



## avo_addict

sepia5 said:


> I just got in my custom made sampler from Jim at Blue Havana II. Here's what Jim hooked me up w/ for $100!
> 
> These Padilla 1932s are so oily and look incredible! It's going to take a lot of willpower to let these rest for a bit. Thanks so much Jim!


Very good choice, man. Jim gave me a good deal on Padron 1926s. Thanks for the pron.


----------



## JCK

nice pick up Sepia !


----------



## JCK

avo_addict said:


> Time's up and I am smoking the 22 as I write. Damn, this 22 is so good, creamy, has lots of flavors, and burns evenly. It's definitely different than the LE-05 and LE-07. Avo and Henke should make more of these.


I don't know what it is about Davidoff/AVO and Kellner, but they put together some of the best burning smokes.


----------



## billybarue

[No message]


----------



## JCK

Those are some tight pigtails on those JFRs !!! Are the feet rounded off as well? they look tasty !


----------



## kvaughan

Those JFRs do look great I have been debating on buying a box


----------



## jitzy

im looking forward to the lot 23 maduro im might light one up this weekend









for a little cigar i find these are bursting with flavors

















oh and as for the DC Max there one of my favs so when i see them cheap i jump on them


----------



## jitzy

oh and the little hands belong to my son he needed to help:r


----------



## billybarue

khubli said:


> Those are some tight pigtails on those JFRs !!! Are the feet rounded off as well? they look tasty !


They've got a rough (shaggy) foot. Gonna let em nap a bit. Can't wait!

BillyBarue


----------



## avo_addict

Those JFRs look tasty. The box looks different than what I saw at the B&M though.


----------



## avo_addict

Nice pickups, Jitzy. Love those Lot23s and those Olivas are yummy. All this pron makes me want to light one up :dr :dr


----------



## JCK

This might be one of the best threads ever.... I like pictures of cigars ..


----------



## Jmurman

My purchase today....


----------



## JCK

Those are some tasty looking dark smokes !


----------



## T_Money

Those are some best seller's right? Great pick-up, still waiting to try my first pepin. Got a a Padilla Habano and cuban classic napping and an Achilles on the way. Gotta work up to those supposed monster Tat's!

Edit: And if you get the chance, I would really enjoy a review of your Xikar. Is it a 1, 2, or 3?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

nice pick up.


----------



## Jmurman

DETROITPHA357 said:


> nice pick up.


actually this was a small part of my day...I had a couple of boxes arrive...can't really show them :tu


----------



## physiognomy

Here's my latest purchase... It is funny how quickly 5 turns into 4 :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

physiognomy said:


> Here's my latest purchase... It is funny how quickly 5 turns into 4 :ss


Great purchase!!! Nice photography as well!!


----------



## worr lord

Jmurman said:


> My purchase today....
> 
> [IG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v610/Jmurman/IMG_2023.jpg[/IMG]


I'm in The Humidour frequently, nice stogies .


----------



## Puffy69

Been out of the loop..There are some pretty cigars here ive never heard of..The JFR's look very good.:tu


----------



## sepia5

So I got a shipment in today:


----------



## sepia5

And the other day i made a trip to Tampa Sweethearts, and once there felt inspired to visit a few of the local Ybor cigar stores as well. I went a little overboard...









Sorry -- looks like a few of these came out a bit blurry. I guess I'll keep my day job. By the way, many of you may realize this, but Mr. Fuente tells me the next batch of 8-5-8 Sun Growns is due out around Christmas time. The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## JCK

Nice pick up Sepia. Are those some Cammy sharks I see? they all look so tasty


----------



## sepia5

I think you're asking about the Anejo Sharks? I picked two of those up. Unfortunately, Tampa Sweethearts is putting a limit on certain vitolas, so I was only able to pick up 2 of those, 4 WOAMs, and 1 Fuente Fuente.


----------



## JCK

ahh.. i thought they may have been the Fuente Cameroon Sharks.


----------



## sepia5

khubli said:


> ahh.. i thought they may have been the Fuente Cameroon Sharks.


Didn't know Fuente was making a Cammy shark. What line is that from?


----------



## kjd2121

The Tatuaje's look excellent


----------



## JCK

sepia5 said:


> Didn't know Fuente was making a Cammy shark. What line is that from?


Holt's did a special release last Christmas. Fuente rolled some .. i forget who.. i think someguy at CA. Holt's picked some up and put them in samplers.


----------



## montecristo#2

sepia5 said:


> I think you're asking about the Anejo Sharks? I picked two of those up. Unfortunately, Tampa Sweethearts is putting a limit on certain vitolas, so I was only able to pick up 2 of those, 4 WOAMs, and 1 Fuente Fuente.


TS has sharks at the moment?  :tu

Also, what are the cigars on the far left with the unfinished foot?

Great purchase by the way.


----------



## MeNimbus

The Cameroon Shark was from Holts. The sampler was called Carlito's Way Sampler. This was sold during the 2006 holiday season. :2


----------



## LORD PUFFER

Mmmmmm.....:dr :dr :dr


----------



## sepia5

montecristo#2 said:


> TS has sharks at the moment?  :tu
> 
> Also, what are the cigars on the far left with the unfinished foot?
> 
> Great purchase by the way.


They do have sharks in, but you can only get them in shop. Well, at least they had them in on Tuesday when I was in there. The cigars on the left are the Just For Retails that Don Pepin blended, which, as the name indicates, can only be had in retail stores. I hear a few websites have already started selling them online, however.


----------



## worr lord

I didn't even know the Don Pepin Black label came in a Figurado, nice pickup!


----------



## montecristo#2

MeNimbus said:


> The Cameroon Shark was from Famous Smoke Shop. The sampler was called Carlito's Way Sampler. This was sold during the 2006 holiday season. :2


Holt's not Famous, but that is OK.


----------



## LORD PUFFER

sepia5 said:


> I think you're asking about the Anejo Sharks? I picked two of those up. Unfortunately, Tampa Sweethearts is putting a limit on certain vitolas, so I was only able to pick up 2 of those, 4 WOAMs, and 1 Fuente Fuente.


When did you get the sharks? they said they are out till their next shipment.


----------



## MeNimbus

montecristo#2 said:


> Holt's not Famous, but that is OK.


Fixed just for you Aaron  hehe.


----------



## sepia5

LORD PUFFER said:


> When did you get the sharks? they said they are out till their next shipment.


I got them on Tuesday. I didn't think they even shipped Anejo and other rare lines?


----------



## MeNimbus

Because I love you guys/gals so much...

*Tampa Sweethearts*

*Rare & Limited Fuente stogies---NEW singles**** 5-10-07*

COMING SOON>>>> Ashton V.S.G & E.S.G's (limited singles only) <<<< check back in early June 2007

Ok, here's the latest list of goodies! Please read this email in its entirety so you won't miss a thing!

PLEASE NOTE: You can get singles of these rare stogies & with limits of course as noted as long as you purchase anything of $25 or more from something in our regular products (boxes, bundles, gift sets, accessories, etc)... WE DO NOT JUST SHIP SINGLE CIGARS ONLY, SORRY. Also, you must phone in to order these as we do not post them on our website.

Diamond Crown Maximus (all in SUNGROWN only):

Robusto #5, (5 x 50), $10.00 each--- (no limit)
Toro #4, (6 x 50), $12.50 each--- (no limit)
Pyramid #3, (6 3/8 x 50), $16.50 each --- (no limit)
Churchill #2, (7 x 50), $15.00 each --- (no limit)
Double Corona #1, (8 x 50), $17.50 each --- (no limit)
*you can buy singles of these, but they are also available by the box !!!

Hemingway (Maduros):
masterpiece, (9 x 52), $13.50 each---SOLD OUT!
work of art, ( 4 7/8 x 46-60), $7.35 each (Limit of 4 each)
untold story, (7 5/8 x 54), $12.50 each (Limit of 2)
classic, (7 x 48), $7.25 each (Limit of 4 each)
signature, (6 x 47), $6.50 each (Limit of 2 each)

Between the Lines (maduro/natural), (5 x 45-54), $13.25 each--- SOLD OUT!!

FFOX Forbidden X Lancero 2004, (6 1/4 x 39), $29.95 each--*(Limit of 2 each)
FFOX Forbidden X Dos, (6 1/4 x 48), $35.95 each--*(Limit of 2 each)
FFOX Forbidden X Unos, (5 1/4 x 50), $29.95 each--*(Limit of 2 each)
FFOX Forbidden X Tres, (5 3/4 x 52), $33.95 each--*(Limit of 2 each)
*(all of these FFOX Forbidden X cigars come in a wooden coffin)

FFOX Royal 8, (6 1/4 x 48), $23.95 each--- SOLD OUT!!! 
FFOX Reserva d'Chateau, (7 x 48), $23.95 each--- SOLD OUT!!!
FFOX Lancero, (7 1/2 x 41), $23.95 each--- *(Limit of 2 each)
Forbidden Opus X, (6 1/4 x 48), $23.95 each--- SOLD OUT!!!
*(all of these FFOX cigars come in a glass tube)

Anejos (maduro): 
46, (5 5/8 x 46), $7.25 each-- SOLD OUT!
48, (7 x 48), $8.75 each----- SOLD OUT!
49, (7 5/8 x 49), $9.50 each--- (Limit of 2 each)<<<<
50, (5 1/4 x 50), $8.00 each-----SOLD OUT!
55, (6 x 55) torpedo, $9.75 each--- SOLD OUT! 
77, (5 1/2 x 50-55) shark, box pressed shape, $9.25 each----SOLD OUT!

MISC. OTHER Available Singles:

Hemingway Signature, (6 x 47), natural, $6.50 each (no limit)
Don Carlos Robusto, (5 x 50), natural, $8.50 each (no limit)

AVAILABLE BY THE BOX NOW
The Chateau KING B* (6 x 55-- rosado ecuadorian sungrown wrapper). These cigars are being sold (limit of 4 singly also) at $6.75 each OR you can purchase by the box on our website. You can see them online. Box price is $121.50 for 18. It is a regular product in the Chateau line now.

EXTREMELY LIMITED ITEMS:

Don Carlos sampler box, $105.00, (Limit of 1 per customer-- almost sold out!!!)
This box includes 8 DC cigars: Robusto, Doble Robusto, Presidente, DC #2, DC #3, DC#4, Belicoso & the never commercially released, Lancero.

2006 Holiday Collection sampler box, $95, SOLD OUT !!! 
This box includes: 2 Anejo 48 maduro, 2 Dbl Chateau natural, 2 Dbl Chateau sungrown, 2 Hemingway Classic natural & 2 FFOX Perfecxion X natural (6 1/4 x 48).

SUPER SPECIAL FFOX GIFT SETS (cigars in wooden coffins) !!!!!
Fuente Fuente Forbidden X extra special reserve, 4 cigars, Retail $147.50, see 2 photos here: http://www.prometheuskkp.com/images/hires/3forbiddenx_hires.jpg
http://www.prometheuskkp.com/images/hires/forbiddenxbox_hires.jpg
each box is serial numbered & comes with a certificate of authenticity
(Limit of 2 per customer)

Fuente Fuente OpusX Lancero, 4 cigars, Retail $147.50, see 2 photos here:
http://www.prometheuskkp.com/images/hires/ffoxlancerobox_hires.jpg 
http://www.prometheuskkp.com/images/hires/ffoxlancero2004_hires.jpg
each box comes with a "Journey to Chateau de la Fuente" photo essay book and serial numbered box with certificate of authenticity (Limit of 2 per customer)

DON'T FORGET<<<<<
To check out our cigar accessories and apparel category online www.tampasweetheart.com to see several new desktop and carrying humidors! Lots of other items that make great gift giving too! we also have nice A.Fuente, Montesino, Flor de Ybor City, Cuesta-Rey sampler packs/boxes available. Gift Certificates available over the phone!

Have a Smokin' Good Day, 
Darlene the Cigargirl

V.P. of Marketing & Sales
Tampa Sweethearts Cigar Co.
1310 N. 22nd St.
Tampa, FL 33605
Hours: Tues-Friday, 9am-5pm, Sat. 9-1pm
Local: 813-247-3880 ext. 102
Toll-Free: 877-766-5387 ext. 102
Fax 813-248-6720


----------



## papajohn67

One of my all time favorites, the discontinued Oliva Bold "Ole". Had checked with an online vendor after ordering another box and they said they had 3 box's left....the wife said just go ahead and order them and get the agony of knowing they are still sitting there over. Got to love her. 

I offer up one of the best time damn little robusto's I have ever smoked,


----------



## worr lord

papajohn67 said:


> One of my all time favorites, the discontinued Oliva Bold "Ole". Had checked with an online vendor after ordering another box and they said they had 3 box's left....the wife said just go ahead and order them and get the agony of knowing they are still sitting there over. Got to love her.
> 
> I offer up one of the best time damn little robusto's I have ever smoked,


Agreed, nice purchase, brother. I'm a huge fan of Olivas, I nearly cried when I found they discontinued the Grand Maduro (only to find later on they just changed the band and name to "Serie G")..


----------



## papajohn67

worr lord said:


> Agreed, nice purchase, brother. I'm a huge fan of Olivas, I nearly cried when I found they discontinued the Grand Maduro (only to find later on they just changed the band and name to "Serie G")..


But the nice thing about these Ole's are they already have nearly 2 years on them. I'm telling you they are nice!!


----------



## Papichulo

papajohn67 said:


> But the nice thing about these Ole's are they already have nearly 2 years on them. I'm telling you they are nice!!


Now that is a score:tu


----------



## Islesfan

Watching this post made me hear stripper music......


----------



## Islesfan

This thread and the show me your humi thread are my two favorites on this board...my last box pick up....


----------



## avo_addict

papajohn67 said:


> One of my all time favorites, the discontinued Oliva Bold "Ole". Had checked with an online vendor after ordering another box and they said they had 3 box's left....the wife said just go ahead and order them and get the agony of knowing they are still sitting there over. Got to love her.
> 
> I offer up one of the best time damn little robusto's I have ever smoked,


Good choice, John. You can't go wrong with an Oliva. I still have a few of the Oliva Classic Ole which also were discontinued.


----------



## avo_addict

Islesfan said:


> This thread and the show me your humi thread are my two favorites on this board...my last box pick up....


The LFD Cammy Robusto is one of my favorite cammys. Very nice pickup.


----------



## physiognomy

After my recent PAM purchase I needed a more affordable Padron fix, so I picked up these Londres Maduro... They arrived today & I've already smoked/gifted a few :ss


----------



## RobinCoppell

physiognomy said:


> After my recent PAM purchase I needed a more affordable Padron fix, so I picked up these Londres Maduro... They arrived today & I've already smoked/gifted a few :ss


I love those !! I have 3 boxes, try them after a year.. Tasty.


----------



## tzaddi

_Padron Aniversario Exclusivo, La Flor de el Cairo No. 1, Knockando Selection No. 2 Panatela, Marcus Daniel Sun grown Entrepreneur_​


----------



## auradefect

Man this thread makes me jealous.


----------



## avo_addict

You guys have great photo skills, I am jealous. That Padron Londres look tasty, BTW.


----------



## jdean33442

We have boxes of Oliva's at my B&M. Do you want me to see if there are any of these discontinued blends?



avo_addict said:


> Good choice, John. You can't go wrong with an Oliva. I still have a few of the Oliva Classic Ole which also were discontinued.


----------



## Junior

Well here is my latest. I couldn’t just not leave the B&M empty handed so here it is.



And I couldn't resist a post of the cooler.


----------



## jdean33442

The indelible Graycliff Shaggy.


----------



## JCK

is that Graycliff's Candela?


----------



## jdean33442

Yes sir, that would be the Candela Shaggy. This is one of my fav sizes to smoke because of it's uniqueness and of course, the classic easy draw of a Graycliff cigar.


----------



## Boobar

Here's my latest purchase.


----------



## newcigarz

Did a box split with some BOTLs that I work with. A Box of Hoyo Dark Sumatra Espresso. I got left with 20 of the dark little beauties.


----------



## peterhasbeenbad

New stock to fill the void in the humi...


----------



## BigVito

I haven't purchased any cigars from North Carolina


----------



## Aladdin Sane

BigVito said:


> I haven't purchased any cigars from North Carolina


:r


----------



## Golfman

Commence drooling!! :ss


----------



## Infin1ty

jdean33442 said:


> The indelible Graycliff Shaggy.


Alright I gotta ask being new to cigars and all.. wtf is up with tops of those? lol


----------



## tzaddi

Infin1ty said:


> Alright I gotta ask being new to cigars and all.. wtf is up with tops of those? lol


Those sir are not the "tops". That kind sir is the "foot". :ss

Some would call those Bahamians... "shaggy foot". Coool, yes?


----------



## Infin1ty

tzaddi said:


> Those sir are not the "tops". That kind sir is the "foot". :ss
> 
> Some would call those Bahamians... "shaggy foot". Coool, yes?


Alright thanks for the correction, I knew it wasn't called a top I just couldent think of the proper name of it, lol. But yes those are very interesting! Going to have to try those some day.


----------



## JCK

Tonight I was a little Davidoff happy when I went to the Local Tinderbox. They are about to rotate out the aged stock. I just had to save some of those sticks from unfortunate/unknown ends... The no.1's are at least 7 years old. The 3000's look to be as old. The Special B's not as much and the Special R Tubos are pretty young.


----------



## JCK

The no.1's are definately pluming.


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> The no.1's are definately pluming.


:dr :dr :dr


----------



## jdean33442

That is the uncut foot of the cigar. A Graycliff signature. Gurhka tried to do it with their latest release but it's a cheap immitation of the shock and awe of the mighty Graycliff.

Heh can you tell I love Graycliff? Those are very hard to get but i happen to know where to get them if you ever want to try.

The Candela isnot the only blend that comes like that.



Infin1ty said:


> Alright thanks for the correction, I knew it wasn't called a top I just couldent think of the proper name of it, lol. But yes those are very interesting! Going to have to try those some day.


----------



## jdean33442

Erection achieved. My god those look beautiful.



khubli said:


> Tonight I was a little Davidoff happy when I went to the Local Tinderbox. They are about to rotate out the aged stock. I just had to save some of those sticks from unfortunate/unknown ends... The no.1's are at least 7 years old. The 3000's look to be as old. The Special B's not as much and the Special R Tubos are pretty young.


----------



## eriksson20

my god the davidoffs look great, i am pass the erection, almost got the big O already...

miker


----------



## JCK

Hey Jereme.. Looking at those long shaggy's again makes me wonder. I've never smoked a shaggy before. I'm guessing you don't really toast the foot. How dot they light? Do you see a flame of tobacco burning until it catches up to the wrapper. It definately seems like a unique experience.


----------



## smokeyscotch

Nice box. Yum Yummm! :dr


----------



## jdean33442

I just smoked the last one last night otherwise you'd have one on your way to try.

An initial flame for the very loose end. The ash makes some cool pattern if you leave it.



khubli said:


> Hey Jereme.. Looking at those long shaggy's again makes me wonder. I've never smoked a shaggy before. I'm guessing you don't really toast the foot. How dot they light? Do you see a flame of tobacco burning until it catches up to the wrapper. It definately seems like a unique experience.


----------



## kas

newcigarz said:


> Did a box split with some BOTLs that I work with. A Box of Hoyo Dark Sumatra Espresso. I got left with 20 of the dark little beauties.


Those are tasty little cigars - my favorite in the line. Just ordered a fiver of the Media Noche myself.


----------



## sonick

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

Those Davidoff pics by khubli are where it's at......... YUM!!!!!!

I don't think I could smoke anything else until they were all gone....


----------



## worr lord

Warning: Short story ahead! Don't worry, it fits in with the thread 

I heard Benji Menendez of General Cigars (namely Partagas) would be at my local B&M, so I figured it'd be a good change to pick up a box of my favorite Spanish Rosados and maybe get a free cigar. I also expected that Benji wouldn't speak English, and would be there to take pictures and promote Partagas Cigars. I was wrong. 

First, I decided to buy my box of cigars, this is what $140 bought me:

(an Ashton ESG Robusto, 3 boxes of 10; Black Label Clasico, Spanish Rosado Ramon y Ramon, and SR San Agustin)

As soon as I lit up a Rosado, I turned around and Benji was standing there to shake my hand while he smoked the same cigar I just lit up. He said "sit, let's talk a while", he then offered to sign my boxes and all that, and proceeded to discuss cigars and tobacco in general - not even Partagas cigars. He was just a regular, very friendly guy.

After talking and smoking, he and his friend handed me a mini sampler of minis, I assumed they were just new Partagas blends they're trying to get marketing opinions on - again, I was wrong. You'll notice one is labeled with a "V" for Volado (bottom of plant), one with an "S" for Seco, (middle of plant) and one with an "L" for Ligero (top). They're little puros of each type of leaf, so you can get a first hand experience with each part of the plant and their corresponding characteristics.


He handed me a few more samplers, and said "here, enjoy, or give to friends to enjoy, we're all members of the same club.". After a bit more talking, I had to get going. Again, he shook my hand and said it was nice talking and smoking, and his friend gave me a few Partagas Naturals :smile:.


----------



## JCK

worr lord.. what a sweeeet pick up !!!!! sounds like the trip to the B&M was very fruitful and educational.


----------



## Jmurman

Worr Lord...was this today?

I missed it...was this at The Humidor?


----------



## limdull

I hate reading this thread because you B&M's carry such a nice variety, for me to get anything like that i have to buy online, dont get me wrong my B&M have some nice ones just nothing like that


----------



## tzaddi

worr lord said:


> Warning: Short story ahead! Don't worry, it fits in with the thread
> 
> I heard Benji Menendez of General Cigars (namely Partagas) would be at my local B&M, so I figured it'd be a good change to pick up a box of my favorite Spanish Rosados and maybe get a free cigar. I also expected that Benji wouldn't speak English, and would be there to take pictures and promote Partagas Cigars. I was wrong.
> 
> First, I decided to buy my box of cigars, this is what $140 bought me:
> (an Ashton ESG Robusto, 3 boxes of 10; Black Label Clasico, Spanish Rosado Ramon y Ramon, and SR San Agustin)
> 
> As soon as I lit up a Rosado, I turned around and Benji was standing there to shake my hand while he smoked the same cigar I just lit up. He said "sit, let's talk a while", he then offered to sign my boxes and all that, and proceeded to discuss cigars and tobacco in general - not even Partagas cigars. He was just a regular, very friendly guy.
> 
> After talking and smoking, he and his friend handed me a mini sampler of minis, I assumed they were just new Partagas blends they're trying to get marketing opinions on - again, I was wrong. You'll notice one is labeled with a "V" for Volado (bottom of plant), one with an "S" for Seco, (middle of plant) and one with an "L" for Ligero (top). They're little puros of each type of leaf, so you can get a first hand experience with each part of the plant and their corresponding characteristics.
> 
> He handed me a few more samplers, and said "here, enjoy, or give to friends to enjoy, we're all members of the same club.". After a bit more talking, I had to get going. Again, he shook my hand and said it was nice talking and smoking, and his friend gave me a few Partagas Naturals :smile:.


That is a great story. True family connected by a plant. Amazing!

*L
S
V*
On the tobacco plant, each leaf is harvested by priming a specific leaf position on the plant. The absolute top (picudura) and very bottom leaves (libre de pied) are not used. The remaining leaves are split into sections. The* top 30% is called Ligero*, the *middle 40% Seco*, and the *bottom 30% Volado*. Even from the same plant, a ligero leaf will be quite different from a volado leaf in terms of size, flavor, strength and cumbustion. Typically the higher up on the plant, the smaller and thicker the leaf. The flavor will be stronger and they'll burn slower. These leaves will require more time in curing, fermentation and aging. The lower on the plant, the larger, broader and thinner the leaf will be; the larger, broader and thinner the leaf is, the quicker the combustion, and the mellower in strength and flavor will be.

I would be very intrested in hearing about your smoking experience with the three cigars, if you have the time.

What a great experience. :tu
-Richard


----------



## worr lord

Jmurman said:


> Worr Lord...was this today?
> 
> I missed it...was this at The Humidor?


Yeah, I figured you'd be at work, sorry bro .



tzaddi said:


> That is a great story. True family connected by a plant. Amazing!
> 
> *L
> S
> V*
> On the tobacco plant, each leaf is harvested by priming a specific leaf position on the plant. The absolute top (picudura) and very bottom leaves (libre de pied) are not used. The remaining leaves are split into sections. The* top 30% is called Ligero*, the *middle 40% Seco*, and the *bottom 30% Volado*. Even from the same plant, a ligero leaf will be quite different from a volado leaf in terms of size, flavor, strength and cumbustion. Typically the higher up on the plant, the smaller and thicker the leaf. The flavor will be stronger and they'll burn slower. These leaves will require more time in curing, fermentation and aging. The lower on the plant, the larger, broader and thinner the leaf will be; the larger, broader and thinner the leaf is, the quicker the combustion, and the mellower in strength and flavor will be.
> 
> I would be very intrested in hearing about your smoking experience with the three cigars, if you have the time.
> 
> What a great experience. :tu
> -Richard


Thanks for the info mate, I'll be sure to do a review on them


----------



## papajohn67

Received some cigars today that I ordered, brought a tear to my eye. They look so damn good!! But alas they were picked up as Christmas gifts for a few BOTL here on Club Stogie when that time of the year comes around again.:w

Should leave some people licking their chops.


----------



## BigVito

:ss


----------



## avo_addict

Mmmm..Padrons. Nice pickup, John.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Just got back from the store, here in NC, and I got one of these:


----------



## BigVito

NCRadioMan said:


> Just got back from the store, here in NC, and I got one of these:


I can't wait for your review :r


----------



## NCRadioMan

BigVito said:


> I can't wait for your review :r


Mmmm...citrusy. :al


----------



## derekmckee

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

Vision from a B&M


----------



## JCK

Sun Drops keep burning up my head, they keep burning.


----------



## tzaddi

NCRadioMan said:


> Just got back from the store, here in NC, and I got one of these:


Are you sure that is a *N*on *C*arbonated? It really appears to be a *C*arbonated.


----------



## discdog

Got these a couple of weeks ago. Just about ready to smoke.:ss


----------



## newcigarz

discdog said:


> Got these a couple of weeks ago. Just about ready to smoke.:ss


:dr:dr:dr


----------



## JCK

Bob, you LG whore !!! Is that one of the boxes LG signed at Al's shop?


----------



## BigVito

to be safe send one my way to make sure it is ready :tu


discdog said:


> Got these a couple of weeks ago. Just about ready to smoke.:ss


----------



## discdog

No, unfortunately it came in after that. He did say to bring it when he comes back for the event at Al's. :tu


----------



## Leeboob

NCRadioMan said:


> Mmmm...citrusy. :al


love the avatar. liddell's nothing but a psycho pill popper.

(don't tell him i said that)

Lee


----------



## Aladdin Sane

NCRadioMan said:


> Just got back from the store, here in NC, and I got one of these:


 :r Is that anything like Mountain Lightning?? I've always been a fan of Dr. Thunder myself


----------



## dayplanner

discdog said:


>


There seems to be a lot of interest in Litto Gomez cigars. How are they? I haven't been to a B&M in Boston in a while, and the last time I was there, I don't remember seeing them anywhere.

I do think I remember seeing a few in the Davidoff shop on Madison Ave in NY, but the prices were quite high.

Heavy duty cigars, no?


----------



## JCK

*


discdog said:



No, unfortunately it came in after that. He did say to bring it when he comes back for the event at Al's. :tu

Click to expand...

*

Is this event going to be tied into the Lanceros he's making? I hadn't heard of the LG event.


----------



## onlyonerm

discdog said:


> Got these a couple of weeks ago. Just about ready to smoke.:ss


If that is full, very impressive. Maybe my favorite NC, but a little hard to find any left.


----------



## discdog

They are without a doubt my favorite LG product to date. Being a small company, LG and LFD products are only stocked at limited distributors. (Their line, not mine). 

Yes, the new ltd. release lancero is due in six weeks,( $190.00 / box) and the logistics are trying to be worked out for him to be at the shop at that time.

It is not full now, I've taken a few out for samples. :tu This box is supposedly the last one to leave the factory, there will be no more shipments of the 2006 version. However, the 2007 version is being narrowed down from 7 blends with an anticipated release date in August. Looking forward to those.


----------



## JCK

Thanks for the update Bob !


----------



## ahova1906

Here is my latest bounty off of cbid

double happiness coronas

and h upman demi tasse


----------



## JCK

Nice loot you scored there. Double Happiness makes me think it's a cigar for marketed for that moment after a happy ending massage.


----------



## dbradley

NCRadioMan said:


> Just got back from the store, here in NC, and I got one of these:


Best.Soda.Ever.


----------



## pedrolf

All this stuff came in around 2 days ago and I STILL dont know where to put them in,,,, all you guys were right, that Cbid is the devil!!!! Last pic I was foolin around with one of my other passions.... hope u guys like :cb

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x196/pedrolf1/P1000808.jpg
http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x196/pedrolf1/P1000809.jpg
http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x196/pedrolf1/P1000810.jpg
http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x196/pedrolf1/mayorga.jpg


----------



## Cheeto

pedrolf said:


> All this stuff came in around 2 days ago and I STILL dont know where to put them in,,,, all you guys were right, that Cbid is the devil!!!! Last pic I was foolin around with one of my other passions.... hope u guys like :cb
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x196/pedrolf1/P1000808.jpg
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x196/pedrolf1/P1000809.jpg
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x196/pedrolf1/P1000810.jpg
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x196/pedrolf1/mayorga.jpg


That is a thing of beauty Pedrolf, I can't wait for the day when I have the money/storage capacity to be able to handle that many cigars


----------



## cricky101

pedrolf said:


> All this stuff came in around 2 days ago and I STILL dont know where to put them in,,,, all you guys were right, that Cbid is the devil!!!! Last pic I was foolin around with one of my other passions.... hope u guys like :cb
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x196/pedrolf1/P1000808.jpg
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x196/pedrolf1/P1000809.jpg
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x196/pedrolf1/P1000810.jpg
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x196/pedrolf1/mayorga.jpg


Quantity and quality - some great selections there :tu


----------



## Jmurman

Cheeto said:


> That is a thing of beauty Pedrolf, I can't wait for the day when I have the money/storage capacity to be able to handle that many cigars


storage capacity=coolerador


----------



## RHNewfie

Aweome story, and great scores!!!



worr lord said:


> Warning: Short story ahead! Don't worry, it fits in with the thread
> 
> I heard Benji Menendez of General Cigars (namely Partagas) would be at my local B&M, so I figured it'd be a good change to pick up a box of my favorite Spanish Rosados and maybe get a free cigar. I also expected that Benji wouldn't speak English, and would be there to take pictures and promote Partagas Cigars. I was wrong.
> 
> First, I decided to buy my box of cigars, this is what $140 bought me:
> 
> (an Ashton ESG Robusto, 3 boxes of 10; Black Label Clasico, Spanish Rosado Ramon y Ramon, and SR San Agustin)
> 
> As soon as I lit up a Rosado, I turned around and Benji was standing there to shake my hand while he smoked the same cigar I just lit up. He said "sit, let's talk a while", he then offered to sign my boxes and all that, and proceeded to discuss cigars and tobacco in general - not even Partagas cigars. He was just a regular, very friendly guy.
> 
> After talking and smoking, he and his friend handed me a mini sampler of minis, I assumed they were just new Partagas blends they're trying to get marketing opinions on - again, I was wrong. You'll notice one is labeled with a "V" for Volado (bottom of plant), one with an "S" for Seco, (middle of plant) and one with an "L" for Ligero (top). They're little puros of each type of leaf, so you can get a first hand experience with each part of the plant and their corresponding characteristics.
> 
> He handed me a few more samplers, and said "here, enjoy, or give to friends to enjoy, we're all members of the same club.". After a bit more talking, I had to get going. Again, he shook my hand and said it was nice talking and smoking, and his friend gave me a few Partagas Naturals :smile:.


----------



## Humidorito

Those Padrons make me drool!


----------



## Xmodius

worr lord said:


> I got out for around $55, I went in to pick up the 1964 Anni to see what the fuss was about, and one thing led to another... The switchblade was a gift from a brother on another forum, I just like showing it off I guess.


Cigar AND Switchblade p o r n! I love it!


----------



## Xmodius

I haven't gotten much from NC lately. I got these in 2005. I think they were from 2003 or 2004 originally.


----------



## physiognomy

No knife pr0n, but here are a couple of my recent NC purchases... The Pepin sampler is basically my intro to these cigars. I can't wait to try them!



















After trying a couple of LFD DLs I'm going to save these LGDs until I have a huge meal in me :ss


----------



## dbradley

I got these from a Camacho event today.










The one on the far left is one of the new Triple Maduros :dr


----------



## Cigarmark

I'm seeing all these tripple maddies and I am getting jealous. My B&M don't got em yet.


----------



## Jmurman

physiognomy said:


> No knife pr0n, but here are a couple of my recent NC purchases... The Pepin sampler is basically my intro to these cigars. I can't wait to try them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After trying a couple of LFD DLs I'm going to save these LGDs until I have a huge meal in me :ss


you're toast with the Pepins....:dr


----------



## gocowboys

All these pics made me want to put mine up.


AF Short Story
CAO Italia
RP Sungrown
HDM Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight
HDM Dark Sumatra
Camacho Corojo Maduro
Camacho Havana


----------



## papajohn67

Picked up a box of Oliva Master Blend I.


----------



## mastershogun

papajohn67 said:


> Picked up a box of Oliva Master Blend I.


very nice... they are gettin harder and harder to find. i'm down to my last couple :hn
And the box is a nice added bonus :tu


----------



## avo_addict

My recent pickups at a local B&M










The Monte Cabinet Selection and the Camacho Triple Maduro didn't make the shot 









The band on the RyJ LE looks like the cuban version


----------



## avo_addict

Got these Partagas Limited Reserve Decadas from Famous


----------



## ScottishSmoker

A friend of mine picked me up one of the RyJs you have pictured there...I am a big fan of RyJ and this cigar only reminded me why...they are absolutely the best NC RyJ on the market...


----------



## papajohn67

Just a couple of recent purchases, the 8/11's just arrived.


----------



## Tour De Cigar

nice those padilla looks good :dr thx for sharing


----------



## Tour De Cigar

dbradley said:


> I got these from a Camacho event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the far left is one of the new Triple Maduros :dr


have u tried that xxx mad yet.. :tu


----------



## avo_addict

papajohn67 said:


> Just a couple of recent purchases, the 8/11's just arrived.


:dr Nice pickups, John. Love those Miami.


----------



## zhadum

I picked these up today.
I have been really wanting to try a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel:dr
And I am a big Oliva fan so I grabbed a couple of the Master Blend 3's.


----------



## newcigarz

I split these boxes with A BOTL @ my work. At @ $2.85/stick it was a nice p/u.

Click for Fullsize pic!


----------



## worr lord

Mmm, Serie R Maduros :dr

Never had an LGC Felicias, but they look tasty :ss


----------



## newcigarz

worr lord said:


> Mmm, Serie R Maduros :dr
> 
> Never had an LGC Felicias, but they look tasty :ss


They are a very tasty little maduro smoke. Slightly larger than a AF short story.


----------



## cricky101

zhadum said:


> I picked these up today.
> I have been really wanting to try a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel:dr
> And I am a big Oliva fan so I grabbed a couple of the Master Blend 3's.


Can't go wrong with Oliva. I've never had one I didn't like. Nice choices :tu


----------



## gefell

My lastest hual, sorry for the crappy pics, this is my camera phone !

1990 Sixty's

RP Sun Grown Petit Corona's

Padron Sampler


----------



## Golfman

Padron Sampler
[/QUOTE]

:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## 688sonarmen

:ss
http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/2897/cat/500/ppuser/2090


----------



## tzaddi

During my recent visit to the Graycliff Cigar factory I was invited by one of torcedors to have one of the cigars that he was smoking. I enjoyed it so much that I bought a mazo (bundle) of 25. I must say that these Graycliff Red Label Original Blend - Roberta Panatellas are excellent. So fresh that there was no need for a cutter, just bite off the little tail and light.


​
These photos where taken back at the condo where I was staying.

-Richard


----------



## Mr.Maduro

tzaddi said:


> During my recent visit to the Graycliff Cigar factory I was invited by one of torcedors to have one of the cigars that he was smoking. I enjoyed it so much that I bought a mazo (bundle) of 25. I must say that these Graycliff Red Label Original Blend - Roberta Panatellas are excellent. So fresh that there was no need for a cutter, just bite off the littel tail and light.
> 
> 
> ​
> These photos where taken back at the condo where I was staying.
> 
> -Richard


Nice photography!! Love the conch shell and oceanview!!

Nice cigars too!! Graycliffs are great!! :tu


----------



## hova45




----------



## newcigarz

hova45 said:


>


Anejo Sharks?


----------



## hova45

newcigarz said:


> Anejo Sharks?


yes these are anejo sharks


----------



## clampdown

Just wait till addiction posts todays purchases...GOOD GOD!!! :ss

Bryan, it was great smoking cigars with you today, and will see you tomorrow.


----------



## newcigarz

hova45 said:


> yes these are anejo sharks


Very Nice! :dr:dr:dr:dr

Mind if I ask did you buy online or at a local B&M?


----------



## tzaddi

Mr.Maduro said:


> Nice photography!! Love the conch shell and oceanview!!
> 
> Nice cigars too!! Graycliffs are great!! :tu


Thanks, when I get the time I want to post a series of photos of the factory.

-Richard


----------



## Golfman

hova45 said:


> yes these are anejo sharks


omg :dr:dr

Soooo delicious


----------



## sonick

tzaddi said:


> During my recent visit to the Graycliff Cigar factory I was invited by one of torcedors to have one of the cigars that he was smoking. I enjoyed it so much that I bought a mazo (bundle) of 25. I must say that these Graycliff Red Label Original Blend - Roberta Panatellas are excellent. So fresh that there was no need for a cutter, just bite off the little tail and light.


Dayyyyyyyummmmm!!!!! Those pics make an already-scrumptious looking smoke look even more delectable. I really like the way the caps are done with the full circumference clearly capped down a good 1/2"..... Score!!


----------



## avo_addict

Very nice pics of the graycliffs, tzaddi. I always enjoy looking at your pics. Keep 'em coming :tu


----------



## sonick

Nothing fancy whatsoever, but I can never have enough (which sucks because they're limited): 

---


----------



## Avyer

sonick said:


> Nothing fancy whatsoever, but I can never have enough (which sucks because they're limited):


I went out to pick a few of these up today and they were frest out. Lucky


----------



## physiognomy

I picked these up within the last week... Trying to slow down my buying of late, but I really want to try a few more of Pepin's cigars :ss


----------



## kjd2121

The Cojonu 2003 is my favorite NC smoke. They look real nice - enjoy:tu


----------



## Avyer

Don't mind the stuff not on the box, I've had those for awhile.


----------



## bigswol2

got these in a trade


----------



## cedjunior

Yes, I'm a budget smoker :ss


----------



## Kimyounil

are those the 1000's that you get with the 3000s from famous?


----------



## cedjunior

Kimyounil said:


> are those the 1000's that you get with the 3000s from famous?


They were free with the bundle of 3000's, but even though the package says 1000, the bands on the cigars says 2000 so I dunno. I've had the 1000's before and they didn't come with bands.

Edit: I just looked on the Famous' website and the Nic 2000's have a light Connecticut shade wrapper, while the freebies I got had the darker wrapper of the 1000's. Maybe they got the 2000 bands in error.


----------



## RHNewfie

My first box purchase!!


----------



## Lanthor

I picked these up the other day. Hoping to put about 6 months on the two on the left before smoking (sorry for the crappy pics.).


----------



## 68TriShield

The pics look nice and clear to me :dr


----------



## cryinlicks

[No message]


----------



## Jbailey

Nice pick up cryinlicks!


----------



## Jbailey

Got a few singles in the other day and finally got a picture. 
4 pack of ashton magnums, 2 sungrown hemingway classics, 2 sharks, 4 woam.


----------



## Jbailey

Shot with Canon PowerShot SD600 at 2007-06-28


----------



## Headcrash

:dr :dr nice pickup


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Here's my latest:


















:tu


----------



## ahova1906

Headcrash said:


> :dr :dr nice pickup


These look mighty tasty:dr


----------



## ahova1906

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Here's my latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tu


 I have to put these on my to get list, very nice pickup


----------



## zhadum

[No message]


----------



## newcigarz

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Here's my latest:
> 
> :tu


Those look nice MC! :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

newcigarz said:


> Those look nice MC! :tu


If you liked those,
you might enjoy these as well:










Still waiting on those 2 boxes of Reserva figurados you helped me pickup, Tony..
but you'll be hearing from me SOON after I get them.
:tu


----------



## kvaughan

Those Oliva serie V look nice. Going to have to try a few.


----------



## avo_addict

I am so jealous, you guys made some nice purchases.


----------



## rack04

Here were a couple recommendations from my local B&M.


----------



## cryinlicks

I love those Havana VIs.


----------



## rack04

Also got these 5 Vegas A's in the mail today.


----------



## papajohn67

Just came in today's mail.....Padilla 1932 Corona Gorda. They smell great!! I may just have to break down and sample one tonight.


----------



## papajohn67

Thought I had a picture up..will try again.


----------



## newcigarz

papajohn67 said:


> Thought I had a picture up..will try again.


Ohhhhh! Very nice! 
Anything you Looking for? I'd love to trade for a couple of those. :dr


----------



## kvaughan

papajohn67 said:


> Thought I had a picture up..will try again.


I think you own stock in 1932s :r


----------



## papajohn67

kvaughan said:


> I think you own stock in 1932s :r


Hardly but I have picked up a bunch including a Signature Box (45 sticks) & a box of Corona's + the recent purchase of the Corona Gorda. The problem is the Signature Box was parceled out to various BOTL who purchased 3 stick packs. Plus between smoking them, selling some, giving some away & providing some for troop lotterys, well they have dwindled all to quickly.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

This was the box split I did with boondoggle, mitro, and SteveDMatt...


----------



## stevieray

Mr.Maduro said:


> This was the box split I did with boondoggle, mitro, and SteveDMatt...


nice pickup Patrick...those look :dr:dr:dr


----------



## physiognomy

Mr.Maduro said:


> This was the box split I did with boondoggle, mitro, and SteveDMatt...


Lookin' good!!!! I smoked my first Havana IV last night & it was the best nc cigar I've had in a while. I'm kicking myself for not picking some of these up... Do you know if RGD's special deal is still running?


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> This was the box split I did with boondoggle, mitro, and SteveDMatt...


Those look Great, Congrats! :tu


----------



## KASR

La Flor Coronado Double Toros


Los Blancos Sumutra Toros


La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Robusto (L-600)


----------



## JCK

There are so many great looking purchases on this thread... the best thread ever.


----------



## JCK

papajohn67 said:


> Received some cigars today that I ordered, brought a tear to my eye. They look so damn good!! But alas they were picked up as Christmas gifts for a few BOTL here on Club Stogie when that time of the year comes around again.:w
> 
> Should leave some people licking their chops.


I just realized that these are Christmas gifts. What a thoughtful BOTL you are PapaJohn. I don't generally start my Christmas shopping until the week before. Here you are aging sticks for some lucky BOTL this Holiday Season.


----------



## JCK

Xmodius said:


> I haven't gotten much from NC lately. I got these in 2005. I think they were from 2003 or 2004 originally.


Have these all been smoked?


----------



## JCK

avo_addict said:


> My recent pickups at a local B&M


Jim, have you smoked those Cabinet Selections yet? I'd heard good things about them from a guy that works at the Tinderbox.


----------



## JCK

tzaddi said:


> During my recent visit to the Graycliff Cigar factory I was invited by one of torcedors to have one of the cigars that he was smoking. I enjoyed it so much that I bought a mazo (bundle) of 25. I must say that these Graycliff Red Label Original Blend - Roberta Panatellas are excellent. So fresh that there was no need for a cutter, just bite off the little tail and light.
> 
> 
> ​
> These photos where taken back at the condo where I was staying.
> 
> -Richard


Those photos definately do those cigars justice. Great photo shots there. They make me drool.


----------



## rack04

Got these in the mail today. Can't wait to try them.



From left to right:

Don Tomas Clasico Rothschild Maduro
Punch Rothschild Maduro
Oliva Serie G Robusto Maduro
Sancho Panza Double Maduro
Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## duckmanco

you have some awesome smoking ahead of you there, and some of the best value/flat out excellent maduro's you can get. Expect to find some go to smokes in that bunch.


----------



## avo_addict

khubli said:


> Jim, have you smoked those Cabinet Selections yet? I'd heard good things about them from a guy that works at the Tinderbox.


Ji, I have only smoked the Monte one and it wasn't that great. I heard from the other B&M customers that the Upmann is pretty good and the Por Larranaga is good if you like mild cigars. I will let you know how they are after I smoke them, which I think going to be soon.


----------



## Savvy

Today I bought a few sticks to bring home, and I brought some to the B&M to donate to the troops. I brought home a Tatuaje brown label, a couple Padron 3000 Maduros, a Perdomo Havana Robusto, Ashton Aged Maduro No. 10, and a La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro Robusto. I will post a picture once I take one with my camera, nothing has been smoked yet so its all good right now.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Two boxes came in today.
(Thanks to newcigarz)

My first:


























:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

And my second:


























Can't wait to try them..
:tu:tu


----------



## derekmckee

La Flor Dominicana Ligero Mysterio


----------



## newcigarz

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Two boxes came in today.
> (Thanks to newcigarz)


You got them! Those look great, and you got a great deal! Enjoy MC! :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

newcigarz said:


> You got them! Those look great, and you got a great deal! Enjoy MC!


Yes, they finally got here...
the UPS guy made a late night call for me.
I waited all day and was sad that they didn't come in before 7:00pm,
but got a late night door bell ring at 9:45 with my cigars.

They must be working overtime over there.
:tu


----------



## zhadum

derekmckee said:


> La Flor Dominicana Ligero Mysterio


:dr:dr:dr


----------



## BigVito




----------



## ScottishSmoker

I picked these up for myself yesterday....mmm










Two Ashton VSG Sorcerers....Three Padron 3000 Maduros....Three Perdomo Cabinet Cameroon PCs (bought five but gave two to Bobb)...AND....AND...a Davidoff Special "C"....


----------



## avo_addict

Davidoff Culebra :dr:dr

Are they still making these?


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Apparently...I actually didn't get this at my B&M...my boss was in Delafield Wisconsin at Lake Country Cigars (www.lccigars.com) and they had just one left, knowing I love the Davidoff Special series he picked one up for me knowing I would want it, he called and asked if I wanted it the last that they had in stock...according to the owner of Lake Country he said they have more coming on the next Davi shipment...
I think that this was an appropriate pick up...me and two of my best friends are moving out of our hometown to start our real lives....I thought this would make for a good going away/luck smoke to share with them...


----------



## Yook

here is my newest purchase. These are my current favorites, so aromatic and creamy, a very delicious smoke.


----------



## JCK

ScottishSmoker said:


> I picked these up for myself yesterday....mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Ashton VSG Sorcerers....Three Padron 3000 Maduros....Three Perdomo Cabinet Cameroon PCs (bought five but gave two to Bobb)...AND....AND...a Davidoff Special "C"....


What an excellent find. I love the Davi Special Series as well... Now you've got 3 smokes in 1 !


----------



## JCK

Checking my little sticks preparing them for their long flight home. I hope Customs does not give me grief over these. Even though they're in a cannister labeled Domincian Republic, they're unbanded so they may think I'm trying to pull one on them. This photo is for Moki, notice the 100 won coin, about the size of quarter worth a dime. If anyone is wondering these are AVO 22.


----------



## RPB67

khubli said:


> Checking my little sticks preparing them for their long flight home. I hope Customs does not give me grief over these. Even though they're in a cannister labeled Domincian Republic, they're unbanded so they may think I'm trying to pull one on them. This photo is for Moki, notice the 100 won coin, about the size of quarter worth a dime. If anyone is wondering these are AVO 22.


Nice ones there.........:tu


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> Checking my little sticks preparing them for their long flight home. I hope Customs does not give me grief over these. Even though they're in a cannister labeled Domincian Republic, they're unbanded so they may think I'm trying to pull one on them. This photo is for Moki, notice the 100 won coin, about the size of quarter worth a dime. If anyone is wondering these are AVO 22.


You know I'm very jealous. Congrats on those! Have a safe trip home.


----------



## JDO

derekmckee said:


> La Flor Dominicana Ligero Mysterio


Very nice


----------



## DBall

ScottishSmoker said:


> ...a Davidoff Special "C"....


Perhaps this illustrates my still-learning newbieism, but how in the hell do you smoke that thing?


----------



## Xmodius

DBall said:


> Perhaps this illustrates my still-learning newbieism, but how in the hell do you smoke that thing?


You take it apart. It is 3 cigars.:ss


----------



## DBall

Ahh.. ok... that makes sense. Thank you!

:ss:ss:ss

^ one for each...


----------



## tedski

khubli said:


> If anyone is wondering these are AVO 22.


Awesome find!!! Were these in a shop or did you pry them out of someone's humidor?


----------



## JCK

I was about to walk out of the Davidoff shop in Seoul Korea when I caught a glimpse of something cylindrical in the corner of my eye... what an apple I saw. I was in shock, I forgot to ask if they had anymore.


----------



## kvaughan

I would love to get some myself they do look beautiful


----------



## avo_addict

Avo 22 :dr :dr Nice find, Ji


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> I was about to walk out of the Davidoff shop in Seoul Korea when I caught a glimpse of something cylindrical in the corner of my eye... what an apple I saw. I was in shock, I forgot to ask if they had anymore.


Hopefully you put on your best Poker Face and didn't just stand there and Drool like i would have done! 
:r


----------



## JCK

The ladies in the store were kind enough to give me 10% off everything I bought. Helps having a mother that speaks Korean much better than I do.


----------



## gefell

khubli said:


> Checking my little sticks preparing them for their long flight home. I hope Customs does not give me grief over these. Even though they're in a cannister labeled Domincian Republic, they're unbanded so they may think I'm trying to pull one on them. This photo is for Moki, notice the 100 won coin, about the size of quarter worth a dime. If anyone is wondering these are AVO 22.


Nice buy Ji !


----------



## Lanthor

Picked these up today, in the mood for coronas for some reason. Tat Noella, DC #3, Padilla Habano (notice the new band, I like it better).


----------



## jaycarla

Lanthor said:


> Picked these up today, in the mood for coronas for some reason. Tat Noella, DC #3, Padilla Habano (notice the new band, I like it better).


What B&M do you goto?


----------



## Lanthor

jaycarla said:


> What B&M do you goto?


There are two here in PDX within walking distance from my office (unfortunatly for my wallet), Cascade and Rich's Cigars. I know someone on here bagged on Rich's a while back, but they have a great selection. Are you looking for something?


----------



## jaycarla

Lanthor said:


> There are two here in PDX within walking distance from my office (unfortunatly for my wallet), Cascade and Rich's Cigars. I know someone on here bagged on Rich's a while back, but they have a great selection. Are you looking for something?


I live in Tacoma and goto Portland quite a bit also. Just like to know of any good B&M's in the region, slim pickings up here. I have one.

Some in Seattle, but that is a drive to go get gouged on price.

Thanks though, I will give those two a shot when I am there next.


----------



## Lanthor

^^^Cool, let me know when you are in town next and I will meet you there for a little smoke and a little BS. Let me know if you want me to shoot you anything too, the only thing I have not found at either is cubans and anejos, and as you now, no sales tax.


----------



## avo_addict

My latest pickup:
Trini 100th Anni
CAO Gold Maduro
Tatuaje West Coast
Illusione 88
LFD Churchill Especial


----------



## newcigarz

avo_addict said:


> My latest pickup:
> Trini 100th Anni
> CAO Gold Maduro
> Tatuaje West Coast
> Illusione 88
> LFD Churchill Especial


Wow nice selection of Limited smokes! :tu


----------



## sonick

Yesterday's pickup: 
*1x Esplendido
*1x Padilla Hybrid Torpedo
*3x H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Corona
*3x H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Petite Corona
*2x Ashton Cabinet Tres Petite

Headed back today for some 8/11's and L.E. 07's 

Fittin' to do some serious smoking this weekend..... missed out last weekend due to a cold & headache that lasted exactly the length of the weekend.


----------



## worr lord

sonick said:


> Yesterday's pickup:
> *1x Esplendido
> *1x Padilla Hybrid Torpedo
> *3x H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Corona
> *3x H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Petite Corona
> *2x Ashton Cabinet Tres Petite
> 
> Headed back today for some 8/11's and L.E. 07's
> 
> Fittin' to do some serious smoking this weekend..... missed out last weekend due to a cold & headache that lasted exactly the length of the weekend.
> 
> http://www.sonick.com/clubstogie/sticks20070706.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...Are you really in AZ?


----------



## sonick

worr lord said:


> ...Are you really in AZ?


yah, chandler....


----------



## newcigarz

sonick said:


> *1x Esplendido


This may be a silly question, but do you have a B&M in AZ that carries Cohibas?


----------



## Bigwaved

newcigarz said:


> This may be a silly question, but do you have a B&M in AZ that carries Cohibas?


Those Coohibas...


----------



## JDO

avo_addict said:


> My latest pickup:
> Trini 100th Anni
> CAO Gold Maduro
> Tatuaje West Coast
> Illusione 88
> LFD Churchill Especial


Nice pick ups. I've been wanting to try that CAO Gold Maduro


----------



## ResIpsa

sonick said:


> Yesterday's pickup:
> *1x Esplendido
> *1x Padilla Hybrid Torpedo
> *3x H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Corona
> *3x H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Petite Corona
> *2x Ashton Cabinet Tres Petite
> 
> Headed back today for some 8/11's and L.E. 07's
> 
> Fittin' to do some serious smoking this weekend..... missed out last weekend due to a cold & headache that lasted exactly the length of the weekend.


come on Dude. You've been here long enough to know better about that Cohiba.


----------



## Blueface

ResIpsa said:


> come on Dude. You've been here long enough to know better about that Cohiba.


Ahhhh.....
Excuse me Vic, but..............
That came from a friend of a friend who knows somebody that was married to somebody who was sleepign with somebody who was the sister of the manager of the factory...................


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Blueface said:


> Ahhhh.....
> Excuse me Vic, but..............
> That came from a friend of a friend who knows somebody that was married to somebody who was sleepign with somebody who was the sister of the manager of the factory...................


Carlos if you don't want say it was you that's okay... but everyone here knows you have a friend who knows somebody that was married to somebody who was sleeping with somebody who was the sister of the manager of the factory so who you trying to fool.


----------



## JCK

All of your Fauxhibas are belong to us.


----------



## JCK

No? Then umm.... All of your Cohibas are belong to us.

PAK CHOOI UNF


----------



## ResIpsa

khubli said:


> No? Then umm.... All of your Cohibas are belong to us.
> 
> PAK CHOOI UNF


I don't know what that means, but it doesn't sound good, :r


----------



## JCK

ResIpsa said:


> I don't know what that means, but it doesn't sound good, :r


PAK CHOOI UNF

I AM THE SHOVER ROBOT, I SHOVE THE COHIBAS DOWN YOUR MOUTH.

PAK CHOOI UNF

I AM THE PUSHER ROBOT, I PUSH COHIBA CABINETS DOWN THE STAIRS.

PAK CHOOI UNF

Vic,

Ever seen the Terrible Secrets of Space Exchange on the net?


----------



## sonick

ResIpsa said:


> come on Dude. You've been here long enough to know better about that Cohiba.


I thought it was pretty benign compared to the overt stuff that passes muster day to day in this forum  but I've pulled the pic, it is an NC thread anyway.

I bought some cigars yesterday and smoked them. They were good.


----------



## pnoon

sonick said:


> I thought it was pretty benign compared to the overt stuff that passes muster day to day in this forum  but I've pulled the pic, it is an NC thread anyway.
> 
> I bought some cigars yesterday and smoked them. They were good.


The pic was o.k. I think people are remarking on the authenticity of your Cohiba purchased in Arizona.


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> The pic was o.k. I think people are remarking on the authenticity of your Cohiba purchased in Arizona.


exactly. :tu


----------



## sonick

pnoon said:


> The pic was o.k. I think people are remarking on the authenticity of your Cohiba purchased in Arizona.


Ah. Some sticks I buy in AZ, some in Mexico at La Casa Del Habañero,

The Cohiboo Esplendiddy smells like manure and hay and is very fake.

Hard to see after using a sharpening filter to overcome the shortcomings of 2 megapixel cameras though.


----------



## pnoon

sonick said:


> Ah. Some sticks I buy in AZ, some in Mexico at La Casa Del Habañero,
> 
> The Cohiboo Esplendiddy smells like manure and hay and is very fake.
> 
> Hard to see after using a sharpening filter to overcome the shortcomings of 2 megapixel cameras though.


uuuhhhhh - OK.


----------



## physiognomy

After a round of golf this morning with Dogwatch Dale & Moglman I stopped by Barlows & picked these up...










Looking forward to trying the Illusione & Jibaro :ss


----------



## [OT] Loki

whats the one on the left?


----------



## derekmckee

I went to a Camacho event at Hubbard State Cigar Shop in Chicago on Friday.


----------



## physiognomy

[OT] Loki said:


> whats the one on the left?


It is a Pete Johnson Jibaro... They were made by Tropical Tobacco (now Tabacalera Tropical), but not blended by Pepin. It is a discontinued line, so I prob. should have picked up a few more, but I wanted to try them first.

-edit- Derek, that is one nice looking Camacho box!!!


----------



## derekmckee

physiognomy said:


> It is a Pete Johnson Jibaro... They were made by Tropical Tobacco (now Tabacalera Tropical), but not blended by Pepin. It is a discontinued line, so I prob. should have picked up a few more, but I wanted to try them first.
> 
> -edit- Derek, that is one nice looking Camacho box!!!


Yeah, I love Camacho's new look, and I was not going to pass up a 30% discount on boxes during an event.:ss


----------



## [OT] Loki

physiognomy said:


> It is a Pete Johnson Jibaro... They were made by Tropical Tobacco (now Tabacalera Tropical), but not blended by Pepin. It is a discontinued line, so I prob. should have picked up a few more, but I wanted to try them first.
> 
> -edit- Derek, that is one nice looking Camacho box!!!


a buddy of mine is a rep for them. i'll have to ask him about that line


----------



## gefell

My lastest few Purchases !
From B&M Padron 6 1926 #9,6 1964 Imperial, 2 40th 

Devil Site



A bundle from TNT suppose to be like Padron Annv !


----------



## RHNewfie

It will be interesting to find this out!



gefell said:


> My lastest few Purchases !
> A bundle from TNT suppose to be like Padron Annv !


----------



## rack04

Got these from the devil site today.


----------



## Jmurman

A few smokes from Serious Cigars. I was in need of some short sticks for my nightly drive home from work.


----------



## BigJon

Nice grab Jmurman! I've been smoking those little Pepin blacks at work. Perfect for small time slots.


----------



## jaycarla

One day I hope to buy some boxes, but if I keep going into the B&M.............

There are just too many to try. :ss


----------



## rack04

During my lunch break I picked these up:

1-Gran Habano Connecticut #1
1-Padron 2000 Maduro
2-Oliva Serie G Special G Natural
1-Oliva Serie G Special G Maduro


----------



## Razorhog

Been a while since I got these, but I really like this humi 









These guys came in it


----------



## zhadum

rack04 said:


> During my lunch break I picked these up:
> 
> 1-Gran Habano Connecticut #1
> 1-Padron 2000 Maduro
> 2-Oliva Serie G Special G Natural
> 1-Oliva Serie G Special G Maduro


Olivas:dr:dr

If you haven't tried the O Serie Nats. yet you have to. They are my fav right now:dr:dr


----------



## Junior

I made a few pickups today. Box of Montecristo dark 444's, Box of Partigas Spanish Rosado. A few singles: Rocky Patel 1992 Perfecto (sp), 2 Ashton VSG's, 2 La Flor Dominica Ligero Robusto, 2 La Floria Dominica Perfecto's, LGC Robusto Maduro, 2 AF Cuban Belicoso SG, CAO Brazilia Robusto, Trinidad box pressed Robusto, tin of Partagas Black, and finally 3 Opus X Fuente Fuente.



Sorry about the pic all I had was my point and shoot.


----------



## newcigarz

Junior said:


> I made a few pickups today. Box of Montecristo dark 444's, Box of Partigas Spanish Rosado. A few singles: Rocky Patel 1992 Perfecto (sp), 2 Ashton VSG's, 2 La Flor Dominica Ligero Robusto, 2 La Floria Dominica Perfecto's, LGC Robusto Maduro, 2 AF Cuban Belicoso SG, CAO Brazilia Robusto, Trinidad box pressed Robusto, tin of Partagas Black, and finally 3 Opus X Fuente Fuente.
> 
> Sorry about the pic all I had was my point and shoot.


NIce p/u' s Junior!


----------



## JCK

Junior.. those are some tasty looking smokes !


----------



## papajohn67

Padilla 1932 La Perla & 1932 Corona Gorda.:tu


----------



## newcigarz

papajohn67 said:


> Padilla 1932 La Perla & 1932 Corona Gorda.:tu


NIce P/u's There John. The 1932's are great! :tu


----------



## JCK

Al is my pusher. He made an offer I couldn't refuse on these.

The Cuvees are the 2nd edition release. I'll have to see how they compare to the original release. I've still got a few of the originals left.


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> Al is my pusher. He made an offer I couldn't refuse on these.
> 
> The Cuvees are the 2nd edition release. I'll have to see how they compare to the original release. I've still got a few of the originals left.


Nice P/U Ji. They look great. Let us know how the Cuvees smoke.


----------



## kvaughan

khubli said:


> Al is my pusher. He made an offer I couldn't refuse on these.
> 
> The Cuvees are the 2nd edition release. I'll have to see how they compare to the original release. I've still got a few of the originals left.


You have been dominating this thread lately :dr


----------



## cedjunior

[No message]


----------



## Golfman

Mmm... the 3000's are some of my favs! Enjoy those brother


----------



## avo_addict

papajohn67 said:


> Padilla 1932 La Perla & 1932 Corona Gorda.:tu


You have a good taste, John. Nice pickups.


----------



## avo_addict

khubli said:


> Al is my pusher. He made an offer I couldn't refuse on these.
> 
> The Cuvees are the 2nd edition release. I'll have to see how they compare to the original release. I've still got a few of the originals left.


:dr The RCs look delicious, Ji.

I am still on the fence with the Cuvee. The one stick I've tried was just OK. Perhaps I need to pick up another.


----------



## RHNewfie

Those Cuvee look great! So do the rest!


----------



## JCK

avo_addict said:


> :dr The RCs look delicious, Ji.
> 
> I am still on the fence with the Cuvee. The one stick I've tried was just OK. Perhaps I need to pick up another.


I read your review on the Cuvee.. I haven't smoked one out of the new box. Word on the street is this 2nd edition release has a little less ligero in it.

I'll definately let you know once I've sampled one.


----------



## JCK

RHNewfie said:


> Those Cuvee look great! So do the rest!


thank you thank you


----------



## kas

Golfman said:


> Mmm... the 3000's are some of my favs! Enjoy those brother


Am I right to assume that the knife is there to ward off pilfering?


----------



## BigVito

kas said:


> Am I right to assume that the knife is there to ward off pilfering?


:r:r


----------



## cedjunior

kas said:


> Am I right to assume that the knife is there to ward off pilfering?


Tactical box opener is all :ss


----------



## rack04

Got these today from Famous Smoke.

Sun Grown RP Petit Corona 
Padron Londres 
Oliva Serie G Special G 
CAO Brazilia Piranha 
A Fuente


----------



## stevieray

rack04 said:


> Got these today from Famous Smoke.
> 
> Sun Grown RP Petit Corona
> Padron Londres
> Oliva Serie G Special G
> CAO Brazilia Piranha
> A Fuente


nice selection of smokes there...:tu


----------



## Jason_of_Texas




----------



## JCK

There are so many great looking smokes in this post. It'd be interesting to see if this thread survives the ages. 5 years from now, you'll see a difference in what the trends are today and what they are in the future. Keep posting them.

Ji


----------



## pedrolf

Just came in today through DHL....

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/cigarros.jpg
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/cigarros2.jpg
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/cigarros3.jpg
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/cigarros4.jpg


----------



## Seanohue

pedrolf said:


> Just came in today through DHL....
> 
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/cigarros.jpg
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/cigarros2.jpg
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/cigarros3.jpg
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/cigarros4.jpg


Pe...pe....pe...pe....pepin whore!!!!!!!! Nice shipment! :dr :dr :dr


----------



## JCK

pedrolf said:


> Just came in today through DHL....


Now that is one heck of a purchase !! nice pick-up !


----------



## LORD PUFFER

Pepin Whore are we?:ss

Very nice purchase. Pepin has taken over my favorite, which was AF. I will be looking to stock as you have. Quite jealous.:sb


----------



## pedrolf

thanks for the compliments guys....


----------



## doctorcue

Damn... nice Pepin "sampler" there. WTG!


----------



## zhadum

pedrolf said:


> Just came in today through DHL....
> 
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/cigarros.jpg
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/cigarros2.jpg
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/cigarros3.jpg
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/cigarros4.jpg


I'm so jealous:dr:dr:dr


----------



## avo_addict

WARNING: Pepin overload !!! Awesome pickups, pedrolf. Love those 601, Miami, and 1932.


----------



## newcigarz

pedrolf said:


> Just came in today through DHL....


Wow! :dr:dr:dr


----------



## ridein04

Went to my local B&M today and look what I found! My first Opus :ss


----------



## Tuxguy

Where did you pick up all of those at?
I see you mentioned DHL so my guess would be CBID


----------



## pedrolf

I used to pick up lots of stuff from Cbid, but when they took me for a Padron Aniversario sampler I said [email protected]~k all of em , and never again gave my business to Cbid. All this stuff I had a good friend of mine who owns a B&M in Pompano Beach to DHL this to Ecuador where I live....


----------



## JDO

ridein04 said:


> Went to my local B&M today and look what I found! My first Opus :ss


Nice choices.


----------



## BigVito

ridein04 said:


> Went to my local B&M today and look what I found! My first Opus :ss


looks like you found more then one :dr


----------



## gefell

Nice buy !


----------



## zhadum

ridein04 said:


> Went to my local B&M today and look what I found! My first Opus :ss


Nice pick ups:dr:dr:dr


----------



## eriksson20

check it out here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=94517


----------



## SmokinApe

ridein04 said:


> Went to my local B&M today and look what I found! My first Opus :ss


Wow, very nice.:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Lanthor

Here's mine. Not pictured are a Cabaiguan Corona Extra, and Pepin Black label robusto (the LA's are Corojos).


----------



## txmatt

Well my last cigar purchase was a La Aurora Preferido Ecuador #1, but I smoked it on the spot.

Perhaps my previous purchase? Gran Habanos #5 in the new 6 x 60 size.. Aww shit I smoked that one too..


----------



## tzaddi

I went into the Holiday Market today to say hello to the manager and let him know that I had some tobacco plants in 4 inch pots that where ready to go into the ground. He said he would come by and pick them up.

He was restocking the humidor as we talked. He pulled out a box from the back and let me know that it could all be mine for $20, including tax. I hustled it on up to the register and told the checker Aaron said all for $20. She said she would like to have a few plants too.

6 Partagas
2 Padron
2 Upmann
2 Macanudo
1 Montecristo
That's a little over $1.50 a cigar:tu


Cello On

Cello Off​
I put the cello back on before I put them in the Humidor.

-Richard


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

tzaddi said:


> I went into the Holiday Market today to say hello to the manager and let him know that I had some tobacco plants in 4 inch pots that where ready to go into the ground. He said he would come by and pick them up.
> 
> He was restocking the humidor as we talked. He pulled out a box from the back and let me know that it could all be mine for $20, including tax. I hustled it on up to the register and told the checker Aaron said all for $20. She said she would like to have a few plants too.
> 
> 6 Partagas
> 2 Padron
> 2 Upmann
> 2 Macanudo
> 1 Montecristo
> That's a little over $1.50 a cigar:tu
> 
> 
> Cello On
> 
> Cello Off​
> I put the cello back on before I put them in the Humidor.
> 
> -Richard


Woofta.. talk about SCORE!!!!


----------



## jaycarla

Love the cello on/off shots!!!

I feel a little dirty.:tu Naked and dressed. Yummy.

Oh yeah, nice smokes


----------



## newcigarz

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Woofta.. talk about SCORE!!!!


:tpd: nice p/u!


----------



## Tricker-cl

Here's my latest pickup, Some nice cigars I haven't tried before. I love lfd, never tried the coronado, so I thought I would try one of those also.


----------



## fritz20

The coronado is awesome you will enjoy. Nice haul


----------



## jcarlton

This is my latest purchase

AF Cuban Beli's with that yummy SG wrapper. :dr:ss


----------



## BaldBassist

My latest "Brown Bag" Sampler from CI.

I also picked up 8 MM Magic Mountain Maduro Torps. Sorry for no Pic.


----------



## Mister Moo

I got about X00 cigars in the winecoolerdor and another hundred or so in the desktop(s) but for my birthday I went to the B&M and picked out a La Aroma de Cuba. 

Go figure - the NC de jour. Smoked fine. I still like those guys. Maybe it's just the senorita on the band. I am so old now that long range planning is out the window so instead of buying a box or a fiver I just got a one-er.



Then there was some thought about a few Padrons but I didn't get any but what's the difference because you know what they look like anyhow and then I thought about a JDN Antano 1970 because the band is colorful and makes for a nice foto but then...

Sorry. What was the question, again?


----------



## Old Sailor

jcarlton said:


> This is my latest purchase
> 
> AF Cuban Beli's with that yummy SG wrapper. :dr:ss


:dr:dr


----------



## BroNeilson

Picked up two opusX's http://m.domaindlx.com/broneilson/Pics 155.JPG
 , havent tried one yet, going to let them rest a while before having one.


----------



## montecristo#2

I haven't posted a picture of a recent purchase in a while, so I figured why not.

Decided to grab myself some of the regional release Tatuajes. Half a box of the East Coast version (they fit nicely in an empty Cojonu 2003 box ) and a full box of the West Coast version. I am going to put these a way for a while.


----------



## newcigarz

montecristo#2 said:


> I haven't posted a picture of a recent purchase in a while, so I figured why not.


Wow! Those look amazing! :dr:dr:dr


----------



## JCK

montecristo#2 said:


> I haven't posted a picture of a recent purchase in a while, so I figured why not.
> 
> Decided to grab myself some of the regional release Tatuajes. Half a box of the East Coast version (they fit nicely in an empty Cojonu 2003 box ) and a full box of the West Coast version. I am going to put these a way for a while.


Beautiful pick-ups Aaron. Al received his shipment of the Regional Tatuajes this week. I'm intentionally staying out of his store. I'd be interested to see one of your reviews on the 2 sticks.


----------



## RHNewfie

These look awesome!!



montecristo#2 said:


> I haven't posted a picture of a recent purchase in a while, so I figured why not.
> 
> Decided to grab myself some of the regional release Tatuajes. Half a box of the East Coast version (they fit nicely in an empty Cojonu 2003 box ) and a full box of the West Coast version. I am going to put these a way for a while.


----------



## zhadum

Those are some beautiful smokes, enjoy:tu



montecristo#2 said:


> I haven't posted a picture of a recent purchase in a while, so I figured why not.
> 
> Decided to grab myself some of the regional release Tatuajes. Half a box of the East Coast version (they fit nicely in an empty Cojonu 2003 box ) and a full box of the West Coast version. I am going to put these a way for a while.


----------



## Seanohue

montecristo#2 said:


> I haven't posted a picture of a recent purchase in a while, so I figured why not.
> 
> Decided to grab myself some of the regional release Tatuajes. Half a box of the East Coast version (they fit nicely in an empty Cojonu 2003 box ) and a full box of the West Coast version. I am going to put these a way for a while.


Aaron, those look :dr :dr :dr


----------



## WoppA




----------



## WoppA

Thats it for a while, dammit! :hn


----------



## JCK

the famed 858 SGs? or is the maduro different? I can't keep my Fuente products straight... Nice pick up !


----------



## BigVito

khubli said:


> the famed 858 SGs? or is the maduro different? I can't keep my Fuente products straight... Nice pick up !


my guess is Maduro 858


----------



## WoppA

Yeap, the 858 Maddies, got the 3 singles too since I've been wanting to try the brazilia and the blue label, and i just love the short story. I'm sort of becoming a Fuente whore.


----------



## montecristo#2

khubli said:


> Beautiful pick-ups Aaron. Al received his shipment of the Regional Tatuajes this week. I'm intentionally staying out of his store. I'd be interested to see one of your reviews on the 2 sticks.


Ji - unfortunately I don't plan on smoking one of these for a while. Just got them to put away. Although, #25 of the east coast version does not fit well into the box, so it might have to go down in flames.  :ss :r



Seanohue said:


> Aaron, those look :dr :dr


Thanks - I am really impressed with the look and feel of these. The wrappers look very nice and the cigars feel nice and substantial.

I almost got a full box of the East Coast version, but by the time I called Holts to change my order, they were sold out.


----------



## kheffelf

montecristo#2 said:


> unfortunately I don't plan on smoking one of these for a while. Just got them to put away.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can wait so long, I just picked up a five pack of each, should be here on Monday and plan on firing up one of each sometime that week.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mister Moo

kheffelf said:


> ...I don't know how you can wait so long, I just picked up a five pack of each, should be here on Monday and plan on firing up one of each sometime that week.


The curse of the Tatuaje.  Some of the dang things actually get better if they sit around for a while. Darn it.


----------



## cre8v1

Don't mean to thread jack but does anyone know what the difference is between the east and west regional cigars?


----------



## Lanthor

cre8v1 said:


> Don't mean to thread jack but does anyone know what the difference is between the east and west regional cigars?


Check this.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91424&highlight=Tatuaje

I checked with my B&M yesterday, they don't have them :c


----------



## Mr.Maduro

I can't compete with Aaron, but....


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> I can't compete with Aaron, but....


You guys are killing me with these Tats. :dr:dr:dr


----------



## BigVito

Mr.Maduro said:


> I can't compete with Aaron, but....


not many could compete with Aaron


----------



## Horselington

My latest pick ups


The Olivia event was very nice. Many many thanks to DennisP for the Tatuaje Miami!

E


----------



## tzaddi

The other day I stopped by the local B & M to see what was new and on the humi floor there was pile of Tatuaje Havana VI boxes of various sizes. I looked through the open boxes and picked out an Angeles. It was just the right size for the amount of time that I had.

The Angeles is a Nicaraguan puro, 4.625 x 42. It was so tasty that I went back today and picked up a box of 24. The date stamp on the bottom of the box read "1 June 2007"...freeee-esh


​


----------



## tzaddi

​Oh yeah, my wife said I could buy a bottle of Ron Zacapa today when we where at the liquor store:tu

-Richard


----------



## Hawksfan

Went to the local B&M to pick up a couple sticks. Low and behold there was a Padilla event going on. Unfortuneatly for my checkbook I could not turn this deal down. Bought the 8/11's and they threw in 20 unreleased Padilla 1948's:dr and a nice Lotus table lighter.


----------



## JDO

tzaddi said:


> snip


Those look great!!


----------



## kvaughan

Hawksfan said:


> unreleased Padilla 1948's


Oh my god I'm going to be broke


----------



## montecristo#2

Mr.Maduro said:


> I can't compete with Aaron, but....


Patrick - very nice! :tu :ss

You will have to let me know what you think. It is probably going to be a while before I smoke one. I need to wait until they are sold out in case I really like them and have the urge to buy more. :hn :r

I actually smoked my first GOF just the other day. We did a review on it as well.


----------



## Seanohue

http://imageshack.us


1/2 box of Padron (can't remember the vitola lol) naturals (box split with Mikeyj23), box of Short Stories, and a Tat regios, cojonu 2006, and havana IV, courtesy of monetrey (Mike) :tu

Thanks Mikey and Mike


----------



## mikeyj23

Seanohue said:


> 1/2 box of Padron (can't remember the vitola lol) naturals (box split with Mikeyj23), box of Short Stories, and a Tat regios, cojonu 2006, and havana IV, courtesy of monetrey (Mike) :tu
> 
> Thanks Mikey and Mike


They're Padron Panatelas - and your whole stash looks great!


----------



## RHNewfie

Wow Sean, those look great!! Especially the Padrons! Oh, and the AF, oh and the rest too!


----------



## dannyboy

My cbid shipment came in today...this will be my last purchase for a little while as I am saving up for some special goodies:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

AFSS and RP's:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## newcigarz

dannyboy said:


> My cbid shipment came in today...this will be my last purchase for a little while as I am saving up for some special goodies:ss


I just smoked one of those Padillas. Yummy! :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Just a small purchase 

2 RP Sun Grown 
2 J. Fuego Naturals
2 RyJ Viejo 
1 Padilla 1932
1 AF Hemingway


----------



## papajohn67

Just arrived yesterday and today:

HyG's From Cigar King.
&
Oliva Serie V Torps.

This is what makes Club Stogie such a great place. Jim "avo-addict" picked the Oliva's up from his B&M in Chicago + had the box signed, and free goodies which included a heck of a nice polo type Oliva shirt and a Oliva hat + 4 free Oliva O's and he sent me a fiver of some very nice sticks, I mean very nice from his own collection!!

Thanks again Jim.


----------



## avo_addict

papajohn67 said:


> Just arrived yesterday and today:
> 
> HyG's From Cigar King.
> &
> Oliva Serie V Torps.
> 
> This is what makes Club Stogie such a great place. Jim "avo-addict" picked the Oliva's up from his B&M in Chicago + had the box signed, and free goodies which included a heck of a nice polo type Oliva shirt and a Oliva hat + 4 free Oliva O's and he sent me a fiver of some very nice sticks, I mean very nice from his own collection!!
> 
> Thanks again Jim.


You're welcome, Mr. Oliva Man. I should thank you for hooking me up with the Oliva Serie V in the first place and the other discontinued Olivas.

Jose Oliva told me that they're going to come out with the Lanceros size pretty soon. I can't wait to try some.


----------



## Addiction

I have not bought a serious package in forever. Thanks for letting me live vicariously through you guys!


----------



## JCK

Nice Pick-ups PapaJohn. Jim is a very kind BOTL.

Bryan.... zoinks. how long has it been?


----------



## macms

Getting ready to meet a couple of gorillas next month for a little HERF. Needed something to go with the beauties I snagged fishing off the coast... :r

Bottom L three are AF Shorts.
:gn:chk


----------



## JCK

Fresh from the factory...

I smoked one of these in the shop. It's been half an hour and the spice is still lingering on my tongue and throat. These are tasty sticks. I noticed floral and fruit flavors Al described as well and healthy dose of spice but not overpowering. This stick burns and draws beautifully.

I just burped and got some of the nutty flavors pop up.










Notice the spelling on the wrapper. Now you have the opportunity to smoke the only ever 'CamerooM' wrapper.


----------



## volfan

Nice looking lanceros, Ji. 


scottie


----------



## JCK

they are aren't they? bet you can't wait to inspect one up close ! should I ship yours to you or hold on to them?


----------



## BigVito

khubli said:


> Fresh from the factory...
> 
> I smoked one of these in the shop. It's been half an hour and the spice is still lingering on my tongue and throat. These are tasty sticks. I noticed floral and fruit flavors Al described as well and healthy dose of spice but not overpowering. This stick burns and draws beautifully.
> 
> I just burped and got some of the nutty flavors pop up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the spelling on the wrapper. Now you have the opportunity to smoke the only ever 'CamerooM' wrapper.


quoted for beauty


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Jealous....:tu


----------



## JaKaAch

Heck if they can't even speel CamerooM right, how can they make a decent cigar.
Better send me those CamerooM's  :dr


----------



## avo_addict

Nice pickup, Ji.


----------



## Avyer

[No message]


----------



## yamaha6000

I see you picked up an El Jocko, hard to find, but :tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> Fresh from the factory...


I was wondering what those boxes were in your Humi pics. Nice P/U Ji!


----------



## newcigarz

JaKaAch said:


> Heck if they can't even speel CamerooM right, how can they make a decent cigar.
> Better send me those CamerooM's  :dr


That's funny:r Good eye! :tu


----------



## JCK

newcigarz said:


> That's funny:r Good eye! :tu


THey're Fake !!


----------



## Avyer

yamaha6000 said:


> I see you picked up an El Jocko, hard to find, but :tu:tu


I wasn't aware that they were hard to find. The B&M I picked them up from had a few boxes.


----------



## Jbailey

Same here, also in maduro too.


----------



## Jbailey

Picked up two camacho triple maduros, and a box of Diamond Crown Maximus #5s. 
:tu(got the box at a great price and couldn't say no):tu


----------



## tzaddi

Jbailey said:


> Picked up two camacho triple maduros, and a box of Diamond Crown Maximus #5s.
> :tu(got the box at a great price and couldn't say no):tu


That is some sweet packaging, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark THS

tzaddi said:


> That is some sweet packaging, thanks for sharing.


:tpd::tu


----------



## cricky101

A few of my "staples" from the devil site - Jdn Antano, Oliva Serie O and 5 Vegas A. Yummy :ss


----------



## zhadum

cricky101 said:


> A few of my "staples" from the devil site - Jdn Antano, Oliva Serie O and 5 Vegas A. Yummy :ss


Oliva O's :dr:dr:dr


----------



## JCK

Jbailey said:


> Picked up two camacho triple maduros, and a box of Diamond Crown Maximus #5s.
> :tu(got the box at a great price and couldn't say no):tu


Those are fantastic looking smokes !


----------



## JCK

cricky101 said:


> A few of my "staples" from the devil site - Jdn Antano, Oliva Serie O and 5 Vegas A. Yummy :ss


Those are tasty staples to keep !


----------



## gefell

cricky101 said:


> A few of my "staples" from the devil site - Jdn Antano, Oliva Serie O and 5 Vegas A. Yummy :ss


:tu


----------



## kvaughan

4x Carbon Copy Fuente
2x El Rey De Los Habanos
2x LFD Lito Gomez
2x La Aurora 1495 Serie
1x 601 Red
1x Camacho Triple Maduro
2x Pepin Serie JJ
5x Padilla 1932
2x Pepin Black
2x Pepin Blue

$171 :hn


----------



## Coz77

Carbon Copy Fuente??? I assume there seconds. Never heard of them?

The Pepin's look :dr :dr ... Enjoy the JJ's they are my favorite Pepin....So far


----------



## bigswol2

Yes more info on this carbon copy please.


----------



## JCK

The Fuente carbon copy is definately interesting. In the photo, one of the wrappers looks remarkably lighter than the rest, but that may just be the flash.


----------



## kvaughan

Coz77 said:


> Carbon Copy Fuente??? I assume there seconds. Never heard of them?


They are supposed to be Opus X copies (obviously they will taste nothing like them) figured I would check them out as a nice yard gar.

You can order them from my B&M online http://cigar-ettecity.com/shop.cfm/Carbon_Copy_Opus_X.html


----------



## GMPOWER

http://www.***************.com/carbon-copy-cigar/ Has some other ones too. Could you do a review or something for it when you smoke it, I would love to know how it rates.


----------



## RHNewfie

Latest grabs!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

RHNewfie said:


> Latest grabs!


Tasty treats!! My first box ever was the IT Super Fuerte Toro Maduros!! :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Those Sancho Panza are some of my favorites.
Give them a year and taste the HUGE difference.

Nice pickups.
:tu:tu


----------



## gefell

RHNewfie said:


> Latest grabs!


:tu


----------



## gefell

kvaughan said:


> 4x Carbon Copy Fuente
> 2x El Rey De Los Habanos
> 2x LFD Lito Gomez
> 2x La Aurora 1495 Serie
> 1x 601 Red
> 1x Camacho Triple Maduro
> 2x Pepin Serie JJ
> 5x Padilla 1932
> 2x Pepin Black
> 2x Pepin Blue
> 
> $171 :hn


Good buy :tu


----------



## newcigarz

RHNewfie said:


> Latest grabs!


Great pick-ups. Those ITs are always a good buy.:tu


----------



## mikeyj23

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Those Sancho Panza are some of my favorites.
> Give them a year and taste the HUGE difference.
> 
> Nice pickups.
> :tu:tu


:tpd:


----------



## JaKaAch

Here are a few picked up this week.
The eight on the right are from a sampler from a great BOTL...KASR. 
The six on the left are from the last B&M visit..I need to attach some bomb sites to some of these now. Bye


----------



## audilicious-cl

where'd my post go?... try again


----------



## JCK

Audilicoius... Nice pick up there... East Coast Tats... Davidoff no.2 tubos for 10/bucks a piece !!! and the LFD Lanceros. Which wrapper are those?


----------



## zhadum

:dr:dr:dr



audilicious said:


> where'd my post go?... try again


----------



## audilicious-cl

those are the cammie lfd's, and the davi's, well they had a major beetle infestation. I posted about it on CP. the b&m had 3 left, I bought one wednesday, smoked it, loved it, went back for the last 2, opened them up when I got home and ewww destroyed.


----------



## JCK

taht sucks about the davis .. sorry to hear that.


----------



## jpa0741

audilicious said:


> where'd my post go?... try again


That is one awesome haul. Those Tats look good enough to eat.:dr


----------



## kvaughan

I'm eyeing up those LFD lanceros pretty hard... :tu


----------



## Tappy

:dr


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Tappy said:


> :dr


Nice pickups, Tappy.
Some great smokes in there.
:tu


----------



## jaycarla

My first box and first bundle, they now get to be the first things in my first Coolerdor. Both humi's full of singles.:tu


----------



## darkfusion

NICE, those oliva looks tasty.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

jaycarla said:


> My first box and first bundle, they now get to be the first things in my first Coolerdor. Both humi's full of singles.:tu


Great choices on both for your firsts.
:tu:tu


----------



## duckmanco

wow, very nicely done, and btw are those Serie O's in maduro or natural? They look awful dark and seeing that they say puro on the box, and assuming the maduro's are wrapped in a conn. broadleaf, I am guessing they aren't but look quite tasty anyhow.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

khubli said:


> Tonight I was a little Davidoff happy when I went to the Local Tinderbox. They are about to rotate out the aged stock. I just had to save some of those sticks from unfortunate/unknown ends... The no.1's are at least 7 years old. The 3000's look to be as old. The Special B's not as much and the Special R Tubos are pretty young.


WOW! still have yet to flame up a davi, but have tried a zino, my luck is horrible for finding TOP NOTCH finds locally BAH!


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

So, walked into my B&M tonight and saw a few boxes of these.

They looked delicious and I'm probably returning to pick a few up.

Very nice pictures, very nice pick-ups.


----------



## gefell

jaycarla said:


> My first box and first bundle, they now get to be the first things in my first Coolerdor. Both humi's full of singles.:tu


Good buy I love the Oliva's :tu


----------



## Coz77

I didn't have time to snap photos but this is what came in the mail yesterday from famous.

5-Gran Habano #5 Rothchild










5-Oliva Series G Robusto


----------



## zhadum

Awesome buys both are :dr



jaycarla said:


> My first box and first bundle, they now get to be the first things in my first Coolerdor. Both humi's full of singles.:tu


----------



## jaycarla

duckmanco said:


> wow, very nicely done, and btw are those Serie O's in maduro or natural? They look awful dark and seeing that they say puro on the box, and assuming the maduro's are wrapped in a conn. broadleaf, I am guessing they aren't but look quite tasty anyhow.


They are Maduro.


----------



## darkfusion

10 DCM Toro :dr:dr


----------



## duckmanco

alight, so this may be breaking the rules, but its my last three purchases combined. Also, because for some reason using the URL link, I am unable to post pics within the thread ( I have tried this approx. eleventy billion times to no effect) here is the community webshots pic.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2768909360095344322nfWNFe

What you see are:

1 x box of Padron 2000 Maduro 
1 x box of Partagas Black Classico 
Both of these boxes the wife agreed to buy for the birthday last month.

1 x Box of Padron Churchill Maduro when Jack Schwartz was running that ridiculous deal on Padrons.
1 x Box of Arturo Fuente Sungrown Cuban Belicosos - funny story here, went into my local chain B&M looking to try some of the Don Lino Africas, which they had but he had to go look for the 1 box he had of the Dumas and I took 2 of them as I wasn't ready to commit to a whole box yet. I then ask if he has any of the A. Fuente Cuban Belicosos to try, and of course he produces a whole box of them, unopened for 120. Not a bad box price on a rarer cigar in a B&M so I pulled the trigger......... scary part, have never had one before. OH well.............. let the anticipation/apprehension begin. If I don't like them, I would imagine I could find a few BOTL's who might want to do some trading. Thanks for looking guys.

***Also, if someone feels like posting my pics in a reply to prove to me that its possible, PLEASE feel free to do so and then explain to me how you did it.


----------



## Mark THS

darkfusion said:


> 10 DCM Toro :dr:dr


Niiiiiiice. Those are some of my fav's


----------



## Stick

duckmanco said:


> ***Also, if someone feels like posting my pics in a reply to prove to me that its possible, PLEASE feel free to do so and then explain to me how you did it.


PM sent


----------



## physiognomy

duckmanco said:


> ***Also, if someone feels like posting my pics in a reply to prove to me that its possible, PLEASE feel free to do so and then explain to me how you did it.


Different host than what I'm used to, but I clicked on 'other sizes' on the left top of the screen & chose the largest one (500 pix)... There is too much junk in the url, but if you choose the portion between & paste it into your posts you will be right :ss


----------



## darkfusion

I keep getting the Arturo Fuente Sungrown Cuban Belicosos confused with the king B's.


----------



## GHC_Hambone

Picked these up today.​


----------



## derekmckee

Is that from Hubbard State Cigar Shop GHC Hambone?


----------



## GHC_Hambone

derekmckee said:


> Is that from Hubbard State Cigar Shop GHC Hambone?


It's from the Habana Cigar House in Schaumburg, Illinois.


----------



## kvaughan

darkfusion said:


> I keep getting the Arturo Fuente Sungrown Cuban Belicosos confused with the king B's.


King B's in the the brown box, Cuban Belicosos in the white box


----------



## whoispittsnogle

Just got these from TNT for my vacation along with the humi-pouch.








Padron 3000N, 3000M, CAO Brazilia, TNT Padron Anni Alt, Hemingway Signature, and Excalibur by HDM.:tu


----------



## gefell

Nice pick up !:tu


----------



## newcigarz

whoispittsnogle said:


> Just got these from TNT for my vacation along with the humi-pouch.
> Padron 3000N, 3000M, CAO Brazilia, TNT Padron Anni Alt, Hemingway Signature, and Excalibur by HDM.:tu


Nice looking smokes! :tu


----------



## gefell

My order from Famous came today !


----------



## 68TriShield

you're set for a great weekend!


----------



## Mark THS

I wish I had more coin, the shop got in a ton of Opus's, God of Fires, and Anejo's. It was Fuente paradise- at GREAT prices, too.


----------



## zhadum

Picked these up last night:dr


----------



## tzaddi

*A small Tatuaje fest*

​
I could have done some serious damage to my pocket but I had some restraint. Besides, the owner tells me that the Tatuaje rep will be out in early October...

-Richard


----------



## rack04

tzaddi said:


> *A small Tatuaje fest*
> 
> I could have done some serious damage to my pocket but I had some restraint. Besides, the owner tells me that the Tatuaje rep will be out in early October...
> 
> -Richard


Your photo skills are very impressive.


----------



## RPB67

rack04 said:


> Your photo skills are very impressive.


I will say !

Excellent ....:tu


----------



## jaycarla

rack04 said:


> Your photo skills are very impressive.


:tpd:

Very nice.


----------



## tzaddi

rack04 said:


> Your photo skills are very impressive.





RPB67 said:


> I will say !
> 
> Excellent ....:tu





jaycarla said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Very nice.


Why thank you, kind sirs all!


----------



## Boobar

Just picked these beauties up this week.



Excalibur 1066 Dark Knights - 5.75x54
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Perfecto - 5.75x50
Partagas Black Magnifico - 6x54
Romeo Y Julieta Bully - 5x50
Cohiba Red Dot Robusto - 5x49


----------



## OtterAKL4987

Boobar said:


> Just picked these beauties up this week.
> 
> Excalibur 1066 Dark Knights - 5.75x54
> Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Perfecto - 5.75x50
> Partagas Black Magnifico - 6x54
> Romeo Y Julieta Bully - 5x50
> Cohiba Red Dot Robusto - 5x49


What do you think of the Cohiba Red Dots? I have been tempted to try one but at the price point I would like to know more about them. Thanks.


----------



## zhadum

I received my most recent Cbid winnings today.


Oliva Serie O Robusto, Joya De Nicaragua Celebracion Consul


----------



## Boobar

OtterAKL4987 said:


> What do you think of the Cohiba Red Dots? I have been tempted to try one but at the price point I would like to know more about them. Thanks.


I have not yet tried them, these are the first 2 that I have bought. From what I have read on the forum they get mixed reviews and that at $10.00 a stick the taste doesn't really justify the cost. I figured I had to try a couple though.


----------



## frogman18

Well guys i got bored today so i figured i take a 60 min drive and goto the B&M.
2-Padilla 1932
2-Camacho Diploma
1-Camacho 07/05
1-LFD Double Ligero Chisel
1-LFD Cameroon
1-PAM 1964
1-Gran Habano #5 Corojo
Not a bad haul for $75 bucks if i say so myself


----------



## avo_addict

I haven't posted in this thread for a while, so here goes.

601 Habano Rabito


----------



## avo_addict

Not really a purchase. A buddy of mine gave me this from the RTDA show. He knows I love Avo and this one is blended by Henke Kelner, made by Cusano.

Cuvee Blanc


----------



## taltos

Digital camera is in for repairs so I will describe my Famous Smokes shipment received today:

1 box Joya de Nicaragua Antano Consul
1 box Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Corona
2 boxes Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro Toro
2 boxes Fire Maduro Toro
1 box Gran Habano #5 Rothschild

This will keep me set for a while.


----------



## physiognomy

I am on a bit of a Tat kick after splitting a box of Havana VI Hermosos with macms... These came in last week & I'm waiting on a couple of Lado Occidentals that tzaddi kindly picked up for me to complete my set.


----------



## tzaddi

physiognomy said:


> I am on a bit of a Tat kick after splitting a box of Havana VI Hermosos with macms... These came in last week & I'm waiting on a couple of Lado Occidentals that tzaddi kindly picked up for me to complete my set.


I mailed 3 of them today...:tu


----------



## montecristo#2

tzaddi said:


> *A small Tatuaje fest*
> 
> I could have done some serious damage to my pocket but I had some restraint. Besides, the owner tells me that the Tatuaje rep will be out in early October...
> 
> -Richard


What is the cigar with the red band on the foot - corojo #5? Is that a Pepin? I have not see one of those before.


----------



## avo_addict

montecristo#2 said:


> What is the cigar with the red band on the foot - corojo #5? Is that a Pepin? I have not see one of those before.


I believe that is a Gran Habano Corojo #5, made by STC, not a Pepin.


----------



## Jbailey

avo_addict said:


> Not really a purchase. A buddy of mine gave me this from the RTDA show. He knows I love Avo and this one is blended by Henke Kelner, made by Cusano.
> 
> Cuvee Blanc


I smoked one a few days ago. My friend got some from RTDA too. Very mild reminded me of the edge lite, maybe a little better.


----------



## tzaddi

montecristo#2 said:


> What is the cigar with the red band on the foot - corojo #5? Is that a Pepin? I have not see one of those before.


Sorry to confuse..that was a gift from the owner of the B & M, it is a Gran Habano Corojo #5 Imperiales. A full bodied Honduran blend of Nicaraguan and Costa Rican tobaccos rolled in a dark, oily Corojo wrapper. No Pepin there. Once again sorry to confuse with the "Tatuaje fest" moniker. It is how they say "one of three very affordable blends from this fine boutique brand made in Honduras".

Looks like coffeemonkey scored big time..congrats coffeemonkey


----------



## coffeemonkey

Boom shaka laka! Tasty!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

avo_addict said:


> I haven't posted in this thread for a while, so here goes.
> 
> 601 Habano Rabito


:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## JCK

avo_addict said:


> I haven't posted in this thread for a while, so here goes.
> 
> 601 Habano Rabito


And Jim, here I thought you were on a purchasing hiatus !


----------



## JCK

avo_addict said:


> Not really a purchase. A buddy of mine gave me this from the RTDA show. He knows I love Avo and this one is blended by Henke Kelner, made by Cusano.
> 
> Cuvee Blanc


That looks like an interesting perfecto. Looks silky like an AVO and Davidoff, not surprising considering who blended it. Let me know how that smokes. !


----------



## JCK

taltos said:


> Digital camera is in for repairs so I will describe my Famous Smokes shipment received today:
> 
> 1 box Joya de Nicaragua Antano Consul
> 1 box Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Corona
> 2 boxes Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro Toro
> 2 boxes Fire Maduro Toro
> 1 box Gran Habano #5 Rothschild
> 
> This will keep me set for a while.


That sounds like a lot of good smoking... 7 boxes would tide me over for quite awhile !


----------



## JCK

physiognomy said:


> I am on a bit of a Tat kick after splitting a box of Havana VI Hermosos with macms... These came in last week & I'm waiting on a couple of Lado Occidentals that tzaddi kindly picked up for me to complete my set.


A very nice sea of red and brown....

Bring me my red shirt !
Bring my my brown pants !


----------



## JCK

coffeemonkey said:


> Boom shaka laka! Tasty!


Those things look glorious all banded !


----------



## taltos

khubli said:


> That sounds like a lot of good smoking... 7 boxes would tide me over for quite awhile !


Outside of singles, I only buy once per quarter and try to spend $400 or less. The only other thing that is coming in is a couple of bundles of GR Special Reds.


----------



## avo_addict

khubli said:


> And Jim, here I thought you were on a purchasing hiatus !


I wish this slope has a stopping point. Just didn't have time to post pics.


----------



## papajohn67

avo_addict said:


> I wish this slope has a stopping point. Just didn't have time to post pics.


Jim...give up the idea, their is no stopping point. Well perhaps when your dead.:hn

Have a box of the Oliva Serie V Figurado's on the UPS truck and out for delivery as I type..hot dog!!!:chk:chk

Got to quit giving away my cigars.

Will post a pic sometime today of the new V.


----------



## duckmanco

where are you guys finding the Serie V's, man alive I want some. I'll even get them by the box. If a kind BOTL has a source he wouldn't mind sharing, by all means, I would attempt to make it worth their while.


----------



## avo_addict

papajohn67 said:


> Jim...give up the idea, their is no stopping point. Well perhaps when your dead.:hn
> 
> Have a box of the Oliva Serie V Figurado's on the UPS truck and out for delivery as I type..hot dog!!!:chk:chk
> 
> Got to quit giving away my cigars.
> 
> Will post a pic sometime today of the new V.


The Oliva Man never stops, I see. Those figurados are pretty big, but I heard they are good. I love the nipple on them


----------



## avo_addict

duckmanco said:


> where are you guys finding the Serie V's, man alive I want some. I'll even get them by the box. If a kind BOTL has a source he wouldn't mind sharing, by all means, I would attempt to make it worth their while.


My local B&M had them in stock from the previous tasting event, but the last time I checked, they're sold out. I'll check today and see if they have new shipments coming in.


----------



## Mark THS

coffeemonkey said:


> Boom shaka laka! Tasty!


:dr:dr


----------



## papajohn67

duckmanco said:


> where are you guys finding the Serie V's, man alive I want some. I'll even get them by the box. If a kind BOTL has a source he wouldn't mind sharing, by all means, I would attempt to make it worth their while.


www.whatsknottolove.com

Online Denver retailer, that's who I ordered through....currently show the "V" in stock. I called and they said they had a bunch of them before I ordered.

Strange name for a cigar shop.


----------



## barbourjay

excuse the crappy quality camera phone. the opus glass tube is for my b-day and the others are going in the humi for a while. glad i finally found a decent place to get fuente products.


----------



## GHC_Hambone

Went to the B&M today and I picked up my first Olivia, looking forward to trying it.​


----------



## papajohn67

New arrvial today...I'm hopeless.:hn


----------



## avo_addict

barbourjay said:


> excuse the crappy quality camera phone. the opus glass tube is for my b-day and the others are going in the humi for a while. glad i finally found a decent place to get fuente products.


The fuentes look tasty even from a camera phone. Nice pickups :tu


----------



## avo_addict

GHC_Hambone said:


> Went to the B&M today and I picked up my first Olivia, looking forward to trying it.​


That Monte Peruvian is a strong cigar, but very tasty. Can't go wrong with an Oliva either.


----------



## avo_addict

papajohn67 said:


> New arrvial today...I'm hopeless.:hn


:dr :dr: dr Figurados


----------



## DoctaJ

Just got my 5 cigar sampler today :ss










Torano Signature Robusto
Vintage 1992 Robusto
Vintage 1990 Robusto
CAO Brazilia Samba
Romeo Y Julieta Vintage #5

Can't wait to light up the Brazilia :dr


----------



## barbourjay




----------



## SmokinApe

Where did you get those between the lines?


----------



## netminder

Where did you get this?


DoctaJ said:


> Just got my 5 cigar sampler today :ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torano Signature Robusto
> Vintage 1992 Robusto
> Vintage 1990 Robusto
> CAO Brazilia Samba
> Romeo Y Julieta Vintage #5
> 
> Can't wait to light up the Brazilia :dr


----------



## barbourjay

SmokinApe said:


> Where did you get those between the lines?


from arturo fuente II himself :ss


----------



## barbourjay

went back today and finished off his anejo supply. still trying to find out how much he has left of the between the lines so i don't go there for no reason.


----------



## CIGARTOYZ

avo_addict said:


> I saw a similar thread in another board and love to see the pron. I think it is a good idea to start our own thread here in CS.
> 
> Please keep it clean by posting *non-cuban* cigars only.
> 
> I will start with this


Ouch that was an expensive catch. I love the 64's I recently got a sampler box here is a pic.


----------



## macms

[No message]


----------



## barbourjay

[No message]


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

Is that a box,or cigar press?Looks cool.


----------



## Coz77

Once again I didn't snap any photos, but i just ordered these.


----------



## thassanice

I bought a couple of ESG the other day as well. I can't wait to give 'em a shot! Nice purchase. :tu


----------



## JCK

These arrived today.


----------



## macms

Jason_of_Texas said:


> Is that a box,or cigar press?Looks cool.


Its a wooden box. The lid is face up in the pic and the underside of it is the other half of the circular compartments. There are three pegs that mate to the holes you see and it comes banded with straps. Very unusual packaging.


----------



## avo_addict

khubli said:


> These arrived today.


Nice pickup, Ji. You have great smoking ahead of you. Those 1932s never dissapoint me.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

khubli said:


> These arrived today.


Ooooooohh!! I just got jealous!

MCS


----------



## JCK

Major Captain Silly said:


> Ooooooohh!! I just got jealous!
> 
> MCS


It's cake


----------



## JCK

avo_addict said:


> Nice pickup, Ji. You have great smoking ahead of you. Those 1932s never dissapoint me.


I messed up in my order though.. It was supposed to be Lanceros. So I'm not keeping any of these. They've all been broken up into 5'vers. Maybe now I can place my order correctly.


----------



## jaycarla

What to do on a rainy Saturday? Goto the B&M and get happy!!


----------



## GHC_Hambone

jaycarla said:


> What to do on a rainy Saturday? Goto the B&M and get happy!!


Ever had those Cohiba Blacks before? They look interesting but I've been kinda turned off at the prices.


----------



## jaycarla

GHC_Hambone said:


> Ever had those Cohiba Blacks before? They look interesting but I've been kinda turned off at the prices.


When I first tried them it was nothing more than name recognition. Was the typical newb and wanted to buy an expensive cigar. I will always have at least one of them onhand though.

There are many cigars I like that are less expensive obviously, but I REALLY like these. I only smoke maybe one a month though. Everything about them is great. The taste, burn, feel, all of it.

Maybe I am tossing away $80 on a box of these, but they make Daddy happy.:chk


----------



## RHNewfie

Those SPs are phenominal! Great grabs!



jaycarla said:


> What to do on a rainy Saturday? Goto the B&M and get happy!!


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> These arrived today.


Very Nice Ji! :tu


----------



## barbourjay

[No message]


----------



## avo_addict

Someone is really a Fuente whore


----------



## barbourjay

avo_addict said:


> Someone is really a Fuente whore


rofl, yes i am. i feel like everything i buy now a days is a fuente product or at least in someway associated with them. but being in tampa and not that far away from ybor it just kind of makes it easier to find their rarer products.


----------



## habanos2004

*THIS POST HAS BEEN REMOVED BECAUSE THIS NEW USER HAS NOT READ THE USER AGREEMENT AFTER HE REGISTERED HERE ON CLUB STOGIE.*

here's the RULES that can be found here as well:



pds said:


> With the desire of making your experience at Club Stogie an enjoyable one, there are three simple rules that can help new members in the forums.
> 
> 1) *DO NOT* ask how to buy Cubans in the United States. Cuban *cigars are illegal in the U.S., end of discussion*. We suggest reading through the forums for more information, or you can check out the following link from the United States Customs Department.
> 
> http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/travel/clearing_goods/restricted/cuban_cigars.xml
> 
> Along these same lines, please don't ask which retailers ship to the US, how they perform, etc., again, Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S. We do delete posts related to these subjects. If you happen to live in a country where Cubans are legal...you have many envious friends!
> 
> 2) *DO* feel free to use the search function. There are a ton of questions already asked and answered. You may be able to save yourself some time by searching for the answer before asking it. At the same time, don't feel bad if you ask a quetion that has been asked before...it happens!
> 
> 3) *DO* enjoy yourself and practice respect and tolerance with others. Respect is the key word. There are people that join this forum from other forums for the sole purpose of starting flame wars. It won't be tolerated. We are all here because we enjoy cigars.
> 
> *4) Club Stogie can not allow threads involving the sale or trade of Cuban cigars. There is a quote below from the user agreement all members agreed to when registering.
> 
> Due to continued abuse of this policy, and the legal exposure to CS we have been forced to adopt this new rule since we are a United States based forum. This was not done to the actions of any single member. There will be no exceptions to this rule, and continued violation is grounds for loss of membership.
> 
> Quote from user agreement:
> 
> You also agree to not use this site for any illegal activity including, but not limited to the trading, selling, or exchanging of cigars in locations where they are not legal.*
> 
> Of course, always remember...
> 
> CLUB STOGIE STRICTLY ADHERES TO THE 1997 "NO CIGAR SNOB" TREATISE DEVELOPED BY TOP 25 CIGAR.
> - circa 1997 Top25Cigar.com
> 
> (AKA...If you can taste hints of burnt 7-year old Madagascar Vanilla...smoke elsewhere!
> 
> Thanks
> Club Stogie Staff


----------



## JaKaAch

Heres my latest North Carolina cigar purchase* (woops)* :r
From a Los Blancos event at The Cedar Box in Lee's Summit, MO.
They had a buy 3 get one free sale with the event.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

My $55 Tatuaje Cojonu/Verocrou sampler came in today:










Some beautiful packaging too.
:tu:tu


----------



## darkfusion

Nice pickup. Looks like a great sampler.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

darkfusion said:


> Nice pickup. Looks like a great sampler.


I sent you a link yesterday for this sampler in your most recently posted WTB thread.
Did you end up picking one up too??
:tu


----------



## darkfusion

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I sent you a link yesterday for this sampler in your most recently posted WTB thread.
> Did you end up picking one up too??
> :tu


I think its about time I do before the sampler goes away. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## barbourjay

[No message]


----------



## BroNeilson

:ss


----------



## rehbas21

This just came in today from the Devil Site after reading some good things about these sticks I just had to try some.


----------



## duckmanco

rehbas21 said:


> This just came in today from the Devil Site after reading some good things about these sticks I just had to try some.


I'll admit, when starting out trying every maduro I could get my hands on, I couldn't find enough to differentiate these from anything else. Well, after a few months I revisited after my go-to smoke the SPDM changed to anything by Padron in maduro. I now find I really like the costa rican maduro wrapper on these and they have become a staple for me.

In short, you will not be sorry you won them. If you like them, check out the 5 Vegas Serie A sampler from CI, 20 smokes, all Series A for 55.00, sometimes less on CBID.


----------



## BigVito

my camera batteries are dead here is a picture of it off the website.


----------



## JCK

The Pepins arrived today.. This box is being split with some fine BOTL. The Centurions I picked up last Friday.. They are ummmm tasty.


----------



## cricky101

khubli said:


> The Pepins arrived today.. This box is being split with some fine BOTL. The Centurions I picked up last Friday.. They are ummmm tasty.


Just beautiful :tu


----------



## rehbas21

duckmanco said:


> I'll admit, when starting out trying every maduro I could get my hands on, I couldn't find enough to differentiate these from anything else. Well, after a few months I revisited after my go-to smoke the SPDM changed to anything by Padron in maduro. I now find I really like the costa rican maduro wrapper on these and they have become a staple for me.
> 
> In short, you will not be sorry you won them. If you like them, check out the 5 Vegas Serie A sampler from CI, 20 smokes, all Series A for 55.00, sometimes less on CBID.


For $11 I dont think I could complain much haha. Cant wait to try one.


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> The Pepins arrived today.. This box is being split with some fine BOTL. The Centurions I picked up last Friday.. They are ummmm tasty.


Nice Lokking smokes Ji. Enjoy! :ss


----------



## avo_addict

Ji, have you tried the El Centurion yet? I am thinking of pulling a trigger on a box. Nice pickup, man.


----------



## volfan

khubli said:


> The Pepins arrived today.. This box is being split with some fine BOTL. The Centurions I picked up last Friday.. They are ummmm tasty.


Dang Ji, I wish I could smoke some of those with you bro....

scottie


----------



## hova45

The camachos are being split with some of the BOTL's


----------



## JCK

avo_addict said:


> Ji, have you tried the El Centurion yet? I am thinking of pulling a trigger on a box. Nice pickup, man.


Yes Jim.. I smoked one last Friday at Al's shop. The smoke is fantastic. Lots of sweet Pepin spice, good medium/full body with hints of melons in the flavor. A definate must smoke.


----------



## newcigarz

Just got a box of the La Flor Limitada II. Signed box. They look amazing. I wish I could say the same for the Experience with the vendor. They say they are going to make it right so I will reserve public comment for now. Anyone who would like details can PM me.

Clicky!


----------



## JCK

Tony, those look fantastic !


----------



## avo_addict

Nice pickup, Tony. I hope the vendor will make it right.


----------



## OSIRIS

Heading up north to our new camping trailer, bought some for the weekend :ss My first Opus!!


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


> Tony, those look fantastic !





> Nice pickup, Tony. I hope the vendor will make it right.


Thanks Guys. I should mention that this was a split with macms. Fred has been very patient! :tu


----------



## worr lord

Caution: Low quality pictures ahead!

Straight off the truck, out of the box, and into my hands .





Look at the perfectly matched wrapper color, they're just beautiful


Sorry about the shadows and such, it's too dark for nice pictures.


----------



## jpa0741

worr lord said:


> Caution: Low quality pictures ahead!
> 
> Straight off the truck, out of the box, and into my hands .
> 
> Look at the perfectly matched wrapper color, they're just beautiful
> 
> Sorry about the shadows and such, it's too dark for nice pictures.


Great looking purchase!:tu Those look so lovely. I must get a few of these soon.:dr


----------



## worr lord

I loves 'em. The shop owner (trusted BOTL) told me he would be lucky to get another shipment of them in before Christmas due to the demand at nation-wide B&M's.


----------



## JCK

Those San Cristos look fantastic ! great photos.


----------



## montecristo#2

Got a couple boxes of the San Cristobals today as well - the packaging is awesome :tu 

The packaging on the El Centurion's is not too shabby either. :tu

:ss :ss :ss


----------



## field

Those pictures look awfully good to me! I looked breifly today, without luck. The quest will continue tomorrow.

:ss


----------



## Lanthor

worr lord said:


> I loves 'em. The shop owner (trusted BOTL) told me he would be lucky to get another shipment of them in before Christmas due to the demand at nation-wide B&M's.


My B&M guy just told me the same thing (with the Pepin is streching himself too thin line). I picked up 2 Clasicos, that is all they would sell me


----------



## kheffelf

montecristo#2 said:


> Got a couple boxes of the San Cristobals today as well - the packaging is awesome :tu
> 
> The packaging on the El Centurion's is not too shabby either. :tu
> 
> :ss :ss :ss


Yep, both packages look fantastic. I like the look of the San Cristobals better, the band on the El Centurion looks kind of cheesy, but both boxes are fantastic. Now I just need to smoke them.


----------



## ScottMcD

Just came in from CI...a mazo of Gurkha Centurians for $30.


----------



## montecristo#2

kheffelf said:


> Yep, both packages look fantastic. I like the look of the San Cristobals better, the band on the El Centurion looks kind of cheesy, but both boxes are fantastic. Now I just need to smoke them.


I have to agree - the display on the San Cristobals in amazing. The box is very nicely done and so is the band. The boxes are also pretty small which is nice in terms of storage.

I am thinking about grabbing another box or two just to put away. Damn this is an expensive month. . . :hn :hn :hn


----------



## derekmckee

I went to an Oliva event tonight and picked up 3 Series V Torpedos and 3 Series S Robusto, and earlier was gifted a Kristoff from their rep. I wouldn't wait and tried a Series V at the event.

Then when I got home my Pepin Sampler arrived. What a nice night.

And some extra sticks I was gifted after RTDA from my local B&M owner.


----------



## rack04

Tatuaje Sampler :dr


----------



## macms

Aged 3-4 years from Moglman


----------



## kvaughan

http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000134me5.jpg

Arrived today, and all but 6 are back out on the truck as part of a box split :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

rack04 said:


> Tatuaje Sampler :dr


They gave you 2 East Coasts and no West?


----------



## rack04

Mr.Maduro said:


> They gave you 2 East Coasts and no West?


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96764

I can't only get the West Coast's locally so this was perfect for me.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

rack04 said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96764
> 
> I can't only get the West Coast's locally so this was perfect for me.


Well I can only get the East's, so if you ever want to trade???


----------



## rack04

Mr.Maduro said:


> Well I can only get the East's, so if you ever want to trade???


I haven't smoked either one so I don't know what to expect. I'm just hooked on the Havana VI's.


----------



## dannyboy

On my last trip back to VA I got to visit a real B&M. Man was I stoked to be able to walk into a cigar shop where you can smoke a cigar, the staff is friendly and knowledgeable and there is a great selection at decent prices. I went in to buy one or two smokes to smoke while I was in VA, but ended up spending about 45 minutes talking to the guy behind the counter and looking around. Ended up with these, two didn't make it to picture time, they were a RP Olde World Reserve and a Tat White...both extremely delicious:ss


----------



## thrillafrommanila

a lil some some from the devil site...man i need to stop going their ahhaha


----------



## omowasu

thrillafrommanila said:


> a lil some some from the devil site...man i need to stop going their ahhaha


So THATs who has been bidding up all of the Padrons on CBID! :r


----------



## cricky101

thrillafrommanila said:


> a lil some some from the devil site...man i need to stop going their ahhaha


You, good sir, are my idol.


----------



## JCK

Dang crusty boxes... this is my latest purchase.


----------



## Lanthor

rack04 said:


> I haven't smoked either one so I don't know what to expect. I'm just hooked on the Havana VI's.


My B&M just got the West Coast, so I picked one up, along with a San Cristobal and Tat Noella. That Lado is going to take a while to smoke.


----------



## papajohn67

Arrived today...can life get any better?


----------



## JCK

papajohn67 said:


> Arrived today...can life get any better?


Not for those 26 times you light up those 35 minutes of enjoyment ! Nice Pick-up PapaJohn !!


----------



## 688sonarmen

Just picked these up from Pop's in Yorktown Va. Can't wait to try the Buccanero!

http://popscigars.com/
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98987


----------



## CIGARTOYZ

Just a little vacation pickup at corona cigar


----------



## kvaughan

1 box of Don Lino Africa Punda Millas
1 Tatuaje Angele
1 Davidoff Puro Dominicano
1 Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
1 Tatuaje Tainos
1 Fuente Hemingway Signature
3 La Aurora Excepcionales

Think I might go back and pick up an enitre box of the Excepcionales :hn:hn:hn


----------



## Mr.Maduro

papajohn67 said:


> Arrived today...can life get any better?


:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr

Nice.....


----------



## rack04

Mr.Maduro said:


> :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr
> 
> Nice.....


:tpd: I have a Padron 1926 sitting in my humidor just waiting for the right opportunity. I have high expectations.


----------



## tzaddi

kvaughan said:


> 1 box of Don Lino Africa Punda Millas
> 1 Tatuaje Angele
> 1 Davidoff Puro Dominicano
> 1 Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
> 1 Tatuaje Tainos
> 1 Fuente Hemingway Signature
> 3 La Aurora Excepcionales
> 
> Think I might go back and pick up an enitre box of the Excepcionales :hn:hn:hn


Nice photo. :tu


----------



## kas

omowasu said:


> So THATs who has been bidding up all of the Padrons on CBID! :r


And the RP Vintage!!!


----------



## papajohn67

rack04 said:


> :tpd: I have a Padron 1926 sitting in my humidor just waiting for the right opportunity. I have high expectations.


Had one a few weeks ago and nursed that baby for 50 + minutes. They are one great smoke and IMHO worth every penny!!:tu


----------



## barbourjay

[No message]


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

papajohn67 said:


> Had one a few weeks ago and nursed that baby for 50 + minutes. They are one great smoke and IMHO worth every penny!!:tu


make sure to fire that padron up, they dont last long... In all senses.
For how long the cigars and tobaccos naturally age if you let them sit TOO long they will turn basically bland :2


----------



## newcigarz

Small p/u at the B&M Today. AVO 787 Toro, LFD Chisel Maduro. And I'm such an
impulse shopper:ss The little bottle is El Torcedor Cigar repair glue. I know I could just go to the store and buy pectin, but hey it was there:r

Clicky!


----------



## tzaddi

newcigarz said:


> Small p/u at the B&M Today. AVO 787 Toro, LFD Chisel Maduro. And I'm such an
> impulse shopper:ss The little bottle is El Torcedor Cigar repair glue. I know I could just go to the store and buy pectin, but hey it was there:r
> 
> Clicky!


You just ain't rolling without glue and be careful with that LFD. :tu


----------



## newcigarz

tzaddi said:


> be careful with that LFD. :tu


Thanks for the tip, I've had the chisels and know to treat them with respect:tu


----------



## avo_addict

newcigarz said:


> Small p/u at the B&M Today. AVO 787 Toro, LFD Chisel Maduro. And I'm such an
> impulse shopper:ss The little bottle is El Torcedor Cigar repair glue. I know I could just go to the store and buy pectin, but hey it was there:r
> 
> Clicky!


Nice pickup, Tony. Let us know how the 787 taste. BTW, I have the same glue. It has saved a few of my cigars. It dries pretty quickly and doesn't change the taste of the cigar.


----------



## jmcrawf1

newcigarz said:


> Thanks for the tip, I've had the chisels and know to treat them with respect:tu


Whew, i smoked one of those chisel maduros during the first LSU game, ON a full stomach, 30 mins after i ate. I thought i was gonna u


----------



## JCK

what a fantastic looking row of sticks with an El Centurion holding guard in the middle. I think you'll really enjoy burning that one !


----------



## JCK

newcigarz said:


> Small p/u at the B&M Today. AVO 787 Toro, LFD Chisel Maduro. And I'm such an
> impulse shopper:ss The little bottle is El Torcedor Cigar repair glue. I know I could just go to the store and buy pectin, but hey it was there:r
> 
> Clicky!


You know I've been up down the grocer's bakery aisle looking for pectin so many times. I never can find it.

Those are some great looking sticks. Let me know how you like that 787 Tony. Scottie called me today while he was smoking one. He said it was alright. He preferred the Domaines. I think I want more opinions on this one.

Ji


----------



## JCK




----------



## volfan

khubli said:


> You know I've been up down the grocer's bakery aisle looking for pectin so many times. I never can find it.
> 
> Those are some great looking sticks. Let me know how you like that 787 Tony. Scottie called me today while he was smoking one. He said it was alright. He preferred the Domaines. I think I want more opinions on this one.
> 
> Ji


Ji,

The 787 got WAY better as it went and I plan on going back tomorrow to take some home with me for the weekend. As for the pectin, I GOT YOU BRO. Next time I send you something, I have it waiting for you.

scottie


----------



## JCK

volfan said:


> Ji,
> 
> The 787 got WAY better as it went and I plan on going back tomorrow to take some home with me for the weekend. As for the pectin, I GOT YOU BRO. Next time I send you something, I have it waiting for you.
> 
> scottie


Man.. you are like my big brother looking out for me. Good feeling when you know someone's got your back like that.

Hey I smoked that ERDM PLarga you sent me. That thing tasted fantastic... Just finished it. Man oh man was it tasty !!!!


----------



## volfan

khubli said:


> Man.. you are like my big brother looking out for me. Good feeling when you know someone's got your back like that.
> 
> Hey I smoked that ERDM PLarga you sent me. That thing tasted fantastic... Just finished it. Man oh man was it tasty !!!!


I always wanted a little brother, so you are indeed being looked out for. As for the ERDM PL, it is a great smoke.

scottie


----------



## newcigarz

volfan said:


> Ji,
> 
> The 787 got WAY better as it went and I plan on going back tomorrow to take some home with me for the weekend. As for the pectin, I GOT YOU BRO. Next time I send you something, I have it waiting for you.
> 
> scottie


I would concur with this except for the "WAY" part. I smoked the Robusto.
This cigar was very grassy and did get better towards the last 1/3. This cigar may need years of rest. Right now it couldn't carry the 22's joackstrap. Dollars for doughnuts I'd try and 
p/u another box of LE07's before I'd plunk money down on these. :ss


----------



## barbourjay

khubli said:


> what a fantastic looking row of sticks with an El Centurion holding guard in the middle. I think you'll really enjoy burning that one !


i really need to smoke all that i picked up. the shop had more than a few things that i've never tried (i mainly stick to the fuente line). need to hurry up and burn through those to see what i like so i can buy what he has.


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


>


Ji Have U smoked one yet?


----------



## volfan

newcigarz said:


> I would concur with this except for the "WAY" part. I smoked the Robusto.
> This cigar was very grassy and did get better towards the last 1/3. This cigar may need years of rest. Right now it couldn't carry the 22's joackstrap. Dollars for doughnuts I'd try and
> p/u another box of LE07's before I'd plunk money down on these. :ss


Really? The LE07s I have had have all been flat and uneventful. The 787 (figurado) started that way but after the first half got very flavorful. I would say that what it lacks in flavor for the first half, it makes up for in complexity. As for the 22s, YES, it does not compare yet. Oh well, everyone's tasted are different but either way, AVO does put out some good cigars.

scottie


----------



## BigFrankMD

this weeks haul from cbid.

5 Vegas Gold Robusto
Gurkha Symphony Robusto #4
Gurkha Ltd. Expedition Series Toro
Gurkha Connecticut Reserve Robusto #4
Gurkha Class Regent Robusto
Gurkha Legend '8 Years Aged' Box-Pressed Toro
Gurkha Gold Collector Edition Robusto #4
Gurkha Royal Brigade
Vibe Corojo by Rocky Patel Robusto
Legends Series - Matasa
Legends Series - Puros Indios
Legends Series - Perdomo
5 Vegas Corona - Box of 25
5 Vegas Series 'A' Artisan (20)
Gurkha Class Regent Nepalese Warrior (10)


Pics to come when it arrives...:ss


----------



## JCK

newcigarz said:


> Ji Have U smoked one yet?


Not out of this box..... I still have one that Jerry sent me. I'm holding off on breaking this box for awhile if I can help it :]


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Crappy Phone Cam Pix....


----------



## jmcrawf1

You guys are making me jealous with those AVO's.

Ji, i'm scared to know your monthly cigar budget :hn


----------



## JCK

I likes to see them AVOs!! I'm glad those 787s got to you well Drifty !


----------



## JCK

jmcrawf1 said:


> You guys are making me jealous with those AVO's.
> 
> Ji, i'm scared to know your monthly cigar budget :hn


hah... it's blown for the rest of the month, maybe even october.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Ji... those 77's look good... I am still thinking of grabbing a box, but that might kill my budget until December...


----------



## JCK

I know what you mean about killing budgets.


----------



## jmcrawf1

khubli said:


> I know what you mean about killing budgets.


Tell me how to be more like you guys, spending future months budgets and whatnot :r


----------



## newcigarz

DriftyGypsy said:


> Crappy Phone Cam Pix....


Drifty love to hear your take on the 787 Perfecto. Tried a robusto and have a toro try once it dries out from the B&M.


----------



## JCK

jmcrawf1 said:


> Tell me how to be more like you guys, spending future months budgets and whatnot :r


In 3 words ...

Control your impulses...

.. to an extent.. that's how you get to future months budgets.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

khubli said:


> In 3 words ...
> 
> Control your impulses...
> 
> .. to an extent.. that's how you get to future months budgets.


:r:r control your impulses :r:r:r


----------



## kvaughan

What is this word 'control'?


----------



## JCK

kvaughan said:


> What is this word 'control'?


it's an elusive word. when you think you have a grasp on it... *poooof* out the window it goes.


----------



## barbourjay

just arrived and are now at rest


----------



## cedjunior

:ss


----------



## Sanitariumite

I'm not gonna lie, I'm definitely a bit envious/jealous about some of the collections I'm seeing here. Yet another reason to persist this Mechanical Engineering degree I'm aiming for. I can't wait until I can afford to build a serious collection. I've got a few on the way, should be here sometime this week. Hopefully by then I'll have recovered enough (Tonsillectomy/adenoidectomy and a septoplasty for good measure, and no more snoring) to enjoy one or two of them. I'm so stoked, this will be the fullest my humidor's ever been. I'll post some pics when they get here.
Adam


----------



## jmcrawf1

Sanitariumite said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I'm definitely a bit envious/jealous about some of the collections I'm seeing here. Yet another reason to persist this Mechanical Engineering degree I'm aiming for. I can't wait until I can afford to build a serious collection. I've got a few on the way, should be here sometime this week. Hopefully by then I'll have recovered enough (Tonsillectomy/adenoidectomy and a septoplasty for good measure, and no more snoring) to enjoy one or two of them. I'm so stoked, this will be the fullest my humidor's ever been. I'll post some pics when they get here.
> Adam


Keep hanging around here and looking at this thread, and your credit card will hate you


----------



## fireman43

I got home and had these waiting on me from Famous. I love the Punches and Hoyos, and these are about the right size for a quick smoke. Probably going to order a couple more boxes from Famous tomorrow of some Sancho Panza EF, and some LVH Maduros. Cooler stocking time.:tu


----------



## DBall

Sanitariumite said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I'm definitely a bit envious/jealous about some of the collections I'm seeing here. Yet another reason to persist this Mechanical Engineering degree I'm aiming for. I can't wait until I can afford to build a serious collection. I've got a few on the way, should be here sometime this week. Hopefully by then I'll have recovered enough (Tonsillectomy/adenoidectomy and a septoplasty for good measure, and no more snoring) to enjoy one or two of them. I'm so stoked, this will be the fullest my humidor's ever been. I'll post some pics when they get here.
> Adam


Just got done with a septorhinoplasty here... that was tons o fun.


----------



## Leitner

Sanitariumite said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I'm definitely a bit envious/jealous about some of the collections I'm seeing here. Yet another reason to persist this Mechanical Engineering degree I'm aiming for. I can't wait until I can afford to build a serious collection. I've got a few on the way, should be here sometime this week. Hopefully by then I'll have recovered enough (Tonsillectomy/adenoidectomy and a septoplasty for good measure, and no more snoring) to enjoy one or two of them. I'm so stoked, this will be the fullest my humidor's ever been. I'll post some pics when they get here.
> Adam


I know what you mean bro. It take 7 years to get your Pharmacy degree and I still have 5 to go. Look on the bright side though - at least you won't be as old as I am when you graduate!


----------



## avo_addict

Found this at a local B&M


----------



## avo_addict

Picked this up a couple weeks ago


----------



## avo_addict

And this... There goes my cigar budget.


----------



## Sanitariumite

Leitner said:


> I know what you mean bro. It take 7 years to get your Pharmacy degree and I still have 5 to go. Look on the bright side though - at least you won't be as old as I am when you graduate!


Haha, I've got 3 more years. I'm on my 3rd year of school, but I didn't accomplish much during my last 3 years at high school, or the past 2 years at CWU. After getting the academic suspension threat-letter twice, and now being on a 1 year academic suspension, I've realized it's now or never, and I'm ready to buckle down and get some stuff done. I want this degree more than anything in the world, and I don't have any more chances after this one.


----------



## newcigarz

avo_addict said:


> Found this at a local B&M


Sweet pick-ups Jim! :dr:dr:dr


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Avo_Addict...I am jealous...I wish I could find a full box of LE 05's near me...just LE 07s available...great score!


----------



## JCK

Jim.. you hit the jackpot !!!!!! All three of those boxes look fantastic !


----------



## Jbailey

A box on Padron 64 natural Principe's
-singles-
2 Arturo Fuente Anejo Sharks
1 Padron 26 #2 Natural
2 Padron 64 Maduro Principes
1 VSG Illusion
1 LFD Chisel
1 LFD Coronado
1 Tatuaje Noellas


----------



## Jbailey

Sorry. I posted without adding pics.


----------



## DBall

Damn you people and your ability to find Anejos... 

Just kidding... FANTASTIC pickup! :tu


----------



## barbourjay

[No message]


----------



## jjirons69

I'll take one of these samplers!!! Jeez, what a sweet haul. :tu


----------



## barbourjay

it's nice but you should see what else came in today :ss


----------



## rehbas21

barbourjay said:


> it's nice but you should see what else came in today :ss


Show us! :ss


----------



## bigdog20

avo_addict said:


> I saw a similar thread in another board and love to see the pron. I think it is a good idea to start our own thread here in CS.
> 
> Please keep it clean by posting *non-cuban* cigars only.
> 
> I will start with this


 those look so good!!!:dr


----------



## bigdog20

cedjunior said:


> :ss


very nice choices


----------



## barbourjay

rehbas21 said:


> Show us! :ss


check out the cuban forum. i've got a lot more stuff on the way also.


----------



## darkfusion

Click image


----------



## worr lord

I picked up a few Tatuajes earlier. Wish I had batteries for the camera right now.



darkfusion said:


> Click image
> [MG]http://img142.imagevenue.com/loc478/th_67200_1404299995_05e8a5313a_122_478lo.jpg[/IMG]


:dr :dr :dr


----------



## barbourjay

darkfusion said:


> Click image


those look familiar :tu


----------



## darkfusion

barbourjay said:


> those look familiar :tu


BTL already met its fate. :ss


----------



## barbourjay

[No message]


----------



## darkfusion

Nice pickup. Two sticks I've been meaning to try.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Somebody stop me... I have been out of control!










God of Fires... Davidoffs... Camacho Liberty 2007... Montecristo White... Partagas Serie S...

I think my wife is melting my credit card in the microwave... :ss


----------



## JCK

nice looking pick-up !


----------



## Aladdin Sane

SmokeyJoe said:


> Somebody stop me... I have been out of control!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God of Fires... Davidoffs... Camacho Liberty 2007... Montecristo White... Partagas Serie S...
> 
> I think my wife is melting my credit card in the microwave... :ss


DAMN!! Joe  Nice pickups :tu


----------



## rehbas21

[/quote=SmokeyJoe;1175725]Somebody stop me... I have been out of control!










God of Fires... Davidoffs... Camacho Liberty 2007... Montecristo White... Partagas Serie S...

I think my wife is melting my credit card in the microwave... :ss[/quote]

:dr WOW!


----------



## neoflex

:tpd: Serious! Wow, those are some pickups! That is one credit card statement that would have to get conveniently lost.:tu:r:ss


----------



## worr lord

Oh jeeze. It makes my wallet ache just looking at that :tu


----------



## BigFrankMD

That purchase make me want to turn to a life of crime...

=)


----------



## slk333

Great site here guys! A relatively newbie to posting here, but longtime member. Here is my latest haul. Some Davidoff, Opus, and more - including a Davidoff 100th Aniv.


----------



## JCK

Nice looking smokes you got there !


----------



## Darrell

slk333 said:


> Great site here guys! A relatively newbie to posting here, but longtime member. Here is my latest haul. Some Davidoff, Opus, and more - including a Davidoff 100th Aniv.
> 
> View attachment 5662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664


:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Leitner

My first wins from the devil site!


----------



## cricky101

Leitner said:


> My first wins from the devil site!


5 vegas A :tu love those


----------



## smokemifugotem

reinforcements have arrived......


----------



## barbourjay

[No message]


----------



## JCK

Nice box of sharks you got there... Barbour.. you are quite the Fuente collector.


----------



## barbourjay

khubli said:


> Nice box of sharks you got there... Barbour.. you are quite the Fuente collector.


i can't wait till the holiday shipment comes out. my girl is going to kill me.


----------



## cricky101

I loves me some sungrowns. 10 RP SG torps; 10 RP SG petite perfectos; and 5 601 robustos (They're not SG, but I'll smoke 'em anyway :ss)


----------



## barbourjay

[No message]


----------



## newcigarz

Nice!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Awesome buy..!!
:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## GHC_Hambone

Got these for a good price of cigarauctioneer.com.


----------



## Tricker-cl

Just got these in, my first opus cigars!!!


----------



## JCK

Congrats on the Opus.. It's very exciting !


----------



## thrillafrommanila

TRicker said:


> Just got these in, my first opus cigars!!!


grats !!! Enjoy them !


----------



## jcarlton

Showed up today.

My New Stinky

la Aurora 1495

AF SG Cuban Beli

65% Beads


----------



## BamaDoc77

Padilla 1932 Corona Gorda (thanks cBid)


----------



## Aladdin Sane

BamaDoc77 said:


> Padilla 1932 Corona Gorda (thanks cBid)


Now THAT is a sexy pic!!!

Congrats Doc :tu


----------



## cricky101

jcarlton said:


> Showed up today.
> 
> My New Stinky
> 
> la Aurora 1495
> 
> AF SG Cuban Beli
> 
> 65% Beads


Nice choice with the 1495s. With the few I've tried, I've never been disappointed. :tu


----------



## havana_lover

BamaDoc77 said:


> Padilla 1932 Corona Gorda (thanks cBid)


Is that a Bolivar box I see to the left of that?? LOL 

Bet that didnt come off CBid...


----------



## newcigarz

BamaDoc77 said:


> Padilla 1932 Corona Gorda (thanks cBid)


Nice looking sticks Doc! :tu


----------



## php007

These were not part of my latest purchase, but is some of my Fuente collection. I will need to take some pictures of my latest purchases before I can post them. :ss:ss:ss


----------



## JCK

now those are some Big Bad Mo Fos Fo sho!


----------



## jcarlton

php007 said:


> These were not part of my latest purchase, but is some of my Fuente collection. I will need to take some pictures of my latest purchases before I can post them. :ss:ss:ss


:dr:dr:dr


----------



## LORD PUFFER

That just ain't right!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

You are sick man! Want to do a NST with me?!?!?  JK, I couldn't send you better sticks.


----------



## LORD PUFFER

All right Barbour, that is enough Ybor for you. Stay out of my store!:r

In all seriousness though, PM sent.


----------



## Sanitariumite

Well, it finally got here. I ordered the Everest Sampler, and Xikar cutter pack from Thompson Cigar on the 14th of this month, and today it arrived. Neither product was on backorder, Thompson's apparently just slower than a turtle stampede... I won the 5 Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfectos on CBid on the 22nd of this month. Both shipments arrived today. This is my first, and probably last order from Thompson. There's nothing wrong with the cigars, but the order just took for ever... Anyways, here's the pics, and I have no idea where I'm going to stick all these... That's a good problem to have right?:ss


----------



## php007

Sanitariumite,

Great selection you have there and love the blue Xikar.


----------



## Sanitariumite

Thanks. I had no idea how big some of the were gonna be... The 3 leftmost sticks all have to be close to 8"-9" long... I'm used to smoking robustos & coronas. Either way, I'm stoked because they're all new smokes to me. Can't wait to start sampling!:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe

jcarlton said:


> :dr:dr:dr


Oh my goodness! Be still my heart... :ss


----------



## barbourjay

[No message]


----------



## newcigarz

php007 said:


> These were not part of my latest purchase, but is some of my Fuente collection. I will need to take some pictures of my latest purchases before I can post them. :ss:ss:ss


Wow! :dr:dr:dr Some BOTL really likes Fuente.


----------



## omowasu

jcarlton said:


> :dr:dr:dr


Gotta like the assortment of Hemi Maduros. Around here, those are pretty hard to come by! Nice selection!


----------



## Danh78

I'm pretty new here but someday I wanna grow up to be like barbourjay :tu


----------



## LORD PUFFER

Beautiful smokes Barbour. Awesome sight.


----------



## tzaddi

These pages are amazing....They are getting to the point where this thread should come with a minimal band width warning.


----------



## GHC_Hambone

Splitting the 3000s and the free 1000s with a buddy.


----------



## rehbas21

Those 3000's seem to be a popular smoke.


----------



## GHC_Hambone

rehbas21 said:


> Those 3000's seem to be a popular smoke.


Yeah, I thought I would give them a try after hearing so much about them.


----------



## rehbas21

Im agree they're talked highly of, Ill have to get me smoke the next time I place an order with Famous, let me know what you think of them via pm.


----------



## GHC_Hambone

Will do!


----------



## php007

Recent acquisitions






:ss:ss:ss


----------



## darkfusion

What are the center cigars with the black footer wrapping?


----------



## Sir Ashton

darkfusion said:


> What are the center cigars with the black footer wrapping?


Look to me like Arturo Fuente Don Carlos.


----------



## jdbwolverines

php007 - do you have a direct pipeline from the Fuente factory or something because based on your last few posts, all I can say is :dr:dr:dr


----------



## php007

The ones with the black ribbon on the foot are Don Carlos 30th Anni. I was lucky enought to go to the God Of Fire dinner again this year, which is where I got most of these.

Paul.


----------



## barbourjay

:ss


----------



## Perry72

Already posted these in a different thread but figured i'd throw them out there again as they are my latest aquisition....:tu


----------



## darkfusion

barbourjay said:


> :ss


Hate to see your credit card bill. :ss 
Those looks great. :dr


----------



## barbourjay

darkfusion said:


> Hate to see your credit card bill. :ss
> Those looks great. :dr


what credit card? :tu


----------



## darkfusion

No paper trail. HEHE


----------



## newcigarz

jdbwolverines said:


> php007 - do you have a direct pipeline from the Fuente factory or something because based on your last few posts, all I can say is :dr:dr:dr


:tpd: And the AVO Factory from what I have seen in his other posts. :tu


----------



## tzaddi

Went to the cigar tasting at the local B & M this last Friday evening...see this thread... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107256
​:tu

-Richard


----------



## K Baz

Why do cigars always look better when displayed with leaves of tobacco.

Great pick ups. Great photo.


----------



## rx2010

barbourjay said:


> :ss


Teach me your ways!


----------



## avo_addict

tzaddi said:


> Went to the cigar tasting at the local B & M this last Friday evening...see this thread... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107256
> 
> :tu
> 
> -Richard


I love the J21. Great choice, Richard :tu


----------



## cricky101

tzaddi said:


> Went to the cigar tasting at the local B & M this last Friday evening...see this thread... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107256
> 
> :tu
> 
> -Richard


Amazing selection. Looks like you'll have some well-spent time with some Tats in your future. :tu


----------



## rack04

tzaddi said:


> Went to the cigar tasting at the local B & M this last Friday evening...see this thread... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107256
> 
> ​:tu
> 
> -Richard


Which Tat's are those unbanded ones?


----------



## bigswol2

php007 said:


> Recent acquisitions
> 
> :ss:ss:ss


WOW :dr:dr:dr


----------



## bigswol2

Me thinks I better start trading with my neighbor!!!



SmokeyJoe said:


> Somebody stop me... I have been out of control!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God of Fires... Davidoffs... Camacho Liberty 2007... Montecristo White... Partagas Serie S...
> 
> I think my wife is melting my credit card in the microwave... :ss


----------



## bigswol2

latest debit card slip on the slope


----------



## tzaddi

rack04 said:


> Which Tat's are those unbanded ones?


The 3 belicosos on the back box to the right of the 3 red banded ones.


----------



## rack04

tzaddi said:


> The 3 belicosos on the back box to the right of the 3 red banded ones.


Yes. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

barbourjay said:


> :ss


Dang..did such a fast double take, I hurt my neck:dr:dr


----------



## SmokeyJoe

bigswol2 said:


> latest debit card slip on the slope


WOW! You're right, neighbor. Could be time for some trading! 
:r
Looks like Scott was good to you (or you were good to Scott!) :ss


----------



## duckmanco

To be honest, this is sort of the last three purchases, but they were within a week of each other, so hope this counts. 

Kind of slid down the JOECIGAR DAILY DEAL(x2), OLIVA all over CBID at ridiculous prices, and Don Kiki SLOPE........




And of course the gratuitous Oliva only shot



And after txmatt's reco, and the 9.whatever in SMOKE MAGAZINE and the 13.00 sampler I bought from CUBAN CRAFTERS I had no choice but to purchase these F*CKING GORGEOUS smokes. These 2 dollar (from Lilbrown.com AFTER SHIPPING) 6x54 torps look good enough to eat (to me anyway). My awful camera skills aside of course. The presentation, although which much like the burn does not really matter at all, is amazing at this price point. Deep, rich stained box that stands out as one of the nicest boxes in my meager collection. Can't wait to let these age a month or two and then see where they go. These are the kind of smoke (much like the Padron Londres in Maduro) that BEG to be horded and horded and........ sorry


----------



## Oyin

nice pickup! i just had my first oliva G toro today.. it was quite tasty! Enjoy those!:ss


----------



## barbourjay

[No message]


----------



## darkfusion

You sir are evil. :r


----------



## BamaDoc77

WOW! I think I pooped a bit..


----------



## BroNeilson

Nice pick up duckmanco, glad to hear someone else likes those don kiki browns. I love them, I still have yet to find a cigar that cheap as good.


----------



## barbourjay

darkfusion said:


> You sir are evil. :r


not evil, just misunderstood.


----------



## php007

Very nice purchase.


----------



## txmatt

Been a while since I have purchased a entire box. Typically I will split a box or bundle. I bought this box today:


----------



## tzaddi

txmatt said:


> Been a while since I have purchased a entire box. Typically I will split a box or bundle. I bought this box today:


Not familiar with the brand but the logo is very striking. :tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly

txmatt said:


> Been a while since I have purchased a entire box. Typically I will split a box or bundle. I bought this box today:


Tell us more, txmatt! Tell us more!

MCS


----------



## jpa0741

Major Captain Silly said:


> Tell us more, txmatt! Tell us more!
> 
> MCS


:tpd:


----------



## papajohn67

Family all grown and no mortgage. Can't think of a better reason to indulge my whims.


----------



## LORD PUFFER

papajohn67 said:


> Family all grown and no mortgage. Can't think of a better reason to indulge my whims.


Nice John. Had the pyramid and loved it. Will have to get more, as I haven't pursued the Davidoff too often.


----------



## txmatt

Major Captain Silly said:


> Tell us more, txmatt! Tell us more!
> 
> MCS


The cigar has a Maduro wrapper around a Corojo/Criollo blend. It is very hard to compare Lempira to another stick it would be sort of a cross between a PAM 64 and a Bucanero Salsa. They are made by Tabacalera Tropical, and were likely rolled in 2005 (foot is banded 2006 series). Retail is normally around $7/stick but this box was on the closeout table at 40% off, I couldn't pass.

I went back to the store today and bought the box I passed on Tuesday, also 40% off. These Condega Corojo cigars are another Tabacalera Tropical product, an all Corojo '99 blend. This box was packed "Empacado" July 29 2005. :ss


----------



## Bob

txmatt said:


> The cigar has a Maduro wrapper around a Corojo/Criollo blend. It is very hard to compare Lempira to another stick it would be sort of a cross between a PAM 64 and a Bucanero Salsa. They are made by Tabacalera Tropical, and were likely rolled in 2005 (foot is banded 2006 series). Retail is normally around $7/stick but this box was on the closeout table at 40% off, I couldn't pass.
> 
> I went back to the store today and bought the box I passed on Tuesday, also 40% off. These Condega Corojo cigars are another Tabacalera Tropical product, an all Corojo '99 blend. This box was packed "Empacado" July 29 2005. :ss


I love those and the Nicarao and Limpira! :chk


----------



## doubled

At this rate I'm going to have to get a 2nd and 3rd job to hang with you guys, damn being an hvac mechanic isn't enough anymore


----------



## Bob

doubled said:


> At this rate I'm going to have to get a 2nd and 3rd job to hang with you guys, damn being an hvac mechanic isn't enough anymore


Actually I am always looking for discounts....So, we are in the same boat!!:ss


----------



## Sanitariumite

Yesterday I went out to Seattle to celebrate my buddy's 21st birthday (Just Quaff). We stopped by Rain City cigar, and I blew more money than I should have. The funny part is that I'm WAY too happy about it, lol. I had to upgrade from my 20ct humi(Who would've thought huh?) so I got a 50ct. I was also overcome with the urge to get a z-plus insert, as I already have a zippo I really like. And I came home with 16 sticks. I'm really looking forward to those Pepins. I've already had a Blue, Cubano Classic, and Serie JJ, but my palate has developed immensely since then, so I can't wait to try them again! I also eagerly await those Tatuajes after hearing so much about them on here. The White Stars are the house brand, and I've heard they're pretty good too. Hell, I can't wait to enjoy each and every one of these! Enough rambling, here's the pr0n:ss.


----------



## havana_lover

Sanitariumite said:


> Yesterday I went out to Seattle to celebrate my buddy's 21st birthday (Just Quaff). We stopped by Rain City cigar, and I blew more money than I should have. The funny part is that I'm WAY too happy about it, lol. I had to upgrade from my 20ct humi(Who would've thought huh?) so I got a 50ct. I was also overcome with the urge to get a z-plus insert, as I already have a zippo I really like. And I came home with 16 sticks. I'm really looking forward to those Pepins. I've already had a Blue, Cubano Classic, and Serie JJ, but my palate has developed immensely since then, so I can't wait to try them again! I also eagerly await those Tatuajes after hearing so much about them on here. The White Stars are the house brand, and I've heard they're pretty good too. Hell, I can't wait to enjoy each and every one of these! Enough rambling, here's the pr0n:ss.


Nice pickup bro, but you should have gotten a cooler.. you need it trust me


----------



## Sanitariumite

havana_lover said:


> Nice pickup bro, but you should have gotten a cooler.. you need it trust me


I'm still trying to kid myself that I won't buy any more cigars for a while. A cooler would be too catastrophic to my wallet...


----------



## thrillafrommanila

havana_lover said:


> Nice pickup bro, but you should have gotten a cooler.. you need it trust me


:tpd:, grats on the nice pick ups !


----------



## erictheobscure

I have the exact same desktop humidor. It's worked very well for me so far; hope you have good luck with it too.


----------



## butterbeezy

My modest purchse from my janky camera phone. just wanted to see some thoughts on the Tatuaje Reserva


----------



## Perry72

butterbeezy said:


> My modest purchse from my janky camera phone. just wanted to see some thoughts on the Tatuaje Reserva


Nice sticks. Love those Olivas..:dr


----------



## barbourjay

todays deliveries


----------



## SpaceRoach

These things are tasting so good to me right now. and the price is definately right!


----------



## Dgar

barbourjay said:


> todays deliveries


I feel like I need to sit at my lap top and just wait.... those 858 look good.
I hear the going rate is 400 a box


----------



## barbourjay

rofl, if i do it with this box it will be after the others are delivered :tu


----------



## thrillafrommanila

barbourjay said:


> rofl, if i do it with this box it will be after the others are delivered :tu


dayam jay you doing it up ! hahaha grats man !:ss


----------



## JaKaAch

A General Cigar rep is in KC for a couple days promoting their new Hoyo de Tradicion line.
I had to stop by and check it out. While there I also picked up a few Don Lino's.


----------



## avo_addict

JaKaAch said:


> A General Cigar rep is in KC for a couple days promoting their new Hoyo de Tradicion line.
> I had to stop by and check it out. While there I also picked up a few Don Lino's.


Nice pickup, Jeff. Have you tried the new Hoyo yet? I heard they're pretty good. The band looks like the band of cuban Hoyo.


----------



## JaKaAch

avo_addict said:


> Nice pickup, Jeff. Have you tried the new Hoyo yet? I heard they're pretty good. The band looks like the band of cuban Hoyo.


No I have not tried one yet, Jim. I might try one this weekend. I am also going to include one in the prize packages I promised for your Troop Lottery contest.


----------



## AriesOpusX

Figured i'll stick my post in this thread.

Not really a purchase, the wife suprised me with some goodies because I had to work 7 days this week to cover for some guys since we got over our heads in sales. 

Excuse the quality, my digital is M.I.A so I had to use my camera phone.

Good woman eh? :tu


----------



## Bear

Just got back from my Honeymoon in Las Vegas... Here's who followed me home. (part 1)
View attachment 14528


View attachment 14529


View attachment 14530


----------



## Bear

Just got back from my Honeymoon in Las Vegas... Here's who followed me home. (part 2) 
View attachment 14531

View attachment 14534


----------



## Bear

Just got back from my Honeymoon in Las Vegas... Here's who followed me home. (part 3)
View attachment 14532


View attachment 14533


----------



## Bear

Just got back from my Honeymoon in Las Vegas... Here's who followed me home. (part 4)
View attachment 14535


View attachment 14536


----------



## barbourjay

not your average VSG robusto release.


----------



## cbsmokin

barbourjay said:


> not your average VSG robusto release.


That should keep you in the quality smokes for a day or two.


----------



## gary106334

barbourjay said:


> not your average VSG robusto release.


Nice pick up.


----------



## neoflex

Bear1976 said:


> Just got back from my Honeymoon in Las Vegas... Here's who followed me home. (part 1)
> View attachment 14528
> 
> 
> View attachment 14529
> 
> 
> View attachment 14530


Geeze, great Honeymoon! Nice score and it looks like you left no stone unturned. Hell, I would have been happy with just the box of VSGs. Congrats on the new marriage. SUCKER! J/K:r


----------



## Bear

neoflex said:


> Geeze, great Honeymoon! Nice score and it looks like you left no stone unturned. Hell, I would have been happy with just the box of VSGs. Congrats on the new marriage. SUCKER! J/K:r


Thanks! I've been married for less than two weeks so I reserve the right to remain optimistic!


----------



## Perry72

Nice pick-ups guys....:ss


----------



## newcigarz

Got this Sampler in today. Theses sticks look really nice. Hopefully get to try one this weekend.

Clicky!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

newcigarz said:


> Got this Sampler in today. Theses sticks look really nice. Hopefully get to try one this weekend.
> 
> Clicky!


Very nice sampler, Tony.
I really enjoyed the Cuesta Rey Sungrowns,
and I'm sure you will feel the same way 
once you get the chance to light one up.
:tu:tu


----------



## neoflex

php007 said:


> These were not part of my latest purchase, but is some of my Fuente collection. I will need to take some pictures of my latest purchases before I can post them. :ss:ss:ss


Between this post and the following one, you wouldn't by any chance be a Fuente whore no would you?


----------



## Oyin

holy cow.. i have extra room in my humidor if you ever need it.. :dr


----------



## gary106334

Quite a collection of Arturo Fuente Cigars. Nice.


----------



## bigswol2

Picked up today before taking the painkillers. Anyone had these? They are real firecrackers.


----------



## jpa0741

Here is a pic from of some smokes that are currently on their way home. A genrerous BOTL here was able to pick me up some from a local B&M. 2 RC 233, 3 RC 184. I have been a Tat whore from the first one I tried. I Can't wait to try one of these bad boys.


----------



## Mark THS

:dr I thought those were only an urban legend


----------



## gary106334

Nice pick-up jpa0741.


----------



## jpa0741

Mark THS said:


> :dr I thought those were only an urban legend


I was starting to thing so also.:ss


----------



## rack04

Mark THS said:


> :dr I thought those were only an urban legend


Nope, they're easy to come by if your local B&M has almost every Tatuaje in stock.


----------



## Mark THS

rack04 said:


> Nope, they're easy to come by if your local B&M has almost every Tatuaje in stock.


:r:r


----------



## Sancho

Mark THS said:


> :dr I thought those were only an urban legend


Mark, the place I got the two bricks today carries those, only one of the sizes though at ~$20


----------



## rack04

Sancho said:


> Mark, the place I got the two bricks today carries those, only one of the sizes though at ~$20


Those that I picked up for jpa0741 were $20 for the RC184 and $22 for the RC233.


----------



## Sancho

rack04 said:


> Those that I picked up for jpa0741 were $20 for the RC184 and $22 for the RC233.


I wish I could tell ou which ones they had in stock, unfortunatly they look the same when browsing by. Seems like that 20 and 22 is right on the mark for these based on holts etc. :tu


----------



## Mark THS

Sancho- you should snap up some pics of todays loot. Not a bad day for you at all


----------



## jpa0741

Sancho said:


> Mark, the place I got the two bricks today carries those, only one of the sizes though at ~$20


I see you are from metro detroit, if you don't mind where did you see these for $20? :tu


----------



## volfan

rack04 said:


> Those that I picked up for jpa0741 were $20 for the RC184 and $22 for the RC233.


Richmond Avenue, Justin?

scottie


----------



## rack04

volfan said:


> Richmond Avenue, Justin?
> 
> scottie


You know it! I emptied them of the RC184 but they still had several of the RC233.


----------



## LARAIDER

Here's my latest, minus 1, I plan to put about 2-3 years on these before puffin'.


----------



## cricky101

LARAIDER said:


> Here's my latest, minus 1, I plan to put about 2-3 years on these before puffin'.


Beautiful box of cigars. Can't go wrong with the 100 anos. :tu And you must have better willpower than I to wait 2-3 years :ss


----------



## php007

Here are some pictures of my latest.


































































































Paul.


----------



## BaldBassist

php007 said:


> Here are some pictures of my latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul.


WOW!!! Can I borrow some money?!!! :r

Great pick up!


----------



## JCK

Paul ... Great looking pick-ups there.. NOw that's a LOT of cigars !


----------



## OB1 Stogie

BaldBassist said:


> WOW!!! Can I borrow some money?!!! :r
> 
> Great pick up!


After that haul, he may be asking *YOU* to borrow some money. Unbelievable haul...I've been eyeballin those Serie V for some time. :tu


----------



## avo_addict

php007 said:


> Here are some pictures of my latest.
> 
> Paul.


Awesome pickups :dr :dr


----------



## papajohn67

OB1 Stogie said:


> After that haul, he may be asking *YOU* to borrow some money. Unbelievable haul...I've been eyeballin those Serie V for some time. :tu


Olivaaaaaa "V".......They make me horny.:tu


----------



## papajohn67

papajohn67 said:


> Olivaaaaaa "V".......They make me horny.:tu


Sorry about that, I just could not help myself.


----------



## avo_addict

papajohn67 said:


> Sorry about that, I just could not help myself.


That's alright, John. We know you are our resident Oliva Whore


----------



## gary106334

php007 said:


> Here are some pictures of my latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul.


Damn those look delicious. Nice haul.


----------



## regc7

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

Thank you for that. I may die happy.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*

Here is my last indulgence:


----------



## papajohn67

A box of Oliva Serie V's + a free "8 Cigar Mystery Sampler" from Cigar King.

A pretty sweet deal!!


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

papajohn67 said:


> A box of Oliva Serie V's + a free "8 Cigar Mystery Sampler" from Cigar King.
> 
> A pretty sweet deal!!


Those V's look nice! Where would you rank those in the Oliva line?


----------



## avo_addict

papajohn67 said:


> A box of Oliva Serie V's + a free "8 Cigar Mystery Sampler" from Cigar King.
> 
> A pretty sweet deal!!


Can't get enough of the Oliva V, eh, John  Nice pickup.


----------



## JCK

I miss this thread.. I don't know why I don't have anything to post ! sheeeesh


----------



## Sanitariumite

php007 said:


> Here are some pictures of my latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul.


You don't, by any chance, like La Aurora do you? lol that's a mighty impressive haul! And how are those Davidoffs? I've been thinking about picking some up for a while.
Adam


----------



## JCK

php007 said:


> Here are some pictures of my latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul.


bump to make these the most quoted images in this thread!


----------



## avo_addict

khubli said:


> I miss this thread.. I don't know why I don't have anything to post ! sheeeesh


Yeah, I am disappointed in you, Ji


----------



## Sanitariumite

khubli said:


> bump to make these the most quoted images in this thread!


:r I was thinking about that as I was typing it, lol.


----------



## kvaughan

php007 said:


> Here are some pictures of my latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul.


:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr

Tell me where you work and get me a job there :r


----------



## JCK

avo_addict said:


> Yeah, I am disappointed in you, Ji


LOL.. I'm still recovering from that last AVO purchase. soon I'll be back.


----------



## papajohn67

avo_addict said:


> Can't get enough of the Oliva V, eh, John  Nice pickup.


I have to keep re-supplying....I keep giving so many of the damn things away. :hn


----------



## rack04

papajohn67 said:


> I have to keep re-supplying....I keep giving so many of the damn things away. :hn


Yeah, god forbid anyone mention they haven't tried a specific Olivia. Just look at what you did to Kenny. You are a generous bastage. :tu


----------



## txmatt

Went into the cigar store to pick up some cheap cigars and left with 2 Benjamins gone. I picked up 35 mixed singles and this box (dated May 17 '05) :tu

















Check out that oily goodness! :dr


----------



## NCRadioMan

Nice pick-up, Matt! Those VL's are great! :ss


----------



## Cigarmark

txmatt said:


> Went into the cigar store to pick up some cheap cigars and left with 2 Benjamins gone. I picked up 35 mixed singles and this box (dated May 17 '05) :tu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out that oily goodness! :dr


Awesome looking sticks, one of my fav's! Keep those close, They don't make them anymore.


----------



## txmatt

NCRadioMan said:


> Nice pick-up, Matt! Those VL's are great! :ss





Cigarmark said:


> Awesome looking sticks, one of my fav's! Keep those close, They don't make them anymore.


Should I mention the box/15 was only $56? :tu it ended up costing me a *lot* more though;

I went into the store and almost made it out of the humidor with $20 in cheap singles, but spotted the box of VLs on the clearance table. After I added the box of VLs to my basket I saw some Montesino SG Beli Magums in the baggies of clearance singles and ended up with 5 baggies of mixed singles I just had to buy. Then while running out of the humidor somehow some San Cristobal and Tatuaje Verocu Exclusivo Lado Occidental sticks fell into my basket as well..
That's my story and I am sticking to it.. :ss


----------



## avo_addict

Are the VL better than the Corojo #5?


----------



## txmatt

avo_addict said:


> Are the VL better than the Corojo #5?


I like them better. They are not as spicy as the #5 but sweeter, richer, and smoother to me.. The Corojo #5 is still a mainstay for me though. If you haven't tried the 3 Siglos for Gran Habano yet that is another excellent cigar.


----------



## papajohn67

So the UPS guy shows up this afternoon with these "top shelf" cigars. Should leave all of the Club Stogie BOTL drooling. :tu


----------



## gary106334

Nice pickup Matt. They look great.


----------



## gary106334

papajohn67 said:


> So the UPS guy shows up this afternoon with these "top shelf" cigars. Should leave all of the Club Stogie BOTL drooling. :tu


Looks good. Reminds me I have a dozen or so of these I picked up a year ago September in the humi somewhere. I will have to dig one out.


----------



## papajohn67

gary106334 said:


> Looks good. Reminds me I have a dozen or so of these I picked up a year ago September in the humi somewhere. I will have to dig one out.


Of course I was funning a bit but for an inexpensive cigar the tri-pressed little suckers age out really nice. Enjoy them as a smooth mild smoke when the urge hits me. :ss


----------



## gary106334

papajohn67 said:


> Of course I was funning a bit but for an inexpensive cigar the tri-pressed little suckers age out really nice. Enjoy them as a smooth mild smoke when the urge hits me. :ss


Hey most of my cigars are inexpensive as I am a cheap bastard. I do like these smokes but actually forgot about them until you posted. Thanks.


----------



## doctorcue

A couple of go-to smokes. Padron Delicias Maduro & LGC Churchill Maduro


----------



## php007

Great pickup, love the Padrons.

Paul.


----------



## Coz77

txmatt said:


> Went into the cigar store to pick up some cheap cigars and left with 2 Benjamins gone. I picked up 35 mixed singles and this box (dated May 17 '05) :tu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out that oily goodness! :dr


NICE!!!


----------



## gary106334

Those look awfully good Doc. Enjoy. Damn I have to stop reading this post. It is going to leave my bank account empty. Hard to resist the temptation after looking at all these fine cigars.


----------



## papajohn67

My hard luck cigars. These are the 2nd time around since the 1st order was sent USPS Priority and were never heard from again. Ron at Serious Cigars like the great vendor that he is shipped out replacements and even though I said not to he overnighted them with Fed-X. The new 2007 Liberty's, La Aurora's & a couple of Oliva Special S's.


----------



## montecristo#2

It has been a while since I posted in this thread. So I thought I would add a pretty picture.

Another 15 to add to the aging box! Sometimes I wonder why I still buy these.   :r


----------



## JCK

montecristo#2 said:


> It has been a while since I posted in this thread. So I thought I would add a pretty picture.
> 
> Another 15 to add to the aging box! Sometimes I wonder why I still buy these.   :r


Because they look so purdy when you take a picture of them !

Nice pick-up Aaron.


----------



## derekmckee

Picked up these the other day. At retail cost. Oh Yeah


----------



## Sanitariumite

derekmckee said:


> Picked up these the other day. At retail cost. Oh Yeah


Where are you Opus guys getting all these? I had one early this year, and I want to try one now that my palate's a little bit more developed. Is there any consensus on which size/wrapper's the best? Thanks!
Adam


----------



## barbourjay

Sanitariumite said:


> Where are you Opus guys getting all these? I had one early this year, and I want to try one now that my palate's a little bit more developed. Is there any consensus on which size/wrapper's the best? Thanks!
> Adam


i prefer the smaller thinner sizes. the PL's and the number 4's and 5's are my favorite. as for where we are getting them, a lot of dealers have gotten their first holiday shipment. keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## derekmckee

Sanitariumite said:


> Where are you Opus guys getting all these? I had one early this year, and I want to try one now that my palate's a little bit more developed. Is there any consensus on which size/wrapper's the best? Thanks!
> Adam


i got mine in Chicago it was their last size, and they finally were not selling them by the box. The best part was I paid $63.42 for them.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Favorite Opus..............Power Ranger by far


----------



## barbourjay

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Favorite Opus..............Power Ranger by far


you mean these? http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1225064&postcount=770

:ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Those would be the ones.
Gereat smoke....I have a few with a few years on them and they are a completely different smoke.

As for a box.....well......I am not in a place that affords me the opportunity to indulge in a box of Power Rangers.

B


----------



## PUFFNMO

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Those would be the ones.
> Gereat smoke....I have a few with a few years on them and they are a completely different smoke.
> 
> As for a box.....well......I am not in a place that affords me the opportunity to indulge in a box of Power Rangers.
> 
> B


I have about a dozen Opus in an aging humi. They are now 18 months old, but I can't bring myself to smoke one. Why? Because I smoked one fresh when I first bought them, and nearly hurled all over the patio furniture. I felt quite ill the rest of the day.
So I am going to give these another year, minimum. Larry.


----------



## jmcrawf1

barbourjay said:


> you mean these? http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1225064&postcount=770
> 
> :ss


Show off :r


----------



## JRM

Spent a bit more than I had intended to at the B&M yesterday. How could I say no? 

Enjoy the games/rest of the weekend all.


----------



## gary106334

JRM said:


> Spent a bit more than I had intended to at the B&M yesterday. How could I say no?


Really hard to say no isn't it. Especially when those poor little things are looking you in the eye saying "Take me, take me". :r


----------



## jpa0741

Just a few of the my latest goodies to arrive.:ss


----------



## Ratters

[No message]


----------



## BostonMark

WOW! Go a little crazy on the devil site, did we? Nice haul ratters!


----------



## barbourjay

[No message]


----------



## newcigarz

Hey those PL's look familiar. :r


----------



## Sanitariumite

What's that beast 3rd from the right? That's a cool looking band, and I don't recognize it. Great haul though!


----------



## newcigarz

Sanitariumite said:


> What's that beast 3rd from the right? That's a cool looking band, and I don't recognize it. Great haul though!


Ashton ESG Churchill I believe.


----------



## barbourjay

newcigarz said:


> Ashton ESG Churchill I believe.


sure is, another trade with another great BOTL. now if i can only find a PL box.


----------



## newcigarz

barbourjay said:


> now if i can only find a PL box.


You mean an empty one or a full one?


----------



## barbourjay

newcigarz said:


> You mean an empty one or a full one?


full of course :tu

i usually don't buy boxes unless they are full or i can fill them.


----------



## newcigarz

barbourjay said:


> full of course :tu
> 
> i usually don't buy boxes unless they are full or i can fill them.


Got it. :tu


----------



## newcigarz

jpa0741 said:


> Just a few of the my latest goodies to arrive.:ss


Nice p/u. Are the 8/11 Miami now coming w/cello?


----------



## 4WheelVFR




----------



## vintagejc




----------



## kvaughan

newcigarz said:


> Are the 8/11 Miami now coming w/cello?


Yes I believe that is a regular thing now since there were so many complaints about damaged sticks. The damn wrapper on those things is brittle as hell but darn to they taste good.


----------



## vintagejc

kvaughan said:


> Yes I believe that is a regular thing now since there were so many complaints about damaged sticks. The damn wrapper on those things is brittle as hell but darn to they taste good.


I got a shipment from cbid without the cellos. I guess I'm getting their older stock shipped out. It would have been nice to have them on. I have noticed some breaks at the foot.


----------



## Sanitariumite

Here's the cigars I bought from avo_addict . It was his Big RG sampler, and some of these are thicker than I expected, lol.

They're all gorgeous, and I can't wait to get to work on these beasts!


----------



## Ratters

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Wow, nice haul. :tu


----------



## Perry72

You guys make me wish I was rich...:r


----------



## gary106334

Damn, there sure are a lot of delicious smokes on this thread.


----------



## JRM

Sanitariumite said:


> Here's the cigars I bought from avo_addict . It was his Big RG sampler, and some of these are thicker than I expected, lol.
> They're all gorgeous, and I can't wait to get to work on these beasts!


Nice! Enjoy those


----------



## avo_addict

Sanitariumite said:


> Here's the cigars I bought from avo_addict . It was his Big RG sampler, and some of these are thicker than I expected, lol.
> They're all gorgeous, and I can't wait to get to work on these beasts!


Make sure you have enough time for those beasts. Enjoy :tu


----------



## rack04

What can I say I'm a Tat whore. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Day ummm Justin...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Perry72 said:


> You guys make me wish I was rich...:r


YOU ARE RICH

The GREAT & POWERFUL ONE HAS SPOKEN


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Purchase these from a CS member
THANKS BRO
He threw in a couple sticks for my Birthday also

































10 AVO LE-07
02 AVO 77
01 AVO 22 Original Release
01 AVO Presidente Original Release
01 AVO Louge

All I can say is *WOW*


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Got these to go with my red labeled "O"'s

























Thanks again for the box

B


----------



## gary106334

Nice.


----------



## newcigarz

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> 10 AVO LE-07
> 02 AVO 77
> 01 AVO 22 Original Release
> 01 AVO Presidente Original Release
> 01 AVO Louge


That is a nice line-up!:tu


----------



## barbourjay

newcigarz said:


> That is a nice line-up!:tu


i'll 2nd that. enjoy that OR 22. they are great!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Got these to go with my red labeled "O"'s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the box
> 
> B


Those look awesome; my box came in today.
Can't wait to try them out.
:tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Purchase these from a CS member
> THANKS BRO
> He threw in a couple sticks for my Birthday also


That pic made me wet myself a little :chk. Those look soooooo good. Nice Haul!!!!


----------



## barbourjay

[No message]


----------



## jpa0741

Now those are some nice pick ups.:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77

you are going to LOVE the JJ maduros....one of, if not THE best NC I have had.


----------



## barbourjay

BamaDoc77 said:


> you are going to LOVE the JJ maduros....one of, if not THE best NC I have had.


i had to choose between a box of those and the guapos. i chose the guapos but will probably get a box once i get a bigger cabinet.


----------



## gary106334

barbourjay I HATE YOU I HATE YOU I HATE YOU. JEALOUS I AM I AM I AM.. 

Great pickup. :tu


----------



## vintagejc

You never cease to amaze. Enjoy those fine smokes.


----------



## Ratters

Well, the CB shipment came yesterday. Was too tired to sort them all out for pictures so just a pic of the whole box. And yes, that's all cigars, no filler. 










Today the CI shipment showed up. 10 Obsidians, 15 Triple Ligeros, and a Gurkha Sampler with 2 Titans, 2 Beauties, 2 Shaggys, 2 Beasts, and I'm not sure what the last two are. ETA- I don't like the new labels on the triple ligeros, the Hansotia one's were a lot classier IMHO.










OK, I'm done. Well, I have a couple boxes coming from CB next week, but after that I'm done. I swear. Honest.

:chk


----------



## Sanitariumite

Got my "free" Cocinero Liga from tinderbox today (http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115464). It had an $8 shipping charge, so I added a few sticks to justify spending $8 on a free cigar. Aside from a small nick in the foot, it looks great. Really nice construction, and pretty flawless. It's a small haul, but it's going to be the last for a little while.


----------



## BigFrankMD

8 bucks for shipping? pffft


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Really wanted this sampler just so I could take the Special S off my wishlist.
(Plus, try a new size of the Serie V).

So I bought a box of these to get the sampler for free.
















Total was only $37 shipped at Famous-Smoke.com!!
Not too bad a deal if you ask me.
:tu:tu


----------



## Perry72

Not bad at all......:tu


----------



## newcigarz

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Total was only $37 shipped at Famous-Smoke.com!!
> Not too bad a deal if you ask me.
> :tu:tu


Nice job Mark! :tu


----------



## cricky101

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Really wanted this sampler just so I could take the Special S off my wishlist.
> (Plus, try a new size of the Serie V).
> 
> So I bought a box of these to get the sampler for free.
> 
> Total was only $37 shipped at Famous-Smoke.com!!
> Not too bad a deal if you ask me.
> :tu:tu


Good choices! I've never been disappointed with an Oliva. :tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

Marlboro, I bought that same box for one of my bud's for his b-day. Excellent smokes!


----------



## JCK

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Total was only $37 shipped at Famous-Smoke.com!!
> Not too bad a deal if you ask me.
> :tu:tu[/QUOTE]
> 
> Mark,
> 
> That sounds like one heck of a deal to me!! Great pick-up


----------



## newmanium79

I don't have any pics of today's purchase since the gf has the camera and is in Boston, but I picked up:

1 AF Short Story
2 AF Exquisitos Maduro
1 AF Exquisito Natural
1 RP Vintage Perfecto (same size as the short story)

Yesterday's pick-up you can see here:
http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=390&sourceid=CGWS03


----------



## newmanium79

Man I really enjoyed my Oliva Serie V last weekend. I need to pick up some more of those. Great haul there!!


----------



## barbourjay

newmanium79 said:


> Man I really enjoyed my Oliva Serie V last weekend. I need to pick up some more of those. Great haul there!!


i'm ordering a box of the lancero's as we speak :tu


----------



## KASR

Troya Classico.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

KASR said:


> Troya Classico.


Nice pickup! :tu


----------



## cricky101

barbourjay said:


> i'm ordering a box of the lancero's as we speak :tu


Good choice on the lanceros. I've burned through quite a few and each seems better than the last :tu


----------



## Ratters

Well, drove for the first time in three months. Yay!

So where did I go? To the local B&M, of course. :ss

Picked up some singles I've been wanting to try, the Punch pack, and a Zino to lay to rest with my friend, as that was his favorite.










Asked about an Oliva Series V, was told there were a lot of people asking and they are on order. Hope to get one on my next visit.


----------



## pedrolf

wat up guys , got this not too long ago.......

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/P1000142.jpg
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/P1000150.jpg
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/P1000148.jpg
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/P1000151.jpg
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/P1000146.jpg

peace


----------



## worr lord

Sorry about the bad pics.


----------



## newcigarz

worr lord said:


> Sorry about the bad pics.


Very nice p/u :tu


----------



## barbourjay

those lanceros are awesome. enjoy them, i know i would!


----------



## worr lord

Thanks guys, I'm dying for a warm day to light one up


----------



## cricky101

Killer looking Lanceros, Worr. I've been working on boxes of the JdeN and Oliva V lanceros, and have really been enjoying that size of cigar. Good pick-up :tu


----------



## worr lord

I like the Oliva V Lanceros quite a bit, especially for how cheap they are. Never had so much as a tight draw with one.


----------



## neoflex

pedrolf said:


> wat up guys , got this not too long ago.......
> 
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/P1000142.jpg
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/P1000150.jpg
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/P1000148.jpg
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/P1000151.jpg
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/pedrolf/P1000146.jpg
> 
> peace


Seriously, you are my hero! I can only dream of pullning the trigger on a haul like that. Well Done!:tu


----------



## doctorcue

Just got these in... tried them at the B&M and decided to pick up a box:


----------



## bigswol2




----------



## neoflex

bigswol2 said:


>


How are those Blacks? I had a 5er not too long ago but a buddy of mine was going through a rough patch and I know he likes them so I just gifted them to him. Couldn't take seeing him resort to Swishers because money was tight.


----------



## barbourjay

doctorcue said:


> Just got these in... tried them at the B&M and decided to pick up a box:


how are they? they look good :tu


----------



## doctorcue

The two I had from the B&M were good but a little young. I'm going to let these sit for a while before I try one. I think they could be great smokes. Medium body & flavor. Great construction. I'm hoping in a month or two these will be ready.


----------



## GHC_Hambone

doctorcue said:


> Just got these in... tried them at the B&M and decided to pick up a box:


Nice pick up!!! I really like those.


----------



## vintagejc

Thought I'd share my pickup today. I was excited to buy my first Anejo's.


----------



## bigswol2

neoflex said:


> How are those Blacks? I had a 5er not too long ago but a buddy of mine was going through a rough patch and I know he likes them so I just gifted them to him. Couldn't take seeing him resort to Swishers because money was tight.


I like them as a morning smoke. Mild- med great volume of smoke with an easy draw.


----------



## worr lord

vintagejc said:


> Thought I'd share my pickup today. I was excited to buy my first Anejo's.
> 
> View attachment 6130


Son of a.....err...nice pickup :tu


----------



## barbourjay

vintagejc said:


> Thought I'd share my pickup today. I was excited to buy my first Anejo's.
> 
> View attachment 6130


awesome! let them rest for a little while and enjoy them!


----------



## dayplanner

I found out we had Anejo's. But I ended up buying a lot more.









Gurkha Grand Age (the limited edition just snagged me)
Monte Churchills
Monte Robusto
AVO Classic No. 2
Cuesta Rey Centro Fino No 50
Hemingway Signiture
Fuente King B's
Anejo No. 55 and 46

And... Fuente Best Sellers.









This damn humi is filling up FAST!


----------



## havana_lover

love me short story, still have a half box left.. enjoy!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Today's haul:

Anejo #77's









Hemingway Maduro


----------



## mastershogun

4WheelVFR said:


> Today's haul:
> 
> Anejo #77's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hemingway Maduro


:chk:dr:chk:dr
sharks! Hemi maduros! and by the box!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

4WheelVFR said:


> Today's haul:
> 
> Anejo #77's


Nice! Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy, but I'm still jealous. :r

I'm still hoping I can find a handful. Thanks to one retailer here I'm getting at least 3 this year!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Greerzilla said:


> Nice! Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy, but I'm still jealous. :r
> 
> I'm still hoping I can find a handful. Thanks to one retailer here I'm getting at least 3 this year!


Thanks, I just couldn't pass 'em up. 196 for the Sharks and 172 for the Hemingway Maddies. I think that's a good deal.


----------



## mastershogun

4WheelVFR said:


> Thanks, I just couldn't pass 'em up. 196 for the Sharks and 172 for the Hemingway Maddies. I think that's a good deal.


Wow. Great price :tu


----------



## barbourjay

todays deliveries


----------



## jmcrawf1

barbourjay said:


> todays deliveries


I think i need to change my pants :dr


----------



## mastershogun

barbourjay said:


> todays deliveries


tat rc's :dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## barbourjay

i ordered two boxes but they were out. i got a great price from tobacco barn. if you want tats go there as they are awesome on their prices!


----------



## Budprince

Just a small one. Got these at a small shop in Downtown Greenville, SC
javascript:void(0);

I've never come across a Punch Rare Carojo in the Gigante size, My fist Tatauaje, A DT Cameroon (a staple for me) and the RP edge (the picture doesn't do justice to the sweet looking oily wrapper...


----------



## nosaj02

barbourjay said:


> todays deliveries


Sweet purchase!


----------



## Tapewormboy

Pardon the dirty laundry on the floor.

Boxes of Anejos: #46, #48, #49, #77

Bolivar RCs on top since I got them the same day.


----------



## barbourjay

todays pickups


----------



## BostonMark

Tapewormboy said:


> Pardon the dirty laundry on the floor.
> 
> Boxes of Anejos: #46, #48, #49, #77
> 
> Bolivar RCs on top since I got them the same day.


Great haul! I read *Padron* the dirty laundry on the floor, and was utterly confused.

:tu


----------



## neoflex

Tapewormboy said:


> Pardon the dirty laundry on the floor.
> 
> Boxes of Anejos: #46, #48, #49, #77
> 
> Bolivar RCs on top since I got them the same day.


I don't like you!:r

J/K Nice Haul! Just hope your not married, but guessing by the laundry on the floor I would say no otherwise your really in trouble.


----------



## newcigarz

My B&M could not stop raving about these so I had to pick some up. They are the new Winston Churchill by Davidoff. They were very pricey from $14.50 to @ $20.00 each and 4 different sizes. I will try to post a review when I smoke it.


----------



## Tuxguy

View attachment 15300

Got a GREAT deal on these guys
Zino Platinum Grand master Tubos


----------



## physiognomy

Made a trip to my b&m tonight to see if they got any Anejos in... Guess what, they did!!! :chk










Now I can smoke the Shark I have had resting in my humi since March... :dr


----------



## DH01

Great pickups everyone.

wish I can get some Anejos but the only place that sells them around my neck of the woods are charging more the twice the msrp


----------



## dayplanner

Very yummy, is that the 46 there on the left?


----------



## physiognomy

Advil said:


> Very yummy, is that the 46 there on the left?


The three on the left are #55s... As much as I like these cigars, I wouldn't think of picking any up if they weren't priced close to msrp.


----------



## rx2010

my shop should get theirs in tomorrow or friday... my poor credit card is getting worn out


----------



## Ratters

Well, some Rocky Patel Juniors, Partagas Black Prontos, and Oliva sampler and some cheap sampler pack/humidor combo to pass out to my mild cigar smoking friends.


----------



## nosaj02

Well I went searching again for some Anejos and Padron 80th Anniversary at another B&M but unfortunately I had no luck finding the Padrons. I couldnt get an entire box of Anejos like I wanted either but I didnt leave completely empty handed. Nice Fuente Holiday Gift Set.

2 Anejos
2 Hemingway Classics
2 Double Chateau Fuente Nats
2 Double Chateau Fuente Mad
2 Fuente Fuente Opus x

I guess these will have to do for now:ss

http://www.slide.com/s/k_aEkHCi4T-mNuZEqkB1Nte_vA2HfA4W?referrer=hlnk

http://www.slide.com/s/-x9zcoAz7T--LtTtWVoovUKj7q2Vsz5j?referrer=hlnk


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

nosaj02 said:


> Well I went searching again for some Anejos and Padron 80th Anniversary at another B&M but unfortunately I had no luck finding the Padrons. I couldnt get an entire box of Anejos like I wanted either but I didnt leave completely empty handed. Nice Fuente Holiday Gift Set.
> 
> 2 Anejos
> 2 Hemingway Classics
> 2 Double Chateau Fuente Nats
> 2 Double Chateau Fuente Mad
> 2 Fuente Fuente Opus x
> 
> I guess these will have to do for now:ss
> 
> http://www.slide.com/s/k_aEkHCi4T-mNuZEqkB1Nte_vA2HfA4W?referrer=hlnk
> 
> http://www.slide.com/s/-x9zcoAz7T--LtTtWVoovUKj7q2Vsz5j?referrer=hlnk


That is one NICE looking box of Fuentes.
:tu


----------



## dayplanner

nosaj02 said:


> Well I went searching again for some Anejos and Padron 80th Anniversary at another B&M but unfortunately I had no luck finding the Padrons. I couldnt get an entire box of Anejos like I wanted either but I didnt leave completely empty handed. Nice Fuente Holiday Gift Set.
> 
> 2 Anejos
> 2 Hemingway Classics
> 2 Double Chateau Fuente Nats
> 2 Double Chateau Fuente Mad
> 2 Fuente Fuente Opus x
> 
> I guess these will have to do for now:ss
> 
> http://www.slide.com/s/k_aEkHCi4T-mNuZEqkB1Nte_vA2HfA4W?referrer=hlnk
> 
> http://www.slide.com/s/-x9zcoAz7T--LtTtWVoovUKj7q2Vsz5j?referrer=hlnk


I almost bought this the other day, but decided against it. How much did you get yours for? They were running for $115 here. I thought for that price I could get a box of something else


----------



## barbourjay

Advil said:


> I almost bought this the other day, but decided against it. How much did you get yours for? They were running for $115 here. I thought for that price I could get a box of something else


in the retailers section here there is a vendor doing them for 75$ which is a very very good price. i picked mine up at tampa sweethearts for 95$ and thought i was getting a good deal.


----------



## dayplanner

Oh great price! I knew my guy had them marked up a lot. I was very tempted to buy it but when I gave it a little more thought, I realized I already had everything thats in there. It would just be cool to have because it's the holiday box and all that.


----------



## Mr.Maduro




----------



## neoflex

^ ^ ^ BASTID ^ ^ ^:r


----------



## nosaj02

Mr.Maduro said:


>


Did I tell you in your other thread that I HATE YOU!:ss I have been looking all over for these things and either they are sold out or wont sell me a box! At this point Im willing to give a kidney for one of these boxes.


----------



## nosaj02

Advil said:


> I almost bought this the other day, but decided against it. How much did you get yours for? They were running for $115 here. I thought for that price I could get a box of something else


I actually got mine pretty cheap because I had originally went in there for some Padron 80s or a box of Anejos. The owner had just sold his last box of Padrons and couldnt sell me any of the 3 boxes of Anejos he had due to a pending sale so he cut me a deal on the gift set. I could have bought a box of something else for the box but something things you just cant pass on.


----------



## barbourjay

this just in


----------



## mastershogun

barbourjay said:


> this just in


Very nice :tu
How long will you sit on them before you try one?
also you just had to top it off with some more anejos :hn


----------



## BamaDoc77

mastershogun said:


> Very nice :tu
> How long will you sit on them before you try one?
> also you just had to top it off with some more anejos :hn


I must know WHERE u got em....PM me.


----------



## barbourjay

mastershogun said:


> Very nice :tu
> How long will you sit on them before you try one?
> also you just had to top it off with some more anejos :hn


least a couple weeks, they probably need to recover from transit time. the dealer only had like 4 boxes all PM's replied too.


----------



## Mark THS

Ohhh man :dr

I'm definetly envious.


----------



## nosaj02

barbourjay said:


> least a couple weeks, they probably need to recover from transit time. the dealer only had like 4 boxes all PM's replied too.


DUDE! I thought we were cool. All of my complaining that I cant find a box and all of a sudden you have one. I SOOOOO HATE U! J/K Awesome purchase. :ss


----------



## barbourjay

nosaj02 said:


> DUDE! I thought we were cool. All of my complaining that I cant find a box and all of a sudden you have one. I SOOOOO HATE U! J/K Awesome purchase. :ss


sent you a PM on where to get em. another member just called and got them. better hurry.


----------



## BamaDoc77

barbourjay said:


> sent you a PM on where to get em. another member just called and got them. better hurry.


That member was ME!! Ha, ha.......he said "member" (Beavis and Butthead voice)


----------



## barbourjay

BamaDoc77 said:


> That member was ME!! Ha, ha.......he said "member" (Beavis and Butthead voice)


:r

nosaj managed to nab a few of them (not a box but good enough for him). i think you guys made my B&M's day today :tu


----------



## jcruse64

nosaj02 said:


> I actually got mine pretty cheap because I had originally went in there for some Padron 80s or a box of Anejos. The owner had just sold his last box of Padrons and couldnt sell me any of the 3 boxes of Anejos he had due to a pending sale so he cut me a deal on the gift set. I could have bought a box of something else for the box but something things you just cant pass on.


$90 here.


----------



## jpa0741

barbourjay said:


> this just in


You make me sick:hn. Great pickups.:tu


----------



## Golden_Frog

Nothing fancy but the DHL guy left these for me today.
Nice comfy shirt, 5 Vegas Humi, Perdomo Humi, Cutter, Knife/ money clip









5 Pack:
Torano Virtuoso Encore, 5 Vegas Miami Robusto, Profesoer Siles Corona, Brocatus Churchill


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Golden_Frog said:


> Nothing fancy but the DHL guy left these for me today.
> Nice comfy shirt, 5 Vegas Humi, Perdomo Humi, Cutter, Knife/ money clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Pack:
> Torano Virtuoso Encore, 5 Vegas Miami Robusto, Profesoer Siles Corona, Brocatus Churchill


Great Pickups Golden Frog!

Did Christmas come early?


----------



## jpa0741

Golden_Frog said:


> Nothing fancy but the DHL guy left these for me today.
> Nice comfy shirt, 5 Vegas Humi, Perdomo Humi, Cutter, Knife/ money clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Pack:
> Torano Virtuoso Encore, 5 Vegas Miami Robusto, Profesoer Siles Corona, Brocatus Churchill


Nice, looks like you have found the slope. FULL SPEED AHEAD!:ss


----------



## Golden_Frog

Just a normal weeks haul.. This should come in soon. I'll need to come up with some spanish cedar for shelves.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Golden_Frog said:


> Just a normal weeks haul.. This should come in soon. I'll need to come up with some spanish cedar for shelves.


Nice. Use cedar trays OR, just get empty cedar boxes and use those. Cedar shelves is a nice touch though, just a little more $$$ and effort.


----------



## rottenzombie

Mmmmmmmm anejo's


----------



## Golden_Frog

Thems purty.


----------



## KASR

Hit two cigar events tonight and came out OK:


----------



## St. Lou Stu

A GREAT day at Stu's pad!!










And I love this shade of blue...









My poor mailman cried and he almost wouldn't let go. I think he could smell the goodness through the cardboard.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

St. Lou Stu said:


> A GREAT day at Stu's pad!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love this shade of blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor mailman cried and he almost wouldn't let go. I think he could smell the goodness through the cardboard.


:dr:dr:dr:tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh

stinggray said:


> Here's my lasted purchase over 500 boxes of 1982 vintage Cerdan's. I'll be breaking open a box to mail out to my fellow smokers. Keep your eye out for the thread next week, the first 25 replies get a stick. I have to get a few things in order before sending out single sticks. If your interested in buying boxes now here's my link http://vintagecerdan.com/


:chk:mn


----------



## montecristo#2

My first anejos of the season! :hn :hn 

I just have not had the desire (or time) to search for them this year. That and the "need" to stock up on Pepin lancero samplers has limited my run on anejos as well.


----------



## barbourjay

i think i see some sungrowns in the corner. PM where you got those.


----------



## OilMan

Picked these up today


----------



## 4WheelVFR

montecristo#2 said:


> My first anejos of the season! :hn :hn
> 
> I just have not had the desire (or time) to search for them this year. That and the "need" to stock up on Pepin lancero samplers has limited my run on anejos as well.


You bastage......858 SG's...... Nice pickup bro!:tu


----------



## mkimbler

Some more that my girlfriend got me for a gift when in Vegas the past few days. We stopped at a cigar store on the way back from Hoover Dam and they were having a sale on boxes. I didn't want a whole box of just one brand so the manager gave us the discount if we purchased 25 singles. So, she bought these after I picked them out.


----------



## pistol

stinggray said:


> Here's my lasted purchase over 500 boxes of 1982 vintage Cerdan's. I'll be breaking open a box to mail out to my fellow smokers. Keep your eye out for the thread next week, the first 25 replies get a stick. I have to get a few things in order before sending out single sticks. If your interested in buying boxes now here's my link http://vintagecerdan.com/


Shouldn't this be in the vendor section?


----------



## duckmanco

:tpd: You know, its a shame he doesn't have any to age.


----------



## montecristo#2

4WheelVFR said:


> You bastage......858 SG's...... Nice pickup bro!:tu


Damn, I was going to send them to you, but now I am not so sure. 

:tu  :r :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

montecristo#2 said:


> Damn, I was going to send them to you, but now I am not so sure.
> 
> :tu  :r :r


ROFLMAOWTFPWNZORZZZZZ234!!!!!?????? I'm not having a good night.:r


----------



## montecristo#2

4WheelVFR said:


> ROFLMAOWTFPWNZORZZZZZ234!!!!!?????? I'm not having a good night.:r


:r :r

What does that mean?  :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

montecristo#2 said:


> :r :r
> 
> What does that mean?  :r


It's Booker speak for "Oh, crap, I messed up yet again!":ss


----------



## stevieray

Ordered these Punch Rare Corojo Rothschilds from monetrey (Mike). Good short smoke for the winter.


----------



## neoflex

stevieray said:


> Ordered these Punch Rare Corojo Rothschilds from monetrey (Mike). Good short smoke for the winter.


Very nice!:tu


----------



## nosaj02

4WheelVFR said:


> You bastage......858 SG's...... Nice pickup bro!:tu


Are 858 SGs available now?


----------



## barbourjay

nosaj02 said:


> Are 858 SGs available now?


rumor has it that there is a current release heading out to shops. keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Oyin

This thread makes me want to drop out of school and get a job.. 

:hn:hn


----------



## vintagejc

Oyin said:


> This thread makes me want to drop out of school and get a job..
> 
> :hn:hn


Just do what I did back in the day. Go to the union and apply for all the credit cards you see. The extra debt will make you work harder when you graduate.

There are some very nice smokes being picked up, I agree.


----------



## stevieray

vintagejc said:


> Go to the union and apply for all the credit cards you see. The extra debt will make you work harder when you graduate.


That might be the craziest advice I've ever seen here 

It's more like the extra debt will *require* you to work harder.


----------



## nuke999

Some of these are from various B&Ms I visited on vacation, some were from Holts. These are my first Opus X and Anejo purchases.


----------



## Lorglath

nuke999 said:


> Some of these are from various B&Ms I visited on vacation, some were from Holts. These are my first Opus X and Anejo purchases.
> 
> View attachment 6209
> View attachment 6210
> View attachment 6211


Nice selection! age those opus' and you will surely enjoy them!


----------



## nuke999

Lorglath said:


> Nice selection! age those opus' and you will surely enjoy them!


Thanks for the advice. I don't want to ruin the experience, how long would you suggest?


----------



## barbourjay

nuke999 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I don't want to ruin the experience, how long would you suggest?


as long as you can withdstand not firing them up :tu

then dry box them for a day or so and fire em up.


----------



## aerochris

Here's one of those Anejo's you guys have been talking about. I just got it a few hours ago. I'm going to smoke it after dinner.


----------



## TripleF

Was out of town for my local B&M event last Thursday featuring La Flor Dominicana, but ran into the shop today to see if I could still get the Buy 3, Get 1 Free deal. I made it just in time and the shop owner not only gave my freebie he also tossed in another freebie.


----------



## rx2010

this is combined between saturday and today

gotta work within the B&M's limits :ss




I should add, I love my shop, not a penny over MSRP on any of those.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

aerochris said:


> Here's one of those Anejo's you guys have been talking about. I just got it a few hours ago. I'm going to smoke it after dinner.


Very nice. Make sure and post a review, even if a short one.


----------



## Opusfxd

I stopped by the B&M and asked which Opus X I should try that didn't need any aging. He gave me this one that has been sitting in their back locker for a year. The Anejo was on the to try list as was the Hemmingway. The others are a house brand rolled out of the Oliva factory I was told. Nice smoke (these are for a friend, when I deliver them I might review one - nudge nudge).


----------



## newcigarz

A box of LFD DL Hammers --- Split with some BOTLs here :tu


----------



## Golden_Frog

Bought a few new sticks today, none of which I have tried yet.


----------



## barbourjay

i'll post a review of the padron this week.


----------



## dayplanner

Golden_Frog said:


> Bought a few new sticks today, none of which I have tried yet.


Let me know what you think of the Gurkha Grand Age. I heard they were quite good from my B&M but I haven't tried them. I have two in my humi but no time to smoke a Churchill.

Soooo..smoke that one first


----------



## Golden_Frog

Going to be a month or so before I smoke any of these and I'm probably going to keep that Grand Age around for quite a while. Got it on CBid for $7. I paid $13 for that La Preferidos Platinum and thats the most expensive cigar i have. Except for maybe the ISOM H. Upmann magnum 46's I have. :dr


----------



## Dgar

Sorry about the poor pic, but just a little someting I picked up today.


----------



## newcigarz

Dgar said:


> Sorry about the poor pic, but just a little someting I picked up today.


You sir are officially on my List of people I am jealous of. Nice P/U, did they have any more? :ss


----------



## bigswol2

Dgar said:


> Sorry about the poor pic, but just a little someting I picked up today.


Oh my!


----------



## rack04

bigswol2 said:


> Oh my!


You can say that again. I've looked for these everywhere. Great pickup.


----------



## rack04

Dropped by the B&M tonight to pick up a couple of smokes I've been wanting to try. :tu


----------



## Darrell

Tapewormboy said:


> Pardon the dirty laundry on the floor.
> 
> Boxes of Anejos: #46, #48, #49, #77
> 
> Bolivar RCs on top since I got them the same day.


Geez man, next time pick your shitty drawls and dirty socks off the floor before snapping a pic. That's worse than the bare feet people include in pics. :r:r:r


----------



## physiognomy

Dgar said:


> Sorry about the poor pic, but just a little someting I picked up today.


That is a thing of beauty!!! Nice pickup there Dgar! I have one resting in my humi that was gifted to me at the first herf I attended. I haven't dared smoke it because I will prob. never see another :ss


----------



## neoflex

Darrell said:


> Geez man, next time pick your shitty drawls and dirty socks off the floor before snapping a pic. That's worse than the bare feet people include in pics. :r:r:r


That's because he had to fire the maid in order to score that kind of haul!:ro


----------



## neoflex

newcigarz said:


> A box of LFD DL Hammers --- Split with some BOTLs here :tu


Nice Pickup. Never heard of the Hammers. What are the dimensions on that stick?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

neoflex said:


> Nice Pickup. Never heard of the Hammers. What are the dimensions on that stick?


It's a box pressed 6.5" x 47.
I can't wait to try one.
:tu


----------



## newcigarz

Marlboro Cigars said:


> It's a box pressed 6.5" x 47.
> I can't wait to try one.
> :tu


Holt's exclusive size.


----------



## php007

Here is the December purchases, no more until March of next year. That's when the new limited edition Avo's will come out.

Pictures to follow soon.

10 Sharks
10 Hemingway Maduros
2 Boxes of Orignal Avo Limited Edition 75th 
Box of Work of Art Natural
Box of Work of Art Maduro
Box of Padron 80th
Box of Hoyo de Monterrey REGALOS Edición Limitada 2007 
Box of San Cristóbal de la Habana MURALLAS 
Box of Partagas Serie D No 4 
Box of Bolivar Royal Corona
Cabinet of Davidoff Royal Salomones

Paul.


----------



## njsarge54

Can't wait to try some of these sticks!!


----------



## Old Sailor

newcigarz said:


> A box of LFD DL Hammers --- Split with some BOTLs here :tu


 Man those look yummy, can't wait ta hear how they smoke.:tu


----------



## newcigarz

njsarge54 said:


> Can't wait to try some of these sticks!!


OOOhhh! Lanceros! Nice!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

neoflex said:


> That's because he had to fire the maid in order to score that kind of haul!:ro


I figured they were the clothes of the guy he just had to... um... convince to sell them to him.


----------



## newcigarz

php007 said:


> Here is the December purchases, no more until March of next year. That's when the new limited edition Avo's will come out.
> 
> Pictures to follow soon.
> 
> 10 Sharks
> 10 Hemingway Maduros
> 2 Boxes of Orignal Avo Limited Edition 75th
> Box of Work of Art Natural
> Box of Work of Art Maduro
> Box of Padron 80th
> Box of Hoyo de Monterrey REGALOS Edición Limitada 2007
> Box of San Cristóbal de la Habana MURALLAS
> Box of Partagas Serie D No 4
> Box of Bolivar Royal Corona
> Cabinet of Davidoff Royal Salomones
> 
> Paul.


Wow, Paul that is one heck of a list! Congrats! :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

php007 said:


> Here is the December purchases, no more until March of next year. That's when the new limited edition Avo's will come out.
> 
> Pictures to follow soon.
> 
> 10 Sharks
> 10 Hemingway Maduros
> 2 Boxes of Orignal Avo Limited Edition 75th
> Box of Work of Art Natural
> Box of Work of Art Maduro
> Box of Padron 80th
> Box of Hoyo de Monterrey REGALOS Edición Limitada 2007
> Box of San Cristóbal de la Habana MURALLAS
> Box of Partagas Serie D No 4
> Box of Bolivar Royal Corona
> Cabinet of Davidoff Royal Salomones
> 
> Paul.


Can't wait to see the pics.




njsarge54 said:


> Can't wait to try some of these sticks!!


Wow, that lancero sampler looks awesome!!
Nice haul..
:tu


----------



## rx2010

php007 said:


> Here is the December purchases, no more until March of next year. That's when the new limited edition Avo's will come out.
> 
> Pictures to follow soon.
> 
> 10 Sharks
> 10 Hemingway Maduros
> 2 Boxes of Orignal Avo Limited Edition 75th
> Box of Work of Art Natural
> Box of Work of Art Maduro
> Box of Padron 80th
> Box of Hoyo de Monterrey REGALOS Edición Limitada 2007
> Box of San Cristóbal de la Habana MURALLAS
> Box of Partagas Serie D No 4
> Box of Bolivar Royal Corona
> Cabinet of Davidoff Royal Salomones
> 
> Paul.


Holy shat!


----------



## Ratters

Camacho Corojo Maduro Toro
Camacho Triple Maduro 6/60
Camacho Triple Maduro 8/11
5 pack of Camacho El Legend-ario Maduro
Hoyo de Monterey Dark Sumatra sampler
Freebies of 5 pack Equus and four "National Brand Nicaragua" cigars.
I think those freebies would make some great gag bombs. :ss

BTW, if you're looking for the Triple Maduros, http://www.cigarwarehousehouston.com/ has pretty darned good prices on them. You do have to have a membership but it's only $20 and you get four pretty good cigars when you do it.


----------



## nosaj02

Yesterday and todays haul! The two Padron 80th Anniv. came in from MJM Fine Cigars yestersday thanks to barbourjay.

It was a torpedo day yesterday and short smoke today.

Oliva Series V Torp
AF Anejo Shark
Pepin JJ Maduro
Tatuaje Havana VI Aristas
Pepin 601 Black Torp
Padron 80th Anniversary

http://www.slide.com/s/tO5eISla6j_S6dodDy1Sfx4OcQwNy7mr?referrer=hlnk

I went searching for some WOAM and some 8-5-8 SGs but the place I went didnt have any WOAM and already sold the one box of SGs so I just bought the remaining 4 short stories.

http://www.slide.com/s/7LzioMVc2j89yzlHzDh7Ohc2-J8dPODk?referrer=hlnk


----------



## smitty

php007 said:


> Here is the December purchases, no more until March of next year. That's when the new limited edition Avo's will come out.
> 
> Pictures to follow soon.
> 
> 10 Sharks
> 10 Hemingway Maduros
> 2 Boxes of Orignal Avo Limited Edition 75th
> Box of Work of Art Natural
> Box of Work of Art Maduro
> Box of Padron 80th
> Box of Hoyo de Monterrey REGALOS Edición Limitada 2007
> Box of San Cristóbal de la Habana MURALLAS
> Box of Partagas Serie D No 4
> Box of Bolivar Royal Corona
> Cabinet of Davidoff Royal Salomones
> 
> Paul.


Holy crap.


----------



## taltos

Ratters said:


> Camacho Corojo Maduro Toro
> Camacho Triple Maduro 6/60
> Camacho Triple Maduro 8/11
> 5 pack of Camacho El Legend-ario Maduro
> Hoyo de Monterey Dark Sumatra sampler
> Freebies of 5 pack Equus and four "National Brand Nicaragua" cigars.
> I think those freebies would make some great gag bombs. :ss
> 
> BTW, if you're looking for the Triple Maduros, http://www.cigarwarehousehouston.com/ has pretty darned good prices on them. You do have to have a membership but it's only $20 and you get four pretty good cigars when you do it.


Try the Equus, you just might find as I did, that they are a great smoke.


----------



## 68TriShield

taltos said:


> Try the Equus, you just might find as I did, that they are a great smoke.


I agree Paul,tasty indeed...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

YUMMMMM
Camacho Triple Maduros.....:dr:dr:dr:dr

I just can't bring myself to buy a box


----------



## barbourjay

courtesy of a great BOTL here.


----------



## jpa0741

barbourjay said:


> courtesy of a great BOTL here.


Just when I think I have a problem, I see one of your post and know I have a long ways to go before I run with the BIG DOGS!


----------



## Dgar

[QUOTE courtesy of a great BOTL here.[/QUOTE]

Show off :tu

very nice pick up, you should be good on those sungrown wrappers for some time.


----------



## kas

barbourjay said:


> courtesy of a great BOTL here.


Holy cow, is that 2 cabs of 858 SG? I wish they'd show up around here. Would love to try one. Nice haul.


----------



## php007

I see the sun growns forund a good home to burn at.

Enjoy.


----------



## Old Sailor

Awesome sungrowns:tu:tu:tu


----------



## lynngod

My first C-Bid Winnings!!

Camacho 1962 Robusto
C.A.O. Black 'VR' Cathedral (5 pack)
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend GORILLA Maduro (5-Pack)
Vega Talanga Blanco Corona (5-Pack)


----------



## bobarian

Not much compared to those SG's but here is today's haul.


From Top Right: 
JdN Antano Lancero-CI
La Flor Dominicana DL Hammer-Split Thx newcigarz
Deal Extreme Lighters-7/$16dlvd
Van Dyk Perfectos-Clear Cubans!!!
Robert Burns Panatelas-More Clear Cubans. Thanks Hollywood!!
Ashton Ashtray- Free, Thanks newcigarz
Diablo Picante-CI
Oliva G Mad Special G-CI

And of course I stopped a the B&M and picked up some sticks for the Maduro Pass.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

bobarian said:


> Not much compared to those SG's but here is today's haul.
> 
> 
> From Top Right:
> JdN Antano Lancero-CI
> La Flor Dominicana DL Hammer-Split Thx newcigarz
> Deal Extreme Lighters-7/$16dlvd
> Van Dyk Perfectos-Clear Cubans!!!
> Robert Burns Panatelas-More Clear Cubans. Thanks Hollywood!!
> Ashton Ashtray- Free, Thanks newcigarz
> Diablo Picante-CI
> Oliva G Mad Special G-CI
> 
> And of course I stopped a the B&M and picked up some sticks for the Maduro Pass.


You got your hammers already!??
Lucky!!

Awesome haul too!!
:tu


----------



## newcigarz

Marlboro Cigars said:


> You got your hammers already!??
> Lucky!!
> 
> Awesome haul too!!
> :tu


Mail must be faster in Bob's end of the West Coast! :r


----------



## Ratters

newcigarz said:


> Mail must be faster in Bob's end of the West Coast! :r


Yeah, don't have all that crap weather the rest of you guys get.


----------



## nosaj02

barbourjay said:


> courtesy of a great BOTL here.


Ohh you bastage:dr nice haul! They be some good smokes (and hard to find )


----------



## Lorglath

Well I dove in and decided to try a few of the more rare cigars from the Arturo Fuente line. I found a place that would send me the following...











The box of Best Sellers had some markings on them that i was worried about. Went to the local B&M and he said that it was tooth and basically inward plume... so I got a great deal in getting a box of Best Sellers with plume! That is all!


----------



## Lorglath

By the way, sorry about the pics, they looked a lot better when I took them


----------



## Old Sailor

WOW:dr:dr


----------



## dayplanner

I went in to look for Sungrown Flor Fina 8-5-8's today but no luck 

Ended up with this instead.



Oliva Serie G robusto 
Oliva Serie G maduro torpedo
2x Fuente Double Chateau Fuente (black band)
Don Tomas Sun Grown Robusto.

I've never had any of these so I'm excited for them. I've never even heard of the Don Tomas but when I asked for the sungrown 8-5-8 my guy told me he didn't have them yet but this is a good sun grown stick for a very cheap price (under 3 bucks i think) so I'm excited to try it out.

I'm most excited for those fuentes. The black band makes me think of the King B. Are they from the same line?


----------



## DH01

Finally got my hands on some Anejos 50s and Sharks. Also got some Padron 26 and 64s


----------



## mastershogun

DH01 said:


> Finally got my hands on some Anejos 50s and Sharks. Also got some Padron 26 and 64s


Very nice!!! Sharks, 50's and annies... what more can you ask for :chk


----------



## pistol

Lorglath said:


> The box of Best Sellers had some markings on them that i was worried about. Went to the local B&M and he said that it was tooth and basically inward plume... so I got a great deal in getting a box of Best Sellers with plume! That is all!


Nice pickups! The guy told you that tooth was "inward plume?!" I don't know if I buy that!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Don Kiki Brown label Figurados and Padrom 80th


----------



## newcigarz

BamaDoc77 said:


> Padrom 80th


Oh Man Doc, you get taken! they should be Padrons! :r:r

J/K Nice p/u Doc! :ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane

BamaDoc77 said:


> Don Kiki Brown label Figurados and Padrom 80th


WOWZA!! :dr


----------



## bobarian

BamaDoc77 said:


> Don Kiki Brown label Figurados and Padrom 80th


WOW, Those are beautiful!!!:ss


----------



## mastershogun

BamaDoc77 said:


> Don Kiki Brown label Figurados and Padrom 80th


perfectos abound :chk
I'm looking forward to see the reviews on both smokes. 
Very nice :ss


----------



## bigswol2

barbourjay said:


> courtesy of a great BOTL here.


I think I'm gonna be sick....Great pickup!:tu


----------



## rx2010

so a buddy and I go to the shop today to pick up a couple Opus and a couple Anejos
Well, I got my opus, no problem, they still have a ton. However they were out of the Anejos except for the huge sizes which I haven't been impressed with in the past so I started perusing through some of the older cigars they had around and found some ageless (maybe 30+ yr old) Hoyo de Monterreys that the owner said he'd sell for 1.35 a piece if I bought em all (17). So I did and split em with my buddy. Then my friend starts chatting the owner up about maduro hemis and 858SGs and he walks us into the humidor, to the super secret ultra taped up box with the return address Newman Cigar co. and breaks the seal on both a box of 858 SG's and Hemi Signature Maduros. Sold us two a piece and we were on our way about 120 bucks later.


----------



## nosaj02

rx2010 said:


> so a buddy and I go to the shop today to pick up a couple Opus and a couple Anejos
> Well, I got my opus, no problem, they still have a ton. However they were out of the Anejos except for the huge sizes which I haven't been impressed with in the past so I started perusing through some of the older cigars they had around and found some ageless (maybe 30+ yr old) Hoyo de Monterreys that the owner said he'd sell for 1.35 a piece if I bought em all (17). So I did and split em with my buddy. Then my friend starts chatting the owner up about maduro hemis and 858SGs and he walks us into the humidor, to the super secret ultra taped up box with the return address Newman Cigar co. and breaks the seal on both a box of 858 SG's and Hemi Signature Maduros. Sold us two a piece and we were on our way about 120 bucks later.


The cello on the HDMs look so yellow. I bet they be some good smokes. Nice grab on the SGs. Im still on the hunt.


----------



## dayplanner

Yummy SG 8-5-8's. We're not getting them here in Iowa from what my B&M told me 

I bought some tatuaje's from Bamadoc and he threw in a few freebies.


----------



## physiognomy

Made my last high end Fuente purchase for the year over the weekend... prob. my last cigar purchase after tonight's online stuff :ss


----------



## Ratters

Advil said:


> Yummy SG 8-5-8's. We're not getting them here in Iowa from what my B&M told me
> 
> I bought some tatuaje's from Bamadoc and he threw in a few freebies.


 Wow, you sure aren't going small into this hobby. :ss

Did you ever try one of the Media Noches? I still haven't. Did you like it?


----------



## hova45

barbourjay said:


> courtesy of a great BOTL here.


Nice purchase, but what is the big deal with these 858 sungrowns, maybe its me because I only smoke cc's now and well I am on the path of the vintage cc's. for those of you that don't know what a cc is its a Canadian Classic. Any way please chime in and let me know what the big deal is with these 858 sg's


----------



## smokeyscotch

physiognomy said:


> Made my last high end Fuente purchase for the year over the weekend... prob. my last cigar purchase after tonight's online stuff :ss


Nice pic. You a photographer too? Nicely lit image.

:tu


----------



## dayplanner

Ratters said:


> Wow, you sure aren't going small into this hobby. :ss
> 
> Did you ever try one of the Media Noches? I still haven't. Did you like it?


Not yet man, I always let them rest for a long while after shipping. They basically froze outsize so I'm afraid they might be too dry.

It has been a while. Maybe tonight.

I'll smoke one if you do


----------



## rx2010

hova45 said:


> Nice purchase, but what is the big deal with these 858 sungrowns, maybe its me because I only smoke cc's now and well I am on the path of the vintage cc's. for those of you that don't know what a cc is its a Canadian Classic. Any way please chime in and let me know what the big deal is with these 858 sg's


mainly I think it's just that they're hard to find. I don't imagine they're much different from a chateau fuente SG or a King B or anything, more of a collector Item to most I bet.


----------



## hova45

rx2010 said:


> mainly I think it's just that they're hard to find. I don't imagine they're much different from a chateau fuente SG or a King B or anything, more of a collector Item to most I bet.


Figured that but for what they go for I can get some of those canadian classics.


----------



## rx2010

hova45 said:


> Figured that but for what they go for I can get some of those canadian classics.


I say get what makes ya happy

finding rarer fuentes gives me a greater sense of accomplishment than buying...verboden cigars that are readily available

however, some of those canadian cigars are hard to beat...


----------



## Sanitariumite

rx2010 said:


>


Damn...


----------



## physiognomy

smokeyscotch said:


> Nice pic. You a photographer too? Nicely lit image. :tu


Thanks for the compliment... Photography is a hobby for me & I like to take some cigar shots now & then. I wish I had more time to get out & shoot with some of my gear! One of these days...


----------



## JaVeCa

rx2010 said:


>


gotta stop keeping your cigars in the toilet...


----------



## rx2010

JaVeCa said:


> gotta stop keeping your cigars in the toilet...


go introduce yourself n00b


----------



## rx2010

Advil said:


> I'm most excited for those fuentes. The black band makes me think of the King B. Are they from the same line?


Yes, same deal, different size


----------



## moki

hova45 said:


> Figured that but for what they go for I can get some of those canadian classics.


They are $4.75 per cigar, $118.75 per box of 25 cigars... and believe it or not, some people like them better than some Canadian Classics.


----------



## rx2010

moki said:


> They are $4.75 per cigar, $118.75 per box of 25 cigars... and believe it or not, some people like them better than some Canadian Classics.


yeah, I payed 4.95 a stick, not too shabby


----------



## barbourjay

moki said:


> They are $4.75 per cigar, $118.75 per box of 25 cigars... and believe it or not, some people like them better than some Canadian Classics.


true, i do like them better than some Canadian classics and it's hard to find a canadian classic that is this good for the price i typically paid. they share a similiar profile as the cuban belicoso sun grown but you can still taste the 8-5-8 blend. i find them to be a very good smoke but there are other canadian classics i enjoy very much. there is also a rarity factor there. i actually enjoy tatuaje's and just about anything DPG is involved with right now than most of the fuente line. it's just fun to collect.


----------



## Tuxguy

Santa was shopping
View attachment 15577


----------



## dayplanner

Got my Joecigar bundle today!



I only am keeping 5 and already sent 5 to Jeff (heatmiser)

They'll be my first pepins so i'm excited


----------



## dantzig

Advil said:


> Got my Joecigar bundle today!
> 
> I only am keeping 5 and already sent 5 to Jeff (heatmiser)
> 
> They'll be my first pepins so i'm excited


Enjoy them!

Those were the last purchase that I received too. Except I couldn't control myself and bought 20 of them :ss


----------



## dayplanner

I wish I did too!! I had to part with 5 of them and I was really sad to see them go!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I tried to overdo it this time and got 30 of them.
I was kicking myself last time for only buying 10 of the Don Pepin Blue Generosas.
:tu


----------



## rx2010

well guys... I'm done for a while, my wife approved all of this (to my amazement), but I think my leash is about at its end for a while 









They're natural wrapper WOA's and a couple more Signature Maduros


----------



## barbourjay

i've yet to see any WOA's at all in the stores this season. only seen singles at tampa sweethearts, either way i think you made a good purchase.


----------



## rx2010

thanks, my shop has at least 2 more boxes

I was surprised to see them, had to nab one


----------



## JaVeCa

Niice,
How much did you tell her I owed you?

I'll have to sample those to make sure they're any good btw...


----------



## audilicious-cl

NC... well just ignore the ones on the right.



why does every large volume companies shipping methods suck? I just had to be the BTL.


----------



## rx2010

audilicious said:


> NC... well just ignore the ones on the right.


those look mm mm good


----------



## BamaDoc77

audilicious said:


> NC... well just ignore the ones on the right.
> 
> why does every large volume companies shipping methods suck? I just had to be the BTL.


Get some Dr. Cigar (cigar glue) and you are as good as new.


----------



## audilicious-cl

BamaDoc77 said:


> Get some Dr. Cigar (cigar glue) and you are as good as new.


Update: Not 2 hours later I've received an email back from TS taking care of the situation, excellent customer service!


----------



## mastershogun

audilicious said:


> NC... well just ignore the ones on the right.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The ones on the right aren't NC's! Looks like I'll have to confiscate them :ss


----------



## dayplanner

audilicious said:


> NC... well just ignore the ones on the right.


Are those centro fino number 60?

Love those!

I might go out and have one now


----------



## bigswol2

Santa came a little early!


----------



## rx2010

bigswol2 said:


> Santa came a little early!


good man, way to get those anejos :tu

enjoy the King B's!


----------



## barbourjay

so my b&m got some pepin samplers after they weren't sure they were getting them. i already ordered 2 but picked this one up today along with some other armaments. 



oh, if you want one of the samplers give mjmcigars a call. he's got a few in stock.


----------



## rx2010

vedy vedy nice!


----------



## vintagejc

I'm just about to pull the trigger. All of those pepin lancero's look amazing.


----------



## kevsays

QUOTE]

Please tell me where you got the "Between the Lines"... well done!


----------



## nosaj02

barbourjay said:


> so my b&m got some pepin samplers after they weren't sure they were getting them. i already ordered 2 but picked this one up today along with some other armaments.
> 
> oh, if you want one of the samplers give mjmcigars a call. he's got a few in stock.


Those Pepins look good. Id get one if they had them in different sizes.


----------



## Golden_Frog

nosaj02 said:


> Those Pepins look good. Id get one if they had them in different sizes.


Same here. Thats to much Pepin for one sitting. Every Pepin I have smoked has had a punch to it. But I haven't tried them all YET.


----------



## Made in Dade

barbourjay said:


> so my b&m got some pepin samplers after they weren't sure they were getting them. i already ordered 2 but picked this one up today along with some other armaments.
> 
> oh, if you want one of the samplers give mjmcigars a call. he's got a few in stock.


That's some good stuff right there bro. Please do a review on that Padilla 1948 on the left there.


----------



## rack04

barbourjay said:


> so my b&m got some pepin samplers after they weren't sure they were getting them. i already ordered 2 but picked this one up today along with some other armaments.
> 
> oh, if you want one of the samplers give mjmcigars a call. he's got a few in stock.


Great pickup. I really need to pick me up a box of those Angeles.


----------



## barbourjay

rack04 said:


> Great pickup. I really need to pick me up a box of those Angeles.


everything besides the angeles won't be around long enough for me to smoke them, christmas time at the forums you know. the angeles are great cigars, esspecially for under 100$ for the box. the padillia was given to me by the b&m owner so it will be re-gifted to someone else. coolest owner i've met. tight enough with his tatuaje rep to keep the guapos in stock at a very reasonable price. not to mention being on the east coast and carrying the west coast. can't say enough about him and his store but don't ask for anything fuente :tu


----------



## barbourjay

kevsays said:


> Please tell me where you got the "Between the Lines"... well done!


tampa sweethearts has them in stock for MSRP right now.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Here is my 20ct brick of Don Pepin Serie JJ's.
(I have 10 more sitting in my desktop).










Never knew they were a bundled cigar.
:r:tu


----------



## newcigarz

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Here is my 20ct brick of Don Pepin Serie JJ's.
> (I have 10 more sitting in my desktop).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never knew they were a bundled cigar.
> :r:tu


Nice Bundle there Mark! :tu


----------



## tandblov

Picked these up today:


----------



## barbourjay

great pickup :tu

can't wait for the naturals to come out.


----------



## nic

[No message]


----------



## LARAIDER

My Christmas present to myself before the kids got all my $.


----------



## rx2010

LARAIDER said:


> My Christmas present to myself before the kids got all my $.
> 
> View attachment 6322


bery bery nice


----------



## JCK

audilicious said:


> NC... well just ignore the ones on the right.
> 
> why does every large volume companies shipping methods suck? I just had to be the BTL.


that's quite a haul! nice... have you smoked any of those DP Lanceros yet?


----------



## JCK

Golden_Frog said:


> Same here. Thats to much Pepin for one sitting. Every Pepin I have smoked has had a punch to it. But I haven't tried them all YET.


I'm looking forward to trying one of those El Centurion Lanceros. I lit up a El Cent Belicoso the other night. Those are really starting to come along.


----------



## JCK

There really are some fantastic looking cigars floating in this thread now! Best thread ever.

Nice Pepin Bundle Mark.

tandblov.. the Padron's look fantastic!


----------



## Don Fernando

Stock photo ... 10 (all they had) of these luscious little lovelys sit at the local B&M with my name on them.

:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## mastershogun

monsoon said:


> Stock photo ... 10 (all they had) of these luscious little lovelys sit at the local B&M with my name on them.
> 
> :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


:dr :dr :dr :dr INDEED!


----------



## JCK

Doug is that the number 1?


----------



## weetone

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/

Saw these at a store at the mall, and I had to rescue them...stupid Canadian cigar prices :hn

There's a little bit of damage on the bottom, and all of them are in slightly rough shape...oh well.


----------



## denverdog

I love this time of year!


----------



## JCK

still some good looking davis


----------



## physiognomy

denverdog said:


> I love this time of year!


Sweet pickups there Jonas... Looks like you will be set for a while :ss


----------



## rx2010

denverdog said:


> I love this time of year!


I hate you:ss


----------



## bigswol2

Holy Mackeral!!



denverdog said:


> I love this time of year!


----------



## php007

monsoon said:


> Stock photo ... 10 (all they had) of these luscious little lovelys sit at the local B&M with my name on them.
> 
> :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


Ji,
Yes i't a No. 1 Classic.


----------



## php007

denverdog said:


> I love this time of year!


Very nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## Don Fernando

php007 said:


> Ji,
> Yes i't a No. 1 Classic.


Yes it is ..... err ..... Yes *they* are 



















They also had the new "Winston Churchill" Davidoff ... so I figure I'll give it a try ....

yummy yummy yummy yummy yummy


----------



## neoflex

denverdog said:


> I love this time of year!


Wow, you suck big time! I couldn't score Anejos other than 48s and 49s this year let alone full boxes of 77s. Nice pickup! No put some age on those bastages!


----------



## nosaj02

I trio of LFD Factory Press II Prensandos.

A question to those who have had these, are they supposed to feel a little loose and squishy?


----------



## neoflex

nosaj02 said:


> I trio of LFD Factory Press II Prensandos.
> 
> A question to those who have had these, are they supposed to feel a little loose and squishy?


Yes, These will have a little bounce to them on the tops and bottoms. I think it's just because they are just so wide and flat. Just guessing on the reason.


----------



## Kmachine

I just fell victim to the devil site for the 1st time... and I love it! Just a few 5ers to fill my starter humi. Just trying not to trip down the slope to my first box purchase. :r


----------



## rx2010

Kmachine said:


> I just fell victim to the devil site for the 1st time... and I love it! Just a few 5ers to fill my starter humi. Just trying not to trip down the slope to my first box purchase. :r


very nice pick ups!


----------



## Tuxguy

Kmachine said:


> I just fell victim to the devil site for the 1st time... and I love it! Just a few 5ers to fill my starter humi. Just trying not to trip down the slope to my first box purchase. :r


Sweet, the sun growns and the lot 23 are some of my fav's


----------



## audilicious-cl

khubli said:


> that's quite a haul! nice... have you smoked any of those DP Lanceros yet?


I have 2 boxes of the blue lanceros from puffnstuff, so I've had about 5 of those and they're excellent.

I have yet to dip into either box of the lancero sampler, I really can't wait to give them a whirl, and I don't know which to try first, the black, and jj maduro are calling my name, I hear it, it's a little high pitch and muted, but it's there.


----------



## mastershogun

monsoon said:


> Yes it is ..... err ..... Yes *they* are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also had the new "Winston Churchill" Davidoff ... so I figure I'll give it a try ....
> 
> yummy yummy yummy yummy yummy


Some sweet shots... make sure to do some reviews of both smokes :ss


----------



## Ratters

Well, the latest CB purchase, and hopefully last for awhile.:hn

Camacho Corojo Limited 8/22 (torpedo) and 12 Gurkha X-Fuerte Churchills. Not bad, both for $100 shipped. :ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh

denverdog said:


> I love this time of year!


Holy freaking crap!

A box of 50's, 48's and 77's!

Nice scores!


----------



## denverdog

Greerzilla said:


> Holy freaking crap!
> 
> A box of 50's, 48's and 77's!
> 
> Nice scores!


I gotta thank a fellow BOTL for the call. "Jonas, call this shop ASAP, they have ANEJO'S!!!!!!"

I called, my credit card yelled out in pain and I am happy. LOL


----------



## rx2010

denverdog said:


> I gotta thank a fellow BOTL for the call. "Jonas, call this shop ASAP, they have ANEJO'S!!!!!!"
> 
> I called, my credit card yelled out in pain and I am happy. LOL


so you bought them all before I could call


----------



## barbourjay

i forgot to clean my lens to excuse the blurry picture. 



still expecting a box of opus #4's and another box of sun growns (total of 4 this season). i'll probably sell of a lot of this stuff on here in 5ers (except for the opus). keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## rx2010

those 46's?


----------



## barbourjay

rx2010 said:


> those 46's?


yup :tu


----------



## nosaj02

barbourjay said:


> i forgot to clean my lens to excuse the blurry picture.
> 
> still expecting a box of opus #4's and another box of sun growns (total of 4 this season). i'll probably sell of a lot of this stuff on here in 5ers (except for the opus). keep your eyes peeled.


So you are the bastage buying up all the SGs!!!! Nice score though. My B&M had some Opus come in but I dont think Ill be pulling the trigger on those (hopefully)


----------



## rx2010

barbourjay said:


> yup :tu


that's it, I'm moving to Tampa after I'm finished with school


----------



## BamaDoc77

Ratters said:


> Well, the latest CB purchase, and hopefully last for awhile.:hn
> 
> Camacho Corojo Limited 8/22 (torpedo) and 12 Gurkha X-Fuerte Churchills. Not bad, both for $100 shipped. :ss


those camachos look plume-ified!:ss


----------



## barbourjay

probably the last box for me this year and for who knows how long. no confirmed releases means i might have to hang onto these :ss


----------



## hoosier

Yesterday, I picked up four AF Work of Art Maduros and the owner of the B&M sold me the Jose Seijas for five bucks and threw in the RyJ Cabinet Selection for free.


----------



## php007

Here is what has come in for this month so far.


----------



## dayplanner

oh. my. god.

i need to try a davidoff here soon.


----------



## nosaj02

I think I ruined my laptop drooling over your haul :dr



php007 said:


> Here is what has come in for this month so far.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

php007 said:


> Here is what has come in for this month so far.


Would've posted something sooner,
but fainted.
:r:dr:dr:dr:tu


----------



## rx2010

dear Lord that is outrageous


----------



## bobarian

rx2010 said:


> dear Lord that is outrageous


:tpd::tpd: Kinda makes me feel good when I look at my credit card bill.:tu
It could be much much worse.:ss Grats on all of the beautiful scores!:cb


----------



## Tuxguy

So whats it like to have the best of the best? :dr
Please tell me cause I will never know


----------



## GHC_Hambone

php007 said:


> Here is what has come in for this month so far.


Good thing you didn't go overboard this month . What are those perfecto shaped Davidoffs?


----------



## rgordin

bobarian said:


> :tpd::tpd: Kinda makes me feel good when I look at my credit card bill.:tu


:tpd:

And thanks. I can't wait to show my wife. My purchases dwarf in comparison (though I wish they didn't :tu)


----------



## ConMan

Holy Shit:dr


----------



## Artie97

I found this for you guys,

The new Davidoff Royal Salomones is the monarch of Davidoff
cigars. Its magisterial appearance alone lends it an air of authority: the 21-centimetre-extralong Salomones format with a 57 ring gauge possesses a slightly bulbous shape at the cigar’s lower end, and with this imposing size and shape, it is unique in the tobacco world. The format owes this distinctiveness to its production since only the four best Davidoff cigar rollers are permitted to handcraft the majestic cigar in the factory at Villa Gonzalez in the Dominican Republic. The result is a masterpiece of cigar roller craftsmanship.

The blend of tobaccos used in the Davidoff Royal Salomones consists of seven different topclass varieties, specially fermented and matured for at least seven years. Particularly stringent requirements are placed on the size and quality of the wrapper leaves ripened under the
Ecuadorian sun with the result that the available quantity is limited simply by nature. The binder leaf and filler tobaccos originate from the Dominican Republic, the country seized by Columbus in 1492 for the Spanish royal house. There they are grown exclusively on the best
soils of the Cibao Valley for this regal creation. Abundance of aroma, full flavour and medium strength are the charismatic attributes of this exceptional cigar which will provide aficionados with a multifaceted and unforgettable smoking experience.

The boxes, each containing 50 Davidoff Royal Salomones, are veritable treasure chests: while the exterior appearance delights the eye with its fine mahogany wood, the cigars inside rest individually in cedar wood, each bearing the golden inscription and a second exclusive Royal
Salomones band as insignia. This outstanding cigar will be available in a very limited edition from December 2007.

Davidoff Royal Salomones
Length 21 cm / 8 ¼ inches
Diameter 23 mm / 57 ring gauge
Wrapper leaf Ecuador Special Sun Grown
Binder leaf / Filler This tobacco blend consists of six different tobacco varieties from the
Dominican Republic


----------



## newcigarz

Artie97 said:


> The boxes, each containing 50 Davidoff Royal Salomones


50! Wow that box must have cost a pretty penny. Congrats! :tu


----------



## php007

newcigarz said:


> 50! Wow that box must have cost a pretty penny. Congrats! :tu


$2300.00 for the box.


----------



## barbourjay

so, not what i was expecting today but still a good shipment 



those last 3 "A's" helped me finish my box. now it's time for the long sleep an only to be opened once a year. here's the completed box


----------



## php007

Glad you were able to complete the box and thoes snugrown look very nice.


----------



## audilicious-cl

I want those Black tats!!!:dr


----------



## montecristo#2

A little birthday present to myself. :ss

Now I just need to buy one more to actually smoke. :hn  :r


----------



## volfan

montecristo#2 said:


> A little birthday present to myself. :ss
> 
> Now I just need to buy one more to actually smoke. :hn  :r


nice pickup Aaron.

scottie


----------



## 4WheelVFR

montecristo#2 said:


> A little birthday present to myself. :ss
> 
> Now I just need to buy one more to actually smoke. :hn  :r


Oh my goodness...:dr:dr:dr


----------



## duckmanco

^^^^ WOW, where do you even get those JJ maduros in the lancero by the box?????


----------



## audilicious-cl

well you order 5 samplers then you put each line in their own box.:tu

I thought my 2 boxes of blues and 2 samplers were enough.

mmm Lanceros, nice score!!


----------



## montecristo#2

audilicious said:


> well you order 5 samplers then you put each line in their own box.:tu
> 
> I thought my 2 boxes of blues and 2 samplers were enough.
> 
> mmm Lanceros, nice score!!


    

Man I am so glad I bought five of these, although I should have bought six. :hn :r :r

I only grabbed one box of the blue label lanceros from Al at PuffnStuff and have been kicking myself ever since. I wasn't going to let that happen again. 

If anyone has been thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these, I definitely recommend it. These cigars look and smell awesome!


----------



## ky toker

NC with Havana filler. An item I found for more of a collectible reason. Dublin style cigars shaped into pipes made in West Germany. I had seen these once before and had just run across these at a fair price, though one cigar is missing.


----------



## JCK

montecristo#2 said:


> A little birthday present to myself. :ss
> 
> Now I just need to buy one more to actually smoke. :hn  :r


Aaron.. That is quite impressive. Congrats!


----------



## newcigarz

4WheelVFR said:


> Oh my goodness...:dr:dr:dr


:tpd: That looks great!


----------



## oddball

[No message]


----------



## mastershogun

:chk Very, Very Nice :dr:dr:dr


----------



## aerochris

Today was a big haul for me. Check it out...


----------



## mastershogun

aerochris said:


> Today was a big haul for me. Check it out...


what's the bundle on the bottom right and the unbanded on the bottom left?


----------



## Tricker-cl

O pick me, pick me! I know what they are, because my bundle just showed up today as well. The magical cfo wheel of goodness! And the maduro perfecto that they threw in the box also.


----------



## rx2010

I picked these up today, went a little over budget, trying to make up the difference in the WTS forum
:dr


----------



## DH01

rx2010 said:


> I picked these up today, went a little over budget, trying to make up the difference in the WTS forum
> :dr


Nice pickups:dr:dr. where is this WTS forum you speak of? interested in some ESGs


----------



## duckmanco

These are not necessarily from ONE purchase, more like over the last month or so, which still this is pretty indulgent, even though its spread out over a month. I don't know why, but I love showing this off, even though most of you guys would consider these cheap smokes, to me they are heaven. 

The spoils from the last 30 days or so:



Is 4 boxes enough?



And just because these get no love by MANY of the full bodied cigar lovers, and I think they are awesome, they need their own shot.


----------



## barbourjay

first delivery this time around. few more expected :tu


----------



## Coz77

duckmanco said:


> These are not necessarily from ONE purchase, more like over the last month or so, which still this is pretty indulgent, even though its spread out over a month. I don't know why, but I love showing this off, even though most of you guys would consider these cheap smokes, to me they are heaven.
> 
> The spoils from the last 30 days or so:
> 
> Is 4 boxes enough?
> 
> And just because these get no love by MANY of the full bodied cigar lovers, and I think they are awesome, they need their own shot.


4 boxes of VL's...they really must be good :dr.

Wanna sell or trade any?? :ss


----------



## rx2010

barbourjay said:


> first delivery this time around. few more expected :tu


858 Rosado..???? :dr:dr:dr


----------



## mastershogun

barbourjay said:


> first delivery this time around. few more expected :tu


:r does it ever stop? :hn:chk


----------



## neoflex

barbourjay said:


> first delivery this time around. few more expected :tu


It's official. I don't like you either you bastid. :r:ss:tu


----------



## barbourjay

rx2010 said:


> 858 Rosado..???? :dr:dr:dr


yes it is. never had one before. more to come hopefully :tu


----------



## Ninja Vanish

Tatuaje West 


Courtesy of my pop.


----------



## rx2010

Ninja Vanish said:


> Tatuaje West
> 
> Courtesy of my pop.


niiiice

what a pop


----------



## worr lord

rx2010 said:


> niiiice
> 
> what a pop


Agreed. Awesome dad you've got there


----------



## Dgar

Wow never seen the 8-5-8 Rosado, nice find on a very rare cigar.

oh yeah that box of stogies dont look to shabby either.:tu


----------



## newcigarz

Wasn't planning on buying anything today. But when my B&M told me he got a shipment in, I figured it might cheer me up.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

newcigarz said:


> Wasn't planning on buying anything today. But when my B&M told me he got a shipment in, I figured it might cheer me up.


The pic alone put a smile on my face :tu


----------



## alfbacca

After reading the 'your go-to maduro's' post, I had to get out and hit my B&M. I've never had any of these except for the Illusione which are incredible! I know not all of these are maduros and I especially couldn't resist the wrapper from the RC184 shinning at me :dr 

Oliva G Maduro Robusto
Illusione 2 Belicoso
Tatuaje Reserva J21
AF 8-5-8 Maduro
Oliva V Lancero
Tatuaje RC184


Then when I got home, I noticed my Christmas present to myself had arrived:

2 Tatuaje Noellas
2 Tatuaje Black

BTW, a big thanks to Dan and everyone at New Havana cigars for the quick service, and immaculate packaging :tu


----------



## dayplanner

newcigarz said:


> Wasn't planning on buying anything today. But when my B&M told me he got a shipment in, I figured it might cheer me up.


What tin is that? I grabbed a tin of Perf X the other day


----------



## newcigarz

Advil said:


> What tin is that? I grabbed a tin of Perf X the other day


Reserva de Chateau :tu


----------



## Ninja Vanish

worr lord said:


> Agreed. Awesome dad you've got there


Well, ya'll probably know him as The Kid, or maybe "Sweetie" or SvilleKid. And technically, half of those tats belong to him. I'm still trying to figure out how many of his half I'm gonna smoke before he gets them. xD


----------



## Dgar

I sure enjoy checking out this thread, lots of guys getting some great smokes this Christmas.


----------



## Mtmouse

Picked up a box of Fonseca Cubano Limitados Torps. at the Fonseca Event today. They had a deal buy a box get 8 free cigars.

A couple CAO America Anthems and Don Pepin Garcia JJ's from the CI sale the other week.


----------



## williegstyles

I've been good to myself this Christmas 2.5 boxes of Sharks..1.5 boxes of 50's (one of which is en route)...1.5 boxes of 46's...2 boxes of WOAM...1 box of Hemi Sig Maddies...18 Opus pet lanceros (en route to another botl)...and 10 Opus #4's!


----------



## williegstyles

williegstyles said:


> I've been good to myself this Christmas 2.5 boxes of Sharks..1.5 boxes of 50's (one of which is en route)...1.5 boxes of 46's...2 boxes of WOAM...1 box of Hemi Sig Maddies...18 Opus pet lanceros (en route to another botl)...and 10 Opus #4's!


I have **** to share just cant figure out how to get the pics uploaded.


----------



## rx2010

williegstyles said:


> I have **** to share just cant figure out how to get the pics uploaded.


make a free photobucket account

it's what I use, it must be idiot proof


----------



## DH01

WHOA! that's a nice haul Willie. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## rgordin

williegstyles said:


> I've been good to myself this Christmas 2.5 boxes of Sharks..1.5 boxes of 50's (one of which is en route)...1.5 boxes of 46's...2 boxes of WOAM...1 box of Hemi Sig Maddies...18 Opus pet lanceros (en route to another botl)...and 10 Opus #4's!


So that's why I couldn't find any :tu


----------



## williegstyles

rgordin said:


> So that's why I couldn't find any :tu


It wasn't me...I didnt do any shopping in DC...Yet!


----------



## sames

Got a few dollars together and got this.


----------



## gvarsity

rx2010 said:


> so a buddy and I go to the shop today to pick up a couple Opus and a couple Anejos
> Well, I got my opus, no problem, they still have a ton. However they were out of the Anejos except for the huge sizes which I haven't been impressed with in the past so I started perusing through some of the older cigars they had around and found some ageless (maybe 30+ yr old) Hoyo de Monterreys that the owner said he'd sell for 1.35 a piece if I bought em all (17). So I did and split em with my buddy. Then my friend starts chatting the owner up about maduro hemis and 858SGs and he walks us into the humidor, to the super secret ultra taped up box with the return address Newman Cigar co. and breaks the seal on both a box of 858 SG's and Hemi Signature Maduros. Sold us two a piece and we were on our way about 120 bucks later.


Love the ancient Hoyos picture. I started smoking cigars smoking Hoyos and HDM Excaliburs in the 80's and those are probably close in vintage to the ones I had when I started smoking. What a trip. Just really took me back for a second. I hope they are good. Post a review when you smoke one.


----------



## barbourjay

todays delivery


----------



## JCK

Jeremy.. It's sickening.. Where do you find all these boxes?


----------



## rx2010

khubli said:


> Jeremy.. It's sickening.. Where do you find all these boxes?


I think he's sleeping with Darlene


----------



## rx2010

gvarsity said:


> Love the ancient Hoyos picture. I started smoking cigars smoking Hoyos and HDM Excaliburs in the 80's and those are probably close in vintage to the ones I had when I started smoking. What a trip. Just really took me back for a second. I hope they are good. Post a review when you smoke one.


well, I'm 23, and the guys at the shop say they're older than I am, so they may very well be of the same vintage

I will post a review once I have the proper amount of time to sit down and smoke all of one


----------



## barbourjay

rx2010 said:


> I think he's sleeping with Darlene


:r no. honsetly this was from another member here who helped me out. just the right place at the right time with cash and you are all set. i have another box of PL's on the way. now if i could only get more than 14 of the double robustos and i'd be happy :ss


----------



## tedski

barbourjay said:


> i have another box of PL's on the way. now if i could only get more than 14 of the double robustos and i'd be happy :ss


Based on past posts, I have to ask ...

Do you mean 14 *boxes* of the Dbl Robustos?


----------



## barbourjay

tedski said:


> Based on past posts, I have to ask ...
> 
> Do you mean 14 *boxes* of the Dbl Robustos?


rofl, i wish. that would be a wet dream! nah just 14 singles is all i could find. getting just one box would be awesome but they seem to be very limited.


----------



## BamaDoc77

barbourjay said:


> rofl, i wish. that would be a wet dream! nah just 14 singles is all i could find. getting just one box would be awesome but they seem to be very limited.


I somehow think he means 14 boxes, regardless of what he says.......just a guess:tu
PS: got the sharks and anejos.


----------



## barbourjay

BamaDoc77 said:


> I somehow think he means 14 boxes, regardless of what he says.......just a guess:tu
> PS: got the sharks and anejos.


awesome, where's the pics?????


----------



## BamaDoc77

barbourjay said:


> awesome, where's the pics?????


james has got the gars now......he has no camera.


----------



## barbourjay

BamaDoc77 said:


> james has got the gars now......he has no camera.


:r i thought he was the rich one???


----------



## dantzig

My credit card hates me.


----------



## Darrell

dantzig said:


> My credit card hates me.


But, Rocky Patel loves you. :r


----------



## barbourjay

dantzig said:


> My credit card hates me.


that's a pretty sick pick up. enjoy them!


----------



## dantzig

dantzig said:


> My credit card hates me.


Oh, I forgot to add










They cost me a little more than they probably should have, but only one B&M in town has this stuff so what else am I supposed to do? :r


----------



## CCCigar

Whole lotta cheapies. $59.00 for the lot including shipping. Thanks a lot C-Bid :hn


----------



## nosaj02

A trade and yesterdays haul. Finally got some WOAMs.
Bottom is a Padilla 1948, Don Carlos, 3 power rangers and the robusto tin.


----------



## DH01

My modest pickup:ss.


----------



## barbourjay

DH01 said:


> My modest pickup:ss.


not modest if you ask me, great pickup :tu


----------



## dayplanner

Merry Xmas to ME!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Advil said:


> Merry Xmas to ME!


:tu Yummy!


----------



## barbourjay

some christmas presents arrived today also. dan at newhavana is an awesome guy also. got my free hat and a cutter from him along with the blacks. some OPUS Petite lancero pr0n also. this plus the other box should hold me for a while.


----------



## constant tilt

dont know if I can compete with barbourjay's post but this is what i ended up getting with my massive christmas bonus of 100 dollars. lol


----------



## dayplanner

barbourjay said:


> some christmas presents arrived today also. dan at newhavana is an awesome guy also. got my free hat and a cutter from him along with the blacks. some OPUS Petite lancero pr0n also. this plus the other box should hold me for a while.


Oh my god. I have THREE pl's haha.

Enjoy em!


----------



## Darrell

barbourjay said:


> some christmas presents arrived today also. dan at newhavana is an awesome guy also. got my free hat and a cutter from him along with the blacks. some OPUS Petite lancero pr0n also. this plus the other box should hold me for a while.


You make me ****ing sick. :tg 

:r:r:r


----------



## jjefrey

Darrell said:


> You make me ****ing sick. :tg


I think somebody's jealous.


----------



## neoflex

It's no wonder why I can't find any Opus or 8-5-8 Sungrowns you pr*ck! You bought every last one of them. J/K, not really a fan of Opus anyway so buy as much as you like of those. Just don't start hogging up all the Tats now.:r Seriously though, Nice Score! You never cease to amaze me buddy. Somebody definatly likes you.:tu


----------



## dantzig

barbourjay said:


> some christmas presents arrived today also. dan at newhavana is an awesome guy also. got my free hat and a cutter from him along with the blacks. some OPUS Petite lancero pr0n also. this plus the other box should hold me for a while.


That's a Petite Lancero orgy :r

I'm glad you're not letting the ones I sent you get lonely!


----------



## Darrell

jjefrey said:


> I think somebody's jealous.


Quiet you.


----------



## Sir Ashton

constant tilt said:


> dont know if I can compete with barbourjay's post but this is what i ended up getting with my massive christmas bonus of 100 dollars. lol


I think you did pretty well with $100. Nice sticks there, brother!


----------



## barbourjay

dantzig said:


> That's a Petite Lancero orgy :r
> 
> I'm glad you're not letting the ones I sent you get lonely!


they have another sealed box to be joined with. did i mention i love PL's :r

they all look beautiful together don't they?


----------



## nosaj02

Nice haul Jeremy. I see you worked some magic to get some extra Blacks. I was trying to do the same but they were sold out.



barbourjay said:


> some christmas presents arrived today also. dan at newhavana is an awesome guy also. got my free hat and a cutter from him along with the blacks. some OPUS Petite lancero pr0n also. this plus the other box should hold me for a while.


----------



## barbourjay

nosaj02 said:


> Nice haul Jeremy. I see you worked some magic to get some extra Blacks. I was trying to do the same but they were sold out.


they've had them twice in stock. i got in on both orders but gifted 3 away to other people who were interested in them. it'd be nice to get a bundle :tu


----------



## rx2010

barbourjay said:


> it'd be nice to get a bundle :tu


I think I might have to risk sleeping on the couch for a while when those hit the shelves..


----------



## MrGudgeon

Here is my Christmas haul from atlantic. Came in on X-mas eve....phew!








-Box of Sancho Panza Double Maduros
-5er of Oliva Series V Lancero
-5er of JDN Antano Robustos
-5er of RP Edge Maduro
-4 pack of Padron 2000
-Single Ashton VSG


----------



## barbourjay

todays pick ups. box of petite lanceros and about half a box of robustos.


----------



## jpa0741

barbourjay said:


> some christmas presents arrived today also. dan at newhavana is an awesome guy also. got my free hat and a cutter from him along with the blacks. some OPUS Petite lancero pr0n also. this plus the other box should hold me for a while.


You are my hero! I really need to find some more of those blacks, they are sooooo good.:tu


----------



## dayplanner

barbourjay said:


> todays pick ups. box of petite lanceros and about half a box of robustos.


*droooooollllll*

damn you jeremy. you make me want to get more petite lanceros (or any opus for that matter) every day. but i'm broke and i only have three!


----------



## BamaDoc77

jpa0741 said:


> You are my hero! I really need to find some more of those blacks, they are sooooo good.:tu


I will trade you 1 kidney for a tatuaje black....LMK


----------



## newcigarz

BamaDoc77 said:


> I will trade you 1 kidney for a tatuaje black....LMK


Doc would that be one your kidneys or one of your patients? :r


----------



## barbourjay

BamaDoc77 said:


> I will trade you 1 kidney for a tatuaje black....LMK


deal :ss

wonder what i could get on the black market?


----------



## hova45

barbourjay said:


> deal :ss
> 
> wonder what i could get on the black market?


about 100-250K let me know ill hook you up with some contacts for a small fee offcourse.:ss:chk


----------



## barbourjay

hova45 said:


> about 100-250K let me know ill hook you up with some contacts for a small fee offcourse.:ss:chk


craigslist/ebay doesn't count


----------



## hova45

barbourjay said:


> craigslist/ebay doesn't count


Don't use those buddy, remember I work for big brother so am always watching you.


----------



## newcigarz

hova45 said:


> about 100-250K let me know ill hook you up with some contacts for a small fee offcourse.:ss:chk


You're scaring me Joey. :hn


----------



## BamaDoc77

Damn, I sold 3 patients kidneys on ebay already.....YOU HAVE TO STATE, "these are for collectible puroses only, not to be smoked/consumed"

:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## hova45

newcigarz said:


> You're scaring me Joey. :hn


Be very, very afraid Tony.


----------



## dayplanner

I'll give you BOTH my kidneys for a box of PL's!

A lung too if you really want it.

And even a....nostril!


----------



## barbourjay

Advil said:


> A lung too if you really want it.
> 
> And even a....nostril!


coming from you i don't think either one of these are worth very much :r


----------



## barbourjay

opus double robusto's came in today, still need more :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

barbourjay said:


> opus double robusto's came in today, still need more :tu


Seriously.....what do you do with all these Opus?


----------



## barbourjay

Mr.Maduro said:


> Seriously.....what do you do with all these Opus?


smoke em :ss

eventually that is. the more i have the more that goes into long term storage for aging.


----------



## JCK

Jeremy, I'd be really impressed if you could get all your Opus and Anejos in one picture. I think that'd be the end of me


----------



## Darrell

barbourjay said:


> opus double robusto's came in today, still need more :tu


:tg :tg :tg


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> Seriously.....what do you do with all these Opus?


:tpd:



khubli said:


> Jeremy, I'd be really impressed if you could get all your Opus and Anejos in one picture.


:tpd: I'd be interested in seeing that as well.


----------



## barbourjay

khubli said:


> Jeremy, I'd be really impressed if you could get all your Opus and Anejos in one picture. I think that'd be the end of me


i pretty much sold all the anejos i had (check the holiday sales threads for the full count) but let me see what i can do.


----------



## hova45

barbourjay said:


> coming from you i don't think either one of these are worth very much :r


We can still get something for them


----------



## barbourjay

hova45 said:


> We can still get something for them


negotiations have commenced :ss

here's a pic of the opus and the box of 46's and 77's. i only kept two boxes of anejos out of the 10 or so i got this season. all the rest was distributed here. i had a 3 more boxes of SG's also that went out too.


----------



## dayplanner

khubli said:


> Jeremy, I'd be really impressed if you could get all your Opus and Anejos in one picture. I think that'd be the end of me


I was thinking this exact same thing last night!

Do it Jeremy!!!

Nevermind I was one minute too late.

i'm going to drool some more now.


----------



## JCK

now that is quite impressive.


----------



## barbourjay

oh and this was one shipment that went out. forgot i had this picture one of those SG boxes was Ji's


----------



## newcigarz

barbourjay said:


> here's a pic of the opus and the box of 46's and 77's. i only kept two boxes of anejos out of the 10 or so i got this season. all the rest was distributed here. i had a 3 more boxes of SG's also that went out too.


So you pretty much sell most of what you collect?


----------



## JCK

Ji who? there's another? I"m gonna track him down and flog him for using my name.! hah.. j/k. thanks for the SGs Jeremy


----------



## barbourjay

newcigarz said:


> So you pretty much sell most of what you collect?


nah i collect what i know i'm going to keep and buy the others if the price is good for people here that have a hard time getting it or getting it at a reasonable price.


----------



## newcigarz

barbourjay said:


> nah i collect what i know i'm going to keep and buy the others if the price is good for people here that have a hard time getting it or getting it at a reasonable price.


Ahh, I got it. Well good luck with your collection.


----------



## Darrell

Here is my latest. Nothing close to Jeremy's pick ups. :tg










3 Tatuaje RC184, 2 Tatuaje Especials, 3 Tatuaje Reserva J21, 2 Anejos "sharks". :tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Darrell said:


> Here is my latest. Nothing close to Jeremy's pick ups. :tg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Tatuaje RC184, 2 Tatuaje Especials, 3 Tatuaje Reserva J21, 2 Anejos "sharks". :tu


Duuude..... lemme know how those RC's smoke. I'm dying to get my hands on one.


----------



## barbourjay

Darrell said:


> Here is my latest. Nothing close to Jeremy's pick ups. :tg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Tatuaje RC184, 2 Tatuaje Especials, 3 Tatuaje Reserva J21, 2 Anejos "sharks". :tu


great pickup! we share a lot of the same taste!

BTW, i've had a couple RC's so far (same size) and they have all been long but very good smokes. the J21 are great also.


----------



## jpa0741

Darrell said:


> Here is my latest. Nothing close to Jeremy's pick ups. :tg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Tatuaje RC184, 2 Tatuaje Especials, 3 Tatuaje Reserva J21, 2 Anejos "sharks". :tu


Nice pickups, looks like you have very good taste.:tu


----------



## williegstyles

williegstyles said:


> I have **** to share just cant figure out how to get the pics uploaded.


As promised...Hope this works after signing up with photobucket!

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg99/williegstyles/017.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg99/williegstyles/021.jpg


----------



## dayplanner

williegstyles said:


> As promised...Hope this works after signing up with photobucket!
> 
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg99/williegstyles/017.jpg
> 
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg99/williegstyles/021.jpg


If you EVER have any Fuentes overflowing and need to get rid of some, let me know, I'm always short!!!


----------



## neoflex

Have I ever mentioned that I Love and Hate this thread all at the same time.:r


----------



## TripleF

:tpd: Amen brother!!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Not much, but it's the steady flow that fills the cooler.......


----------



## acruce

If you don't mind me asking what would a box like that cost? It Looks like gold!!:ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu

acruce said:


> If you don't mind me asking what would a box like that cost? It Looks like gold!!:ss


Which? Mine?


----------



## JaKaAch

Here is my latest. I am now officially looking for a bigger cooler:hn
The 5er of Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic from a split by billybarue.
Thanks Joe!!
And then a box of Rocky Patel sun grown Toro's from Addiction. Thanks Bryan.
The LaFlor Dominican sampler I picked up last Thursday from Centro Cigars, a great B&M in Lawrence Kansas.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

williegstyles said:


> As promised...Hope this works after signing up with photobucket!
> 
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg99/williegstyles/017.jpg
> 
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg99/williegstyles/021.jpg


Very nice!


----------



## czartim

JaKaAch said:


> Here is my latest. I am now officially looking for a bigger cooler:hn
> The 5er of Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic from a split by billybarue.
> Thanks Joe!!
> And then a box of Rocky Patel sun grown Toro's from Addiction. Thanks Bryan.
> The LaFlor Dominican sampler I picked up last Thursday from Centro Cigars, a great B&M in Lawrence Kansas.


I have not yet seen that LaFlor sampler. Nice presentation.


----------



## rx2010

among a few other purchases of singles and such, here are a few fivers I've recently picked up from Newhavanacigars.com. Very nice operation, as you can see everything is shipped sealed, and with a humipak, he even threw in a free Tatuaje hat


----------



## JaVeCa

Nice desk!:tu


----------



## njsarge54

rx2010 said:


> among a few other purchases of singles and such, here are a few fivers I've recently picked up from Newhavanacigars.com. Very nice operation, as you can see everything is shipped sealed, and with a humipak, he even threw in a free Tatuaje hat


My mouth is watering just looking at those!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Zona del Este:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Ratters

These came in the mail a couple days ago. :ss


----------



## williegstyles

Ratters said:


> These came in the mail a couple days ago. :ss


I luv me sum Camachos..especially the Diplomas!


----------



## nosaj02

Ratters said:


> These came in the mail a couple days ago. :ss


Nice haul. I see that you favor Camachos. If you ever get the chance, I recommend you try the limited harvest. IMHO it is hands down one of the best Camacho cigars out there.


----------



## Ratters

nosaj02 said:


> Nice haul. I see that you favor Camachos. If you ever get the chance, I recommend you try the limited harvest. IMHO it is hands down one of the best Camacho cigars out there.


I've never seen that one. Do you have a link?


----------



## nosaj02

Ratters said:


> I've never seen that one. Do you have a link?


They are made specifically for the B&M I go to.

https://www.smokeinn.com/eshop/camacho-limited-harvest.html


----------



## cricky101

These came in today:




The only I've tried are the Zona del Este and the DPG blues. I may have to try the 601 maduro or the DPG JJ maduro tonight. :tu I don't know anything about the La Princesa de Cuba (torpedos) or the Cocineros, but have heard good things about the rest.


----------



## hova45

barbourjay said:


> nah i collect what i know i'm going to keep and buy the others if the price is good for people here that have a hard time getting it or getting it at a reasonable price.


Jay you are a good Botl here is some RG actually it says I have given you to much....lol to spread the love


----------



## barbourjay

thanks for the compliment joey. hopefully i still have this luxury for a while. latest opus delivery, who says they don't come in SLB's anymore?? :r


----------



## rx2010

I have one of those boxes...

but I bought it empty


----------



## duckmanco

cricky101 said:


> These came in today:
> 
> The only I've tried are the Zona del Este and the DPG blues. I may have to try the 601 maduro or the DPG JJ maduro tonight. :tu I don't know anything about the La Princesa de Cuba (torpedos) or the Cocineros, but have heard good things about the rest.


the 601 and the jj maduro are great smokes. The 601 is a little straightforward for the money but great anyway. And not to threadjack but I am replying to this thread using my iPod touch. This thing is unreal.


----------



## dayplanner

Wow Jeremy! I had no idea they came in boxes like that. Why do they ship like that?


----------



## rx2010

Advil said:


> Wow Jeremy! I had no idea they came in boxes like that. Why do they ship like that?


stock boxes to replenish the dress boxes


----------



## barbourjay

exactly, i have some more that need to be picked up tomorrow and we'll see what they were shipped in but i believe it's the same thing. technically they are suppose to destroy those boxes i believe.


----------



## rx2010

I was able to get an empty xXx box for a buck at one of the shops here

(they won't sell me the dress boxes though )


----------



## physiognomy

I swore no more Fuentes, but I couldn't resist picking up a few of these today







The b&m also had Masterpiece maduros... I didn't get any because I don't think they would fit in my humi :ss


----------



## JCK

It's been a minute since I've posted any new purchases in here. Here's one I thought was worth sharing. I picked 2 of these up tonight. I'm keeping one, the 2nd is spoken for. A Cameroon, Oscuro Natural, and Natural Lancero Culebra. Only 100 made.


----------



## icehog3

khubli said:


> It's been a minute since I've posted any new purchases in here. Here's one I thought was worth sharing. I picked 2 of these up tonight. I'm keeping one, the 2nd is spoken for. A Cameroon, Oscuro Natural, and Natural Lancero Culebra. Only 100 made.


Pretty cool Ji!


----------



## barbourjay

awesome pickup JI, really awesome is how limited those are :tu


----------



## Dgar

[/QUOTE]

Great pic!!! I need to really brush up on my photography, some of you guys are taking some great shots.

Oh yeah.... not bad smokes either, those Hemi Maduro look great, I was gifted quite a few this year thanks to kind BOLTL. Jay Barb.


----------



## OilMan

physiognomy said:


> I swore no more Fuentes, but I couldn't resist picking up a few of these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The b&m also had Masterpiece maduros... I didn't get any because I don't think they would fit in my humi :ss


:drThose look amazing, I will have to start the hunt for some:dr


----------



## dayplanner

Got a fiver of monte whites. Now I can finally justify lighting up the one Ji gave me 
I was afraid I'd smoke it, love it, and never be able to get em again.


----------



## Bax

Those Monte Whites are tasty.


----------



## MarkinCA

Very nice pickup on the Monte Whites Advil...:cb


----------



## dayplanner

Thanks 

Question: these are raising the humidity of my tupperdor a lot. What should I do to dry them out? I have them in a ziplick overnight. Is that a good idea or not?


----------



## montecristo#2

Advil said:


> Thanks
> 
> Question: these are raising the humidity of my tupperdor a lot. What should I do to dry them out? I have them in a ziplick overnight. Is that a good idea or not?


What is the humidity like in your area? If it is not too low or too high, I would just leave them out for a day or two to let them dry out a little. Depending on the size of your tupperdor, a couple of really moist cigars can really mess up the RH.

Do you add any cedar to your tupperdor setup? I actually store new addition I am planning on smoking relatively soon in a tupperdor, but I put them in an empty box inside the piece of tupperware. I have found this helps stabilize the RH inside the container.


----------



## rx2010

montecristo#2 said:


> Do you add any cedar to your tupperdor setup? I actually store new addition I am planning on smoking relatively soon in a tupperdor, but I put them in an empty box inside the piece of tupperware. I have found this helps stabilize the RH inside the container.


:tpd: I was at one of my shops yesterday and saw some paper thin cedar sheets and other cedar pieces in the humidor while purusing the cigars. The owner gave me 4 of the sheets for my coolers no problem, you might try asking your guy if they have any spare cedar from boxes you could have for your tupp


----------



## dayplanner

montecristo#2 said:


> What is the humidity like in your area? If it is not too low or too high, I would just leave them out for a day or two to let them dry out a little. Depending on the size of your tupperdor, a couple of really moist cigars can really mess up the RH.
> 
> Do you add any cedar to your tupperdor setup? I actually store new addition I am planning on smoking relatively soon in a tupperdor, but I put them in an empty box inside the piece of tupperware. I have found this helps stabilize the RH inside the container.


I have a small sheet of cedar in mine. It's a very small tupperdor so I think it's enough. It's just temporary until my new humidor arrives on the 9th.

I don't know what the RH is here so I put them in a ziplock bag from casa fuente with the slider, and I left the slider a tiny but open so some air can go in and out and dry them out a bit.

I checked weather.com and it says that the RH is 89% outside. but I don't know about in here.


----------



## montecristo#2

Advil said:


> Thanks
> 
> Question: these are raising the humidity of my tupperdor a lot. What should I do to dry them out? I have them in a ziplick overnight. Is that a good idea or not?


You know, this actually got me thinking. I am not sure if this was posted on CS and should probably get its own thread, but some of the boxes of the El Centurions had a real moisture problem. They didn't cure the cedar blocks on the inside correctly. When I opened one of my boxes, the cigars had a fine layer of mold on the cello, luckily the cigars were just fine. I check them every couple of weeks to make sure and nothing has come back.

The cedar blocks on the inside were moist to the touch. When I put them inside one of my large tupperdors, the RH shot up into the 80s! I had to remove all the cedar blocks from the inside (I threw them out) and dry out the box for 3-4 days just to get the RH down. Then I put them into a tupperdor with completely dry beads. After about a week, it was finally back to normal.

If anyone has a unopen box, you might want to open it to give them a check.


----------



## dayplanner

I came up with a possible solution, but I'm looking for approval from my BOTLs. I'm thinking of just putting a bottlecap or small cello tube full of dry beads in the bag along with the smokes for a few days. They're 65% beads and I have an extra half pound sitting here waiting for my new humi to arrive.

Good idea?


----------



## dayplanner

Barbourjay (booger) is my hero.
I love him with all my heart.


I got an empty PL box, and 12 PL's that were in there. I'm determined to do whatever I can to fill the box with the 32 that it normally ships with before I smoke any!

Well...maybe ONE!


----------



## Mark THS

Nice pickup, Advil


----------



## JCK

Good looking Fuentes Abdul! Good luck on your quest for PLs


----------



## nosaj02

Nice pick up! I now have a new quest of finding some PLs


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

My first box!

























Got it less than 24 hours off of the truck... My local B&M emailed me that they came in, and asked if I wanted the box of Fabulosos... I, of course, said 'hell yes'

Should have plenty of time to age!


----------



## JCK

what a great looking first box! congrats


----------



## mitro

khubli said:


> what a great looking first box! congrats


Yup! Thats a drooler! :dr


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Nice pick up Ted!
Those look AWESOME!!!!!:dr:dr:dr


----------



## dayplanner

Ted! Those look amazing!

Light one up and review it for us!


----------



## Dgar

That box of San Cristobals looks nice! enjoy!


----------



## dayplanner

Got that torano deal from CI today.


----------



## JCK

Abdul.. the slope does not exist for you. I'd say you're in free-fall... Better buy a cooler now!


----------



## heatmiser

Advil said:


> Got that torano deal from CI today.


You're going to like those Abdul. Good stuff. Nice new humidor as well! Cool chicks rule!


----------



## newcigarz

Really excited about this one! ***Thanks Ji***


----------



## JCK

Glad to see you received it well Tony!


----------



## denverdog

newcigarz said:


> Really excited about this one!


:dr Very Nice!


----------



## mitro

:dr:dr:dr

Awesome!


----------



## dayplanner

khubli said:


> Abdul.. the slope does not exist for you. I'd say you're in free-fall... Better buy a cooler now!


Yes, the slope went vertical. Wait til you see what arrives tomorrow 

These arrived today after a short problem. The UPS guy delivered to the wrong house, but they drove over here and dropped them off for me. Thumbs up to nice people!









Once I get this new humi seasoned and settled down.... it's bombin' time!


----------



## rx2010

Those look mighty nice Mr. Ibuprofen


----------



## Ratters

Ooooh, those are some good lookin sticks.


----------



## bobarian

newcigarz said:


> Really excited about this one! ***Thanks Ji***


Twisted Dynamite! Looking good!:tu


----------



## neoflex

dwhitacre said:


> This may not look like much but I'm proud of 'em.
> 
> One of their buddies is missing now...
> 
> View attachment 6555


What did you think of them? I bought two this past weekend in two different sizes. Can't remember what the numbers are but have yet to smoke them. I have heard mixed reviews so I am curious to what you thought.


----------



## dwhitacre

They may not look like much, but I'm proud of 'em!










One of their buddies is missing...:ss


----------



## dwhitacre

neoflex said:


> What did you think of them? I bought two this past weekend in two different sizes. Can't remember what the numbers are but have yet to smoke them. I have heard mixed reviews so I am curious to what you thought.


The Illusione ~88~ is the robusto. It is a medium to strong cigar. It is very flavorful. You can really taste coco and leather. It went well with some dark chocolate. It would probably go well with a strong cup of coffee. The start up was a little difficult but once it was toasted it burned steady and even. Nice ash. A lot of care went into the construction.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## dayplanner

Hooray!


They look so tasty. I love lanceros. Easily my favorite size!


I've only ever had the Series JJ from Pepin (yesterday) and I loved it! So I'm looking forward to trying new things. I've had San Cristobal and a Tatuaje and loved every puff. Can't wait to light one of these up!


----------



## neoflex

newcigarz said:


> Really excited about this one! ***Thanks Ji***


These look awesome. I only wish they weren't so rare and a little easier to get a hold of not to mention the rarity of this smoke would make it real tough to do what was intended and actually smoke the [email protected] thing.


----------



## Bax

Advil said:


> Yes, the slope went vertical. Wait til you see what arrives tomorrow
> 
> These arrived today after a short problem. The UPS guy delivered to the wrong house, but they drove over here and dropped them off for me. Thumbs up to nice people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get this new humi seasoned and settled down.... it's bombin' time!


Is your girlfriend going on the bombing run?:tu


----------



## newcigarz

neoflex said:


> These look awesome. I only wish they weren't so rare and a little easier to get a hold of not to mention the rarity of this smoke would make it real tough to do what was intended and actually smoke the [email protected] thing.


I know what you mean. At only 100 of these made. I need to bring myself to unwrap the box, let alone smoke them :r


----------



## ritan

Some Padrons showed up today. :tu




























Sshhhh...they are resting now. :ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh

newcigarz said:


> Really excited about this one! ***Thanks Ji***


So what is the difference between this and their Culebra Especial? I saw both at the cigar store last Friday. Probably should have picked it up.


----------



## newcigarz

Sauer Grapes said:


> So what is the difference between this and their Culebra Especial? I saw both at the cigar store last Friday. Probably should have picked it up.


I am not familiar with the Culebra Especial. THis one is a Cameroon, Oscuro Natural, and Natural Lancero Culebra. Only 100 made.

Here's Ji's picture:


----------



## doubled

Too bad just about all of these are getting sent out for someone else to enjoy


----------



## rx2010

Went shopping with my brother today, Richardson/Plano >>>>>>> Amarillo for cigar shopping


















Delicious, at least one of these is burning tonight


----------



## czartim

doubled said:


> Too bad just about all of these are getting sent out for someone else to enjoy


Well then, I guess you need my address. :bn


----------



## 688sonarmen

ritan said:


> Some Padrons showed up today. :tu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sshhhh...they are resting now. :ss


 MMMMM Padrons. Nice score!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

newcigarz said:


> I am not familiar with the Culebra Especial. THis one is a Cameroon, Oscuro Natural, and Natural Lancero Culebra. Only 100 made.
> 
> Here's Ji's picture:


Well, I was mistaken. They had the original Culebra that they get in all the time, and the Culebra Especial, but not the lanceros. Now, I though culebras were always close to a lancero in RG, but maybe not length? I know that the two they had, the box was a bit shorter for the Especial. Both were only $15, so I know it's different than what you guys got.

BTW, while I was there I picked up a Small Batch #2. Been wanting to try one for a while. (even before they came out)


----------



## nosaj02

ritan said:


> Some Padrons showed up today. :tu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sshhhh...they are resting now. :ss


Are those natty 5000s?


----------



## JCK

ritan said:


> Sshhhh...they are resting now. :ss


That's an interesting looking pigtail on that Padron. Which one is that?


----------



## JCK

Sauer Grapes said:


> Well, I was mistaken. They had the original Culebra that they get in all the time, and the Culebra Especial, but not the lanceros. Now, I though culebras were always close to a lancero in RG, but maybe not length? I know that the two they had, the box was a bit shorter for the Especial. Both were only $15, so I know it's different than what you guys got.
> 
> BTW, while I was there I picked up a Small Batch #2. Been wanting to try one for a while. (even before they came out)


Just found this on the LFD Culebra and Culebra Especial. Looks like they're a little bit thinner and shorter.

Culebra Especial 
6 1/2 x 30

Culebra Natural 
6 1/2 x 30


----------



## Heliofire

Here is some of my latest pick up.:ss


----------



## newcigarz

Heliofire said:


> Here is some of my latest pick up.:ss


Very nice! :tu


----------



## JCK

nice pick-ups.. did you find those locally?


----------



## dayplanner

nice pick up! I still can't find sungrown 858's here in iowa 

This arrived today.









After just looking at it, i'm heavily contemplating buying a box of the Victorias. It just looks soooo good. I'm gonna try it first. I already ordered a box today (party shorts) so I have to pace myself.


----------



## Heliofire

khubli said:


> nice pick-ups.. did you find those locally?


Most I got when I was visiting my wife's family up in Ohio. I took a couple of side trips to 4 different B&Ms while I was up there.


----------



## JCK

Heliofire said:


> Most I got when I was visiting my wife's family up in Ohio. I took a couple of side trips to 4 different B&Ms while I was up there.


was gonna say.. It's hard to find some of your selections locally at a reasonable price. Nice score!


----------



## JCK

Advil said:


> nice pick up! I still can't find sungrown 858's here in iowa
> 
> This arrived today.
> 
> After just looking at it, i'm heavily contemplating buying a box of the Victorias. It just looks soooo good. I'm gonna try it first. I already ordered a box today (party shorts) so I have to pace myself.


Abdul.. You're out of control!!! Nice pick-ups. Enjoy those cigars.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

khubli said:


> Just found this on the LFD Culebra and Culebra Especial. Looks like they're a little bit thinner and shorter.
> 
> Culebra Especial
> 6 1/2 x 30
> 
> Culebra Natural
> 6 1/2 x 30


Cool, thanks man.

I'm surprised that the natural and especial are the same length since the boxes were so much different (like an inch or more difference in length).


----------



## JCK

I've never seen either one of the Especial and Natural Culebras, so what I'm posting is just an advertising off a site that sells them. They could have misprinted the sizes or LFD might have used different packaging options... ???


----------



## KASR

Picked up quite a few goodies in the last week:

ITC 10th anniversary Toro's by Rocky Patel, Fuente Hemingway short stories, and Nicaro Toro by Rocky Patel. Yum yum!


----------



## GreySmoke

La Vieja Habana's
Oliva O's 
Don Pipin Garcia Blue, Onyx, Perdermo 23's and Padron Churchills, 
See next post 
Padilla 8&11's, 
El Titan de Bronze box and singles and Gran Hobanos #5 singles, 
Box of Don Pipins (El Centurion Guerreros, Vegas Cabanas, Habana Leon, and Series JJ's)
SLR Series G


----------



## GreySmoke

Continueed from last post and all since Jan 1 (I'm restocking)


----------



## JCK

Aaron, I smoked one of those 10th anniversary ITs last week... Those things are tasty.


----------



## doubled

Oliva Serie G Maduro beli's, sorry for the bad pic


----------



## rack04

doubled said:


> Oliva Serie G Maduro beli's, sorry for the bad pic


I sure love those Oliva Serie G Maduro Belicoso's. Very nice pickup.


----------



## rx2010

doubled said:


> Oliva Serie G Maduro beli's, sorry for the bad pic


I picked up one of these this past weekend, I'll have to give it a go


----------



## doubled

rx2010 said:


> I picked up one of these this past weekend, I'll have to give it a go


Never even tried one myself justread a bunch of good reviews and got lucky on famous' auction site and scored them for $48 shipped.:tu


----------



## Heliofire

That is a really nice pick up for $48.00:tu


----------



## rx2010

Heliofire said:


> That is a really nice pick up for $48.00:tu


:tpd:


----------



## KASR

khubli said:


> Aaron, I smoked one of those 10th anniversary ITs last week... Those things are tasty.


They are pretty darn good aren't they?


----------



## dayplanner

Went to a B&M far away to find a davidoff. I got a 20% off offer from them on any davidoffs since they're getting a new shipment in soon. I only grabbed one, but might return tomorrow to grab more. They have culebras and stuff!

I grabbed a number one. and apparently they have san cristobal so i grabbed a clasico.


----------



## DUCK

They were gifted to me..does that count?


----------



## rx2010

very nice gift :tu


----------



## dayplanner

Todays post-op pickup 









Davidoff Special C, rocky decade, Ashton Puro Sol, Avo Domaine, Avo Signature, San cristobal guajiro's, two sharks, Don Carlos belicoso and two short stories.

I got a sweet deal on the special C because the owner of this new B&M i started visiting seems to like me. B&M owners totally love me...










He said he's had that box for 5 years in his humidor. But I almost don't believe him.


----------



## tzaddi

It's been a while since I posted in this thread. I submit this obscure if not humble collection of Brazilian, Peruvian & Mexican puros and if I am not mistaken a few of those Black Pearls are Nicaraguan puros. Purchased from Fumee, Black Pearl, my local B & M and the market down the street over he last week.

​


----------



## JCK

Great pick ups Abdul and Tzaddi!


----------



## constant tilt

hopefully these are as good as the hype. bought them without trying lol


----------



## rx2010

constant tilt said:


> hopefully these are as good as the hype. bought them without trying lol


let us know, I've been wanting to try those :tu


----------



## nosaj02

constant tilt said:


> hopefully these are as good as the hype. bought them without trying lol


Those look awesome! Ive been wanting to try some Illusiones but never pull the trigger. I think I will do so now :ss


----------



## jkorp

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/2/1231701/0116081631.jpg http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/2/1231701/0116081631a.jpg

A box of Camacho Havana Petite Coronas '99. The Toro has always been a favorite of mine, so I wanted a smaller Vitola for the cold weather. These are supposed to be from '99.


----------



## KASR

I reloaded tonight!


----------



## rx2010

niiiiiiiice

and those nordings are good too


----------



## williegstyles

rx2010 said:


> niiiiiiiice
> 
> and those nordings are good too


One of my local shops has the smaller ones (Nordings) for 2 bucks a piece!


----------



## rx2010

williegstyles said:


> One of my local shops has the smaller ones (Nordings) for 2 bucks a piece!


wow, that's a deal, the little belicosos are 5-6 bucks here


----------



## williegstyles

rx2010 said:


> wow, that's a deal, the little belicosos are 5-6 bucks here


Are they any good? I guess they can't be too bad for a couple of bucks. TWO to be exact!


----------



## bigswol2

all from taboo! Thanks again Ron!


----------



## BostonMark

KASR said:


> I reloaded tonight!


WHOA KASR!

:dr

One of my favorites! Enjoy! :ss


----------



## bobarian

Does Five Years go slower in RP land???:r


----------



## jkorp

KASR said:


> I reloaded tonight!


That chest is going to look awesome in your showcase / cabinet.


----------



## ritan

KASR said:


> I reloaded tonight!


Oh Wow! I would think I just died and gone to heaven if this arrived... Great looking :tu:tu


----------



## ritan

khubli said:


> That's an interesting looking pigtail on that Padron. Which one is that?


Ji,
That would be the Padrón Fumas. Interesting story, originally the Cazadore but rolled with a pigtail, it became the Fumas and helped turn the Padron fortunes around in the mid-60s.


----------



## OtterAKL4987

KASR said:


> I reloaded tonight!


Quick question. The Edges that I buy from my B&M come WITHOUT any band at all. I see that these have a band on the foot. Any idea when they started doing this? Does this mean my B&M has a chest of aged Edges? Thanks.


----------



## rx2010

they started the footband within the last year or so since there were reports of a lot of B&Ms replenishing edge boxes with "fake" edges


----------



## OtterAKL4987

rx2010 said:


> they started the footband within the last year or so since there were reports of a lot of B&Ms replenishing edge boxes with "fake" edges


Interesting. The B&M in question is a Tinderbox franchise, so I doubt they have any "fakes" in there. Hopefully anyway.:hn


----------



## rx2010

williegstyles said:


> Are they any good? I guess they can't be too bad for a couple of bucks. TWO to be exact!


I didn't LOVE it at almost 6 bucks, but it's probably one of the best 2 dollar smokes out there


----------



## sirxlaughs

Pick up a box of JFR Robustos


----------



## Scud

KASR said:


> I reloaded tonight!


Uber-sweeet, KASR!!! I have it's brother in my cooler, waiting for summer :tu :ss I love the sumatras!


----------



## ritan

sirxlaughs said:


> Pick up a box of JFR Robustos


Wow, these look very good. The packaging looks premium-grade for very affordably priced cigars. What's the flavor profile like? :ss


----------



## sirxlaughs

ritan said:


> Wow, these look very good. The packaging looks premium-grade for very affordably priced cigars. What's the flavor profile like? :ss


The first time I smoked one, I smoked a Torp. I bought it b/c it was so cheap and was curious about it. I was with my brother and told him it tasted really similar to my Pepin Blue Label Imperiales. When I found out that they were originally a Pepin blend, that just made me want a whole box of'em.


----------



## heatmiser

KASR said:


> I reloaded tonight!


Mmmmm! Love those Sumatra's too!


----------



## MikeyC

Picked up a few singles from the local B&M today. My humi is like Noah's ark . . . I only let in pairs. 

Oliva Series "V" Churchill Extra
Ashton VSG Wizard
A. Fuente Don Carlos Presidente
Padron 4000 Naturale


----------



## sirxlaughs

These beauties just arrived today.


















Picked these up at a local B&M yesterday.


----------



## newcigarz

sirxlaughs said:


> These beauties just arrived today.
> Picked these up at a local B&M yesterday.


Some nice pick-ups! Smoke one of the LE07s and then tuck them away in your Humi for a nice long nap. :tu


----------



## sames

A box split i put together.


----------



## JCK

dum dum wants some gum gum... yummy looking cigars I see here


----------



## SmokeFiend

Those Oliva G maduros are awesome smokes, I have a box coming next week.


----------



## Sir Ashton

I have now enjoyed three of these. When I was buying the third one to enjoy today, my local B&M guy said "I only have one box left". So, I did what any red-blooded American would do - I bought it.:ss


----------



## rx2010

Sir Ashton said:


> I have now enjoyed three of these. When I was buying the third one to enjoy today, my local B&M guy said "I only have one box left". So, I did what any red-blooded American would do - I bought it.:ss


good call :chk


----------



## OilMan

sames said:


> A box split i put together.


:dr:drProbably my favorite everday smoke:dr:dr


----------



## Gizzy

My very first tats pepins and padrons
I don't even know where to begin hehe I blame you all:ss


----------



## zmancbr

Gizzy said:


> My very first tats pepins and padrons
> I don't even know where to begin hehe I blame you all:ss


HAHAHAHA...that's a pretty nice score!!:tu

You are gonna enjoy those. I love the pepins and the tats. The padrons are eh for me but I am the minority there! Enjoy brother!


----------



## bobarian

A couple of tasty treats Tat Noellas and LFD Oscuro Lanceros!:ss




MmmmmMmmmmGood!:tu


----------



## BigFrankMD

Nice haul Bob.....


ps- I hate you.


----------



## neoflex

sames said:


> A box split i put together.


I just discovered these a few weeks ago and what a great little smoke. If your ever looking to put another box split together with these let me know.


----------



## doubled

Here went the rest of my X-mas money.


----------



## Dgar

doubled said:


> Here went the rest of my X-mas money.


well Merry Christmas then... looks like a lot of good smokin' ahead. nice cigars!


----------



## KASR

doubled said:


> Here went the rest of my X-mas money.


You choose wisely! :tu


----------



## KASR

More cigars for me!


----------



## constant tilt

picked these up from seriouscigars.com


----------



## hotreds

Also from Serious Cigars- my "go-to" supplier!


----------



## yazzie

Just picked up a 5'er on C-bid - Graycliff Robusto - Chateau Grand Cru


----------



## 688sonarmen

KASR said:


> More cigars for me!


 I just smoked my first Nording today. Great smoke:tu


----------



## williegstyles

688sonarmen said:


> I just smoked my first Nording today. Great smoke:tu


One of my local b&m's has these in the small belicoso vitola for $2 bucks a stick


----------



## rx2010

doubled said:


> Here went the rest of my X-mas money.


very nice, the 1495's :dr


----------



## JRM

I put myself on "restriction" after a pretty sizable holiday binge(I received a couple of boxes as gifts as well).

The last time I went to my local shop by the office was the week before Xmas so I stopped by today to say hi to the owner and catch up. I slipped(just a bit), so much for willpower. You have to support your local B&M, right?:ss

Have a good weekend guys.


----------



## nosaj02

Today after work I went to PGA national where they hold the Honda Classic to watch Vladimir Kitschko train. He has a training camp open to the public for his big match in February against Sultan Ibragimov. There is a B&M right down the street, Sabor Havana, which I planned on stopping in to pick up some Sosa Wavells. Unfortunately they didnt have any Sosas so I decided to pick up some other smokes.

I was fortunate to pick up a Cabbie Guapo, Illusione 2 and a Padron 6000 nattie.










When I got home I was pleasantly surprised by a package in the mail from Newhavana.com I ordered their new Illusione sampler with the new MK. Newhavana.com has some great shipping because I ordered it on Wednesday afternoon. All in all a pretty good Friday.


----------



## williegstyles

nosaj02 said:


> Today after work I went to PGA national where they hold the Honda Classic to watch Vladimir Kitschko train. He has a training camp open to the public for his big match in February against Sultan Ibragimov. There is a B&M right down the street, Sabor Havana, which I planned on stopping in to pick up some Sosa Wavells. Unfortunately they didnt have any Sosas so I decided to pick up some other smokes.
> 
> I was fortunate to pick up a Cabbie Guapo, Illusione 2 and a Padron 6000 nattie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home I was pleasantly surprised by a package in the mail from Newhavana.com I ordered their new Illusione sampler with the new MK. Newhavana.com has some great shipping because I ordered it on Wednesday afternoon. All in all a pretty good Friday.


That Illusione sampler looks pretty tasty...I might have to look into that one.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

yazzie said:


> Just picked up a 5'er on C-bid - Graycliff Robusto - Chateau Grand Cru


Those are beautiful! Love those babies... :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

if ya can wright up a review on those Illusione cigars... They look great, and ive seen alot of praise lately 
Hmm.. wonder if i can get them at a b&m in vegas :tu
awesome buy


----------



## BamaDoc77

Illusione 88 (Robusto) box


----------



## jkorp

BamaDoc77 said:


> Illusione 88 (Robusto) box


Damn, looks real nice :dr. Enjoy


----------



## rack04

BamaDoc77 said:


> Illusione 88 (Robusto) box


I'm anxious to hear what you think of them. I had my first Illusione 2 this past weekend. It was great. Those Illusiones are getting hard to come by after the rating in CA.


----------



## Poriggity

I just snagged a box of Oliva Serie G Robusto Maddies... I will post pics when I get them. I also have a 5 pack of 5 vegas A archetype's coming, and with any luck, I will have my wheel of 50 Blend #7's from CFO cigar coming soon too  My humi is bound to be full soon!
Scott


----------



## nosaj02

rack04 said:


> I'm anxious to hear what you think of them. I had my first Illusione 2 this past weekend. It was great. Those Illusiones are getting hard to come by after the rating in CA.


I had my first as well last week and Im glad I ordered one of the new samplers from Newhavana before they sold out. They are amazing smokes!


----------



## dwhitacre

BamaDoc77 said:


> Illusione 88 (Robusto) box


Dang!!! I love them ~88~'s!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## dayplanner

I have returned from the dead...with pr0n!

Random singles I picked up


----------



## duckmanco

^^^^ I am not a tat guy, but very nicely done! Those Serie V torps though, now those are something......... enjoy


----------



## tzaddi

Advil said:


> I have returned from the dead...with pr0n!
> 
> Random singles I picked up


Hey wait a minute how did those Tats get celloed? Did they come in a glass top case?:r

Tats in cello...why that just ain't right.

Very nice selection and Busby Berkeley display you got there.


----------



## dayplanner

Holts was having a deal that if you buy a box of tats, you get three free angeles and an ashtray. I happened to buy a box of angeles... but got three more for free  the freebies were cello'd.


----------



## newcigarz

BamaDoc77 said:


> Illusione 88 (Robusto) box


Nice Doc! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Just came in today from Cbid:

5 Vegas Gold









Rocky Patel 1990

And the ACIDUS MORTIFER (ACID Ltd. Def Sea)


----------



## dayplanner

ew why the acids?


----------



## dwhitacre

Advil said:


> ew why the acids?


To torment my enemies!!!:gn


----------



## tzaddi

Advil said:


> ew why the acids?


Here is why... if I may quote the Cigars International guy. 



> My personal favorite in the ACID cigar line. A great looking box of 5.
> 
> This cigar is an exceptionally unique experience. Manufactured exclusively for Cigars International, Def Sea is a perfecto-shaped Double Torpedo size. Perhaps the finest cigar in the ACID line. The well cured Sumatra seed wrapper blankets this medium strenth cigar with a reddish hue. Experimental blending of honey water, jasmine, and double cured sugar cane extract was the key to this masterpiece by Drew Estate & CI.
> 
> Try this one today - you'll love it.


I am wondering how that would go with some Flor de Caña rum?


----------



## dwhitacre

tzaddi said:


> Here is why... if I may quote the Cigars International guy.
> 
> I am wondering how that would go with some Flor de Caña rum?


U the Man, tzaddi!!!:tu

BTW - Coming to Chico soon?


----------



## dayplanner

ah for a second i thought they were regular non-flavored cigars 


ps, i must admit that my first "cigar" was an acid blondie. 
only smoked a few, then moved on the fuente


----------



## jkorp

Just got this from a split with bobarian.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/2/1231701/NCCigars/0131082110.jpg http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/2/1231701/NCCigars/0131082110a.jpg

Come on warm weather, I want to smoke one of these lanceros.


----------



## dwhitacre

jkorp said:


> Just got this from a split with bobarian.
> 
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/2/1231701/NCCigars/0131082110.jpg http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/2/1231701/NCCigars/0131082110a.jpg
> 
> Come on warm weather, I want to smoke one of these lanceros.


Bobarian showed us NorCal boys the Bull Dog smokes!!! Nice!!!:tu


----------



## bobarian

jkorp said:


> Just got this from a split with bobarian.
> 
> Come on warm weather, I want to smoke one of these lanceros.


I couldnt wait and burned a lancero earlier this week. My first Old Henry. Wow, what a spice bomb! Very tasty, I am interested to hear what you think of them. A top 5 label!:tu


----------



## tzaddi

dwhitacre said:


> U the Man, tzaddi!!!:tu
> 
> BTW - Coming to Chico soon?


The week after I get back from Amsterdam (Feb 8-12).  Thanks for the nod on rookie of the year. But as Gargamel says, "...it's not about knowledge or good posts it's about slinging cigars around."


----------



## neoflex

Old Henrys are a great smoke. Just be sure to smoke these on a full stomach.


----------



## jkorp

bobarian said:


> I couldnt wait and burned a lancero earlier this week. My first Old Henry. Wow, what a spice bomb! Very tasty, I am interested to hear what you think of them. A top 5 label!:tu


If it stays above 40 this weekend I may get one in. I smoked an Old Henry Torpedo that Smoky gave me at the herf last night.

It was ver nice, I like..


----------



## FontanaHoo

*I just got these beauties in:*

My first purchase from New Havana Cigars and I am very impressed. Less than two days from purchase to my mailbox, they threw in a free hat, and the packaging is the best I have ever seen. Each fiver is vacuum sealed in a bag with its own humipack. Since the picture is a cell phone and not as clear as I hoped, here is what you are looking at:

5 - Tatuaje Verocu No.2
5 - Tatuaje Nobles
5 - Tatuaje Reserva J21
7 - Don Pepin Garcia Robusto Sampler

My local shop has had trouble getting and keeping anything from Tatuaje so I am so excited to try these babies!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: I just got these beauties in:*

Very cool pickup, make sure to post a review of that Verocu No.2 in the review forum for us!

you'll love the J21, had my first one last weekend and it was fantastic! :tu


----------



## nosaj02

Big day for shipments. I had a few boxes in the mail today. One from the devil and the other from Taboo. I got the big RG Taboos and man they are huge. Very delicious looking.

An Ashton VSG Enchantment
Diamond Crown Maximus # 3 
3 Taboo Boot Camps
3 Taboo HSGs (Honduran Sun Growns)


----------



## dayplanner

Nothin special today. Edge sumatras (i had to try em) and a PAM 64.









and my new cooler


----------



## chupacabrah

I'm behind on this thread...so here goes:

01-13-08: Punch box to celebrate my daughter's birth on the 8th. :ss



5 Vegas Series 'A' and theCigarFO.com Blend #7 Reserva:


----------



## dwhitacre

Advil said:


> Nothin special today. Edge sumatras (i had to try em) and a PAM 64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new cooler





chupacabrah said:


> I'm behind on this thread...so here goes:
> 
> 01-13-08: Punch box to celebrate my daughter's birth on the 8th. :ss
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Vegas Series 'A' and theCigarFO.com Blend #7 Reserva:


Today was a good day, Advil and chupacabrah!!!

First time I ever saw a Gorilla riding his coolidor!!!:r


----------



## dwhitacre

Here's what I got today!!!

Dona Flor Selecao. My third of a three way split with Weak_link and Ratters.:tu They come 50 in a box. Yummy!!!:dr


----------



## SmokinApe

lol @ the cooler ride!


----------



## dustingaunder

I just went shopping yesterday for some good stuff.










Partagas Ltd. Reserve Decada 1996 No. 1 
Aston VSG Torpedo
Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve
Ashton ESG 20yr Salute 
La Flor Dominicana Coronado Corona Gorda 
San Cristobal Monumento
A. Fuente Don Carlos #2
A. Fuente Hemingway Natural

I had a fun day!:ss

DG


----------



## TripleF

dwhitacre said:


> Here's what I got today!!!
> 
> Dona Flor Selecao. My third of a three way split with Weak_link and Ratters.:tu They come 50 in a box. Yummy!!!:dr


Nice score. Those are very tasty cigars. Very tasty!! Wish they were more readily available :-(


----------



## dwhitacre

Dona Flor

Check out this thread. The website is mentioned.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131970

Weak_link got 'em here, I think:

http://www.rockyscigars.com/catalog.asp?prodid=539305


----------



## KASR

dustingaunder said:


> I just went shopping yesterday for some good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partagas Ltd. Reserve Decada 1996 No. 1
> Aston VSG Torpedo
> Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve
> Ashton ESG 20yr Salute
> La Flor Dominicana Coronado Corona Gorda
> San Cristobal Monumento
> A. Fuente Don Carlos #2
> A. Fuente Hemingway Natural
> 
> I had a fun day!:ss
> 
> DG


Very niiiiice!


----------



## KASR

The wifey (bless her heart) said she wanted some Nording Toro's of her own....so I had to comply. 
I picked up the JDN's and Camacho Corojo Monarca Maduros for me. we're both gonna try a Soprano as well.


----------



## dustingaunder

Here is a pic of the box of Oliva Gs that I picked up.









Here is a pick of the one I had tonight:








Kiss my ash! That thing is horizontal. The ash would not fall off.

Here is my top tray with the new decorations:


















DG


----------



## zmancbr

Here is my second box purchased this month, they are 46s:

http://imageshack.us

They will be going to take a nice long nap. :tu


----------



## sames

dustingaunder said:


> Here is a pic of the box of Oliva Gs that I picked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pick of the one I had tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss my ash! That thing is horizontal. The ash would not fall off.
> 
> Here is my top tray with the new decorations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DG


Very nice :tu


----------



## emelbee

I had a birthday recently and my Mom and wife both gave me some money. I spent it on a box of PAM Superiors.


----------



## bobarian

Those are some beautiful Anni's!!!!
Nothing as crazy for me. A fiver of Padilla 1968 Lanceros! From a split with williegstyles. :tu

http://imageshack.us


----------



## dwhitacre

Those look tasty, Bobarian!!!:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Here is what I got today, thanks to my wonderful wife!!!:tu

All Maduro - Called the Mammoth Maduro Pack from Cbid:


----------



## nosaj02

Got to love them skinny sticks!


----------



## williegstyles

dwhitacre said:


> Those look tasty, Bobarian!!!:tu


They are tasty! Just lit up #2 of my 5er!


----------



## yazzie

These came in from C-Bid today. Graycliff Professional Series PG Robusto, along with a Blazer Torch from Cigarmony's group buy


----------



## Darrell

Nothing special. I used my employee discount (30%) and picked up a box of 36 Oliva V Lanceros.










:tu


----------



## BostonMark

Looks good darrell! I just picked up two of these today and am looking forward to trying them!


----------



## rx2010

30% is a sweet discount, I get the same thing at CVS, but our cigars aren't that good :r


----------



## JCK

you're looking at the wrong cigars!


----------



## mastershogun

Darrell said:


> Nothing special. I used my employee discount (30%) and picked up a box of 36 Oliva V Lanceros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tu


What... nothing special? 
I love those suckers! :chk


----------



## CCCigar

More cheapies. What can I say? I have a weakness for cheap smokes!


----------



## dayplanner

bob how long are those lanceros?

i'll hopefully get your package out before my flight tomorrow :tu


----------



## bobarian

Advil said:


> bob how long are those lanceros?
> 
> i'll hopefully get your package out before my flight tomorrow :tu


7 3/4 X skinny. Will let mine rest for a bit as they are not available at the moment.

Dont worry about my package dude. Go do what you got to do. You have more important things to attend. :tu


----------



## duckmanco

Darrell said:


> Nothing special. I used my employee discount (30%) and picked up a box of 36 Oliva V Lanceros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tu


WHAT?!?!? those are very special smokes to me at least. I did a split of the robustos, and lanceros, and found the lancero's to be the better smoke. I bought a box of the torps a week ago while randomly surfing the tntcigars site and found them in stock and almost thought it was an error. However, they did show up. I hope they are as good as the lanceros.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

duckmanco said:


> WHAT?!?!? those are very special smokes to me at least. I did a split of the robustos, and lanceros, and found the lancero's to be the better smoke. I bought a box of the torps a week ago while randomly surfing the tntcigars site and found them in stock and almost thought it was an error. However, they did show up. I hope they are as good as the lanceros.


I absolutely LOVE the Oliva Serie V Lancero...in fact it has made it in my top twenty smokes....Nice pick up


----------



## rx2010

Thanks a ton to Artie97 for hooking me up with these, great price and shipped before I payed even. Without further ado...









:dr

one of these shall meet the inferno soon


----------



## Lorglath

rx2010 said:


> Thanks a ton to Artie97 for hooking me up with these, great price and shipped before I payed even. Without further ado...
> 
> (PICS)
> 
> one of these shall meet the inferno soon


Beautiful smokes! Congrats on the purchase


----------



## JCK

Great looking Davis Tim!


----------



## dayplanner

Tim. we want a review.

and i almost drove to san antonio and went to CVS to harass you today. then i thought it would be really creepy so i didnt


----------



## nosaj02

Tim, I officially hate you....J/K great haul man. They look amazing :dr



rx2010 said:


> Thanks a ton to Artie97 for hooking me up with these, great price and shipped before I payed even. Without further ado...
> 
> :dr
> 
> one of these shall meet the inferno soon


----------



## rx2010

Advil said:


> Tim. we want a review.
> 
> and i almost drove to san antonio and went to CVS to harass you today. then i thought it would be really creepy so i didnt


well, you would have had a tough time finding me in san antonio :r

but you got the CVS right (Amarillo bro)

and I'll see if I can't do a review this weekend


----------



## dayplanner

rx2010 said:


> well, you would have had a tough time finding me in san antonio :r
> 
> but you got the CVS right (Amarillo bro)
> 
> and I'll see if I can't do a review this weekend


i'm here til sunday.

i juuuuust might.


----------



## rx2010

Advil said:


> i'm here til sunday.
> 
> i juuuuust might.


but I'm in amarillo

wrong part of the state


----------



## upah

Just got the last of my recent bidding binge. I think I may have blown my budget for a little while... :ss


----------



## upah

Ah, and the last one:


----------



## JCK

rx2010 said:


> but I'm in amarillo
> 
> wrong part of the state


Does Slim aka Amarillo Slim aka Thomas Preston ever come into your CVS?


----------



## rx2010

khubli said:


> Does Slim aka Amarillo Slim aka Thomas Preston ever come into your CVS?


no, but I've met Ryan Leaf before, he's QB coach at a nearby DII school
(that's about all I can say though HIPAA ya know)


----------



## montecristo#2

These showed up at work yesterday. 

:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## mastershogun

montecristo#2 said:


> These showed up at work yesterday.
> 
> :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


Very Nice!! :dr


----------



## kheffelf

montecristo#2 said:


> These showed up at work yesterday.
> 
> :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


They look amazing, the 88's are my favorite.


----------



## dwhitacre

mastershogun said:


> Very Nice!! :dr


:tuDUDE!!! Sweet!!!:tu:tu

If you are ever in a trading mood just let me know! I love the ~88~ and and have yet to experience the ~888~.:dr

I love Illusione Centerfolds thanks for the Cigar P0rn!!!


----------



## doubled

Came in today. I only ever had one blue but I love the blacks but I couldn't pass up a good deal. I'm hoping I'll like these .


----------



## darkfusion

Little something.


----------



## OSIRIS

TNT special, buy a box of Brazilias get 10 free Chango Tubos. Now thats 2 full Boxes of Gol!s +10 loose, and the Changos. Couldn't pass up the deal though.:ss Got alot of smokin to do this summer.


----------



## jkorp

They had a Camacho event today at the local B&M, so I got B3GO. Obviously the free one wasn't a 3X Maduro . Thanks Conch for turning me onto those $13 sticks.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/7/2/1231701/NST1/0208081929.jpg


----------



## gnukfu

Here is this week's input to my inventory,










Upper left is a box of Diamond Crown Maximus #4s from Taboo Cigars (great deal from Rob!), upper right Partagas Black Maximo Tubos (cbid winnings) , Lower right is my Anejo winnings from the Troop Supporter Auction (donated by mcms), TTT extra tossed in the winnings by mcms, and lower left are Oliva V Figurados from Taboo Cigars. Left out the RP vintage bundle from cbid - too lazy to go get it out of the cooler. Overall a great week for me! :ss


----------



## Darrell

gnukfu said:


> TTT extra tossed in the winnings by mcms


That's a Trinidad Reyes. :ss


----------



## gnukfu

Darrell said:


> That's a Trinidad Reyes. :ss


Ahh thanks Darrell, I need all the help I can get. :tu I'm just glad when I don't stick the lit end in my mouth. :r


----------



## bobarian

Your gonna love the Trini Reyes, but if I were you I WOULD NOT smoke it!
You are headed into very dangerous territory. Be forewarned. This is not something to be messed with. The Dark Side is strong.:dr


----------



## FishNSmoke

emelbee said:


> I had a birthday recently and my Mom and wife both gave me some money. I spent it on a box of PAM Superiors.


Nice choice! My favorite Padron!


----------



## dwhitacre

gnukfu said:


> Here is this week's input to my inventory,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upper left is a box of Diamond Crown Maximus #4s from Taboo Cigars (great deal from Rob!), upper right Partagas Black Maximo Tubos (cbid winnings) , Lower right is my Anejo winnings from the Troop Supporter Auction (donated by mcms), TTT extra tossed in the winnings by mcms, and lower left are Oliva V Figurados from Taboo Cigars. Left out the RP vintage bundle from cbid - too lazy to go get it out of the cooler. Overall a great week for me! :ss


I should have done Shaggy's trade with you George!!! I'm a stupid noob!!!


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> Your gonna love the Trini Reyes, but if I were you I WOULD NOT smoke it!
> You are headed into very dangerous territory. Be forewarned. This is not something to be messed with. The Dark Side is strong.:dr


Bob is right. Heed his warning. :tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Darrell said:


> Bob is right. Heed his warning. :tu:tu


:tpd: Trini's :dr:dr be afraid:r


----------



## gnukfu

Darrell said:


> Bob is right. Heed his warning. :tu:tu


It's too late - smoked a Partagas Serie D No. 4 tonight courtesy a contest win and I've started reading the dark side FAQ's.  You guys are corrupting me. I love it!


----------



## darkfusion

Don Lina Africa
2x Oliva Serie V
Rockey Patel Sungrown


----------



## dwhitacre

Here is what I just got this weekend:

5 Oliva Series O
La Gloria Cubana Wavell
Marcus Daniel Sun Grown
San Cristobal
2 Dona Flor Alonso Menenedez Series 6X60


----------



## williegstyles

gnukfu said:


> Here is this week's input to my inventory,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upper left is a box of Diamond Crown Maximus #4s from Taboo Cigars (great deal from Rob!), upper right Partagas Black Maximo Tubos (cbid winnings) , Lower right is my Anejo winnings from the Troop Supporter Auction (donated by mcms), TTT extra tossed in the winnings by mcms, and lower left are Oliva V Figurados from Taboo Cigars. Left out the RP vintage bundle from cbid - too lazy to go get it out of the cooler. Overall a great week for me! :ss


Those Parti Black Labels used to be a must have in the humi! That is of course before entering the "Dark Side". Talk about dark and oily. I've often wondered if the wrapper had been sprayed because they're soooo dark. They're alomost as dark as the tube!


----------



## shilala

Here's what showed up this morning from dantzig...

Another box just arrived by DHL from cbid. I'm going to go play with those cigars now.


----------



## shilala

Here's the other stuff...

I am so stoked. I cleaned up today.


----------



## dayplanner

Fiver of Oliva V lanceros. 
Ignore the other...thing...


----------



## darkfusion

Off topic but love the sig advil. Anon rocks.


----------



## dayplanner

darkfusion said:


> Off topic but love the sig advil. Anon rocks.


hell yes. i was at the austin raid yesterday and i was on the news down there!!

check out this pic http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/4475/p1000189vf2.jpg
me with my sign 

ok back on topic. PM me if you wanna talk anonymous! 2-10 ftw!!!


----------



## hk3

Got this a few weeks ago.... Great addition to the ol humi!


----------



## hk3

The other pics....


----------



## dwhitacre

This is my favorite thread of the whole site!!! 

I check in here everyday to see what you Gorillas have got!!! I am living vicariously through each of you that post here. 

Thank you for posting your pictures!!! You make my day!!!:tu


----------



## doubled

Way way over did it this month in anticipation for my birthday next Friday. Be on the look out in the for sale section for fivers damnit.:hn


----------



## newcigarz

hk3 said:


> Got this a few weeks ago.... Great addition to the ol humi!


Very nice but not NC.


----------



## gnukfu

newcigarz said:


> Very nice but not NC.


:tpd: Those who are posting non NC purchases please read this

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388


----------



## Todd W

gnukfu said:


> :tpd: Those who are posting non NC purchases please read this
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388


Okay, I agree -- it's a faux pas here. BUT, I think this thread attracts the most attention of all! Just my opinion. I know what pictures I'll not post.


----------



## dwhitacre

gnukfu said:


> :tpd: Those who are posting non NC purchases please read this
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388


Good Point!!!:tu


----------



## pistolero

Just got back from a local B&M a little while ago.










Why is that one band there without a cigar in it? Somebody smoked it before he even made it home.


----------



## gnukfu

pistolero said:


> Just got back from a local B&M a little while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that one band there without a cigar in it? Somebody smoked it before he even made it home.


Smoke 'em if you got 'em :ss


----------



## OSIRIS

Advil said:


> hell yes. i was at the austin raid yesterday and i was on the news down there!!
> 
> check out this pic http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/4475/p1000189vf2.jpg
> me with my sign
> 
> ok back on topic. PM me if you wanna talk anonymous! 2-10 ftw!!!


 Just watched a vid of that, lots of Guy Fawkes masks, anyone a fan of MadV??


----------



## Fortunate_Son

2 Olde World Reserve Maduro
2 Olde World Reserve Corojo
1 Oliva O Robusto
1 Oliva V Churchill
1 Flor de Oliva Torpedo
1 Flor de Oliva Maduro
1 Padron 2000 Maduro
4 Padron 64 Exclusivo Maduros (thanks Taboo)
Sadly, an Oliva G Robusto never made it home from the B&M tonight. :ss


----------



## hk3

newcigarz said:


> Very nice but not NC.


Sorry but I am new and not familiar with what "NC" means?
Can you please explain.


----------



## rx2010

hk3 said:


> Sorry but I am new and not familiar with what "NC" means?
> Can you please explain.


Non-Cuban


----------



## Dgar

hk3 said:


> Sorry but I am new and not familiar with what "NC" means?.


New to CS, welcome! but not new to cigars is my guess... the pictures you posted aren't what I would expect to find someone new to cigars smoking. I hope you enjoy them, they look great.


----------



## hk3

Dgar said:


> New to CS, welcome! but not new to cigars is my guess... the pictures you posted aren't what I would expect to find someone new to cigars smoking. I hope you enjoy them, they look great.


Oh, well that makes good sense. Thanks for the clarification. I do apologize and I will try to stay inline. Sorry again.


----------



## hk3

Ok, let me try this again..... These are my most recent purchases! Im excited to try out one of these 80th Ann's. Has anyone had a chance to burn one of these yet? If so, what did you think of them?


----------



## mastershogun

hk3 said:


> Ok, let me try this again..... These are my most recent purchases! Im excited to try out one of these 80th Ann's. Has anyone had a chance to burn one of these yet? If so, what did you think of them?


That too is a very nice purchase :chk


----------



## newcigarz

hk3 said:


> Oh, well that makes good sense. Thanks for the clarification. I do apologize and I will try to stay inline. Sorry again.


Not a problem. would love to hear a review in the Habanos Forum.


----------



## jkorp

hk3 said:


> Ok, let me try this again..... These are my most recent purchases! Im excited to try out one of these 80th Ann's. Has anyone had a chance to burn one of these yet? If so, what did you think of them?


I'd like to see a pic of those Mysterios if you open them, they look incredible. You're high class man, nice purchases.


----------



## RHNewfie

Rebuilding stock after the fire... well, it was before the fire


----------



## hk3

newcigarz said:


> Not a problem. would love to hear a review in the Habanos Forum.


Thanks for the tip! Im going to see if I can find this Habanos Forum.
Talk to you guys later... Probably once I purchase another box! Always a good excuse!


----------



## Bear

RHNewfie said:


> Rebuilding stock after the fire... well, it was before the fire


Nice pick ups Jeff. Great foundation to build on!


----------



## newcigarz

hk3 said:


> Thanks for the tip! Im going to see if I can find this Habanos Forum.
> Talk to you guys later... Probably once I purchase another box! Always a good excuse!


PM sent


----------



## gnukfu

hk3 said:


> Ok, let me try this again..... These are my most recent purchases! Im excited to try out one of these 80th Ann's. Has anyone had a chance to burn one of these yet? If so, what did you think of them?


Very Nice! As far as the 80th I've smoked one and it was "exquisite" - I think that was the term I used at the time. Have one more in my humi - wish I had a box like you. :tu


----------



## gnukfu

RHNewfie said:


> Rebuilding stock after the fire... well, it was before the fire


Very nice start!! :ss


----------



## hk3

gnukfu said:


> Very Nice! As far as the 80th I've smoked one and it was "exquisite" - I think that was the term I used at the time. Have one more in my humi - wish I had a box like you. :tu


They are acutally quite affordable now. I bought my box a few weeks ago and only paid $210 for the box of 8. Not a bad deal considering I keep seeing them on the bay for far more.


----------



## taltos

Camera is not home but got a CI shipment today for my quarterly cigar purchase:

2 boxes 5Vegas Classic Robusto
2 boxes 5 Vegas SeriesA Artisan
2 boxes RP Vintage '92 (Joe Cigar Saturday deal)
2 fivers SeriesA PC
8 5Vegas Gold
8 5Vegas Classic

The fivers and 8ers were freebies with purchase. Still have 2 boxes of Fumadores coming in from Holts. This order will carry me for a while and gives me more 5Vegas to age while I crack open an old box.


----------



## fireman43

Not often I get to post in this thread, but it's humi restocking time for warm weather. Got these in from Famous today...

2 boxes Diablo Caliente (Robusto)
2 boxes Olor Fuerte Robusto
5pk of Diablo Caliente (Robusto)
2-5pk Fire Corojo Robusto


----------



## yazzie

From the Devil Site

- 5'er RP Vintage 1992 Robusto's
- 5'er Graycliff Double Espresso

And this Box: DPG Cuban Classic 1979 Robusto


----------



## JaKaAch

fireman43 said:


> Not often I get to post in this thread, but it's humi restocking time for warm weather. Got these in from Famous today...
> 
> 2 boxes Diablo Caliente (Robusto)
> 2 boxes Olor Fuerte Robusto
> 5pk of Diablo Caliente (Robusto)
> 2-5pk Fire Corojo Robusto


Nice looking selection of smokes Joe..
Surprized that there are no HdM Dark Sumatra in there..


----------



## fireman43

JaKaAch said:


> Nice looking selection of smokes Joe..
> Surprized that there are no HdM Dark Sumatra in there..


Soon...Still trying to convince the wife that even though I have all of these, she still ought to buy me a box of Espressos for Valentines day since they are one of my favorites.  Couldn't pass up the buy one get one on these though since my humi was running on E.


----------



## Beachjeep90

Decided to pick up a few i havent tried as i was picking somthing up for the wife.


----------



## duckmanco

^^^^^ Those 5 vegas A's are habit forming, trust me. Good looking selection you picked up. I have been wanting to try that RP OWR maduro for a while. I love that Costa Rican maduro wrapper.


----------



## mastershogun

fireman43 said:


> Soon...Still trying to convince the wife that even though I have all of these, she still ought to buy me a box of Espressos for Valentines day since they are one of my favorites.  Couldn't pass up the buy one get one on these though since my humi was running on E.


Nice pick up! 
I'm still debating on the diablo special.... it sounds great esp. in the lonsdale :dr


----------



## pusherman

GoF 
Peppin Black
and a few singles


----------



## hk3

pusherman said:


> GoF
> Peppin Black
> and a few singles


Great Selection! I just smoked one of those Davidoff Millenium Blends yesterday.... not too shabby. If you get a chance try the 100th anniversary figurado if you end up liking the millenium blend.


----------



## hk3

hk3 said:


> Great Selection! I just smoked one of those Davidoff Millenium Blends yesterday.... not too shabby. If you get a chance try the 100th anniversary figurado if you end up liking the millenium blend.


Oops it's actually a Davidoff 100th Anniversary Diadema.


----------



## DoctaJ

taltos said:


> Camera is not home but got a CI shipment today for my quarterly cigar purchase:
> 
> 2 boxes 5Vegas Classic Robusto
> 2 boxes 5 Vegas SeriesA Artisan
> 2 boxes RP Vintage '92 (Joe Cigar Saturday deal)
> 2 fivers SeriesA PC
> 8 5Vegas Gold
> 8 5Vegas Classic
> 
> The fivers and 8ers were freebies with purchase. Still have 2 boxes of Fumadores coming in from Holts. This order will carry me for a while and gives me more 5Vegas to age while I crack open an old box.


Just based on the '92's and 5 Vegas A's, this is a great buy on your part :tu. Nice pickup


----------



## jkorp

yazzie said:


> From the Devil Site
> 
> And this Box: DPG Cuban Classic 1979 Robusto
> 
> ......


Oh momma, that is nice. My favorite! Nice pick up!


----------



## Darrell

Nothing major, found a spot in Redwood City with Opus in stock. :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Darrell said:


> Nothing major, found a spot in Redwood City with Opus in stock. :tu


Nice pickups


----------



## gnukfu

Crappy photo - oh well -

This week's input

Starting from left
1. Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fumas Robusto
2. Oliva Serie O Perfecto Maduro
3. La Aurora 1495 Cameroon Corona 1994
4. Illusione 88 (group split so dwhitacre and cigarmonkel own 1/3 each of the box which is getting shipped tomorrow)
5. Joya de Nicaragua Antanos 1970 Consul
6. Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild

Wallet is lighter and cooler is fuller


----------



## dwhitacre

gnukfu said:


> Crappy photo - oh well -
> 
> This week's input
> 
> Starting from left
> 1. Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fumas Robusto
> 2. Oliva Serie O Perfecto Maduro
> 3. La Aurora 1495 Cameroon Corona 1994
> 4. Illusione 88 (group split so dwhitacre and cigarmonkel own 1/3 each of the box which is getting shipped tomorrow)
> 5. Joya de Nicaragua Antanos 1970 Consul
> 6. Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild
> 
> Wallet is lighter and cooler is fuller


I think maybe we should try to work out a trade!!!:r But Seriously!!! Those sticks are making my mouth water!!!


----------



## jkorp

Darrell said:


> Nothing major, found a spot in Redwood City with Opus in stock. :tu


Do they have more Robustos in stock, I love those?


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre said:


> I think maybe we should try to work out a trade!!!:r But Seriously!!! Those sticks are making my mouth water!!!


Darrell (#2),

It's out of my hands. The United States Postal Service has taken possession of your smokes and neither wind, nor rain, nor earthquake, Act of God, end of the world as we know it will stay them from their course. Check your PM's.

George


----------



## Puffin Fresh

These aren't all mine since I put together a group buy... but here's my latest NC purchase.


----------



## beamish

gnukfu said:


> Crappy photo - oh well -
> 
> This week's input
> 
> Starting from left
> 1. Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fumas Robusto
> 2. Oliva Serie O Perfecto Maduro
> 3. La Aurora 1495 Cameroon Corona 1994
> 4. Illusione 88 (group split so dwhitacre and cigarmonkel own 1/3 each of the box which is getting shipped tomorrow)
> 5. Joya de Nicaragua Antanos 1970 Consul
> 6. Punch Rare Corojo Rothsc
> Wallet is lighter and cooler is fuller


how are those "88" and where can I pick some up? nice haul by the way :tu


----------



## fezz2269

newcigarz said:


> These came yesterday x2.


I see a Holt's bag...what sampler was this??


----------



## Ozz1113

My last purchase was a box of 64 Superior Maduro. $152 :tu

http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=padron001st2.jpg


----------



## ja3480

dwhitacre said:


> I think maybe we should try to work out a trade!!!:r But Seriously!!! Those sticks are making my mouth water!!!


Sweet pick up... Taste looking things.


----------



## gnukfu

beamish said:


> how are those "88" and where can I pick some up? nice haul by the way :tu


I haven't tried one yet and I got them at newhavanacigars. It looks like they are out but you could give them a call.


----------



## dustingaunder

The 2 Padron 1964 Maduros in this pic:









I picked them up last weekend at Archer's Tobacco Pouch in Tulsa!


----------



## newcigarz

fezz2269 said:


> I see a Holt's bag...what sampler was this??


Wow, Somebody's been digging in the the archives 

That was back on 05/07 I can't even remember what they called that one. It was a good sampler for the money though. :ss


----------



## Todd W

These arrived on Valentine's Day! The Don Pepin Garcia Invictos, and Bolivar Toros. I couldn't resist smoking one of each fresh out the box, as the Invictos are one of my favorites! I can't wait to age them for a few months. The Boli's need some time for sure, but they are a great Medium-Full for me. Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## montecristo#2

Some Nicaraguan Goodness!

Illusiones MK coronas and DPG Serie JJ Maduro Selectos:


----------



## Robson

montecristo#2 said:


> Some Nicaraguan Goodness!
> 
> Illusiones MK coronas and DPG Serie JJ Maduro Selectos:


Are the MK's a part of the regular production now?


----------



## yazzie

Illusione 68's from Newhavanacigars. I typically let a new box sit in the Cooler for a few weeks, however these sticks just look way to tasty. Might have to burn one immediately :ss


----------



## shilala

yazzie said:


> Illusione 68's from Newhavanacigars. I typically let a new box sit in the Cooler for a few weeks, however these sticks just look way to tasty. Might have to burn one immediately :ss


Seriously, do it. If I was there I'd help. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## rack04

I was lucky enough to find these Tatuaje Noellas Reserva's at my local B&M



> These Tatuaje Noellas cigars are a special release, marked with the "Reserva" seal on the box. They are the same size and blend as regular release Tatuaje Noellas, but they use a specially selected oscuro (dark/black) aged ligero wrapper normally reserved for the Cojonu 2003/2006 cigars.
> 
> Even though the wrapper is the same aged ligero leaf as the normal Cojonu 2003/2006 wrapper, it was fermented a bit longer than normal, and selected for its color to be especially dark. The leaves that were used for the Noellas Oscuros was too small to be used as a wrapper for the Cojonu 2003/2006, so a special limited release of ~200 boxes of these Noellas cigars was created. The "Reserva" label is meant to make it clear that this is not how Noellas normally come.


----------



## fireman43

Grabbed a couple while I was out to the P.O.
5x Oliva Serie G Robusto
7x Padron Londres


----------



## hk3

Looks good! Nice pickup!:tu


----------



## dayplanner

yazzie i was extremely confused about your cigars as i looked that the upside down pic first and saw "89" on the label. I was like.. wtf?!


----------



## gumbydamit

Stopped into a tiny local B&M today and walked out with this. La Vieja Habana African Cameroon Gordito Rico 6x60. $11 for a $2-$3 cigar.:ss


----------



## yazzie

Advil said:


> yazzie i was extremely confused about your cigars as i looked that the upside down pic first and saw "89" on the label. I was like.. wtf?!


No those are 68's, the 89's cost too much......:r

:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

gumbydamit said:


> Stopped into a tiny local B&M today and walked out with this. La Vieja Habana African Cameroon Gordito Rico 6x60. $11 for a $2-$3 cigar.:ss


Great deal... Not!!!

I have one in my humi... Let me know what you think of them. If their good I'll smoke mine and think... Man this is an $11.00 stick!!!:r

If you hate them... Then I'll send it off to you that way you'll have two.:r


----------



## lynngod

The unbanded one is a De La Concha Robusto (Pepin)


----------



## SmokeFiend

Here is my latest purchases, nothing too exciting but I enjoy them.

CAO Brazilia
CAO Italia
HDM Excalibur 1066
Ashton VSG
Thomas Hinds Nicaragua Maduro (house blend)
Feunte Opus X 
La Finca (Good cheap cigar)
Fuente Short Story
Dona Flor Selecao 
Rocky Patel Vengeance 
Camacho Triple Maduro 
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Imperiales
Torano Exodus 1959 Silver
Nording Torpedo's


----------



## Dr_Trac

gumbydamit said:


> Stopped into a tiny local B&M today and walked out with this. La Vieja Habana African Cameroon Gordito Rico 6x60. $11 for a $2-$3 cigar.:ss


$11!?

And you paid that?! Why?


----------



## SilverFox

SmokeFiend said:


> Here is my latest purchases, nothing too exciting but I enjoy them.


I don't know about the rest of you but I see lots to be excited about in those pictures. I can't wait for my NC order to come in.............I think I might be addicted to cigar purchasing, or I have no willpower, or I love to smoke cigars, perhaps I am just impulsive, .............well at least I don't over analyze things.

Great job on the smokes :ss


----------



## Dr_Trac

And here are my current pick ups.  Tried a few Don Pepin blends since they didn't have his sticks.



(not shown is the Tatuaje Havana VI Hermoso that I killed off in the store)


----------



## dwhitacre

Dr_Trac said:


> And here are my current pick ups.  Tried a few Don Pepin blends since they didn't have his sticks.
> 
> (not shown is the Tatuaje Havana VI Hermoso that I killed off in the store)


I like the picture in the background!!!:tu

BTW - I picked up a San Cristobal at my B&M. It was $12.00. I haven't smoked it yet! I like the Band... Cool little parrot... colorful little-guy!!!


----------



## rx2010

dwhitacre said:


> I like the picture in the background!!!:tu
> 
> BTW - I picked up a San Cristobal at my B&M. It was $12.00. I haven't smoked it yet! I like the Band... Cool little parrot... colorful little-guy!!!


I believe it's a McCaw


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre said:


> I like the picture in the background!!!:tu
> 
> BTW - I picked up a San Cristobal at my B&M. It was $12.00. I haven't smoked it yet! I like the Band... Cool little parrot... colorful little-guy!!!


That looks like pronography in the background!


----------



## gnukfu

This is just an Illusione


----------



## yazzie

Nice pickup George :tu I just go a box of the 68's


----------



## worr lord

Jeeeez. I have yet to try an Illusione - are they really that good? Seems like everyone here has a box now, haha.


----------



## Costa




----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Wow.. some of my favorites!
nice


----------



## ridmaster

Lanceros


----------



## rx2010

very nice lanceros


----------



## dwhitacre

gnukfu said:


> This is just an Illusione


Those look Yummy!!!:dr

You sure get those Illusione Cigars fast!!!


----------



## Beachjeep90




----------



## Even Steven

Oohh those vsg's look very yummy! I'd smoke a vsg anytime of the day, nice pick up!


----------



## nosaj02

My latest Holts purchase. I got the new catalog and couldnt resist. Pepin Lancero Sampler and the Pepin Crazy 8 Sampler. Im really excited to try the Fumadores and the Old Henry.


----------



## SaltFlyTyer

being that i have never smoked a pepin i was planning on picking up those 2 samplers this weekend... great buy... they looks good.. i think this made up my mind. they also seem to be a fav on here.. 
..kris..


----------



## buzzman600

My Buddy was comin home to canada from Florida. He stop in N.C. and grabed me some very nice sticks


----------



## BostonMark

buzzman600 said:


> My Buddy was comin home to canada from Florida. He stop in N.C. and grabed me some very nice sticks


JR's in Statesville?


----------



## buzzman600

BostonMark said:


> JR's in Statesville?


Ya it was the Statesville store.


----------



## BamBam

I teared up when I saw them. My favorites. GREAT CHOICE!!!!


----------



## BostonMark

buzzman600 said:


> Ya it was the Statesville store.


Is it sad that I can pick the NC B&M by what you buy?:ss

:chk


----------



## fireman43

Had these when I came home from work a bit ago. For what I paid for them, if they taste like :BS I'm not really out much, plus I got a nice magazine. If they are smokable, I have 70 sticks that will be nice for mowing the yard/playing with the dogs, etc.:ss


----------



## buzzman600

BostonMark said:


> Is it sad that I can pick the NC B&M by what you buy?:ss
> 
> :chk


You must spend a lott of time there :r


----------



## map111158

All the way at the top


----------



## BostonMark

mmmmmm you got some tasty stuff in there bro! Enjoy! :tu


----------



## guitar4001

NC's are splendid. In so many ways. I'll light up a Punch Gran Cru and ponder this.


----------



## neoflex

nosaj02 said:


> My latest Holts purchase. I got the new catalog and couldnt resist. Pepin Lancero Sampler and the Pepin Crazy 8 Sampler. Im really excited to try the Fumadores and the Old Henry.


Old Henrys are great but keep that a secret!:r


----------



## BigVito

crappy photgrapher:tu


----------



## BostonMark

:dr


----------



## yazzie

Stopped by Spec's on the way home to pick up some Knob Creek and got a 5'er of

Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto (2)
601 Green Label Oscuro (2)
RP Decade

Then came home to find a package of a few Oliva V Torpedos I bought from Taboo Cigars... Have not smoked an Oliva V but these look VERY tasty :ss


----------



## TripleF

yazzie said:


> Stopped by Spec's on the way home to pick up some Knob Creek and got a 5'er of
> 
> Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto (2)
> 601 Green Label Oscuro (2)
> RP Decade
> 
> Then came home to find a package of a few Oliva V Torpedos I bought from Taboo Cigars... Have not smoked an Oliva V but these look VERY tasty :ss


I am freakin' jealous yazzie.....

You aren't.... like......actually going to smoke those DCM's are you? 

:r

Nice haul bro. Real nice haul!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

neoflex said:


> Old Henrys are great but keep that a secret!:r


Score!!!

...and ditto on the Old Henrys...:tu


----------



## dustingaunder

Bought this cutter and lighter and got the smokes for free. Can't complain!


----------



## BigVito

dustingaunder said:


> Bought this cutter and lighter and got the smokes for free. Can't complain!


never saw anyone receive a pre-light cigar


----------



## dustingaunder

I was wierded out by that too! :r That monte was a pretty darn good smoke. I really like the cutter and the ligher is phenominal.


----------



## weetone

I have the same lighter, I looove it. Nice purchase!


----------



## CCCigar




----------



## Beachjeep90

Today was a good day. Got my stuff from CBid and made a small trip to my local B&M. :chk


----------



## gnukfu

*Mmmmm Twisty Torps from Taboo!*


----------



## yazzie

Those like nice George. I picked up a few Twists myself on my last order from Taboo :ss


----------



## PUFFNMO

dustingaunder said:


> Bought this cutter and lighter and got the smokes for free. Can't complain!


Dusting - I'm a bit worried by your photo. What could happen is:

Hot ash from the Monte falls on the plastic baggie.
Baggie ignites, burns fiercely.
The heat causes the lighter to explode. The explosion scorches the cutter.
The two remaining cigars are ignited by the heat of the explosion, and fly across the room, landing right under the curtains.
The curtains ignite, you have to call the fire dept.

I'm not trying to be downbeat here, just trying to look out for a fellow BOTL.

Cheers, Larry.


----------



## gnukfu

Yeah would be terrible to lose those cigars in the fire!! :tu


----------



## map111158




----------



## BostonMark

map111158 said:


>


Is that the '08 toast across america?


----------



## map111158

BostonMark said:


> Is that the '08 toast across america?


'07 :tu


----------



## jcarlton

Mmmmm San Cristabol

SC Maestro









The Opening









The Goods


----------



## gehrig97

Beachjeep90 said:


> Today was a good day. Got my stuff from CBid and made a small trip to my local B&M. :chk


oooh, I love that "93" sampler. Great pick up. The Leon Jiminez and Aurora robustos are just great.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Beachjeep90 said:


> Today was a good day. Got my stuff from CBid and made a small trip to my local B&M. :chk


quick question.. where the hell did you get those ITC's?!?!?!
haha damn i never thought rocky would stress making a cigar like that any time soon- specially from his IT side


----------



## cab28

This is my latest purcase. I am trying a variety of selections. As a newbie I figured that was the best way to learn.


----------



## Beachjeep90

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> quick question.. where the hell did you get those ITC's?!?!?!
> haha damn i never thought rocky would stress making a cigar like that any time soon- specially from his IT side


CBid


----------



## physiognomy

jcarlton said:


> Mmmmm San Cristabol...


Nice pickup there Jamie!!! I'll bet one or two of those have burned already... :ss


----------



## jcarlton

physiognomy said:


> Nice pickup there Jamie!!! I'll bet one or two of those have burned already... :ss


Oh yah, those are some tasty treats:dr:tu


----------



## darkfusion

WARNING Dont trade with BamaDoc77. Look at what he has done to a simple 5er. :tu


----------



## Bubba -NJ

CAO America Anthems from Cbid - The rest from Famous -Cheap cigar stock up - Bogo on the Aspira Corojo Toros and a free 5 pack sampler with the Nic 3000 Toros . My cooler is darn near full again ! :ss


----------



## hoosier

Purchased today at Blooms on the S. Side of Pittsburgh.


----------



## jcarlton

hoosier said:


> Purchased today at Blooms on the S. Side of Pittsburgh.


Thats some nice smoke:tu


----------



## Tour De Cigar

CCCigar said:


>


them some nice lookn smokes


----------



## Tour De Cigar

Beachjeep90 said:


> Today was a good day. Got my stuff from CBid and made a small trip to my local B&M. :chk


awesome :dr


----------



## [OT] Loki

hoosier said:


> Purchased today at Blooms on the S. Side of Pittsburgh.


I still haven't been to that shop, nice sticks


----------



## cryinlicks

no pics, but i went to 2 guys annual march madness sale. evrything in the store was at least 20% off. i picked up a box of partagas 160 robusto minor for 40% off, and a box of cabinguan petits for 30% off. place was crazy!


----------



## hoosier

[OT] Loki said:


> I still haven't been to that shop, nice sticks


It's a great shop and Mark (the owner) is top notch. I was there at about 9:45 am and there were already a couple of guys in there having their morning smokes. Definitely get there on a Saturday for Cigar Camp, if you get a chance.


----------



## dustingaunder

PUFFNMO said:


> Dusting - I'm a bit worried by your photo. What could happen is:
> 
> Hot ash from the Monte falls on the plastic baggie.
> Baggie ignites, burns fiercely.
> The heat causes the lighter to explode. The explosion scorches the cutter.
> The two remaining cigars are ignited by the heat of the explosion, and fly across the room, landing right under the curtains.
> The curtains ignite, you have to call the fire dept.
> 
> I'm not trying to be downbeat here, just trying to look out for a fellow BOTL.
> 
> Cheers, Larry.


WOW! Thanks so much for the warning. I never thought about it that way, but if the cigars caught fire before the house, I would probably be too distraught to call the fire dept. I will never let this happen again. That Monte was a darn fine smoke. I really enjoyed that thing. I'm so lucky to have brothers all over the world looking out for my safety!:tu


----------



## dayplanner

Here's my loot from the past couple of weeks:


----------



## Munkey

Sucked into a new B&M.


----------



## Fresh50

I drove over to TinderBox today and holy hell do they have great prices and selection!! Here are my grabs:
Petite Cabaiguana; Padron 1964 Principe; Tatuaje VI Angeles; Tatuaje P2; 601 Red Habano Toro; Casa Torano Maduro; Don Pepin Black, JJ, and JJ Maduro









Oh and I found this in Biloxi, the have the whole Glenmo line here for $50!!


----------



## gwc4sc

Fresh50 said:


> I drove over to TinderBox today and holy hell do they have great prices and selection!! Here are my grabs:
> Petite Cabaiguana; Padron 1964 Principe; Tatuaje VI Angeles; Tatuaje P2; 601 Red Habano Toro; Casa Torano Maduro; Don Pepin Black, JJ, and JJ Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I found this in Biloxi, the have the whole Glenmo line here for $50!!


:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Kermit

Famous Nic Corojo Toro from BOGO deal.






​


----------



## dustingaunder

Nice Glenmorangie! I got me a bottle for my birthday today along with some stogies. I got the Port Cask finish though. Are alcohol taxes more there? All of the 12 yr. bottles were <45 and the 10 yr was like 35. I didn't see the 18 or the 25 yr though. Did I mention that my girlfriend got these for my b-day? Isn't she wonderful . The cigars and the scotch!










The PAM fell behind at the B&M. :r It was a damn good smoke. I've always been fond of 'em.


----------



## Darrell

I picked up a few things today. Nothing special. Sorry for the shitty pic, the camera is on the fritz. Anyway, those Davi's are Millennium Blend Petite Coronas.


----------



## emelbee

I got in a nice selection of smaller RG smokes today from Serious Cigars (great service, as always). They are:

Coronado Lancero
San Cristobal Francisco
Litto Gomez Diez Oriental
Partagas Black Corona
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Petite Lancero
J Fuego Natural Corona


----------



## GHC_Hambone

Darrell said:


> I picked up a few things today. Nothing special. Sorry for the shitty pic, the camera is on the fritz. Anyway, those Davi's are Millennium Blend Petite Coronas.


Nice! I love the Millennium Blend. And that is one weird looking cigar in the middle!


----------



## fireman43

My Famous order arrived today. Two of my faves x2.....


----------



## Even Steven

fireman43 said:


> My Famous order arrived today. Two of my faves x2.....


Damn bro, you weren't kidding when you said "fav's" lol, nice pick up! Those hoyo's look mighty tasty!


----------



## awsmith4

These are from a La Flor Dominica event at a local B&M. They also just got in some Illusiones so I had to pick one up


----------



## Poriggity

I picked up everything you see in the top two rows from a sale Shilala was having. He threw in the bottom row of smokes as a bomb :tu Thanks again Scott!



Scott


----------



## Boss Hogg

Here is my latest purchase No9's. Yummy :ss


----------



## SaltFlyTyer

:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu
those are good.... congrats!!!!! i was gifted one.. and cannot find anymore... soon... soon.. :chk
..kris..


----------



## Shaun Raney




----------



## hk3

I got this box about a week or so ago... and the singles more recently.


----------



## Dgar

hk3 said:


> I got this box about a week or so ago... and the singles more recently.


Nice cigars, I've enjoyed a couple of the Edison de Silvo Dbl coronas, and they are a fine cigar.

I've never seen the barber pole in the pic, is this a new cigar??

Enjoy your smokes, very nice.


----------



## hk3

Not sure? The one in the set is a barber pole and the other two are not?


----------



## Shaun Raney

OH NO! APPLE iCigars.


I keed I keed.


----------



## hk3

Shaun Raney said:


> OH NO! APPLE iCigars.
> 
> I keed I keed.


WTF?


----------



## Shaun Raney

The white label on the black backgrounds look like iPods at quick glance.


Hence...iCigars


----------



## hk3

Shaun Raney said:


> The white label on the black backgrounds look like iPods at quick glance.
> 
> Hence...iCigars


Haaaa you're right! I would have never thought that, but now that you mention it! Cool!


----------



## bilkay

I got in on a couple of the Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve splits. Here's the damage....

More foolish purchases to follow....


----------



## Boom

Here is today's goodies....


----------



## gwc4sc

Boom said:


> Here is today's goodies....


Nice lookin Tatties you got there. :dr


----------



## groogs

GOF, and TATS :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr.


----------



## awsmith4

gwc4sc said:


> Nice lookin Tatties you got there. :dr





groogs said:


> GOF, and TATS :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr.


:tpd::tpd: Those all look great:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

This just came today!!!

Taboo was out of Twists so I got a sampler with other goodies and my wife bought me a box of Padron 2000s.









More Bomb ammo!!!


----------



## Mikhail

Those padron 2000 are my go to maduro cigar IMHO one of the best $3.59 cigars out there. Good choise dwhitacre.


----------



## BigVito

tzaddi said:


> ​Oh yeah, my wife said I could buy a bottle of Ron Zacapa today when we where at the liquor store:tu
> 
> -Richard


Very nice


----------



## SmokinApe

bilkay said:


> I got in on a couple of the Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve splits. Here's the damage....
> 
> More foolish purchases to follow....


Nice Pics!


----------



## gehrig97

tzaddi said:


> ​
> ​
> ​
> Oh yeah, my wife said I could buy a bottle of Ron Zacapa today when we where at the liquor store:tu
> 
> -Richard


Great pics--this looks like an advertisement! Are you a prfoessinal photog? Very cool.


----------



## gnukfu

gehrig97 said:


> Great pics--this looks like an advertisement! Are you a prfoessinal photog? Very cool.


Check out his website and the other pics Richard has posted on this site. The man has a lot of talent!!:tu


----------



## gnukfu

Excellent - Heather will be probably be running another contest now that she has more of your stuff to give away!! :ss



dwhitacre said:


> This just came today!!!
> 
> Taboo was out of Twists so I got a sampler with other goodies and my wife bought me a box of Padron 2000s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Bomb ammo!!!


----------



## tzaddi

BigVito said:


> Very nice





gehrig97 said:


> Great pics--this looks like an advertisement! Are you a prfoessinal photog? Very cool.





gnukfu said:


> Check out his website and the other pics Richard has posted on this site. The man has a lot of talent!!:tu


Looks like Perry has been doing his "research" and apparently digging in the archives , those photos are from last July. I might have one or two of those smokes left and perhaps a wee drop of the rum. My liquor cabinet and humidor seems to magically replace the fallen ones that have given it up. 

Thanks for the encouragement guys.

Sometimes the light conspires with my eye to tantalize the senses&#8230; professional? well it is not my paid occupation but I have garnered a few smokes and smiles from some of my images. I enjoy it immensely and although I have not done so with the intention in mind I am pretty sure I have "sold" a few smokes for somebody.


----------



## gehrig97

Sometimes the light conspires with my eye to tantalize the senses&#8230; professional? well it is not my paid occupation but I have garnered a few smokes and smiles from some of my images. I enjoy it immensely and although I have not done so with the intention in mind I am pretty sure I have "sold" a few smokes for somebody. [/quote]

I have no doubt... keep up the great pics


----------



## dwhitacre

Mikhail said:


> Those padron 2000 are my go to maduro cigar IMHO one of the best $3.59 cigars out there. Good choise dwhitacre.


Thanks - They are short enough to enjoy for a quick smoke (45 minutes)!:tu


----------



## Darrell

dwhitacre said:


> Thanks - They are short enough to enjoy for a quick smoke (45 minutes)!:tu


:r

What are you powering through them? :bn


----------



## ir13




----------



## cre8v1

ir13 said:


>


Nice selection there, Joey. :tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

ir13 said:


>





cre8v1 said:


> Nice selection there, Joey. :tu


For *real!!!*


----------



## Tim D.

I bought a box of the JR Cigars "Camacho *****" Churchills that they ran a special on last week. The box and the stogies were so pretty I just had to post some pics. The cigars are quite strong/spicy but not overwhelming. I've read cigar reviews where they said they tasted black pepper, but I had never tasted that in a cigar until I smoked one of these.

It's weird when I taste something familiar like that in a cigar (caramel, wood, pencil lead, cherry, leather, rich soil, and with some of the dog rockets I smoke, burning paper, and now black pepper). That taste/image/picture flashes into your mind for a second or two and then is gone. To paraphrase Forrest Gump: Smoking cigars is like a box of chocolates. You never know what your gonna get.


----------



## dwhitacre

Those Churchills look good!!! I didn't taste pepper in my Robustos? Must be me or the size!

Those boxes are classy!!!:tu



Tim D. said:


> I bought a box of the JR Cigars "Camacho *****" Churchills that they ran a special on last week. The box and the stogies were so pretty I just had to post some pics. The cigars are quite strong/spicy but not overwhelming. I've read cigar reviews where they said they tasted black pepper, but I had never tasted that in a cigar until I smoked one of these.
> 
> It's weird when I taste something familiar like that in a cigar (caramel, wood, pencil lead, cherry, leather, rich soil, and with some of the dog rockets I smoke, burning paper, and now black pepper). That taste/image/picture flashes into your mind for a second or two and then is gone. To paraphrase Forrest Gump: Smoking cigars is like a box of chocolates. You never know what your gonna get.


----------



## Freelee711

[No message]


----------



## groogs

Nice buy. I love the 92's, one of RP's best blends IMHO.


----------



## Mtmouse

Went to the Nub launch event in Plymouth Mich. I had a great time.

Sam if is a great guy. If you ever get a chance to meet him, do it.:tu

If you bought a box, you get a free six pack and a culebra from the shop.

Oh ya, Sam even gave me the opportunity to roll a cigar. It actually turn out real well (Sam had to help.....a lot).


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Mtmouse said:


> Went to the Nub launch event in Plymouth Mich. I had a great time.
> 
> Sam if is a great guy. If you ever get a chance to meet him, do it.:tu
> 
> If you bought a box, you get a free six pack and a culebra from the shop.
> 
> Oh ya, Sam even gave me the opportunity to roll a cigar. It actually turn out real well (Sam had to help.....a lot).


awesome as hell man!
wheres the fresh roll ya did???? 
:ss


----------



## Mtmouse

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> awesome as hell man!
> wheres the fresh roll ya did????
> :ss


Sorry forgot to include it. Here it is.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Mtmouse said:


> Sorry forgot to include it. Here it is.


hey, not bad at all buddy 
keep us posted on how you like those nub;s :tu


----------



## Mtmouse

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> hey, not bad at all buddy
> keep us posted on how you like those nub;s :tu


I've smoked the Connecticut and they are fantastic. I haven't sampled the Habano or Cameroon yet, but I will let you know.


----------



## groogs

Mtmouse said:


> Sorry forgot to include it. Here it is.


That looks pretty good for your first try at rolling a cigar.:tu


----------



## kas

groogs said:


> Nice buy. I love the 92's, one of RP's best blends IMHO.


Oh how I love these = especially the torps.


----------



## CCCigar




----------



## weak_link

Today worked out pretty well. :ss

Avo's & Griffin's




10 ct travel case for herfin' and vacations.



and finished up the night with a DP El Centurion Gladiodore thanks to Emelbee


----------



## Mr Flibble

UPS guy just dropped these off for me.


----------



## mjr955201

[/URL][/IMG]

Just smoked one of these El Mejor Espresso's... pretty good smoke for 2 bucks a stick. It is true, they are shipped wet.


----------



## doubled




----------



## groogs

doubled said:


>


Great smokes. I really enjoy the Sancho Panzas.


----------



## sikk50

doubled said:


>


Mmmmm! Red dots! I loves them!


----------



## hova45

Boom said:


> Here is today's goodies....


Nice purchase there


----------



## Freelee711

Unfortunately only one of these are mine. The rest are a birthday gift to my buddy.


----------



## McCharlie

Got me an Arturo Fuente Rothschild fiver, and a four pack of Padron 2000 maduros today. Never had either one:ss.


----------



## basso4735

Freelee711 said:


> Unfortunately only one of these are mine. The rest are a birthday gift to my buddy.


I wonder who? :ss

:tpd:


----------



## CCCigar

Thompson's finally came through with the 15 RPSG for $50 deal.


----------



## gvarsity

Good week. First box of hemingway classics came from cigars direct. Had a little snafu and they did a great job of customer service. Very responsive nice folks. Thumbs up.

Then we have 20 gran habanos 5 each of 3 siglos, #1, #3 & #5

Then we have 20 Joya de Nicaragua 5 each of Anato, JDN, Celebration and Serie C.

Yummy yummy.


----------



## KASR

I tried and I tried....but I couldn't resist:


----------



## Mark THS

Thats a sharp looking box, Aaron.:tu


----------



## KASR

Mark THS said:


> Thats a sharp looking box, Aaron.:tu


You mean, BOTH of them. :ss


----------



## gwc4sc

Nice lookin boxes Aaron!! :tu You must have dipped into your "Cakesters" budget for those.

:r


----------



## SouthsideCigar

Aaron,
Those Camachos look great, I am jealous.

Dave


----------



## tjblades

Those are beautiful!:dr


----------



## groogs

tjblades said:


> Those are beautiful!:dr


:tpd::dr:dr:dr


----------



## Even Steven

McCharlie said:


> Got me an Arturo Fuente Rothschild fiver, and a four pack of Padron 2000 maduros today. Never had either one:ss.


Wow, nice packaging for the Padrons! I never saw a pretty setup like that at my B&M.
Oh and if you like spice with deep dark flavour, you'll love the padrons!


----------



## Munkey

Got these babies today. Tucked safely away.


----------



## DavenportESQ

I've never had one, but Idk what would be better, the awesome pics, or the sticks?Looks like you got a score there!


----------



## dwhitacre

Very nice haul Kelcey!!!:ss


----------



## groogs

Great pick up Munkey. Some MK's are definatly going to be my next purchase.


----------



## Munkey

DavenportESQ said:


> I've never had one, but Idk what would be better, the awesome pics, or the sticks?Looks like you got a score there!


Thank you for the photo compliment. I'll post a review after I try one.


----------



## romwarrior

I couldn't pass up the chance to get a full box of these. I had to have one even before I took the pics:


----------



## JE3146

romwarrior said:


> I couldn't pass up the chance to get a full box of these. I had to have one even before I took the pics:


Oh I'm jealous...

Nice pickup!


----------



## casadooley

Stopped by the B&M today and decided these should come home with me, 13 left in the box.:ss


----------



## doubled

Made a stop at the local today this morning.


----------



## MarkinCA

doubled said:


> Made a stop at the local today this morning.


Thats a nice looking selection doubled, especially that tiny weeny Ashton VSG. Whats the name of your local B&M, and do they have a web?:cb


----------



## doubled

MarkinCA said:


> Thats a nice looking selection doubled, especially that tiny weeny Ashton VSG. Whats the name of your local B&M, and do they have a web?:cb


Sorry no web site, it's actually a Texaco gas station/One Stop smoke house but is by far one of the better ones around and they have a huge selection of some really fine smokes. I like it so much better then CI. :tu


----------



## MarkinCA

doubled said:


> Sorry no web site, it's actually a Texaco gas station/One Stop smoke house but is by far one of the better ones around and they have a huge selection of some really fine smokes. I like it so much better then CI. :tu


Cool. Nothing wrong with a Texeco having a great little humi stocked with favorites...:tu


----------



## groogs

romwarrior said:


> I couldn't pass up the chance to get a full box of these. I had to have one even before I took the pics:


:dr:dr:dr Nice grab.


----------



## Freelee711

Tried out one of those sampler packs from CI...


----------



## doubled




----------



## Boobar

Just got a box of my favorites from the UPS guy today. :ss


----------



## doctorcue

Been working a lot of OT lately so I figured I'd get a box of smokes I really enjoy










Guajiro size... my favs! :dr


----------



## MarkinCA

Whats the story on the Benchmade's doubled?


----------



## groogs

doctorcue said:


> Been working a lot of OT lately so I figured I'd get a box of smokes I really enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guajiro size... my favs! :dr


Nice smokes:dr.


----------



## Haastility

Just got back from one of the locals...


----------



## basso4735




----------



## doubled

MarkinCA said:


> Whats the story on the Benchmade's doubled?


In my quick opinion they are the best value smoke that I've had yet. Picked them up for $63 for the box. Ashton made, mixed filler, blended by Pepin and under $3/stick , threw a flag up for me. For being cheaper then a gallon of gas I'd say give them a try.:tu
-Dave


----------



## sikk50

basso4735 said:


>


:dr:dr:dr


----------



## DONNYXMX




----------



## groogs

Nice, I love Padrons.:dr:dr:dr


----------



## gwc4sc

I love these SP's. One of my favorite smokes and you can not beat the price. Nice pick up :tu



basso4735 said:


>


----------



## gwc4sc

Damn those things look HUGE:dr I am officially _Jealous :tg_



doctorcue said:


> Been working a lot of OT lately so I figured I'd get a box of smokes I really enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guajiro size... my favs! :dr


----------



## BamBam

basso4735 said:


>


I have heard of the box having a lacquer smell. Did anyone notice this. Before I get a box I wanna make sure that I can put the box in my cabinet humidor without any problems, such as a lacquer smell.


----------



## dustingaunder

I got these as a going away present from my boss at work today. I really hate to leave that job but I know I need to. I got an internship with OG&E in OKC and it will be great experience for me when I get my EE degree next May.

LFD Double Ligero Chisel Gordas:








I gave my boss and my co worker the first two out of the box.


----------



## groogs

dustingaunder said:


> I got these as a going away present from my boss at work today. I really hate to leave that job but I know I need to. I got an internship with OG&E in OKC and it will be great experience for me when I get my EE degree next May.
> 
> LFD Double Ligero Chisel Gordas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave my boss and my co worker the first two out of the box.


That is one hell of a great boss. I wish mine would kick down some cigars. Enjoy.


----------



## gnukfu

Very nice! Good idea on the internship, for both parties. I just hired our engineering intern as a full time employee after he graduates this month. :tu



dustingaunder said:


> I got these as a going away present from my boss at work today. I really hate to leave that job but I know I need to. I got an internship with OG&E in OKC and it will be great experience for me when I get my EE degree next May.
> 
> LFD Double Ligero Chisel Gordas:
> 
> I gave my boss and my co worker the first two out of the box.


----------



## PUFFNMO

Haastility said:


> Just got back from one of the locals...


Hey, Hastility - I haven't smoked a Macanudo in ages, they seem to get a bad rap around here for being air-sticks. BUT, those two on the end look pretty nice. I may have to try them.

If you have smoked any of the Macs in the pic., please let's hear how you liked them. Cheers, Larry.


----------



## dustingaunder

groogs said:


> That is one hell of a great boss. I wish mine would kick down some cigars. Enjoy.


Tell me about it. I really love this guy, he is the coolest.


----------



## neoflex

BamBam said:


> I have heard of the box having a lacquer smell. Did anyone notice this. Before I get a box I wanna make sure that I can put the box in my cabinet humidor without any problems, such as a lacquer smell.


This is a great cigar and don't hesitate pulling the trigger because of the box issue which does exist and is very true. It's a really good affordable smoke. Just be sure to remove the smokes from the box and let them rest a couple weeks. Worst case scenario is the box will become a good place to keep watches or other jewelery and even makes a nice display piece.


----------



## OldDirty

BamBam said:


> I have heard of the box having a lacquer smell. Did anyone notice this. Before I get a box I wanna make sure that I can put the box in my cabinet humidor without any problems, such as a lacquer smell.


Yes they do smell like lacquer. I received two boxes of Cervantes and they both smelt the same. Best thing to do would be to remove the sticks from the box and place them in the humidor.


----------



## OldDirty

neoflex said:


> This is a great cigar and don't hesitate pulling the trigger because of the box issue which does exist and is very true. It's a really good affordable smoke. Just be sure to remove the smokes from the box and let them rest a couple weeks. Worst case scenario is the box will become a good place to keep watches or other jewelery and even makes a nice display piece.


Very true I love my Cervantes, good cigar for the value :ss


----------



## AD720

NUBS!





I will light up one tonight. With all the discussion (good and bad) I HAD to try them.


----------



## doctorcue

601 Red robustos from Joe Cigar deal last week. I bought two so they sent me a mazo-style pack. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic


----------



## Haastility

PUFFNMO said:


> Hey, Hastility - I haven't smoked a Macanudo in ages, they seem to get a bad rap around here for being air-sticks. BUT, those two on the end look pretty nice. I may have to try them.
> 
> If you have smoked any of the Macs in the pic., please let's hear how you liked them. Cheers, Larry.


Oh really? As my pallet is pretty young and i tend to enjoy the milder smokes so I don't know how well my review will be but I will do one. I have always been told that Macanudos were one of the best, I have never had one so I bought a few to try. What is an air-stick anyway?


----------



## groogs

601's, Nice. I hope you enjoy them. I have been dying to get my hands on some.


----------



## longknocker

Haastility said:


> Oh really? As my pallet is pretty young and i tend to enjoy the milder smokes so I don't know how well my review will be but I will do one. I have always been told that Macanudos were one of the best, I have never had one so I bought a few to try. What is an air-stick anyway?


Air-Stick= "No Taste"! Like Breathing the Air.
:tu


----------



## AD720

I got my CAO one day special from CI today.

Sorry for the crappy pic.




Looking forward to this, I am a certified CAO whore!


----------



## skibumdc

Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo East Coast & West Coast CABINETS!


----------



## AD720

:dr:dr:dr


----------



## rnpatrick

skibumdc said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo East Coast & West Coast CABINETS!


SCHWING!!!


----------



## neoflex

Holy crap Batman! I thought East Coasts were not available any more?????? I have a new hero!:r:dr


----------



## skibumdc

neoflex said:


> Holy crap Batman! I thought East Coasts were not available any more?????? I have a new hero!:r:dr


Most boxes are gone, but a few stores have singles.
I ran a box split and the cigars go out this week.
I still have West coast available if you want.


----------



## kas

skibumdc said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo East Coast & West Coast CABINETS!


Please post your address and leave the door unlocked.:dr


----------



## pakrat

I had several packages arrive within the last few days. The missing rookies in the first pic have been sent out with some seasoned veterans on a mission. I fear that once they reach their objective they will be placed in a holding cell until they meet a fiery but noble end.



These noobies have yet to go through de-con.


----------



## PUFFNMO

Haastility said:


> Oh really? As my pallet is pretty young and i tend to enjoy the milder smokes so I don't know how well my review will be but I will do one. I have always been told that Macanudos were one of the best, I have never had one so I bought a few to try. What is an air-stick anyway?


Haastility - Never mind that yr. palet is young, I will await your review with interest. BTW, I have smoked a lot of cigars over the years and still prefer the more mild to medium sticks.

It is a fact that most people on the board find Macanudos too mild and lacking in flavor. Going by the last one I smoked I would have to agree. The ones in your pic have darker and richer looking wrappers, so they may be good. Anyway, if you like them that's what counts. They are one of the top selling cigars in the U.S. I believe.... Larry.:2


----------



## PUFFNMO

PUFFNMO said:


> Haastility - Never mind that yr. palet is young, I will await your review with interest. BTW, I have smoked a lot of cigars over the years and still prefer the more mild to medium sticks.
> 
> It is a fact that most people on the board find Macanudos too mild and lacking in flavor. Going by the last one I smoked I would have to agree. The ones in your pic have darker and richer looking wrappers, so they may be good. Anyway, if you like them that's what counts. They are one of the top selling cigars in the U.S. I believe.... Larry.:2


I mean the last two on the left look pretty nice. The one with the very light wrapper could indeed be an air stick (i.e. like sucking wind through a tube)...


----------



## Haastility

Here is todays pickup, one of our local shops, Mr. Nice Guys, has their own brand and I happen to know a few people so these were 'gifted' to me to tryout.


----------



## smokin5

No pics yet, as I just ordered today & they won't even be shipped until Monday, but got a smokin deal on a box of 20 Gran Habano #3 Churchills, Plus 10 more of the #3 Churchills thrown in, Plus 4 Graycliff Crystal PGs (Robustos), for a total of less than $75 shipped.
Thanks CigarPlace!:ss


----------



## Mr Flibble

I picked up some Padilla 1932 Lanceros and another pound of beads the week.


----------



## yellowgoat

I bought 3 Show Stopper samples from holt's today. 

1 Fuente Fuente Opus X Belicoso XXX 
1 Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Robusto
1 Padron Anniversary 1964 Torpedo Maduro 
1 Don Pepin Garcia Black Label Churchill 1997
1 San Cristobal Monumento

First time i will smoke any of the brands,but i am really looking forward to trying the Opus X and Ashton VSG.


----------



## Tango

Mr Flibble said:


> I picked up some Padilla 1932 Lanceros and another pound of beads the week.


Hey guys,

This just came in from AC.

Perdomo
La Gloria Cubana R serie
Nub Sampler
Oliva O serie Toro.

added a Nubbed Nub!

Enjoy


----------



## gehrig97

yellowgoat said:


> I bought 3 Show Stopper samples from holt's today.
> 
> 1 Fuente Fuente Opus X Belicoso XXX
> 1 Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Robusto
> 1 Padron Anniversary 1964 Torpedo Maduro
> 1 Don Pepin Garcia Black Label Churchill 1997
> 1 San Cristobal Monumento
> 
> First time i will smoke any of the brands,but i am really looking forward to trying the Opus X and Ashton VSG.


Love the Showstopper! Let us know your favorite smoke!


----------



## doubled

This weeks outcome....had to let the Camacho box out of the humi it had s hint of a lacquer smell


----------



## neoflex

skibumdc said:


> Most boxes are gone, but a few stores have singles.
> I ran a box split and the cigars go out this week.
> I still have West coast available if you want.


Hmmmm tempting, but the fact that the wife has no idea I just ordered an Antietam may keep me from pulling the trigger. PM me and let me know what you want for a 5er.:hn


----------



## mikeandshellie2

No pictures yet,but I did go to the evil site and picked up my first Fuente Opux xXX and a God of Fire. Also I decided for mother's day I'd take my money and pick up a Padron 1964 Ann.(whoever said it was like eatting a chocolate bar talked me into to this one!) then I noticed they had recieved some Kinky Freemans in and picked one of these up too. As far as I'm concerned it's been a GREAT mother's day present!!
Shellie


----------



## groogs

doubled said:


> This weeks outcome....had to let the Camacho box out of the humi it had s hint of a lacquer smell


Nice pick up, those VSG are a Great smoke.


----------



## yellowgoat

gehrig97 said:


> Love the Showstopper! Let us know your favorite smoke!


Sure thing!
______________________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________
+mikeandshellie2+
No pictures yet,but I did go to the evil site and picked up my first Fuente Opux xXX and a God of Fire. Also I decided for mother's day I'd take my money and pick up a Padron 1964 Ann.(whoever said it was like eatting a chocolate bar talked me into to this one!) then I noticed they had recieved some Kinky Freemans in and picked one of these up too. As far as I'm concerned it's been a GREAT mother's day present!!
Shellie
______________________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________

What is a "Evil" site?


----------



## Sanitariumite

Sold my baby ('87 Mitsubishi Starion. My second car, first love, and baptism by fire in the world of speed, stick-shifts, RWD, and mechanics.) last night so I picked up a few sticks today. Took the pics with my new LG Venus I got last night, and I just ordered a set of Stainless steel Hooker Super Comp long tube headers for the Firebird. It's been a helluva day!


----------



## groogs

Those look like some great smokes. The O, and G madies are some great smokes. The Pepin Blue is also another great smoke. You have good taste. Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## Sanitariumite

groogs said:


> Those look like some great smokes. The O, and G madies are some great smokes. The Pepin Blue is also another great smoke. You have good taste. Enjoy the smokes.


Thanks! I love the Pepin's I've tried. The Blue, JJ, JJ Maduro, and Black were all fantastic, but I haven't had a blue in almost a year, so I thought I'd give it another shot. I've had a serie G before, and it was fantastic, and I've only heard good things of the O. I love the Upmann 100's, so I thought I'd try the Magnum (Any feedback on this one?). I've also wanted to try a Padron for a long time, so the 2000 seemed to call out to me a bit louder than the others. Same goes for the Chateau Fuente. I'm stoked!


----------



## Boobar

Here's some more for my overful humi. :ss

(5) Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Perfecto
(5) Olor Fuerte Corona
(3) Padron Londres
(2) Gisbert Maduro Corona


----------



## doctorcue

I always forget Torano makes the Exodus in a torpedo. I'm going to have to get some of those.


----------



## DixieTiger

Those Torano Exodus Torpedos are fantastic....one of the best for the money.


----------



## Haastility




----------



## doctorcue

Holy Sampler Batman!!!

Nice pickup Adam! :tu


----------



## Haastility

I cant even close my humidor what do i do!!!!!!! haha and I have 35 more on the way AHHHHHHH


----------



## BamBam

What did you do for all those....sell your car


----------



## mjr955201

UPS man just delivered a bundle of Hoyo de Monterrey petite robusto alternatives from TNTcigars.com. They were $22 w/ free s/h, and I just smoked one, and for less than a buck per stick, it was decent.

They were en route for a week, a little dry, so I have to give them a few days to get some moisture, since I'm on the east coast. They did use a box to ship, which was a relief since I've read that they have used padded envelopes in the past.


----------



## compuag

Another gorilla and I picked up these beauties today. Can't wait to fire one up! :ss


----------



## roarknumber1

Haastility said:


> I cant even close my humidor what do i do!!!!!!! haha and I have 35 more on the way AHHHHHHH


send them to me. problem solved. you're welcome. :ss


----------



## czartim

compuag said:


> Another gorilla and I picked up these beauties today. Can't wait to fire one up! :ss


What am I looking at? I haven't seen those before.

***Nevermind, I found my answer. Nice pick up there.


----------



## groogs

compuag said:


> Another gorilla and I picked up these beauties today. Can't wait to fire one up! :ss


Very nice, I wish I could find some of those. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## groogs

czartim said:


> What am I looking at? I haven't seen those before.


If I am not mistaken those are the TAT Blacks.


----------



## huero71

Yep, that's what they are... LUCKY!
:dr


----------



## TripleF

Haastility said:


>


Dayum bro..........................I need to move back to Rochester so I can herf with you


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Haastility said:


>


Those would be labeled Exhibits A - E in my divorce proceedings...

Damn nice haul


----------



## huero71

WOW!!! :dr


----------



## krevo81

Nice pics!!


----------



## Haastility

FFF, if you're ever in town I am sure we can setup something..


----------



## TripleF

Haastility said:


> FFF, if you're ever in town I am sure we can setup something..


I gotcha. You friends with DBall and ConchRepublican and AmbientBoy and zipper?


----------



## Haastility

Box of 26 Padron 3000 Maduros, and 9 Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 50:









Close up:


----------



## Stick

"We shall not grow wiser before we learn that much that we have done was very foolish" - FA Hayek. Now I need a cooler...
http://www.photodump.com/Stick/Petite Lanceros.html


----------



## awsmith4

I picked up a few today that looked exciting. I found a few Opus X, 2 Tatuaje Petites, and a Gran Habanos #5 Lancero. I didn't even know they did a lancero but it looked to good to pass by.


----------



## yellowgoat

A week ago or so San Cristobal Box plus 3 my absolute favorites. 

I got coming 18 Rocky Patel OSG and a Box Rocky Patel Sun Grown. And been thinking of buying a box of Don Pepin Cuban Classic Black labels in a couple weeks.

I'll take some pics of them with my phones crappy 1.3 mega pixel cam. So you know it will be bad.


----------



## Mystophales

yellowgoat said:


> A week ago or so San Cristobal Box plus 3 my absolute favorites.
> 
> I got coming 18 Rocky Patel OSG and a Box Rocky Patel Sun Grown. And been thinking of buying a box of Don Pepin Cuban Classic Black labels in a couple weeks.
> 
> I'll take some pics of them with my phones crappy 1.3 mega pixel cam. So you know it will be bad.


Nice Pick up brother...love those San Cristobals and the Black Label DPG..plus your sig kicks ass! Up the Irons!


----------



## sikk50

So jelouse of all these Gorillas getting Opus X's


----------



## BlazinOrange

Bought:
Padron Ashtray http://www.tampahumidor.com/sd4/product/padron-4-cigar-ashray-3418.cfm

Xikar Cutter

A few singles: 2 Por Larranga Cabinet Sleeccion, 1 Perdom0 Lot 23 Belicoso, and 1 Gurkha Vintage XO Shaggy


----------



## McCharlie

My meager haul for the month of May.


----------



## Haastility




----------



## yellowgoat

Mystophales said:


> Nice Pick up brother...love those San Cristobals and the Black Label DPG..plus your sig kicks ass! Up the Irons!


Thanks!
Still working on the sig whenever I have time to kill.

We'll see how it turns out.

Here are pics,fresh from the UPS.


----------



## sames

Today was a good day.

2 packages from friends and a trip to 2 B&Ms.

The box is the CAO sampler.


----------



## troutbreath

I received that CAO sampler as a gift for Christmas. Good stuff. Enjoyed the DVD, too.


----------



## BamaDoc77

(5) Old Henry's samplers..


----------



## Snake Hips

ARG! I went to take a cellphone picture of the haul I brought in to start my intro to smoking, but I can't figure out how to send a pic as an e-mail on my new phone >.<

Oh well, it isn't pretty right now. They're campin' out in a bagidor with a sponge while my humidor seasons...quite dishonorable for those smokes...


----------



## eneyman-cl

Very nice, I have never tried CAO's and have been interested in that commemorative sampler for a while. Hopefully I will be getting a new humidor soon and my collection will get a kickstart.


----------



## Tour De Cigar

Haastility said:


>


Have you smoke that Nat. 80th anni. huh, I didnt know they came in nats.. only one ive been seeing are the maddy... BTW.. nice group of gems you have... thxs for sharing :ss


----------



## eneyman-cl

wow, fantastic collections you guys own. I see alot of you guys bought Xikar cutters, I really want one of those Xi2 models, will look out for a good deal.


----------



## freakygar

Thanks to VOLT (Mike) I now enjoy H. Upmann Vintage Camaroon

Picked these up yesterday at a COSTCO. I could not believe it.

Anyway, here ya go


----------



## Boobar

ahc4353 said:


> Thanks to VOLT (Mike) I now enjoy H. Upmann Vintage Camaroon
> 
> Picked these up yesterday at a COSTCO. I could not believe it.
> 
> Anyway, here ya go


These are some of my favorites as well. :tu


----------



## gnukfu

ahc4353 said:


> Thanks to VOLT (Mike) I now enjoy H. Upmann Vintage Camaroon
> 
> Picked these up yesterday at a COSTCO. I could not believe it.
> 
> Anyway, here ya go


Costco has cigars? Hmmm, I'll have to check mine out. Those look nice Al!


----------



## ScottishSmoker

Crap...Costco now has cigars...first they have top shelf booze under their private labels and now they are selling cigars...I guess it may be time to get a membership....At least its not Wal-Mart


----------



## Haastility




----------



## 25box

My pickup 4 June from Famous Smoke. Only had the Padron 2000 M before. Can't wait to try'em.


----------



## groogs

Haastility said:


>


Nice pick up. Let us know how thos SC Cuban Cabinets are.


----------



## sikk50

25box said:


> My pickup 4 June from Famous Smoke. Only had the Padron 2000 M before. Can't wait to try'em.


I love Lot 23's!


----------



## Haastility

100th Post!


----------



## frogman18

Hey guys its been awhile since i posted on here, thought my first post back should be some cigars i bought this week.

First: my trip to the B&M Sunday, not pictured is a NUB Habano 460 that got torched that night, also the 2 AB MAXX Trad. i picked up at the local discount cigarette store this afternoon. 









The NUB i had Sunday inspired pulling the trigger on this order and it arrived today.









(PS as always guys sorry about my crappy photo skills)


----------



## romwarrior

WOAM!!!


----------



## rizzle

romwarrior said:


> WOAM!!!


Thank you!!!! I've been searching high and low since I signed up here trying to find out what the hell a "WOAM" is. I had never seen a picture or found the explanation for the abreviation and being a noob didn't want to ask simply to be told "do a search". So romwarrior, thank you for teaching a noob something new today. WOAM = Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Maduro. Ring guage on the way.
:tu


----------



## romwarrior

rizzle said:


> Thank you!!!! I've been searching high and low since I signed up here trying to find out what the hell a "WOAM" is. I had never seen a picture or found the explanation for the abreviation and being a noob didn't want to ask simply to be told "do a search". So romwarrior, thank you for teaching a noob something new today. WOAM = Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Maduro. Ring guage on the way.
> :tu


Yeah, figuring out all of the abbreviations can take a long time but is part of the fun of CS!! I'm still learning new ones too...


----------



## pnoon

rizzle said:


> Thank you!!!! I've been searching high and low since I signed up here trying to find out what the hell a "WOAM" is. I had never seen a picture or found the explanation for the abreviation and being a noob didn't want to ask simply to be told "do a search". So romwarrior, thank you for teaching a noob something new today. WOAM = Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Maduro. Ring guage on the way.
> :tu





romwarrior said:


> Yeah, figuring out all of the abbreviations can take a long time but is part of the fun of CS!! I'm still learning new ones too...


Lots of acronyms explained here:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4398
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=152126


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05

Just got these yesterday. They're some Perdomo Fresh Rolled Cuban Wheel robustos


----------



## rizzle

pnoon said:


> Lots of acronyms explained here:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4398
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=152126


See what I mean.
:chk


----------



## Dgar

romwarrior said:


> WOAM!!!


SHOW OFF !!!!!!!! Those look great, I smoked one of these a couple weeks ago. Fantastic!! Enjoy.


----------



## romwarrior

Dgar said:


> SHOW OFF !!!!!!!! Those look great, I smoked one of these a couple weeks ago. Fantastic!! Enjoy.


Hey, that is the title of this thread after all... 

Yeah, I had my first WOAM a few weeks ago and it totally blew me away. I was so happy to find this box. :ss


----------



## Gov

Just arrived on my doorstep this afternoon. Nothing big, but one of my favorites.


----------



## Gov

Here's another pick up


----------



## kas

Gov said:


> Just arrived on my doorstep this afternoon. Nothing big, but one of my favorites.


Au contraire. Anything that lands on your doorstep is big.


----------



## paul95se

:dr


----------



## bilkay

I, um, couldn't help myself.....










Don Pepin Garcia Blue Invictos, Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve toro corojo, Tatuaje Reserva J21, Tatuaje Noellas, Tatuaje Regios, Rocky Patel Edge Missile corojo, Don Pepin Garcia Black robusto


----------



## Jbailey

Nice! Enjoy the Tatuaje Reserva J21, Tatuaje Noellas!


----------



## paul95se

bilkay said:


> I, um, couldn't help myself.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Invictos, Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve toro corojo, Tatuaje Reserva J21, Tatuaje Noellas, Tatuaje Regios, Rocky Patel Edge Missile corojo, Don Pepin Garcia Black robusto


Good god man :dr


----------



## 25box

Holy Geeezzzz!



bilkay said:


> I, um, couldn't help myself.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Invictos, Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve toro corojo, Tatuaje Reserva J21, Tatuaje Noellas, Tatuaje Regios, Rocky Patel Edge Missile corojo, Don Pepin Garcia Black robusto


----------



## bilkay

I got some really nice prices on these. The Pepins came from a brother here, the RP OWRs from a brother on BOTL, the Tats from the recent CI shipment (at those prices, I _had_ to pull the trigger), and the RP Edge were a steal on the Devil Site.

Now all I need are a box of Tat Angeles and DPG Black Perlas and I'm set for a good, long while.....

Except now I've caught the Illusione bug, too!

Dammit!!!


----------



## czartim

Gov said:


> Just arrived on my doorstep this afternoon. Nothing big, but one of my favorites.


Those look terrible! Save yourself some disappointment and send them my way.


----------



## jaymz

paul95se said:


> :dr


They look better in person :dr Thanks for the fiver!


----------



## sames

The first package I received from a sampler split I did.









The second package was a killer deal I was offered.


----------



## mnelson

bilkay said:


> the RP OWRs from a brother on BOTL


I recently joined over here @ CS, enjoy those RP OWRs


----------



## dayplanner

[No message]


----------



## Gov

Not even right!!!!! I have been searching high and low for the Tat black at all my local B&M's. Now I know why I can't find them....you took the other jar I have been searching for. :r
Well enjoy them and at least send us a review after you smoke one! I hear they are awesome! Just try not to rub it in too much!!!


----------



## mangamonster

Some Cigar pron from my purchase today at the local B&M...truth is that on Sunday pretty much all of the B&M's around here are closed on Sunday's and today I was desperate for something goood, so I went on a little driving escapade looking for anything...and damn! I found a great little gem of a cigar shop! Here's the damage...






















































































































Cigars are a beautiful, aint they?

Happy Smokin'!

-Dave


----------



## mangamonster

...forgot one of my best catches!! Her'ya go 



















-Dave


----------



## Gov

Nice pick-ups...I love stumbling upon the "new" B&M you never knew was there!!!!


----------



## neoflex

Nice score and great photos! I need to take some pics but this week I scored myself a box of Casa Torano Robustos and one each of Nub Habano, Cameroon and Connecticut from an event I attended this past week. Hope to post some photos tomorrow.


----------



## doubled

Taboo Special Forces Lanceros and the new Petit Coronas.


----------



## smitty

mangamonster said:


> Some Cigar pron from my purchase today at the local B&M...truth is that on Sunday pretty much all of the B&M's around here are closed on Sunday's and today I was desperate for something goood, so I went on a little driving escapade looking for anything...and damn! I found a great little gem of a cigar shop! Here's the damage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cigars are a beautiful, aint they?
> 
> Happy Smokin'!
> 
> -Dave


Dave
Are you a pro photographer? Great pics of great sticks


----------



## mangamonster

smitty said:


> Dave
> Are you a pro photographer? Great pics of great sticks


Hehe, thanks for the compliment, but no, not a pro. More of a lazy hobby than anything else... cigars are so damn photogenic though :tu


----------



## Gov

Love dropping some of my 2008 stimulus check on some great smokes.... :r

Fuente's Top Picks Sampler









Show Stopper Sampler









Mystery Sampler









Some extra pick-ups from a local B&M


----------



## Boobar

sames said:


> The first package I received from a sampler split I did.


A man after my own heart, I love all things 5 Vegas. :ss


----------



## awsmith4

Today I visited a shop I rarely go but it was on my way to see my wife and I found these










Now the Flor de Olivas may not be hard to find, but the LG Small Batch #1s and the Oliva Master Blend 2s are a different story. I was excited:tu


----------



## troutbreath

great photos, manga! And a few nice pick-ups there, too.


----------



## Haastility

Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra Toro and 6 Taboo Petit Corona Twists!!

Holts messed up and sent me Toros instead of Torpedoes but I don't want to wait and send them back, they are the same size so whatever.


----------



## romwarrior

Haastility said:


> Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra Toro and 6 Taboo Petit Corona Twists!!
> 
> Holts messed up and sent me Toros instead of Torpedoes but I don't want to wait and send them back, they are the same size so whatever.


Nice! Those Edge Sumatras are great. I had to get in on the Holts deal as well. I ordered the torps also so I hope they don't mess up on mine!

Nice pickups!


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

My latest additions. Though I'd never get a chance to smoke the Edge Sumatra before they were gone. Can't wait to try one. And I've been wanting to try the famous private selection Nic's for while also. I can never pass up a good deal on the JDN's.. Got all this on sale this past week.. I must finely be livening right

Brian...:ss


----------



## paul95se

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> My latest additions. Though I'd never get a chance to smoke the Edge Sumatra before they were gone. Can't wait to try one. And I've been wanting to try the famous private selection Nic's for while also. I can never pass up a good deal on the JDN's.. Got all this on sale this past week.. I must finely be livening right
> 
> Brian...:ss


Nice...let me know if you want to sell any of those Fam Nic Corojos.  Was going to get them but didn't want a whole box.


----------



## yellowgoat

Just in today.



Absolutely tasty cigar. Really enjoying.


----------



## czartim

doubled said:


> Taboo Special Forces Lanceros and the new Petit Coronas.


Anyone else notice the direction of the wrappers differs on two of those PCs? Were they rolled by lefties?


----------



## Mr Flibble

UPS man just dropped these off.

Ofcoarse two of them are split due to a slow ass delivery on a hot ass truck.


----------



## tccigar

czartim said:


> Anyone else notice the direction of the wrappers differs on two of those PCs? Were they rolled by lefties?


Yes, I wish all the rollers were right handed! Enjoy those Lanceros. After a few people smoke them I'm sure there will be a big demand for them. It will be another 60 days or so before we get more. The PC Twist will be in the same boat soon. Nearly out of these too. The new sizes were very tasty and I hope everyone that was lucky enough to get their hands on some enjoy them!

The new HSG Robusto are in and I may have them on the website tomorrow. I am expecting the new Lancero HSG tomorrow also. This HSG shipment is perfect for anyone that likes a nice flavorful mild cigar. Nice nutty sun grown taste!:tu

Nice pics
Thanks for your business
Rob


----------



## frogman18

tccigar said:


> Yes, I wish all the rollers were right handed!


I think the cigars look even better when they go both direction in the same box. :ss


----------



## czartim

tccigar said:


> Yes, I wish all the rollers were right handed!


What do I win for catching that? :bn


----------



## kas

I'm a proud leftie, so I think they look beautiful. I'll bet they even smoke better.



tccigar said:


> Yes, I wish all the rollers were right handed! Enjoy those Lanceros. After a few people smoke them I'm sure there will be a big demand for them. It will be another 60 days or so before we get more. The PC Twist will be in the same boat soon. Nearly out of these too. The new sizes were very tasty and I hope everyone that was lucky enough to get their hands on some enjoy them!
> 
> The new HSG Robusto are in and I may have them on the website tomorrow. I am expecting the new Lancero HSG tomorrow also. This HSG shipment is perfect for anyone that likes a nice flavorful mild cigar. Nice nutty sun grown taste!:tu
> 
> Nice pics
> Thanks for your business
> Rob


----------



## gnukfu

I prefer cigars rolled left handed since I smoke them left handed, write left handed, drink left handed.......:ss


----------



## AirplaneSpin

gnukfu said:


> I prefer cigars rolled left handed since I smoke them left handed, write left handed, drink left handed.......:ss


Amen to that, my friend.


----------



## Al_Samson

i just picked these up today from my local B&M


----------



## kgraybill

Picked these up Saturday.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

gnukfu said:


> I prefer cigars rolled left handed since I smoke them left handed, write left handed, drink left handed.......:ss


:tpd: All of the above. You know lefthanded people think w/ the right side of the brain, while righthanded people think w/ the left side of the brain. Therefore, lefthanded people are the only ones in their right mind!


----------



## dwhitacre

gnukfu said:


> I prefer cigars rolled left handed since I smoke them left handed, write left handed, drink left handed.......:ss





andrewsutherland2002 said:


> :tpd: All of the above. You know lefthanded people think w/ the right side of the brain, while righthanded people think w/ the left side of the brain. Therefore, lefthanded people are the only ones in their right mind!


I'm just glad the list ended where it did!!!:r

FYI - I use both sides of my brain!!!


----------



## Bruzee

Although it is quite small compared to some other's recent acquisitions, here is todays score.... I was pretty happy to see this waiting for me after work.


----------



## Haastility

My trip to CI


----------



## Bruzee

....And this was today... Two days in a row, waiting for me after work!


----------



## gnukfu

dwhitacre said:


> I'm just glad the list ended where it did!!!:r
> 
> FYI - I use both sides of my brain!!!


*You better use both sides!!! You need all the help you can get!!!*


----------



## zmancbr

Just had to stop by and post a pic of today's damage...  I have been tryin to get some of the Don Carlos Aniversario 2007's since January but Tampa sold out quick and didn't have any until last week when Darlene gave me an email and personally let me know they were in... Great service and a :tu goes to her!!

The rest are from MU Mike. I was so bummed I missed the 2008 Blue label lanceros, but then this great BOTL posted a box for sale and I jumped on it immediately... what I didn't know was how generous he was... he shipped those six extras between the Don Carlos and the Blue Labels just for shipping it a couple of days later than he wanted to... Unnecessary but total welcome. Thanks Mike. :ss


----------



## Kaisersozei

Some wonderfully aged sticks that I bought from *tedski* were waiting for me when I got home today. I could almost smell those Delicias through the shipping box--they're 4 years old!










Looking forward to trying the Chateau Real, been curious about those. Thanks for a great deal, brother!


----------



## jaymz

couple of packages waiting for me when i got home today thanks to Joe's and a couple of BOTL's :ss










RP factory selects
RP edge counterfeits
DPG Blues
5 Vegas Limitada
Perdomo Habana
Gran Habano VL
La Aurora 1495 Cameroon 1994's


----------



## paul95se

Very nice :dr


----------



## troutbreath

This is actually a few purchases pulled together, but I never bothered to get the camera out . . . There is at least one purchase since this, too.


----------



## 688sonarmen

Let us know how that box press smokes


----------



## troutbreath

688sonarmen said:


> Let us know how that box press smokes


Will do. It's been resting for just over a month. Not sure when I am going to dive into that one, though. Just reviewed the box pressed Toranos on the review board. They are great!


----------



## bigliver

I hope you all see the kind of person you are making out of me.


----------



## bigliver

Oh wait! There's more.


----------



## physiognomy

Just called by my local this evening & picked up a few things...










Cabaiguan maduro RX
La Riqueza #1
Cabaiguan maduro 46
Benchmade robusto


----------



## awsmith4

physiognomy said:


> Just called by my local this evening & picked up a few things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabaiguan maduro RX
> La Riqueza #1
> Cabaiguan maduro 46
> Benchmade robusto


Those look mighty tasty:dr

I need to go by te B&M to see if the La Riqueza or the Guapo maddie came in


----------



## groogs

zmancbr said:


> Just had to stop by and post a pic of today's damage...  I have been tryin to get some of the Don Carlos Aniversario 2007's since January but Tampa sold out quick and didn't have any until last week when Darlene gave me an email and personally let me know they were in... Great service and a :tu goes to her!!
> 
> The rest are from MU Mike. I was so bummed I missed the 2008 Blue label lanceros, but then this great BOTL posted a box for sale and I jumped on it immediately... what I didn't know was how generous he was... he shipped those six extras between the Don Carlos and the Blue Labels just for shipping it a couple of days later than he wanted to... Unnecessary but total welcome. Thanks Mike. :ss


Those Lanceros are making me :dr:dr:dr:dr. Enjoy.


----------



## zmancbr

groogs said:


> Those Lanceros are making me :dr:dr:dr:dr. Enjoy.


Thanks... I haven't even tried one yet... but I think the time will come very very soon... I just love the blue labels and I love Lanceros.. so together they must be special. I will probably post a review when I smoke my first one. :tu


----------



## troutbreath




----------



## PUFFNMO

Those are powerful little sticks...


----------



## frogman18

Just in from Famous:
Bundle of Dom. 2000 Coronas
Arganese Sampler


----------



## Mr. Ed

troutbreath said:


>


Awsome pickup! The other half of the humi looks kind of lonely though, better get another box to fill it up too :ss


----------



## LkyLindy

Sweet dreams


----------



## justinwb

LkyLindy said:


> Sweet dreams


 Wow those all look amazing.


----------



## troutbreath

Mr. Ed said:


> Awsome pickup! The other half of the humi looks kind of lonely though, better get another box to fill it up too :ss


You are sooooo right. :ss I had another humi which was getting into "tetris" conditions. This one is new. There are a few others in the tray, but they opted not to be photographed.


----------



## frogman18

The lastest B&M damage. Has anybody tried those Kristoffs
?


----------



## neoflex

LkyLindy said:


> Sweet dreams


I think the photos of the Annis just gave me wood!


----------



## duckmanco

frogman18 said:


> The lastest B&M damage. Has anybody tried those Kristoffs
> ?


I tried the kristoff maduro torps, and sadly they did nothing for me. They were both so underwhelming in the flavor dept. that I cannot remember specifics. I wanted them to be good to, neat format of presentation, and a brazilian maduro wrapper...... oh well


----------



## Firridge

Was lucky enough to purchase a box of TAT noellas myself while on vacation. Let those sit in the humi for a couple of months and you will be amazed.


----------



## troutbreath

Firridge said:


> Was lucky enough to purchase a box of TAT noellas myself while on vacation. Let those sit in the humi for a couple of months and you will be amazed.


I'm going to try to let them sit. I've got a pretty good selection I can work on for a while, but the temptation will be great. Fortunately, vacation/work pulls me away for a week at a time during the summer, so there is only so much damage I can do.


----------



## JCK

In the right place at the right time, enjoying a cigar this afternoon at the B&M and these arrived.


----------



## Mr. Ed

:dr


----------



## awsmith4

khubli said:


> In the right place at the right time, enjoying a cigar this afternoon at the B&M and these arrived.


Man I need to find your B&M

Great pickups brother:tu


----------



## pro2625

LkyLindy said:


> Sweet dreams


Im drooling


----------



## frogman18

This stuff came in earlier, today was a good day:ss


----------



## Hexnut-cl

Bought tonight at an Oliva Event in Fife, Wa.

A seven stick sampler was thrown in with a decent Oliva shirt. Good times.

Hexnut


----------



## troutbreath

Hexnut said:


> Bought tonight at an Oliva Event in Fife, Wa.
> 
> A seven stick sampler was thrown in with a decent Oliva shirt. Good times.
> 
> Hexnut


I'd pick that up, even if NOTHING came with it. Love those Oliva G's.

I'm considering a box of V's, and should be able to get back to my B&M by the end of the week.


----------



## DonnieW

My grab from our last drive across the border...


----------



## dustinhayden

I recently bought these. I had to restock my humi...it was getting hungry!:r


----------



## Gov

DonnieW said:


> My grab from our last drive across the border...


That is some line up!!!!!!!!!!!:tu


----------



## DonnieW

Gov said:


> That is some line up!!!!!!!!!!!:tu


BTW that line-up would have cost upwards of $450 here in Canada. Net cost across the border... $120. Sorry if posting $$$ is bad form, just trying to make a point that Canada loves the fact that we share the largest undefended border in the world. Happy 4th America!!!


----------



## tsolomon

I have been buying boxes lately. :ss


----------



## troutbreath

Couldn't find a whole box, but I'm happy with what I got . . .




























:dr


----------



## Ozz1113

Nice eccj's!

My recent pickup:








Click for full size​


----------



## Mr. Ed

Ozz1113 said:


> Nice eccj's!
> 
> My recent pickup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click for full size​


 :dr

Kick a$$ haul!


----------



## bigdog20

frogman18 said:


> This stuff came in earlier, today was a good day:ss


 very nice... those pep blues look mighty fine


----------



## tjblades

These are my latest additions. New sticks, new cutter and new lighter.


----------



## troutbreath

tjblades said:


> These are my latest additions. New sticks, new cutter and new lighter.


Wow! Yummy! Nice cutter, too.


----------



## DonnieW

Ozz1113 said:


> Nice eccj's!
> 
> My recent pickup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click for full size​


Couldn't you find anything better? :dr


----------



## taltos

My wife has the camera and is visiting her sister in NH so no pictures but a nice list of stuff from TNT. I ordered last week because the freebies given with purchase were all things that I smoke so it was worth it especially with free shipping included. I was out of Brazilia Gols so I ordered 2 boxes and recieved 10 free Changos with each box. I just took a box of JDN Consuls out of my cooler since they celebrated their first birthday so I replaced them with another box and got 10 Oliva Series G Tubos with the box. I was also out of Oliva Series G Maduros so I ordered 2 boxes and received a 6 cigar Oliva sampler with each. On the multiple box purchases, it is one box to put in the humidors now and one for the cooler. Thus ends my cigar purchase for the second quarter of this year.:ss


----------



## Ozz1113

DonnieW said:


> Couldn't you find anything better? :dr


Thanks! The B&M I found locally moved and had a grand re-opening. Hopefully his great stock isn't a one time deal. I'll be going back for more, that is for sure.


----------



## DonnieW

taltos said:


> My wife has the camera and is visiting her sister in NH so no pictures but a nice list of stuff from TNT. I ordered last week because the freebies given with purchase were all things that I smoke so it was worth it especially with free shipping included. I was out of Brazilia Gols so I ordered 2 boxes and recieved 10 free Changos with each box. I just took a box of JDN Consuls out of my cooler since they celebrated their first birthday so I replaced them with another box and got 10 Oliva Series G Tubos with the box. I was also out of Oliva Series G Maduros so I ordered 2 boxes and received a 6 cigar Oliva sampler with each. On the multiple box purchases, it is one box to put in the humidors now and one for the cooler. Thus ends my cigar purchase for the second quarter of this year.:ss


No picture... we don't believe you. You need to hold them until she's back with the camera - take a picture - post it... then smoke it. 

[EDIT] btw, who is this "TNT" place? They sound like they REALLY know how to take care of people.


----------



## StayingWarm

For a golf playing/baseball watching road trip with some buddies


----------



## taltos

DonnieW said:


> No picture... we don't believe you. You need to hold them until she's back with the camera - take a picture - post it... then smoke it.
> 
> [EDIT] btw, who is this "TNT" place? They sound like they REALLY know how to take care of people.


Donnie, they are at tntcigar.comand are very good. Many times you can qualify for free shipping by buying a bundle of their alternatives to name brands. Other times buying certain premium brands qualify for free shipping. I qualified on the JDN's and the Olivas for the free shipping. If you do order from them, be forwarned, the software on the site for ordering is from the stone age. I ordered on 30 June and the only freebie that came up on the order was the first 10 free Changos. I had to leave a note for corrections to the order in the comment section. In addition, their website says that if you have free shipping, you need to pay $6.00 to get priority mail. I left a comment to charge me for priority since I did not want my cigars taking over a week to go from Arizona to Massachusetts. When I called to make sure that the add-ons were taken care of, I mentioned the priority mail and was blown off. The order came in perfect order and they made sure that I got all of the add-ons that I was entitled to but the problem with Priority mail would make me to see one hell of a deal to use them again since I can buy for less albiet with less freebies from some East Coast vendors than a vendor in Arizona.

As far as seeing pictures, after this weekend, my humor sense is dead so if you can't believe someone on here for over 2 years and over 3000 posts, bite me!:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:


----------



## tjblades

troutbreath said:


> Wow! Yummy! Nice cutter, too.


Thanks alot, Bro. By the way, what in the world are you doing up at 4:44am? Get some sleep!! Have a great one.:tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Haven't been buying at all this year but am starting to get the itch again.
I have bought approx. 3 cigars since January but broke down and bought a couple things.

To start
I bought this from a Gorilla to go with my 05's and '07's









Then I was reading a post about Culebras and decided I had to locate the LaFLorDominicana Culebras that I have not seen before (I have the Parti one)




























Now to find a Davidoff Culebra.....A little help???? PLEASE


----------



## Theophilus

I'm a noob in the whole cigar thing, I got the mild and mellow sampler from cheaphumidors.com. Anybody ever tried it, or know anything about the cigars within it?


----------



## awsmith4

Theophilus said:


> I'm a noob in the whole cigar thing, I got the mild and mellow sampler from cheaphumidors.com. Anybody ever tried it, or know anything about the cigars within it?


I've tried quite a few of those and they are good sticks (a little mild for my tastes now) the Perdomo Champagne is probably my favorite Connecticut shade cigar out there


----------



## DonnieW

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Then I was reading a post about Culebras and decided I had to locate the LaFLorDominicana Culebras that I have not seen before (I have the Parti one)


 Those are awesome looking, a real work of art!~


----------



## DonnieW

taltos said:


> Donnie, they are at tntcigar.comand are very good. Many times you can qualify for free shipping by buying a bundle of their alternatives to name brands. Other times buying certain premium brands qualify for free shipping. I qualified on the JDN's and the Olivas for the free shipping. If you do order from them, be forwarned, the software on the site for ordering is from the stone age. I ordered on 30 June and the only freebie that came up on the order was the first 10 free Changos. I had to leave a note for corrections to the order in the comment section. In addition, their website says that if you have free shipping, you need to pay $6.00 to get priority mail. I left a comment to charge me for priority since I did not want my cigars taking over a week to go from Arizona to Massachusetts. When I called to make sure that the add-ons were taken care of, I mentioned the priority mail and was blown off. The order came in perfect order and they made sure that I got all of the add-ons that I was entitled to but the problem with Priority mail would make me to see one hell of a deal to use them again since I can buy for less albiet with less freebies from some East Coast vendors than a vendor in Arizona.
> 
> As far as seeing pictures, after this weekend, my humor sense is dead so if you can't believe someone on here for over 2 years and over 3000 posts, bite me!:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:


:r Okay, I'll take your word for it


----------



## hogz

New cigars and camera showed up today...


----------



## JCK

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Now to find a Davidoff Culebra.....A little help???? PLEASE


Brian, Those are great looking Culebras! I've never seen the Gorda Culebra before.

This place has the Davidoff Special C (Culebra)

http://www.thecigarsuperstore.com/davidoffspecialseries.html


----------



## benjamin

Theophilus said:


> I'm a noob in the whole cigar thing, I got the mild and mellow sampler from cheaphumidors.com. Anybody ever tried it, or know anything about the cigars within it?


those cigars look pretty good...CAO, rocky patel, la aurora, gurkha, all of those are good brands. enjoy them!


----------



## Theophilus

benjamin said:


> those cigars look pretty good...CAO, rocky patel, la aurora, gurkha, all of those are good brands. enjoy them!


They'll be coming in right before my wife and I go on vacation a week from Saturday. I can't wait!


----------



## Sanitariumite

hogz said:


> New cigars and camera showed up today...


Those look great! Were you able to find a retailer online, or did you have to order them straight from the source? I haven't been able to find these since I was down there last winter, and would love to get my hands on at least a box.


----------



## Ormonster

This is from the last few weeks

RP Vintage 1992 Tubos









Taboo HSG Toro Bundle & EB II Torpedo Bundle









Gurkha 1887 Expedition Toro









5 Vegas Gold Toro Box


----------



## hogz

Sanitariumite said:


> Those look great! Were you able to find a retailer online, or did you have to order them straight from the source? I haven't been able to find these since I was down there last winter, and would love to get my hands on at least a box.


I got them straight from Tradicion...

http://www.thecubanshop.com/c=B8qD7TH0lMcICD0rZtYlOKNWg/category/1.11a/


----------



## hogz

Ormonster said:


> This is from the last few weeks
> 
> RP Vintage 1992 Tubos


Cool...I don't think I've ever seen them in tubos...love the RP Vintage :tu


----------



## Snake Hips

I've got two Vintage 1990's in the glass tubes. They're pretty nice looking. My B&M had a box of those and '92s.


----------



## negncic

Just received these from CI for 129.95 
40 358 Habano Nubs
10 CAO Black VR totem
1 Colibri lighter 
Not bad for under $2.60 per stick :ss


----------



## Mr. Ed

These arrived today!!!!!!!! :dr

(These are thumbnails, feel free to click to see some hi-def pictures)



http://img58.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0625ev6.jpg







:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## troutbreath

Mr. Ed said:


> These arrived today!!!!!!!! :dr
> 
> (These are thumbnails, feel free to click to see some hi-def pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> http://img58.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0625ev6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


Wow. Nicely played!


----------



## bilkay

Mr. Ed said:


> These arrived today!!!!!!!! :dr
> 
> (These are thumbnails, feel free to click to see some hi-def pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> http://img58.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0625ev6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


Oh, hell yeah!


----------



## ellisb

This is my haul over the past few weeks (had to wait for my camera to show up).

I'd like to thank Holts, JR, Famous, Atlantic, Duke City, Taboo, Cigars International and all my fellow gorillas for pushing me down the slope.

-EB

More to follow....


----------



## ellisb

More shots from prior post.

-EB


----------



## Mr Flibble

I somehow won these. I bid less then half what CI sells them for and I lucked out and won them. I haven't tried either blend yet.


----------



## hogz

Mr Flibble said:


> I somehow won these. I bid less then half what CI sells them for and I lucked out and won them. I haven't tried either blend yet.


2-for-1 price....sweet pickup. I liked the few fusions I've tried...haven't dipped into the sigs.


----------



## Ormonster

Thanks to Rob's 30% promotion I got a box of Twists.


----------



## DonnieW

ellisb said:


> This is my haul over the past few weeks (had to wait for my camera to show up).
> 
> I'd like to thank Holts, JR, Famous, Atlantic, Duke City, Taboo, Cigars International and all my fellow gorillas for pushing me down the slope.
> 
> -EB
> 
> More to follow....


Man... you're well on your way. That's one great collection, plus tools to boot!


----------



## Marklar MM

Over the last few days, picked these up.


----------



## clampdown

Just arrived...:ss


----------



## dustinhayden

Just arrived! :ss


----------



## ggainey

Just got these today. I ordered them late on Friday and received on 
Monday. Taboo is great.


I really like the extras.


----------



## Ormonster

Just arrived from cigarbid.. everything was feeling warm from the heat.. gonna let them sit in the humi for a while.


----------



## MyNameIsHank

my little humi. Still trying to decide what box i want to buy.


----------



## Mr Flibble

The ashtray I ordered 3 weeks ago finally came in.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Tasty Arrivals in today's mail...


----------



## gnukfu

Ormonster said:


> Just arrived from cigarbid.. everything was feeling warm from the heat.. gonna let them sit in the humi for a while.


That's my everyday ashtray - love it.


----------



## Thetpi825

Here's my purchase from today. Number one in sales at my office so I had to treat myself right. But when I was walking out I thought to my self those gorillas must have greased the damned slope.


----------



## dustinhayden

Just got a box a 5 vegas gold! My favorite cigar!


----------



## Boobar

dustinhayden said:


> Just got a box a 5 vegas gold! My favorite cigar!


These are very tasty. :tu


----------



## Mr Flibble

A couple smokes and a nice case.


----------



## troutbreath

Window shopping at the B&M got me in trouble.




























And for those who could remember my empty little humidor . . .


----------



## Bax

Now that's a great pick up!


----------



## Mr. Ed

troutbreath said:


> Window shopping at the B&M got me in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who could remember my empty little humidor . . .


 That thing is filling up quick!. If I were you I would stop the window shopping and invest in a Vino Temp already since you seem to be heading down that road :ss


----------



## troutbreath

Mr. Ed said:


> That thing is filling up quick!. If I were you I would stop the window shopping and invest in a Vino Temp already since you seem to be heading down that road :ss


You may be right! That is humidor #3, but the other 2 are smaller.

Believe it or not, I have a Vinotemp . . . but it is housing wine, of all things!


----------



## Mr. Ed

troutbreath said:


> You may be right! That is humidor #3, but the other 2 are smaller.
> 
> Believe it or not, I have a Vinotemp . . . but it is housing wine, of all things!


 I hear you, got 2 humi's and a small cooler here. However, I'm sorry, but that is just ridiculous. A Vinotemp housing wine?!?!?


----------



## doubled

Did some side work this summer and heres what I ended up with.


----------



## dappleton

clampdown said:


> Just arrived...:ss


Nice pick up! Did you buy these online? Does have recommendations for finding the best prices for these or the Padron 1926's online?


----------



## troutbreath

doubled said:


> Did some side work this summer and heres what I ended up with.


That's good work if you can get it! Nice pick up!!


----------



## Bruzee

Todays mail...


----------



## Poriggity

I went to a local shop near where I work, yesterday. I had never been there before, so I did not know what to expect.. I walked in there, and found an INCREDIBLE selection. From San Cristobals to Winston Churchills and Dunhill signed range smokes. LOTS of stuff, even VSG's... and the new Alec Bradley Tempus. I picked up the Tempus, and two others, but already smoked the Tempus. Here are pics of the other two I picked up:

Scott


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05

Just got these yesterday and cant wait


----------



## The Mum

doubled said:


> Did some side work this summer and heres what I ended up with.


Nice pick up Dave..


----------



## kylej1

Camera is busted, so I couldnt get a picture, but I found one anyway. Found this guy in a corner at the B&M, on sale to . 2004 Fuente Holiday Sampler.


----------



## Hexnut-cl

kylej1 said:


> Camera is busted, so I couldnt get a picture, but I found one anyway. Found this guy in a corner at the B&M, on sale to . 2004 Fuente Holiday Sampler.


Sweet find! How much?


----------



## MarkinCA

kylej1 said:


> Camera is busted, so I couldnt get a picture, but I found one anyway. Found this guy in a corner at the B&M, on sale to . 2004 Fuente Holiday Sampler.


Nice score on the sampler kyle...:tu


----------



## troutbreath

kylej1 said:


> Camera is busted, so I couldnt get a picture, but I found one anyway. Found this guy in a corner at the B&M, on sale to . 2004 Fuente Holiday Sampler.


Nice find! I got a similar sampler as a gift this year, but the Anejos were a different vitola, and the biggest vitola was a Double Chateau Fuente. That may be what you have there, but the ones in my pack were cedar-wrapped.

Those sharks look gooood!:dr


----------



## MarkinCA

My La Aroma de Cuba Corona's arrived today from a recent Cbid auction:dr:dr



















Yeah thats right, one is "missing", but will be put to good use shortly:tu:ss


----------



## troutbreath

MarkinCA said:


> My La Aroma de Cuba Corona's arrived today from a recent Cbid auction:dr:dr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats right, one is "missing", but will be put to good use shortly:tu:ss


That's a good looking box! Nice setting for your shots,too. Enjoy!


----------



## kylej1

Hexnut said:


> Sweet find! How much?


 $75.00 on sale, I am thinking of going and getting the last 2 they have, keep one to give my father for xmas. But the other one ill just keep hidden away for myself .



MarkinCA said:


> Nice score on the sampler kyle...:tu


Thanks!



troutbreath said:


> Nice find! I got a similar sampler as a gift this year, but the Anejos were a different vitola, and the biggest vitola was a Double Chateau Fuente. That may be what you have there, but the ones in my pack were cedar-wrapped.
> 
> Those sharks look gooood!:dr


Love the sharks, with 4 years of age on em, I can only imagine how they will be. Usually my Anejos dont last longer then a month with me, they are to tasty to just sit around .


----------



## Tricker-cl

mmmm san cristobals, Thanks pipesandcigars!!

http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=398&i=p1010110ye7.jpg


----------



## troutbreath

Those are some great looking (and great tasting) smokes, TRicker!


----------



## Tricker-cl

And there Gigantic!!! lol I forgot to turn down my resolution on my camera


----------



## troutbreath

TRicker said:


> And there Gigantic!!! lol I forgot to turn down my resolution on my camera


You get a larger ring guage when you do that! :cb


----------



## Mr Flibble

This weeks CBID haul.


----------



## diamond53

just came in yesterday:ss


----------



## frogman18

After a somewhat expensive purchase of cigars, from a certain country that shall remain nameless:hn, heres all i could afford for the month. These are maduro wrapped btw.


----------



## MarkinCA

diamond53 said:


> just came in yesterday:ss


D53, I purchased 2 of the Fonseca Cubano Limitado's about 6 weeks back at my local B&M. Its a very nice smoke. I'm letting the other one rest and will torch it at the end of August. Nice purchase:tu


----------



## chenvt

When harassing enough B&Ms pays off 

By chenvt, shot with Canon PowerShot A80 at 2008-07-25


----------



## gehrig97

chenvt said:


> When harassing enough B&Ms pays off
> 
> By chenvt, shot with Canon PowerShot A80 at 2008-07-25


I hate you.


----------



## doubled

gehrig97 said:


> I hate you.


:tpd: Every b&m I ask here in PA about them they just look at me with a who farted look.


----------



## groogs

chenvt said:


> When harassing enough B&Ms pays off
> 
> By chenvt, shot with Canon PowerShot A80 at 2008-07-25


You lucky Bastage.....:dr:dr:dr


----------



## ucubed

they didn't let me buy the WHOLE jar with all the cigars in them, however I got to buy the Jar when it was empty...I just stuck the tat blacks I bought singles of and stuck em in there for a bit...now it's my cc jar keeping them at a different rh =)


----------



## Bax

Tat Blacks...Hmmmmmm....:tu


----------



## kylej1

Todays pick ups...

6 No. 55 Anejos
4 No. 50 Anejos
1 box of No. 50 Anejos


----------



## ja3480

NICE HAUL on the Anejos! Dam Good!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

I didn't think Anejos were released in the summer? Do tell?

Were they marked up much?


----------



## kylej1

The owner of the local B&M knows me very well, does on occasion put aside any "rare" Fuentes that he knows I like. They got a shipment in last week, he was not going to put them out for general sale, but he offered me a box, I purchased some singles as well. Now he just needs some more Opus, some WOAM's, Between The Lines, ill be happy .

Prices were $2 above MSRP, so it was a glorious day for me :ss.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Cool... are you on the east coast? I wonder if this is a national release?


----------



## kylej1

Yes, on the East Coast. Its a bit odd, because the B&M literally 10 minutes away from them, who are also authorized Opus dealers, have Anejos and everything said their next shipment was coming in late November, but another shop in the next town said a month. From what I was told by the owner, he gets Fuente deliveries at very random times, he doesn't ever know when hes getting anything, it just shows up. He puts the order in like 2x a year, they come in whenever.


----------



## derekmckee

I picked up only cigars I have never smoked before.


----------



## surefire m2

*Re: Show off your latest purchase*



K Baz said:


> No they only came up from the retailer approx. 2 weeks ago I am letting them get comfortable to there new home before I sacrific one.
> 
> Once I do I will be sure to review it on the forum.


 Wow i can ALMOST smell them:ss


----------



## surefire m2

Mr Flibble said:


> This weeks CBID haul.


Hi! i am a true newbie and i keep reading about those gurkhas. are they as good as everyone say's? i have only smoked a few cigars mostly red dot cohibas and like the mild taste. does gurkha make anything of the like? thank you..


----------



## derekmckee

surefire m2 said:


> Hi! i am a true newbie and i keep reading about those gurkhas. are they as good as everyone say's? i have only smoked a few cigars mostly red dot cohibas and like the mild taste. does gurkha make anything of the like? thank you..


Yeah Gurkha's are good. A lot of their top cigars are medium to full in body, you can find milder Gurkha's too. Their Gurkha Beauty and Status are milder i believe, but I have not had them because they are not in my everyday price tag. I think they might be $18+. But of course they have other milder smokes but the name escapes me right now.


----------



## kylej1

Just came in.


----------



## pro2625

TRicker said:


> mmmm san cristobals, Thanks pipesandcigars!!
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=398&i=p1010110ye7.jpg


You are the luckiest person I know! :tu


----------



## troutbreath

derekmckee said:


> I picked up only cigars I have never smoked before.


GREAT idea! Nice cutter, too! :tu


----------



## duckmanco

Well, I typically break the rules of this thread by posting my last FEW purchases. Truth be told these pics chronicle the last 2 months or so of my box pick ups (singles not included). These boxes also represent my newfound willingness to go upwards of the $5.00 a stick per box rate, which use to not happen often. Damn each and everyone of you for that..... Lets start off with the birthday haul from my lovely wife:

RP Lancero Sampler and EO 601 Oscuro Tronco 




This is the damage done from CBID (LFD Coronado), CI (LVH Silencio), and Holts (Tatuaje Noella) and the guy's trip to Miami (Pepin Sampler)



Thanks for looking.


----------



## czartim

duckmanco said:


> Well, I typically break the rules of this thread by posting my last FEW purchases. Truth be told these pics chronicle the last 2 months or so of my box pick ups (singles not included). These boxes also represent my newfound willingness to go upwards of the $5.00 a stick per box rate, which use to not happen often. Damn each and everyone of you for that..... Lets start off with the birthday haul from my lovely wife:
> 
> RP Lancero Sampler and EO 601 Oscuro Tronco
> 
> This is the damage done from CBID (LFD Coronado), CI (LVH Silencio), and Holts (Tatuaje Noella) and the guy's trip to Miami (Pepin Sampler)
> 
> Thanks for looking.


I thought the Silencios had been discontinued a couple years ago. Love 'em.


----------



## duckmanco

^^^^ When I first joined the board I think they were, and I really wanted to try them then, and was happy to see them come back. Awesome short smoke.


----------



## bobarian

Picked up this fiver recently.
http://imageshack.us

A bit of yellowing wouldnt you say?:r 1948! Sixty years old from a tin opened last year!


----------



## SmokinApe

Wow!



bobarian said:


> Picked up this fiver recently.
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> A bit of yellowing wouldnt you say?:r 1948! Sixty years old from a tin opened last year!


----------



## dustinhayden

bobarian said:


> Picked up this fiver recently.
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> A bit of yellowing wouldnt you say?:r 1948! Sixty years old from a tin opened last year!


Let us know how they are.


----------



## groogs

bobarian said:


> Picked up this fiver recently.
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> A bit of yellowing wouldnt you say?:r 1948! Sixty years old from a tin opened last year!


Look at that Celo:dr:dr:dr:dr. Bob I think one of those should go around at the next herf at Ratters.:r


----------



## bobarian

groogs said:


> Look at that Celo:dr:dr:dr:dr. Bob I think one of those should go around at the next herf at Ratters.:r


Trust me bro, several of these are lined up for future PPP's!:tu The cello is actually even darker than the pics show. :ss


----------



## dwhitacre

Very nice Bob!!!:dr


----------



## groogs

bobarian said:


> Trust me bro, several of these are lined up for future PPP's!:tu The cello is actually even darker than the pics show. :ss


What a generous guy.:tu


----------



## gwc4sc

bobarian said:


> Trust me bro, several of these are lined up for future PPP's!:tu The cello is actually even darker than the pics show. :ss


LUCKYS

Sweet lookin sticks buddy. Enjoy


----------



## gwc4sc

dwhitacre said:


> Very nice Bob!!!:dr


Darrell your avatar just got a bit creepy:gn


----------



## dustinhayden

My second favorite cigar the LGC Serie R #5. When I opened the box the smell was amazing! I took out the bundle, smelled the feet, and :dr :dr! It smelled awesome! :ss


----------



## frogman18

My lastest, a CI Legands humidor/cigar combo and 2 Drew Estate Natural samplers


----------



## doubled

I decided that I hate having money so with is what ended up with.....I need a new less expensive hobby.:ss


----------



## Bruzee

Picked up a couple Taboo samplers and a Series "A" Sampler...


----------



## doubled

Be jealous and like it.....:ss


----------



## kylej1

^^^ Hate you .


----------



## MarkinCA

Bruzee said:


> Picked up a couple Taboo samplers and a Series "A" Sampler...


And they all look like winners Bruzee:tu:ss


----------



## acruce

Dr_Trac said:


> $11!?
> 
> And you paid that?! Why?


 Kinda what I was thinking..


----------



## neoflex

Nice Blacks! I have officially put these in the Anejo category as it seems you need to be in the right place at the right time in order to score them and unfortunately I am never where I am supposed to be.:r


----------



## doubled

[No message]


----------



## doubled

A little something my sister picked up for me in Bangkok.


----------



## Av8tor152d

my latest Hall from Silo Cigars.


----------



## DonnieW

Can't beat those Tats


----------



## Gone Dave

I went to a Davidoff event last week and pick up some to sample and got 2 free..
Left to right..Griffin's Fuerte Short Corona,AVO Signature Small Corona,AVO Robusto Maduro, then the free one's . A Winston Churchill #10 Robusto/Dbl. Robusto ? and a Zino platinum something.. its by far the longest off the bunch.:cb
I have not had any of these I just blind pulled.








 they may all suck, maybe not..


----------



## rrplasencia

I always forget to post in this thread but after making the amex bleed this weekend i had no choice. Thanks in part to some BOTL's who had some blowout sales and trades. Still waiting on 3 5er's to arrive. WOAM, Nub 460 Habano, VSG Wiz, Tat B, 858 sg, Illusione ~hl~.


----------



## rrplasencia

Gone Dave said:


> I went to a Davidoff event last week and pick up some to sample and got 2 free


Free Davidoff! never heard of such a thing. i've heard good things about the winston churchill but retailers can't advertise them online. you should post a review of that one.


----------



## Poriggity

Here's what showed up today....


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

rrplasencia said:


> I always forget to post in this thread but after making the amex bleed this weekend i had no choice. Thanks in part to some BOTL's who had some blowout sales and trades. Still waiting on 3 5er's to arrive. WOAM, Nub 460 Habano, VSG Wiz, Tat B, 858 sg, Illusione ~hl~.


May I smoke one of your HL's please

Thank you

GREAT GRAB
B:ss


----------



## Coz77

doubled said:


> Be jealous and like it.....:ss


One of your Tat labels are upside down. Fakes...there all fakes :r...I'm just jealous ignore me.


----------



## chenvt

Coz77 said:


> One of your Tat labels are upside down. Fakes...there all fakes :r...I'm just jealous ignore me.


I didn't know they came in a cello.. Was this some store that took them out of the jar and put them in cello?


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I too have yet to see any Tatuaje product in cello...I was curious of the same, I do know a lot of shops that do that because of customers wrecking the naked ones...


----------



## troutbreath

I hesitate to post this . . .

I was driving past JR in Burlington, NC, and the State Police had traffic snarled after a bus accident. What better excuse to head in? I didn't really need anything, but I took a tour around the humidor looking for deals. And . . . I found one. I have never had one of these, but I have some friends who like them, so they should come in handy. And, they were marked down $130 of MSRP.

A box of Gurkha Regent Churchills


















So, I feel like I got a good deal, so I go to check out. When I check out, they throw in these for free:










So, now I have 25 cigars I have never tried, but that get terrible reviews on here. But, can they really be that bad at $3.50 a stick?

I also picked up these, after hearing about them on the Dogwatch Cigar Radio podcast.


----------



## truegritt

Here is my last purchase of a box of davidoff millennium robustos


----------



## kylej1

Diamond Crown Maximus and a Winston Churchill for me today.


----------



## troutbreath

truegritt said:


> Here is my last purchase of a box of davidoff millennium robustos


Now THAT is a great purchase! Wow!


----------



## DonnieW

Coz77 said:


> One of your Tat labels are upside down. Fakes...there all fakes :r...I'm just jealous ignore me.


Good eye :tu


----------



## neoflex

troutbreath said:


>


These are a pretty decent short smoke. Used to smoke these all the time in the winter when time outside was not comfortable until I discovered the El Jocko and Special G. Can't go wrong for the price.


----------



## doubled

chenvt said:


> I didn't know they came in a cello.. Was this some store that took them out of the jar and put them in cello?


These came from a bundle that wasn't sold in a jar.:tu


----------



## DBall

chenvt said:


> I didn't know they came in a cello.. Was this some store that took them out of the jar and put them in cello?


New Havana does this:



New Havana Website said:


> Pete Johnson's personal cigar - blended for his own use - released to sold out success in ceramic collector jars - these singles are _individually wrapped in cello_.


----------



## winston

:ssBeing a newbie here is one of my first purchases. A nice sample pack, a CAO VR, and Partagas Prontos.


----------



## troutbreath

Nice grab, winston. Welcome!


----------



## frogman18

Picked these up at the B&M yesterday


----------



## frogman18

These were waiting for me when i got home 








Box of Gol!s:tu


----------



## Darrell

My 1st CI order in a long time.


----------



## trader1974

This just in from Rob @ Taboo. Oliva V belicoso's and double toro's. (Rob was nice enough to inform me as soon as they came in stock). Along with some SFBC sticks and a couple new ones to me the African Cameroon robusto and the Costa Rican torpedo maduro. I also took advantage of the free torch lighter but I forgot to put it in the picture. Now if I only had room in my little humidor for these I would be ok.:ss I have to add that the African Cameroon smells awesome, it may be the first to go. Taboo rocks, in case you didn't already know. Later.


----------



## Poriggity

I've got a box of Vegas Cubanas on the way to me from C bid, as well as a 5er of CG4's!
Scott


----------



## Beer Doctor

I was awarded a scholorship from Sierra Nevada and decided to start a coolidor:tu I whored out on Cbid and Joe and this is the results of one week.



There were 5 of everything but couldn't let them sit too long. Was really impressed with the DPGs, especially the blue. Might have to have one tonight...


----------



## troutbreath

Just got back from the store.
2 Chateau Fuente King B
2 Perdomo La Tradicion Sungrown robustos
2 Litto Gomez Diez Small Batch Lusitano


----------



## doubledown

I think I went tumbling down the slope, instead of sliding...got a few things in the mail yesterday and today:

(the unmarked ones are RP Vintage 1992 seconds)







Also made my first box purchase:



and made a stop at the local B&M


----------



## Poriggity

Here's what showed up at my door today 










Taboo limited reserve sampler 
Scott


----------



## MarkinCA

Poriggity said:


> Here's what showed up at my door today Taboo limited reserve sampler  Scott


Show off


----------



## Poriggity

I couldn't beat the price, and every taboo I have smoked has been great. I will be doing a review of one tomorrow.
Scott


----------



## groogs

I don't usually post here, but I am pretty happy with todays haul. Here it is.


















The pictures are hard to make out, but it is a box of Tripple Maduros 11/18 (thanks for getting me hooked on these Ratters) 2 Camacho Liberty 2007, and three Oliva Master Blend 3.


----------



## Darrell

Good pick ups, Grant.


----------



## Les Paul

Not pictured: 2 Opus X Robusto, 2 Opus X Perfecxion X, 2 Opus X Super Belicoso


----------



## Only Fuentes

Les Paul said:


> Not pictured: 2 Opus X Robusto, 2 Opus X Perfecxion X, 2 Opus X Super Belicoso


Niiiiiiicccccceeeeeeeeee!:tu Gotta love Opus season!


----------



## mtb996

hmmmmmm Opus Season..... very nice.


----------



## kylej1

My shop is getting their Opus in tomorrow, so I will be stocking up .


----------



## groogs

Les Paul said:


> Not pictured: 2 Opus X Robusto, 2 Opus X Perfecxion X, 2 Opus X Super Belicoso


 Nice haul, I wish my B&M had #2's. I hope you enjoy those those smokes.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl

I tried out a shop in Chicagoland the other day..


----------



## Les Paul

groogs said:


> Nice haul, I wish my B&M had #2's. I hope you enjoy those those smokes.


I bought the Dbl Corona and #2 from a private party....they both have been aged for 5 years. The rest are fresh!!:ss


----------



## cedjunior

Lot 23 Toro Maduro
Exodus '59 Robusto
Don Carlos #4 5pk

The 5 ass't Torano and 5 ass't Perdomos were free :tu


----------



## gtsetgo

RP Olde World Reserve Corojo and a Oliva Special G

no pics though


----------



## Av8tor152d

Thanks to Rob at Taboo got these at a killer price !


----------



## Poriggity

Just pulled the trigger on a box of El Rey Del Los Habanos Toro's 
Scott


----------



## neoflex

I'm always to lazy to take pics and post pictures of my purchases but rather than tackle the load of work I have in front of me I figured what better time to start.:r
Below are some pick ups from the last week and a half or so. Missing from the pic because of a few little unexpected fires are an Illusion 88, LFD Limitado III and a CAO Brazilia Boxed Pressed.


----------



## kwoody

Got these today (got some OT because of storm so figured I would treat myself) my first box purchase and first tatujae


----------



## winston

Kwoody nice looking sticks... humm by the date on your pic you wont get them for another 10 days now :r anyway enjoy them.


----------



## duckmanco

Man alive I love this thread, so self-indulgent, but oh well...... here is my last 3 purchases, and its robustos and PC's from here on out:

Brazilias -- from that cigarmonster deal, these seem to be EXTREMELY packed with tobacco from looking at the foot, I hope this doesn't mean draw issues are to follow....:hn 

Cubao #4 -- first purchase ever from silocigars.com, great price with free/fast shipping. Had to get these after burning through a 5'er in a week or so.

CC Cabinet Selection Robusto -- cuban crafters ran a special through an email on these for $50.00 on a box of 25. Flavorful dark, rich, smoke at any price, let alone $2.00. 



Thanks for looking, and I just hit 700 posts..!!


----------



## Scott W.

kwoody said:


> Got these today (got some OT because of storm so figured I would treat myself) my first box purchase and first tatujae


 Man you are going to love them Decades, one of my favorites. I did a review on them this week and loves every second of it. Great buy!!


----------



## Scott W.

Picked up 4 eahttp://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=21263&d=1222394777h of these. Holts sampler. description is in the retailer thread
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=21263&d=1222394777


----------



## NoValidTitle

I went last night to get some more empty boxes and Oliva was there doing a tasting so I ended up grabbing a few of them. I think a V, O and also an S if I recall correctly. They threw in a free G for buying 3 sticks.


----------



## Poriggity

The El Rey Del Los Habanos that I mentioned earlier showed up today... :dr I grabbed one out of the box to smoke on my way to work, but the rest are sitting in the humidor waiting patiently... 


















Scott


----------



## BHowe

Decided to make a quick trip to one of my local B&M's before I head out to watch some college football.

The OpusX is my first one as I haven't ever been able to find them locally.

The mystery sticks are LFD Cami Cabinet's (love these)


----------



## BDC

$105 From my buddy Ernie...


----------



## kwoody

My birthday continues!
My GF picked me up some sticks (under my supervision) today at the B&M.

Never had the Padrons, but from feeling them and the wrapper these things look amazing!

The Wild Tiger was a freebie!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm going to do, like, a 6-way thread jump here, but they're all relevant.

Saturday Morning... - Sitting out on the front porch, enjoying life. It's one of the few sunny days we've had in the last four months, and it has failed to get hot enough to dry the grass enough to mow. Sweet. Got a full pot of Guatamalan coffee, dog is laying in the yard. 

What are you smoking... - Got a Partagas 1845 Robusto natural. Awesome burn, lots of smooth, creamy smoke. Little crack in the wrapper, just below the band, but I can't tell that it's causing any problems. Yeah, I nubbed it.

Show off your latest... - So I'm sitting there, like I said, just enjoying the complete awesomeness of it all, and who should appear but my very bestest friend in the whole world, Barney the Postman!!! Hit me, Barney!!

It's the CI "Motherlode" combo. 

6 - 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo (6" x 54)
6 - 5 Vegas Gold Torpedo (6" x 54)
3 - Perdomo Habano Corojo Toro (5.5" x 54)
3 - Perdomo Habano Maduro Toro (5.5" x 54)
3 - Perdomo Lot 23 Connecticut Toro (6" x 50)
3 - Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Toro (6" x 50)
4 - Rocky Patel Signature Toro (6" x 52)
4 - Rocky Patel Double Maduro Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - Rocky Patel Fusion Toro (6.5" x 52)

I couldn't resist it. Then I couldn't resist it again. If it's worth doing, it's worth doing twice, right? Months of fun and goodness, for $200. Oh, BTW, they weren't in that box! I put them there, just temporarily. In the first picture, they're in "my spot", and I wanted it back. I'll be off to the B&M in a few minutes, to see if I can score a bunch of empty boxes to put them in.

Now that I've goofed off for another three hours, the grass is dry, so when I get back from the B&M I'll have to pick one of these victims and jump the "Yard 'Gar" thread, too.


----------



## groogs

Here is what I have got this week, and it is only monday.:hn


































I just got off the phone, ordering another box. I am dead when the wife gets home.:gn


----------



## rx2010

better send them to me for safe keeping


----------



## kayaker

I have this on the way:

http://www.thompsoncigar.com/images/products/2307_1.jpg


----------



## hk3

groogs said:


> Here is what I have got this week, and it is only monday.:hn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone, ordering another box. I am dead when the wife gets home.:gn


Man if I got that kinda stuff in the mail I would have a black eye for sure!

BTW, NICE SCORE! :tu:tu


----------



## groogs

hk3 said:


> Man if I got that kinda stuff in the mail I would have a black eye for sure!
> 
> BTW, NICE SCORE! :tu:tu


My wife is house sitting until Thursday so I am safe until then. I hope she gets home soon because I have been buying cigars like crazy. I have already ordered two boxes since I got off work today. I hope I am around to post pics next week.:hn


----------



## kwoody

Picked up two new sticks to me at the B&M today.

LFD Reserva Especial Perfecto

San Martin Piccolo


----------



## acarr

I just got one of these for and incredibly low price of $87.50:

http://www.shop.com/http://edge.sho...135304.jpg''+alt=''''+border=''0''>-img.shtml


----------



## doubled

This weeks score, needless to say my cc is screaming:ss


----------



## BDC

doubled said:


> This weeks score, needless to say my cc is screaming:ss


I bet it is...


----------



## groogs

Here is what showed up on my door step today. I feel like a kid on Christmas morning. Although this is going to be a hard present to explain to my wife.


----------



## groogs

doubled said:


> This weeks score, needless to say my cc is screaming:ss


Those are some great looking smokes. The Vegas Cubanas are one of my favorite Pepin blends.


----------



## BDC

groogs said:


> Those are some great looking smokes. The Vegas Cubanas are one of my favorite Pepin blends.


His picture made me look and find my very last Vegas Cubana, it's setting outside on the patio all by itself, so I gotta go finish it.. These are great sticks, where's the best price on them anyway??


----------



## groogs

BDC said:


> His picture made me look and find my very last Vegas Cubana, it's setting outside on the patio all by itself, so I gotta go finish it.. These are great sticks, where's the best price on them anyway??


Watch the Joe's daily deals, I got them for about $3 apiece. The next time I see them there I am going to load up.


----------



## BDC

groogs said:


> Watch the Joe's daily deals, I got them for about $3 apiece. The next time I see them there I am going to load up.


That's where I picked these up, just wish I would have bought more then a ten pack last time..


----------



## doubled

BDC said:


> His picture made me look and find my very last Vegas Cubana, it's setting outside on the patio all by itself, so I gotta go finish it.. These are great sticks, where's the best price on them anyway??


Got my box off of cbid for $75


----------



## wattsd

Those PAN's look soooo tasty!!! I have got two boxes of CAO 65th Esens coming in and will post a pic when they arrive!! Sadly, I will have to sell them practically as soon as I get them but they are packaged beautifully!!!


----------



## Hybridtuner

I have not shown off any of my latest purchases so here you go.

I decided to grab a couple of sticks at a B&M by where I was working on Thursday.










Then the wife and I were on Vay Cay this weekend and stopped into a local B&M and they had 6 of these wrapped in a white cloth sitting on the top shelf of the walk in. The only way I knew they had them was a sticker on the door of the walk in that said "Opus sold here" The clerk had to get out a chair to get it.








I had heard everyone talk about these on here but I had never seen nor heard of it before coming on CS. after finding out the price I understand all the comments I have been reading about them. *Thanks everyone for informing me about the most expensive thing I have ever smoked!* My wife almost had a heart attack when the clerk told us the price. I figured what the hey you only live once and I had to try it. The wife said "you might as well try it, we are already here" I have nestled it in my humi and I am waiting for just the right occasion to light it up. I hope it is worth it but then again....I kinda dont....that will get expensive FAST!:ss


----------



## neoflex

What vitola is that? I have never seen an Opus come in a tubo like that before.


----------



## Hybridtuner

neoflex said:


> What vitola is that? I have never seen an Opus come in a tubo like that before.


Fuente Opus X Rare Estate Reserve
Chateau De La Funte

That is what it says on the label......


----------



## billybarue




----------



## awsmith4

billybarue said:


>


NICE FIND!!!!!!!


----------



## nuke999

Ordered these from superiorcigars.com and they arrived yesterday.


----------



## Snake Hips

The shipment from JR Cigars just came in today. All these and a humidor for $103 shipped. Not bad I don't think.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

There are a lot of fine smokes in that pic Snake!!!!

Great score! :tu


----------



## Snake Hips

Aladdin Sane said:


> There are a lot of fine smokes in that pic Snake!!!!
> 
> Great score! :tu


Thanks, and I do agree. Now I look a Hoyo Ho, haha (I got a 5-er of the 1066s yesterday...now my humidor is Hoyo'd out). There's only 9 out of the 50 that I'm wary of, but for $99.99 that's a-okay by me!


----------



## Ozz1113

Unbelievable Olivas. Nice work.
I just got a 3 pack of the original MB. Plus an empty box. Love that box!


----------



## abgoosht




----------



## doubled

[No message]


----------



## McCharlie

Woo, have not been in the cigar section here at CS for a while, but I've now kicked off the winter buying season with a box of San Sristobal Clasicos.:ss


----------



## kylej1

Past few purchases from this month.


----------



## barbourjay

kylej1 said:


> Past few purchases from this month.


they aren't suppose to sell you the shipping cabs kyle! rofl. which size is in there?


----------



## kylej1

barbourjay said:


> they aren't suppose to sell you the shipping cabs kyle! rofl. which size is in there?


Well one of my other shops loves me . RDC is the size.


----------



## doubled

My final purchase of this holiday season.


----------



## JCK

nice pick up indeed!


----------



## rx2010

couple I picked up with a christmas gift certificate


----------



## variable

rx2010 said:


> couple I picked up with a christmas gift certificate


Love those RPs :tu


----------



## rx2010

I've never had either, so I'm looking forward to them


----------



## bigmanfromou

The slope became a little slippery for me while visiting Ohio.


----------



## Jmurman

bigmanfromou said:


> The slope became a little slippery for me while visiting Ohio.


Yes it did.

I see that you are in Baltimore, so am I.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Yesterday I picked this up. It came with 28 LX2 Lancero


----------



## Puffin Fresh

That's actually pretty slick Andy. CAO makes some nice looking humidors and some dumb looking ones, but you found a pretty darn nice one.


----------



## thebiglebowski

i just received a box of JdN celebracion coronas. but i don't want to show you...


----------



## PaleRider

So, the tracking information from UPS said "Out for Delivery". Usually they arrive around 6pm. 6pm came and went no UPS. I was starting to get concerned so I made a burnt offering of a Taboo Costa Rican Maduro to appease the cigar Gods and garner their blessings. Wouldn't you know it worked! And what blessings they offered! Now if I could only have them grant me CC's, wouldn't that be something! Here is a pic before their little nap. Enjoy!:ss


----------



## diamond53

*Just came in yastirday :ss*


----------



## PaleRider

Nice haul!:tu


----------



## Tango

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Yesterday I picked this up. It came with 28 LX2 Lancero


WOW, this is an awesome Humi!

May I ask what the deal was including the cigars???:tu


----------



## PDV

I scored some nice Padillas for a great price last week. No room in the humi, so I ordered a 120 qt Igloo online. They're resting in their temporary tupperdor home until it arrives.




























Sixty-five cigars for an average of $2.50 each, including shipping. :chk


----------



## PerpetualNoob

A recent, minor obsession with small cigars has led me to this:

I'm an LGC and a maduro ho, but I think I prefer the Prontos, then the Shorties, then the LGCs, much to my surprise. Not a _huge_ preference, mind you, but a preference nonetheless. I like all three of them, but the Obsidians may have been a mistake. They're going down for a long cooler nap before I go to that well again.


----------



## mryellowx

got this yesterday










So excited.


----------



## Chico57

mryellowx said:


> got this yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited.


 They look delicious! Nice pick up.


----------



## CharlieCobra

1 Box Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Torpedo's
1 Box 5 Vegas Gold Torpedo's
1 Box 5 Vegas Series 'A' Alpha's
2 Boxes Punch London Club
1 Box Partagas Lancero's
1 300 CT Domed humidor to put the new goodies in.

Pics to follow when all of the goodies get here.


----------



## CharlieCobra

I suppose I need to add the box of Montecristo Media Noche's I just won to this list. Damned auctions anyways.....

Oh, did I mention I got the $300 MSRP box for $91?eace:


----------



## SMOKE20

CharlieCobra said:


> 1 Box Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Torpedo's
> 1 Box 5 Vegas Gold Torpedo's
> 1 Box 5 Vegas Series 'A' Alpha's
> 2 Boxes Punch London Club
> 1 Box Partagas Lancero's
> 1 300 CT Domed humidor to put the new goodies in.
> 
> Pics to follow when all of the goodies get here.


nice pickup


----------



## Dom

Casa Blanca Half Jerobalms and El Rey Del Mundo 5 Pack


----------



## tattoofreak

I love coming home from work and finding sticks on my front door.

5 pack La Riqueza # 1
5 pack Tatuaje Havana VI Victorias 
12- 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle
Box 601 Red Robusto
1- Tatuaje Grand Cojonu 6.5 X 60
1- " " Especiale
1- " " Taino
1- " " Reserva SW
1- " " Cojonu 2003
1- " " Reserva J21

I think Pepin has his hand in all of these sticks.


----------



## Blindjimme

A picture ( or two ) is worth a thousand words! +1 on coming home to a
box on the porch. I'm waiting on my first box of DPG Black Toros.

JB


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Tango said:


> WOW, this is an awesome Humi!
> 
> May I ask what the deal was including the cigars???:tu


I stole it for $125, but they retail for $300.

Here's the latest purchase. 
Braralia Humi with 10 Bratalia Barber pole Perfectos, 4 Opus Perfecxion #5, 1 Opus Petite Lancero, 10 Casa Magna, 5 Alec Bradly Lanceros, Box GoF Dbl Robusto, Tatuaje Ambros Mundos Habanos 1 box Robusto, 1 box Toro, 6 Tat blacks, and another 10 assorted. That was this weekend.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Tango said:


> WOW, this is an awesome Humi!
> 
> May I ask what the deal was including the cigars???:tu


I stole it for $125, but they retail for $250.

Here's the latest purchase. 
Braralia Humi with 10 Bratalia Barber pole Perfectos, 4 Opus Perfecxion #5, 1 Opus Petite Lancero, 10 Casa Magna, 5 Alec Bradly Lanceros, Box GoF Dbl Robusto, Tatuaje Ambros Mundos Habanos 1 box Robusto, 1 box Toro, 6 Tat blacks, and 10 others. That was this weekend.


----------



## SMOKE20

Wow, thats all i can say is WOW


----------



## docruger

WOW there all just dream smokes for this poor old low end bundle smoker


----------



## darkninja67

the new guy wants to play:










Boxes of Sanco Panza Double maduro, Torana Exodus 1959, Perdomo Habano Corojo, and Gran Habano #5.
I also have a box of RP Edge Missile maduros coming as well as a sampler of ESG, Anejo and Opus X.

Here is a question: If I keep the boxes sealed how long would they hold their humidity? I really do not want to by any kind of case or cooler as I need funds for beads for the Aristocrat I am getting. I just need to get by for around 2 weeks.

I guess I could use large Zip locs with a wet paper towel.


----------



## The Postman

http://www.txrad.com/cigarsales/GHCigarsjpg.jpg

I finished this deal with a good brother this weekend, I can hardly wait till they arrive!!


----------



## SmoknTaz

The Postman said:


> http://www.txrad.com/cigarsales/GHCigarsjpg.jpg
> 
> I finished this deal with a good brother this weekend, I can hardly wait till they arrive!!


I was eyeing these too but ended up doing a GB in the Lunch Break vitola. Enjoy!


----------



## Jack Straw

darkninja67 said:


> the new guy wants to play:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxes of Sanco Panza Double maduro, Torana Exodus 1959, Perdomo Habano Corojo, and Gran Habano #5.
> I also have a box of RP Edge Missile maduros coming as well as a sampler of ESG, Anejo and Opus X.
> 
> Here is a question: If I keep the boxes sealed how long would they hold their humidity? I really do not want to by any kind of case or cooler as I need funds for beads for the Aristocrat I am getting. I just need to get by for around 2 weeks.
> 
> I guess I could use large Zip locs with a wet paper towel.


Find a local tobacconist that has the big humi bags - don't want to keep those out in the open for that long! Worst come to worse, at least get some big freezer bags and stuff it in a couple.


----------



## hogz

darkninja67 said:


> the new guy wants to play:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxes of Sanco Panza Double maduro, Torana Exodus 1959, Perdomo Habano Corojo, and Gran Habano #5.
> I also have a box of RP Edge Missile maduros coming as well as a sampler of ESG, Anejo and Opus X.
> 
> Here is a question: If I keep the boxes sealed how long would they hold their humidity? I really do not want to by any kind of case or cooler as I need funds for beads for the Aristocrat I am getting. I just need to get by for around 2 weeks.
> 
> I guess I could use large Zip locs with a wet paper towel.


Nice smokes! Don't put any wet paper towels in the bag...way too much humidity. If you seal them in a bag there may be enough humidity just in the boxes to keep them safe.


----------



## audilicious-cl

darkninja67 said:


> the new guy wants to play:
> 
> Boxes of Sanco Panza Double maduro, Torana Exodus 1959, Perdomo Habano Corojo, and Gran Habano #5.
> I also have a box of RP Edge Missile maduros coming as well as a sampler of ESG, Anejo and Opus X.
> 
> Here is a question: If I keep the boxes sealed how long would they hold their humidity? I really do not want to by any kind of case or cooler as I need funds for beads for the Aristocrat I am getting. I just need to get by for around 2 weeks.
> 
> I guess I could use large Zip locs with a wet paper towel.


This is a great time for you to get a bunch of zip top freezer bags and get used to the practice of freezing everything before you put it in your cabinet/cooler.

and I say cooler because even though you have an aristocrat on the way, you will surely end up with at least one cooler. And you really don't want to risk any little tobacco chompers.


----------



## Acesfull

With SCHIP getting close.. Im getting desparate...


----------



## SixPackSunday

1 box of Oliva V lanceros
2 box's Oliva V Maduros
fivers of:
Tatuaje Verocu #9
cao italia box press
ab maxx the freak
cuban belicos's
lfd chisels

more i cant remember. check em out in the link in my sig.


----------



## darkninja67

Acesfull, I'll take those Triple Maduros off your hands so you can make some room in your humidor. That is one hell of a haul.


----------



## Tango

WOW, that looks like a GRAN SLAM!



Acesfull said:


> With SCHIP getting close.. Im getting desparate...


----------



## darkninja67

Latest pre SCHIP haul:










Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Madrid, Camacho Select torps, and Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Pyramid #9. Also some Heartfelt beads for my new humidor coming Friday hopefully.


----------



## royhubbs

thats a major haul nice.


----------



## Acesfull

This week's CBid damage: Im ND from Marysville

697292 Verdadero Organic Toro (20) 1 of 1 at $34.00 WON Mar 18, 11:52 PM 
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=697292

697239 Padilla Signature 1932 Toro (25) 1 of 1 at $120.00 WON Mar 18, 10:30 PM 
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=697239

695469 Mi Barrio by Don Pepin Garcia El Puro (20) 1 of 1 at $160.00 WON Mar 16, 10:32 PM 
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=695469

695466 Man O' War Torpedo (22) 1 of 1 at $77.50 WON Mar 16, 10: 29 PM 
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=695466

695438 Gurkha Louis XIII Robusto Tubos (3) 1 of 1 at $23.00 WON Mar 16, 10:01 PM
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=695438


----------



## Dom

Nice. Hows the Man O Wars??? never had one


----------



## Acesfull

I like the Man O Wars after they have had a few months to sit. I have a sampler that I purchased back when they were first released. I smoked a double corona a few weeks ago that I brought with me overseas that burned really well and the flavors seemed to marry together pretty well since the first ones I have smoked which made me do the QB on that box. So I figure by the time I finish up that sampler the box of torps will have some good age on them and will taste and burn great!


----------



## thebayratt

Bump!!

LETS SEE SOME PICS!


----------



## obleedo

This is like cigar p*rn!!! Awesome buys fellas


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

Already posted this in the other purchase thread, but I figured I'd post it again... just cause I'm giddy about my new box.

Tatuaje T110 - cab/25


----------



## thebayratt

Box (bundle actually) of Gran Habano 3 Siglos Churchills. These are the last remaining 3 Sgilos due to a trademark dispute. Not a bad deal for $44.99 for 20 from CI.


----------



## Scott W.

Opus sampler, having a hard time posting the pic though.
Got it, here is is.


----------



## thebayratt

Got a bundle of one of my go to cigars from CI for $19.99
Puros Indios Vieja Media Corona


----------



## kenelbow

thebayratt said:


> Got a bundle of one of my go to cigars from CI for $19.99
> Puros Indios Vieja Media Corona


I just bought those the other night and am waiting for them to arrive. I haven't had them before, but they sound like they'll be pretty good and I figure its not a big loss at $1/stick if I don't like them.


----------



## thebayratt

kenelbow said:


> I just bought those the other night and am waiting for them to arrive. I haven't had them before, but they sound like they'll be pretty good and I figure its not a big loss at $1/stick if I don't like them.


I like them myself. If you don't maybe we could work up a deal/trade possibly.


----------



## kenelbow

thebayratt said:


> I like them myself. If you don't maybe we could work up a deal/trade possibly.


I'm splitting the bundle with my father in law. But if neither of us likes them, I know where to turn. :smoke:


----------



## thebayratt

Grabbed a box of CAO La Traviata Divino (Robusto). Saving these for my wedding. _May _get another box to smoke now.


----------



## PunchMan6

no pics yet, but today I pulled the trigger on a box, my first box!!!! of Arganese CL3 robustos...also got a bundle of Gran Habano Vintage Corojo 2002, a bundle of Fumas by Padilla, and a 5'er of Padilla Achilles Robustos...all for just over a c-note, not a bad deal!!!


----------



## thebayratt

Zino Platinum Barrel Tubo


----------



## thebayratt

Grabbed some aged Hoyos and a '94 Black Pearl Maduro


----------

